# Resident Evil 5 Discussion



## Homura (Oct 28, 2007)

*Resident Evil 5 Discussion (New trailer released 7-15-08)*

Yeah, I know that this game won't be out for another year or so, but I think we should still discuss about the latest updates about this highly anticipated title from Capcom.

All we know is that the game takes place 10 years after the original Resident Evil and it follows the exploits of the main protagonist Chris Redfield who is now part of the unknown group BSAA and is stationed in a desert area where all hell breaks lose for a still unknown reason.

Right now it seems that Capcom has pushed the date back to 2009 with still no clear release date for the game. Come here and discuss about it regarding updates and such.

As for me I'm really looking forward to it especially since it's reusing the similar play mechanics of RE4 with plenty of new actions. Though I have to say, this maybe the hardest RE to date...

For those who've missed the kick ass trailer for RE5, here it is again:



E3 2008 Trailer​


----------



## Birkin (Oct 28, 2007)

It's far too early to create this thread. I was actually gonna create it last week but there wasn' a point.

Also, are you saying RE4 is harder than the previous?


----------



## Homura (Oct 28, 2007)

Well I see a few threads in here where the game would be released like a year or more later so I decided what the heck, I'll give it a shot.

And I do think RE4 was harder than it's previous installments. Either that or I suck at playing the game.


----------



## Karmaxx (Oct 28, 2007)

Well heres my opinion on Resident Evil 5.. This game will really use the 360's real console power and make the best graphical game ever made.


----------



## Shodai (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm buying this when it comes out for sure.

Purely for the reason that it looks exactly the same as resi 4 set in a different location.


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 28, 2007)

RE5 looks great,can't wait for more info.
I think RE4 is pretty much hard through the first playthrough,espcially protecting Ashely,omg.
But,hard games are fun,but not overexcessive ones x]


----------



## ZE (Oct 28, 2007)

RE4 was not harder than the others; it was bigger but not harder. I remember you could finish RE2 in three hours or so, I don’t think you can do that in RE4. As a game RE4 was the best of them all for the simple reason it was made to be more attractive to a different type of gamers than the previous ones. There are more action games fans than survivor horrors. 

The reason the first ones had success was because there weren’t many horror games in the market at that time, so it was something new, to make a better RE game their only solution was to let go of the rudimentary gameplay this series was known for or else the criticism would only grow, I remember very well how a bunch of magazines and sites considered games like Onimusha1 a bad experience just because it had the same gameplay of the RE on the psone.


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 28, 2007)

Karin said:


> Right now it seems that Capcom has pushed the date back to 2009 with still no clear release date for the game. Come here and discuss about it regarding updates and such.


What the hell noooo!


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 28, 2007)

Man i want this game. It's gonna be great


----------



## chrisp (Oct 28, 2007)

RE4 is easy compared to the previous games. Can't wait to play RE5 on my PS3 though. Porn.


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 28, 2007)

Silent Hill V and Resident Evil 5? Life is good.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 28, 2007)

The only true RE fan on this forum is me and you know it


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 28, 2007)

Goku said:


> The only true RE fan on this forum is me and you know it



No, just the only one who can't admit when a better game is made.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 28, 2007)

Better game by your standards.

It isn't Resident Evil anymore. Switch Leon, Ada and the name of the game and VOILA, you wouldn't tell the difference.

It's not even connected to main storyline :/

You're only looking at the gameplay, which is making you a hypocrite, along with several others.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes, because it's a "Game" and "Gameplay" seems to go hand it hand, and RE4 Gameplay is simply better then it's older games. And the storyline will never be connected to umbrella cause it's GONE, it's not separate from it.


----------



## Akuma (Oct 28, 2007)

To bad xbox 360 sucks and dont know how to maintain there system. Oh PS3 also. They both die on your jesus.

EDIT: wish i could get it but my xbox got red lights


----------



## Shodai (Oct 28, 2007)

2009? What the fuck


----------



## SeruraRenge (Oct 28, 2007)

inb4racism.

Seriously, I mean come on.  Something is not automatically racist just because the people you're killing just happen to be black.  In 4 you killed Spaniards that shouted "AI-AI-AI~" and no one cared.

Apparently, this is how people think it works.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 28, 2007)

Goku said:


> Better game by your standards.
> 
> It isn't Resident Evil anymore. Switch Leon, Ada and the name of the game and VOILA, you wouldn't tell the difference.
> 
> ...


Yeah please milk Racoon City and Umbrella Corp more.  Like I haven't had enough of that yet.

If your such a fan then you should understand how 4 did tie in with Umbrella and all which means it will all make sense eventually.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 28, 2007)

RE4 only served 3 purposes:

Leon playable again
Showing that Ada is alive
Ada stealing the Las Plagas


----------



## Homura (Oct 28, 2007)

Then don't you think the same thing could be said about RE5?


----------



## Birkin (Oct 28, 2007)

All I've seen so far is wormheaded villagers, just like RE4. Can't make a statement on it. Copy the mansion again please! Give me puzzles! Give me Resident Evil 3.5 and 4.5


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 28, 2007)

Leave puzzles to puzzle games, the puzzles in RE 1-3 were so stupid and such a waste of time.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 28, 2007)

I personally loved some of them, such as how to get into Ada's husband's computer and find out their passwords.

But CVX is the king.


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 28, 2007)

Goku said:


> The only true RE fan on this forum is me and you know it



Wait, wut? xD


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 28, 2007)

Phosphene said:


> Wait, wut? xD



He says such odd things like that sometimes XD.


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 28, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> He says such odd things like that sometimes XD.



Lol, alright.


----------



## gvcc (Oct 28, 2007)

its a really good game..


----------



## Birkin (Oct 28, 2007)

Odd, yet true things. :3


----------



## Homura (Oct 28, 2007)

I don't see why you want to go back to the mansions and all that stuff. I really like the large environments of 4 and 5 as opposed to those cramped hallways of the previous Resident Evil games.


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 28, 2007)

Cramped hallways make it easier to line them up and mow them down.


----------



## Homura (Oct 28, 2007)

But where's the challenge in that?  I liked it where they actually became smart and tried to swarm you in large numbers, and now RE5 is finally using that to it's full extent.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 28, 2007)

Karin said:


> But where's the challenge in that?  I liked it where they actually became smart and tried to swarm you in large numbers, and now RE5 is finally using that to it's full extent.



Exactly! And then you falcon punch them mother fucking asses!


----------



## Homura (Oct 28, 2007)

^

I can't wait till I pull something like that in RE5. Makes waiting for it even harder.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 29, 2007)

Karin said:


> But where's the challenge in that?  I liked it where they actually became smart and tried to swarm you in large numbers, and now RE5 is finally using that to it's full extent.



Where was the challenge in RE4? You just killed whatever you saw -.-


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 29, 2007)

Main problem with RE4 was that it wasn't scary, at all. 
The first games were teh shit when it came to having the players feel insecure in an seemingly safe room/hallway, none of that existed in RE4, atleast from what i can remember.

Btw, have you guys seen the videoclip from the first RE4? That was some good looking shit i tell ya, killer dolls and stuff, real awesomness.

Unfortunately they trashed it and made the RE4 we know today, not saying it's bad though, it's a masterpiece, but the first version looked like it had some serious potential.

*Edit*
I just stumbled over a pic from "The mummy 3", and why does it feel like i've seen Brendan Fraser in a certain game


----------



## SilverSerpent (Oct 29, 2007)

Im a big RE fan, and my username is from one of the games ( i guess only the hardcore fans know where its from)

To me RE5 is so far away, so at the moment im only hyped about Umbrella Chronichles and its massive fanservice But i have been looking forward to RE5 since the trailer from E3 2005. The new trailer looks really good, and it looks like the game will set a new graphic standard for PS3/Xbox360. The only bad thing about this game is its release date. 2009 is still far away and with the many delays of RE4, i wouldnt be suprised if we didnt get the game before 2010.

I only hope they keep the excellent gameplay from RE4 and add the superior story/atmosphere from the previous games. To me the whole plagas thing seemed so random. You got almost no facts about the plagas and how they were controlled. Osmund Saddler had no background, and the boss fight with him in the end was a let down. Too easy, like so much of the rest of the game. From halfway to the end of the game my inventory was full of ammo. I had to sell it to the merchant. If it wasnt for Seperate Ways i would call RE4 a side game


----------



## serger989 (Oct 29, 2007)

I need this game, just to palm smash zombies in the face. No RE games scared me really, unless there's some form of porcelain dolls, I am impervious to fear.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 29, 2007)

KLoWn said:


> Main problem with RE4 was that it wasn't scary, at all.
> The first games were teh shit when it came to having the players feel insecure in an seemingly safe room/hallway, none of that existed in RE4, atleast from what i can remember.
> 
> Btw, have you guys seen the videoclip from the first RE4? That was some good looking shit i tell ya, killer dolls and stuff, real awesomness.
> ...



Quoted for truth. Resident Evil 3.5 looked sick.

RE4 also lacked storyline, great characters, badass cutscenes and sountrack.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 29, 2007)

Goku said:


> Quoted for truth. Resident Evil 3.5 looked sick.
> 
> RE4 also lacked storyline, great characters, badass cutscenes and sountrack.



It had a good characters, leon getting flipped over = badass, storyline was OK, soundtrack always sucked in RE IMO.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 29, 2007)

RE4's enemies were... how to say it... just asswhipes. Birkin, Steve, Wesker, Alfred and Alexia wins a million times over Saddler and Salazar.

I think this covers both soundtrack and badass cutscenes.


----------



## Bender (Oct 29, 2007)

Game looks raw as hell.


----------



## Homura (May 19, 2008)

made by Denoro

Finally some new info on RE5.


----------



## ExoSkel (May 19, 2008)

Birkin said:


> RE4's enemies were... how to say it... just asswhipes. Birkin, Steve, Wesker, *Alfred* and Alexia wins a million times over Saddler and Salazar.


I'm sorry but I include Alfred along with both Salazar and Saddler the most shitty RE villain in RE history...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 19, 2008)

wesker is the ultimate badass, I hope he is in RE5


----------



## Roy (May 19, 2008)

I hope RE5 comes out this year since the timeline of the game is in 2008 >.>


----------



## chrisp (May 20, 2008)

I can't wait for this. Bought a PS3 recently and this game wil kick ass and take names.


----------



## Boromir (May 20, 2008)

Wesker is god. I hope he goes down gloriously, if he is EVER to go down.


----------



## Purge (May 20, 2008)

Birkin said:


> It's far too early to create this thread. I was actually gonna create it last week but there wasn' a point.
> 
> Also, are you saying RE4 is harder than the previous?



Fail. Its never too early to talk about something that looks to be great.


I cant wait, but honestly... seing all those guys jump chris redfield... It looks ALOT harder than a couple of mexicans shouting 'Ehhhh Casa!'


----------



## GunningForGlory (May 20, 2008)

it wont be out for another 3 years minimum!!! rezzie 4 started development back in 1998!!!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 20, 2008)

im lookin forward to re5 of course, but of course the game im really waiting for is the next one with leon, hes just the consumate badass


----------



## Yagami-Kun (May 20, 2008)

Assassin said:


> Fail. Its never too early to talk about something that looks to be great.
> 
> 
> I cant wait, but honestly... seing all those guys jump chris redfield... It looks ALOT harder than a couple of mexicans shouting 'Ehhhh Casa!'



Congratulations, you finally put up enough courage to quote a perm banned member? The one you quoted obviously has far more RE experience than you.


----------



## Taki (May 24, 2008)

On IGN it says that one of the girls shown in the trailers inst new, and that we should know her. I dont. Who is it?


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 24, 2008)

Taki said:


> On IGN it says that one of the girls shown in the trailers inst new, and that we should know her. I dont. Who is it?


the blonde one probably is sherry she got kidnaped afther RE2 by wesker.


----------



## Taki (May 24, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> the blonde one probably is sherry she got kidnaped afther RE2 by wesker.



Lets hope its not a Leon escorts Ashley deal like in RE4. The new chick is supposed to help you in combat, cool.


----------



## Stumpy (May 24, 2008)

I would rather escort a defenseless NPC than have someone fucking killing shit for me.  Fuck co-op.  Fuck AI controlled combat assistant.

=\

At least, those are my initial feelings towards the new stuff in RE5.  How else should Capcom go about killing the horror in a beloved horror franchise?


----------



## Taki (May 24, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> How else should Capcom go about killing the horror in a beloved horror franchise?



Um, its sunny in the village.



Stumpy said:


> Fuck AI controlled combat assistant.



It cant be much different than in RE0 when Billy (or Rebbeca) assist you


----------



## Stumpy (May 24, 2008)

Taki said:


> Um, its sunny in the village.


I doubt the game will be purely in a sunny African village.  We can always count on Resident Evil for basement complexes and laboratories.


Taki said:


> It cant be much different than in RE0 when Billy (or Rebbeca) assist you


But at least in the game it still had the shitty controls, obscure camera angles, and other things that RE4 left behind that kept things scary.  I like both styles a lot, but I just don't feel like this is the direction I wanted Resident Evil to go.

By all means, I will still probably love RE5.  It just won't be the same like RE4 wasn't the same (for better or worse).


----------



## Taki (May 24, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> By all means, I will still probably love RE5.  It just won't be the same like RE4 wasn't the same (for better or worse).



I know what you mean about about the controls and camera angles. Not knowing what your doing/being able to see is part of the RE "esque"


----------



## Biolink (May 24, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> it wont be out for another 3 years minimum!!! rezzie 4 started development back in 1998!!!



Yes,which was a "scrapped" early build of Resident Evil 4,that started the beginning of the Devil May Cry series.

I highly doubt that game took 7 years to create.Look for Resident Evil 5 optimistically around the end of 2008,but Realistically somewhere in 2009.


----------



## Taki (May 24, 2008)

Biolink said:


> ILook for Resident Evil 5 optimistically around the end of 2008,but Realistically somewhere in 2009.



TBA 2009...


----------



## Biolink (May 24, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> the blonde one probably is sherry she got kidnaped afther RE2 by wesker.



It's probably Sherry,but she did not get kidnapped after RE2 by Wesker.

After Resident Evil 2 she lives with Leon for some time.That is until the Government approached Leon with a "Job Opportunity" because of his talent.If he didn't accept to work with the Secret Service,something might happen to the girl(Sherry) because she "Knew Too Much".

Being National Fugitives is worse than just accepting the job,so he takes it.What we don't know is what happens after she is taken in by the Government.

I have no idea what kind of value Sherry has to anybody.She doesn't have anymore virus samples(That we know of),but Birkin was a very smart person,and no doubt probably left thing's with her unbeknownst to her(Wesker even says something like this).If not at best she might have vague knowledge of projects he was working on


----------



## demonhunter007 (May 25, 2008)

aww...no Leon. *sad*  Still as long as they stay true to the RE4 style, and put it out on Wii, then I'm happy.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (May 25, 2008)

Biolink said:


> It's probably Sherry,but she did not get kidnapped after RE2 by Wesker.
> 
> After Resident Evil 2 she lives with Leon for some time.That is until the Government approached Leon with a "Job Opportunity" because of his talent.If he didn't accept to work with the Secret Service,something might happen to the girl(Sherry) because she "Knew Too Much".
> 
> ...


It was clearly stated in Wesker's file that his men took her.

I miss old RE


----------



## Biolink (May 25, 2008)

Taki said:


> TBA 2009...



It says at the end of the fiscal 2008 year



Probably February or March-ish of 2009



Yagami-Kun said:


> It was clearly stated in Wesker's file that his men took her.
> 
> I miss old RE



What game is Weskers file in?If its Umbrella Chronicles then I haven't played that one


----------



## Yagami-Kun (May 25, 2008)

Biolink said:


> What game is Weskers file in?If its Umbrella Chronicles then I haven't played that one


Don't remember really.

Just Youtube it.


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 25, 2008)

God damnit, I want this game. Everything is looking very nice. It's falling into place.
I enjoyed Residen Evil 4. I like how they're using the same camera view fro the last one. I look forward to this title. More than GTAIV, prototype, and many other games coming soon.


----------



## Roll (May 25, 2008)

Does anyone here think the news is gonna make a big deal about this game?(I mean in a bad way) I keep hearing too many people say that. Anyways I think it looks cool, and seems like it's gonna be really creepy due to the good graphics.


----------



## Taki (May 25, 2008)

Shiki said:


> Does anyone here think the news is gonna make a big deal about this game?(I mean in a bad way) I keep hearing too many people say that.



If your taling about Chris killing african villagers, no. Then RE4 woulda blew up from Leon killing mexican villagers.



> and seems like it's gonna be really creepy due to the good graphics.





elaborate


----------



## Roll (May 25, 2008)

Taki said:


> If your taling about Chris killing african villagers, no. Then RE4 woulda blew up from Leon killing mexican villagers.



No not for that reason, but you know that haven't really said why the villagers are like the way they are in the game, and the news might stupid and make a big deal about the game like their exaggerating, the aids epidemic.


----------



## Taki (May 25, 2008)

Shiki said:


> No not for that reason, but you know that haven't really said why the villagers are like the way they are in the game, and the news might stupid and make a big deal about the game like their exaggerating, the aids epidemic.


One of the main plot lines is the game is to explain the rgin of the T-virus, which apparently came from Africa


----------



## Roll (May 25, 2008)

Taki said:


> One of the main plot lines is the game is to explain the rgin of the T-virus, which apparently came from Africa



Oh, well either way, I just asking because, I kept on hearing stuff like what I just said on my previous post.


----------



## Taki (May 25, 2008)

Shiki said:


> Oh, well either way, I just asking because, I kept on hearing stuff like what I just said on my previous post.



I understand. There are a ton of unanswered questions


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 25, 2008)

SeruraRenge said:


> inb4racism.
> 
> Seriously, I mean come on.  Something is not automatically racist just because the people you're killing just happen to be black.  In 4 you killed Spaniards that shouted "AI-AI-AI~" and no one cared.
> 
> Apparently, this is how people think it works.


the spanish are white.

but it true if it was a black guy killing white people it would not be racist because it only racist wend the white person is killg a black one. it show how stupid are people.


----------



## Biolink (May 25, 2008)

Shiki said:


> No not for that reason, but you know that haven't really said why the villagers are like the way they are in the game, and the news might stupid and make a big deal about the game like their exaggerating, the aids epidemic.



Around the time the game was first cordially introduced to Fans and the Media(With those videos),a Female Black blog writer made some kind of similar claims,and it ended up blowing up.The entire Internet owned her.


----------



## Kieuseru (May 26, 2008)

This game looks amazing.  I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## Athrum (May 27, 2008)

GameTrailers will show the new video on friday night, stay tunned


----------



## Homura (May 31, 2008)

Glad to see we have some projection as to when the game will be out.

Also there seems to be a countdown timer that appears in the Resident Evil Website. Any idea what it is?



New trailer released:


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 31, 2008)

The new trailer was good


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 31, 2008)

I'm wondering what new weapons we'll recieve...and who sells them.


----------



## Athrum (May 31, 2008)

Lol at random white people among the africans...


----------



## Snakety69 (May 31, 2008)

Yeah, that new trailer was awesome. The game looks absolutely beautiful. Been anticipating this for about two years now, and this trailer made that wait even harder. 

By the way, did anyone else squee on the inside when Chris mentioned that his last partner was a woman to? Well I did. Glad to know that Chris hasn't forgotten about Jill 



X-T said:


> Lol at random white people among the africans...



Yeah well, one white dude killing black people throughout the entire game? Capcom's gotta cover their asses. Although I find it funny how this wasn't a problem in the last game. Guess a white guy killing a bunch of Spaniards isn't as bad as killing blacks.


----------



## Akuma (May 31, 2008)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Yeah well, one white dude killing black people throughout the entire game? Capcom's gotta cover their asses. Although I find it funny how this wasn't a problem in the last game. Guess a white guy killing a bunch of Spaniards isn't as bad as killing blacks.




Because black people take to much offense to things like this, fuck them its fucking africa.


----------



## crazymtf (May 31, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Because black people take to much offense to things like this, fuck them its fucking africa.



Not all black people, just the dumbasses. So do Catholics about there stupid fake religion in all the movies. "OMGZ THEY RUIN GOD IMAGE" Shut the fuck up about your fake people in the sky.


----------



## Ennoea (May 31, 2008)

> Yeah well, one white dude killing black people throughout the entire game? Capcom's gotta cover their asses. Although I find it funny how this wasn't a problem in the last game. Guess a white guy killing a bunch of Spaniards isn't as bad as killing blacks.



Its ridiculous to be honest, apparently one woman claimed that the game was trying to protray "Black" as a disease, fucking retard*facepalm*


----------



## Athrum (May 31, 2008)

We'll for credibility lets just think that the white people among the Africans are not just there on a whim because of the racism....they are probably UN people xD...yeah UN


----------



## Akira (May 31, 2008)

All this reminds me of when the Church of England tried to sue Sony for putting Manchester Catherdral in Resistance. They claimed it was promoting gun crime even though you were fighting FUCKING ALIENS in an alternate sci-fi storyline set in the 50's


----------



## Taki (May 31, 2008)

"Welcome to Africa"

lol


----------



## Biolink (Jun 1, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Because black people take to much offense to things like this, fuck them its fucking africa.



Not all Black people.

Just the stupid one's that try to use the Race Card whenever they can(And these people are probably the most racist themselves) from what I see.

Heck there were several Black RE players on Youtube that called that lady out for trying to cry racist at one of the early RE 5 trailers


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 1, 2008)

Biolink said:


> Not all Black people.
> 
> Just the stupid one's that try to use the Race Card whenever they can(And these people are probably the most racist themselves) from what I see.
> 
> Heck there were several Black RE players on Youtube that called that lady out for trying to cry racist at one of the early RE 5 trailers



He's racist though *Not striking at Akuma, cool guy, but i remember him saying he was a racist.* So his comment is a little one sided when it comes to racist things.


----------



## chrisp (Jun 2, 2008)

Just saw a trailer with a woman entering at the end. It looks AWESOME. The main character is Chris right?

Check out the new trailer here!


----------



## The Wanderer (Jun 3, 2008)

The death animations are going to be so awesome . . .  


*Spoiler*: _Minor spoilers_ 



http://www.the-horror.com/imagedisplay.php?img=news/pics/2008%206%203/11.jpg




I wonder how far they'll go with the gore . . .


----------



## Sesha (Jun 3, 2008)

Ugh, first time I'm not hyped for a "main series" RE. You can probably guess why.
But, while the incredibly same-y gameplay bothers me a lot, a thing that perplexes me even more is this: what the fucking-viral-Christ is wrong with Chris' arms?! 

Anyway, I hope the weapon variety is alot better than in 4. I mean, why was there 3 goddamn shotguns (although I love shotguns immensely) and only one machine gun? There's was even three magnum-type pistols as well. Oh, and don't get me started on the number of handguns.

I hope we get some decent progress in the story, this time around. While the plot in RE is absolutely terrible and has a shitload of holes in it, I've always been quite fond of it, for some reason. Hopefully it won't be too much of a sidestory, like CV or 4.
So, yeah, expectations, expectations.


----------



## Taki (Jun 3, 2008)

What system do you think the in-game graphics will oook better on, PS3 or 360?


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 3, 2008)

Doesn't matter.  Capcom has been very port friendly these days, so hopefully they can optimize them both like crazy.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2008)

- RE5 will finally solve the mysteries behind Progenitor virus

- The virus/parasite thing in RE5 is different from Las Plagas (possibly it has nothing to do with it)

- The game takes place in a fictional setting or country within Africa

- There are 20 weapons Chris can use

- The game will be over 20 hours long

- Weapons upgrade system will be available (possible comeback of merchant from RE4? maybe, maybe not...)

- The dude carrying an axe/chainsaw will be a formidable foe (no shit?) he will also hunt you down. Think of Nemesis + Dr. Salvador

- Quick time button sequence is also back

- The game will definitely be out by March of 2009 according to Jun Takeuchi


----------



## Homura (Jul 16, 2008)

Capcom released the new trailer for RE5 in E3. Go check the first post to see the video.


----------



## Roy (Jul 16, 2008)

Is there gonna be a special edition of the game?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 16, 2008)

still no fucking wesker?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 25, 2008)

Republican House leaders say that ain't so

Wesker is definitely in the game.


----------



## Hybridial (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't really like the look of it, it just seems to be moving further and further away from what made the series in the first place, you know, the "survival" part of "survival horror". Now it's more like "kill everything horror", which isn't exactly as interesting to me. 

It's a shame because the story looks like a big step up from RE4's (which was... crap, bluntly) by actually focusing back onto the whole point of the series, the Progenitor virus. And Chris and Wesker in the same game is usually a recipe for badassness.

I'll play it probably, but I don't expect to fall in love with it or the series in general anymore.

Also I don't think I like the fact it's going to be 20 hours plus either. I think it's very possible for a game to be too long, especially an action game where the gameplay is going to be repetitive. It works for an RPG because RPGs focus on story and character development, but an action shooter... never actually played one that was as long as 20 hours and there's a reason for that, I should think.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 25, 2008)

WEEESKEEER

he is so badass


----------



## Kuchiki Rukia (Sep 25, 2008)

I start played RE2 and continue play until RE4..

To be honest.RE4 really sucks coz this game dont have texture!! That makes the game look terrible and the controller are pretty messed up

I cant wait capcom release RE5 for pc and i hope they not make the game like RE4


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 25, 2008)

Kuchiki Rukia said:


> I start played RE2 and continue play until RE4..
> 
> To be honest.RE4 really sucks coz this game dont have texture!! That makes the game look terrible and the controller are pretty messed up
> 
> I cant wait capcom release RE5 for pc and i hope they not make the game like RE4



Every 3D game has textures...

Controls are fine, especially after playing RE2 

And RE4 on the PC sucked not to mention are you blind? Re5 looks liked an improved version of 4.


----------



## Kuchiki Rukia (Sep 25, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Every 3D game has textures...
> 
> Controls are fine, especially after playing RE2
> 
> And RE4 on the PC sucked not to mention are you blind? Re5 looks liked an improved version of 4.


Yeah every game have textures but not for RE4.

I prefer RE2 than RE4 coz RE2 have better controller but the graphic kinda sucks..

How do u know Re5 already improve version of 4,u already played it? lol i think capcom will release Re5 for pc version for the next year..


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 25, 2008)

It does, you're blind otherwise. 

Controls are better for RE4, fact. 

And did you check out the 20+ gameplay movies? It looks like RE4 upgraded...


----------



## chrisp (Sep 25, 2008)

Epic game is gonna be epic.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 25, 2008)

This isn't Resident Evil.


----------



## Kuchiki Rukia (Sep 25, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> It does, you're blind otherwise.
> 
> Controls are better for RE4, fact.
> 
> And did you check out the 20+ gameplay movies? It looks like RE4 upgraded...


Lol,im not blind:amazed

I finished RE4 100% on the last month.. 

20+ gameplay movies?? I dont know about that,i will check it out!!


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 25, 2008)

Kuchiki Rukia said:


> Lol,im not blind:amazed
> 
> I finished RE4 100% on the last month..
> 
> 20+ gameplay movies?? I dont know about that,i will check it out!!



Time for new glasses then 

Good for you  I beat it 5 times 

Yep check gametrailers.


----------



## Kuchiki Rukia (Sep 25, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Time for new glasses then
> 
> Good for you  I beat it 5 times
> 
> Yep check gametrailers.


I dont need glasses..lol

5 times? woah...did u already unlock  P.R.L 412 yet? It's kinda hard for me to unlock that awesome weapon..

I cant find the video!!


----------



## Lucius (Sep 25, 2008)

i heard Resident Evil 4: Africa edition somewhere^^ seems gameplay isn't changed. only improved graphics.

but it still gonna be hawt. i won't call it "survival horror" anymore either. more like "survival action" they invented a new genre again. at least for me it seemed to have more action then horror.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 25, 2008)

Lucius said:


> i heard Resident Evil 4: Africa edition somewhere^^ seems gameplay isn't changed. only improved graphics.
> 
> but it still gonna be hawt. i won't call it "survival horror" anymore either. more like "survival action" they invented a new genre again. at least for me it seemed to have more action then horror.



It's called a sequel. Kinda like what Halo 1 is to 2 or persona 3 is to persona 4 or gears is to gears 2 or MGS 2 is MGS3 and so on. I know it's a magically word.


----------



## Lucius (Sep 25, 2008)

damn is a fanboy speaking there? can't take a little joke now can you? i never said its a bad thing they didn't change much in the gameplay. you shouldn't change good things anyways. but sequel doesn't mean you shouldn't improve things and bring in new ideas.

the only thing i was pointing out that RE 3 to RE 4 was a bigger change then RE 4 to RE 5.

oh btw. wasn't MGS 4 technically the direct sequel to MGS 2. at least thats where they continued with the story.


----------



## Kuchiki Rukia (Sep 25, 2008)

Lucius said:


> damn is a fanboy speaking there? can't take a little joke now can you? i never said its a bad thing they didn't change much in the gameplay. you shouldn't change good things anyways. but sequel doesn't mean you shouldn't improve things and bring in new ideas.
> 
> the only thing i was pointing out that RE 3 to RE 4 was a bigger change then RE 4 to RE 5.
> 
> oh btw. wasn't MGS 4 technically the direct sequel to MGS 2. at least thats where they continued with the story.


R u talking to me?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 25, 2008)

Lol fanboy, RE4 aint even on my top 30 games 

I'm just pointing out how you sounded dumb saying it's basically the same taking away the whole co-op add on, which is a huge step for Resident evil. New story, new environments, new weapons...sounds like a sequel to me. 

And yeah MGS4 was a sequel to MGS2, but doesn't mean MGS3 didn't upgrade from 2 just cause the story takes place before it.


----------



## Bender (Sep 25, 2008)

The Anti-Existence said:


> Saw this masterpiece
> 
> Wesker is definitely in the game.



Have I ever told you how much I love you?


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 25, 2008)

Damn, Wesker looks fuckin badass. Kinda reminds me of a gothic terminator. He sure has come a long way, and I can't wait to see what kind of shit he's pulling this time.



Killua said:


> This isn't Resident Evil.



Then why's it called *Resident Evil* 5? 

But seriously, I'm sick to death of hearing this. It's still Resident Evil, it's just been upgraded. That's like saying an upgraded car with a different color paint job isn't a car anymore. Sure it may look and handle different, but it's still a car.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 26, 2008)

Kuchiki Rukia said:


> I start played RE2 and continue play until RE4..
> 
> To be honest.RE4 really sucks coz this game dont have texture!! That makes the game look terrible and the controller are pretty messed up
> 
> I cant wait capcom release RE5 for pc and i hope they not make the game like RE4






>




you are blind foo


now if you said the remake of the first resident evil on the GC then I would agree



or RE0




I hope you do realise that everything except RE4 and code veronica uses prerendered maps? Making it possible for highly detailed backgrounds while focussing CPU power on the character models



Oh yeah news there is going to be a Re-REmake of the first resident evil on the wii


there is going to be a


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Sep 26, 2008)

Hybridial said:


> I don't really like the look of it, it just seems to be moving further and further away from what made the series in the first place, you know, the "survival" part of "survival horror". Now it's more like "kill everything horror", which isn't exactly as interesting to me.
> 
> It's a shame because the story looks like a big step up from RE4's (which was... crap, bluntly) by actually focusing back onto the whole point of the series, the Progenitor virus. And Chris and Wesker in the same game is usually a recipe for badassness.
> 
> ...




You are fucking crazy if you think a game can be too long.  The longer a game is the better, so long as the action is awesome that is all that matters.  I could play Ninja Gaiden Sigma or Devil May Cry 3 or Resident Evil 4 for 100 hours if they were that long.  

I applaud the fact that it will be over 20 hours long, I can't stand beating a game the day I buy it.  Who in their right mind wants to spend 60 dollars on something that lasts you 5 hours?

In other news: The fact that Wesker is finally in a game again is outstanding, I really want to play this game now.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 26, 2008)

according to rumors wesker will only be in 5% of the game


----------



## DELAHK (Sep 26, 2008)

Vegitto-kun said:


> according to rumors wesker will only be in 5% of the game



Rumors...

Well, anyway Wesker appeared very few times in RE 4 (GC version).

But I don?t think this is true, It?s a Chris Redfield story anyway so they must have a showdown like in Code:Veronica...

If they don?t then Capcom must die.


----------



## Hybridial (Sep 26, 2008)

Shuntensatsu said:


> You are fucking crazy if you think a game can be too long.



...No.



Shuntensatsu said:


> The longer a game is the better, so long as the action is awesome that is all that matters.  I could play Ninja Gaiden Sigma or Devil May Cry 3 or Resident Evil 4 for 100 hours if they were that long.



Only one of those games has been replayed by me more than once. It's the one that's actually good. It's the one with tremendously designed difficulty levels that offer almost a completely different game on each setting, that also gets longer with each one not because of additional content but because it simply takes you longer to succeed... but it's worth it when you do. It also has a massive amount of great extra content, such as a mission mode with 60 missions that have three difficulty levels each themselves, and a survival mode that challenges you to truly be the best player you can be.

It did all this with a story that takes no longer than 14 hours to beat on normal mode. It wouldn't be worth replaying if that was all it had, had no extra content and expecially, had lazy fake difficulty that didn't make it worth progressing past normal, like most games. 



Shuntensatsu said:


> I applaud the fact that it will be over 20 hours long, I can't stand beating a game the day I buy it.  Who in their right mind wants to spend 60 dollars on something that lasts you 5 hours?



I'll pay 60$ for a game I won't get bored of in 5 hours. Game length matters far less than game fun.


----------



## Eustass (Sep 26, 2008)

i cant wait for this game to come out. and i agree with Hybridial.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 26, 2008)

Shuntensatsu said:


> You are fucking crazy if you think a game can be too long.  The longer a game is the better, so long as the action is awesome that is all that matters.  I could play Ninja Gaiden Sigma or Devil May Cry 3 or Resident Evil 4 for 100 hours if they were that long.
> 
> I applaud the fact that it will be over 20 hours long, I can't stand beating a game the day I buy it.  Who in their right mind wants to spend 60 dollars on something that lasts you 5 hours?
> 
> In other news: The fact that Wesker is finally in a game again is outstanding, I really want to play this game now.



No, some games, especially action games can last to long. And i can never play any of those games for over 100 hours  Not even spaced and i beat all over 3 times. 

20 hours is bullshit comment. 20 hours is for people who waste time going around the yard to try to find ammo when there's no need. It'll take 10-15 hours like every action type game. 

I don't mind spending money as long as the game is fun, fun > length.


----------



## Hybridial (Sep 26, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> I don't mind spending money as long as the game is fun, fun > length.



Yeah, it's just common sense, really. A game can be 5 hours long but if you like it so much you keep it and wind up replaying it several times, then it's worth it, and it worth it because it was good, even though it was short.

And recently I played and beat Shin Megami Tensei III: Nocturne in 90 hours. So I don't have a problem with long games, but the game has to keep being fun. 

My concern with RE5 is I will get bored of it before I even finished it. RE4 to me now is near unplayably boring, so RE5 has an uphill battle to please me, even when it's in the novelty stage.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 26, 2008)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Then why's it called *Resident Evil* 5?
> 
> But seriously, I'm sick to death of hearing this. It's still Resident Evil, it's just been upgraded. That's like saying an upgraded car with a different color paint job isn't a car anymore. Sure it may look and handle different, but it's still a car.



Bad comparison mate.

Resident Evil = Scares, creepy atmosphere, non clich? characters, awesome characters, locations, twists, BADASS MOTHERFUCKERS

RE4 = ..., lamest bosses in history, clich?'d Leon to death, not a single scare, music everytime an enemy is near

OH SHIT


----------



## Hybridial (Sep 26, 2008)

On that matter, I just think of it as Resident Evil selling out to the FPS crowd. Which sucks, and I don't see Capcom producing more Clock Tower to make up for it (Haunting Ground was amazing though)


----------



## Starrk (Sep 26, 2008)

Triggerhappy69 said:
			
		

> Then why's it called *Resident Evil* 5?



Because 'Resident Evil 5: African Evil' sounds racist.


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 26, 2008)

Killua said:


> Bad comparison mate.
> 
> Resident Evil = Scares, creepy atmosphere, non clich? characters, awesome characters, locations, twists, BADASS MOTHERFUCKERS
> 
> ...



Ugh, I'm not even gonna bother to try and counter these, because it won't change your mind. 

Resident Evil has changed. Do I love all the old games? Of course I do, and I always will. But was the formula getting old? Yes, it was, and I really dig what it's evolved into. If you don't, well, there's the door.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 27, 2008)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Ugh, I'm not even gonna bother to try and counter these, because it won't change your mind.
> 
> Resident Evil has changed. Do I love all the old games? Of course I do, and I always will. But was the formula getting old? Yes, it was, and I really dig what it's evolved into. If you don't, well, there's the door.



Well, RE4 is basically Resident Evil toned down for the action jockies.

The games were perfect and a lot of hardcore fans loved it and hated the change.

Each to their own, I guess.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 27, 2008)

Killua said:


> Well, RE4 is basically Resident Evil toned down for the action jockies.
> 
> The games were perfect and a lot of hardcore fans loved it and hated the change.
> 
> Each to their own, I guess.



Lol games were perfect. Yeah ignore the clunky controls, shitty camera angels, and terrible voice acting.


----------



## Hybridial (Sep 27, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Lol games were perfect. Yeah ignore the clunky controls, shitty camera angels, and terrible voice acting.



I won't claim their perfect, I'm just going to say they're a hell of a lot better than RE4


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 27, 2008)

Yeah, shit all over Survival Horror and make it Action Action instead

...


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 27, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Lol games were perfect. Yeah ignore the clunky controls, shitty camera angels, *and terrible voice acting*.



Okay, this one I kinda have to disagree on.

Now the very first one, yes, that had some of the most terrible voice acting I've ever heard. The shit was so bad that it seriously makes me cringe every time I hear it.

However, from 2 and on I think the voice acting has been good. The thing they need to fix now is the dialogue. None of the scripts, in my opinion, have ever verged on being bad or anything (besides the first one atleast), they could just use a bit of tweaking, as all of them are usually plagued by a few instances of hammy dialogue.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 27, 2008)

Killua said:


> Yeah, shit all over Survival Horror and make it Action Action instead
> 
> ...



And bitching about it won't change the game so go make a thread praising the old games. 




Triggerhappy69 said:


> Okay, this one I kinda have to disagree on.
> 
> Now the very first one, yes, that had some of the most terrible voice acting I've ever heard. The shit was so bad that it seriously makes me cringe every time I hear it.
> 
> However, from 2 and on I think the voice acting has been good. The thing they need to fix now is the dialogue. None of the scripts, in my opinion, have ever verged on being bad or anything (besides the first one atleast), they could just use a bit of tweaking, as all of them are usually plagued by a few instances of hammy dialogue.


Meh they all sucked to me including 4. I like to read the books based em them.


----------



## Stalin (Sep 27, 2008)

I actually foind resident evil 4 a bit scary, the white creatures creeped the shit out of me.


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm hoping future RE games are gonna return to look like RE remake and RE0.


----------



## Stalin (Sep 27, 2008)

I feel RE4 Is underrated in a way because of all the hate it gets from the old school RE fans.


----------



## Hybridial (Sep 27, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> I feel RE4 Is underrated in a way because of all the hate it gets from the old school RE fans.



And if everybody were old school Resident Evil fans, you'd be right.

But as they're not, you don't make any sense at all.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 27, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> I feel RE4 Is underrated in a way because of all the hate it gets from the old school RE fans.



RE4 is not underrated. That's like saying a zelda or halo or mario or gta is underrated. None of the RE are underrated.


----------



## Stalin (Sep 27, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> RE4 is not underrated. That's like saying a zelda or halo or mario or gta is underrated. None of the RE are underrated.



I meant in the RE fandom from the hate its gets from the old school RE fans.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 27, 2008)

Internetz onlyz 

In the real world it's loved by many and gets critical scores everywhere including selling so much being that it was ported on every other fucking console


----------



## Hybridial (Sep 28, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Internetz onlyz
> 
> In the real world it's loved by many and gets critical scores everywhere including selling so much being that it was ported on every other fucking console



That's also nonsensical.

Why bullshit it, the simple fact is some people like the game, some don't, some probably don't even care it exists, and everyone fits under one of those headings.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 28, 2008)

I've debated RE4 vs. the older games since it came out. IGN Boards were quite the hostile place back then to people like myself who liked it and argued how it was good.

Now I'm not a "n00b" RE fan. My first RE game was Nemesis and it remains my favorite. I also played 2 and CVX before I got 4. However I still liked 4. Why? Well...I liked every RE game. I had fun. It wasn't until i had to argue this shit that I started making these kind of videos:


----------



## Hybridial (Sep 28, 2008)

The one thing you cannot deny is Leon in RE2 was a rookie cop and in RE4 he was a super Government agent.

Part of the appeal of the older games is that the characters in them didn't come across as superhuman (besides Wesker, but he's the villian and pumped himself full of virus so I'll let him off)


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 28, 2008)

Perhaps not superhuman but still unrealistic. Leon iN RE2 took a gunshot wound and then walked around in a sewer with no proper treatment besides a bandage.
Claire at the start of CVX infiltrates one of Umbrella's top facilities and then is fucking running while a helicopter shoots at her....

The RE series' heroes have always been pretty action star-ish. "You want STARS? I'll give you STARS!" It just seems people didn't like this element getting a bigger part in RE4.


----------



## Akira (Sep 28, 2008)

The Anti-Existence said:


> Perhaps not superhuman but still unrealistic. Leon iN RE2 took a gunshot wound and then walked around in a sewer with no proper treatment besides a bandage.
> Claire at the start of CVX infiltrates one of Umbrella's top facilities and then is fucking running while a helicopter shoots at her....
> 
> The RE series' heroes have always been pretty action star-ish. "You want STARS? I'll give you STARS!" It just seems people didn't like this element getting a bigger part in RE4.



I've always liked the RE games, but I concur. Having Leon survive four axes to the face in RE4 was just silly.


----------



## Hybridial (Sep 28, 2008)

Also, might I add the Merchant was just a silly idea. I mean, so were the inventory boxes, but you can just preclude them as a gameplay thing. 

Where the hell does the Merchant fit into, well, *anything?*


----------



## Akuma (Sep 28, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> I've always liked the RE games, but I concur. Having Leon survive four axes to the face in RE4 was just silly.




Also having giant monsters and armies of zombies is pretty rediculous to.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 28, 2008)

Yeah don't forget giant crocodiles and the ugliest piece of shit following you around stalking you. Those aren't silly at all


----------



## Hybridial (Sep 28, 2008)

The whole point isn't that the series is not fantasy, it is, but that there is different levels with which to approach fantasy, you've probably heard the terms high and low fantasy, that's basically what I mean.

With the old games, they had the monsters and the zombies, but otherwise took a more realistic approach to it to a degree, like how real cops would handle that situation. The puzzles were a little bit silly but at least they had something of an explanation for why those areas contained such puzzles. 

RE4 is more high fantasy as you've got a basic girl's been kidnapped story and an action hero to save the day.


----------



## Biolink (Sep 28, 2008)

Hybridial said:


> Also, might I add the Merchant was just a silly idea. I mean, so were the inventory boxes, but you can just preclude them as a gameplay thing.
> 
> Where the hell does the Merchant fit into, well, *anything?*



I do agree with this. It was a pretty silly idea, but bleh. I did like the Gun upgrades and customization.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 28, 2008)

How can you guys be hating on the greatest game character ever!? 

"Over here...stranger."


----------



## Biolink (Sep 28, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> How can you guys be hating on the greatest game character ever!?
> 
> "Over here...stranger."





He was cool, but I mean still it was a pretty weird idea. It worked out oddly enough


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 28, 2008)

The Anti-Existence said:


> I've debated RE4 vs. the older games since it came out. IGN Boards were quite the hostile place back then to people like myself who liked it and argued how it was good.
> 
> Now I'm not a "n00b" RE fan. My first RE game was Nemesis and it remains my favorite. I also played 2 and CVX before I got 4. However I still liked 4. Why? Well...I liked every RE game. I had fun. It wasn't until i had to argue this shit that I started making these kind of videos:


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 28, 2008)

Yeah that remake was crap.
That's why i watch this video.


----------



## Hybridial (Sep 28, 2008)

The Anti-Existence said:


> Yeah that remake was crap.



I hope you just mean for the lack of epic bad voice acting.

Besides that, REmake was fucking amazing, best survival horror game ever.


----------



## Biolink (Sep 28, 2008)

Yeah ReMake was fucking amazing.


----------



## Barry. (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm looking forward to this game more and more


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 9, 2008)

WHAT A PIECE OF SHIT TRAILER

JILL'S GRAVESTONE

FUCK SAKE


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 9, 2008)

Why did Wesker sound so...off?

He sounds like he'd rather drink tea all by himself than be in the games.

Also, in before the racist card is used for the whole "vulnerable" locations, specifically Africa.

Fuckers


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 9, 2008)

Because Richard Waugh isn't the VA for Wesker anymore. He hasn't been since 4.

BUT FUCKS SAKE GUYS, JILL!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 9, 2008)

What about her?


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 9, 2008)

SHE'S FUCKING DEAD


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh?

Why she done dead? D:

Maybe that top she wore in RE3 deprived her of oxygen.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 9, 2008)

Watch the very end of this

Link removed

This is fucking terrible.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 9, 2008)

No

not jill

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


Fuckers

there is so gonna be a tyrant remake in this game


----------



## Snakety69 (Oct 9, 2008)

......

They better fucking explain how the hell that happened


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 9, 2008)

Knowing Capcom, she will somehow be alive and in other games. I'd bet she shows up at the end, all like "SURPRISE COCKFAGS"

Zero died like, 3 times in the Mega Man series, and he's still fucking alive.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 9, 2008)

I don't fucking believe jill's dead.


----------



## Lucius (Oct 9, 2008)

damn i need a resident evil retrospective..

was jill the main character of the first game? (yes thats a serious question )


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 9, 2008)

Play the damn series instead of hopping on the RE4/5 action wankwagon.


----------



## Lucius (Oct 9, 2008)

why should i? i like how it is right now. i'd give up some horror for more action any time.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 9, 2008)

Because it's a great series and 4 fails in comparison?


----------



## Lucius (Oct 9, 2008)

i actually did play RE 2 but i dropped it after like 20 min. not sure maybe i was too stupid back then. maybe i should give the old ones another try after this holiday season. should be cheap to pick up on ebay


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 9, 2008)

Got a Wii? Then you're all set

Get:

Zero
REmake
2
3
Code: Veronica X
Umbrella Chronicles


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 9, 2008)

especially get REmake


best resident evil in my opinion unless they completely remake RE2


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 9, 2008)

If they Remake 2 like they did 1 I'm all for it. If they make it like RE4 however, BARF


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 9, 2008)

New trailer was awesome, wesker one anyway. Not watching anymore so i can't be spoiled. 

Can't wait to play it.


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 9, 2008)

I bet the bird woman is actually Jill. 

She probably was never killed. Wesker got to her and probably did something to her, like brainwashing or something.

Or she faked her own death and is in undercover as a bird woman, pretending to be working for the org.

Or she is really dead.

Who knows... Capcom threw a plot twist. 

Anyway, Krauser was "dead" then Wesker brings him back to life.


----------



## Diamond (Oct 9, 2008)

I havent played all Resident evils to be honest.

I played 2 for a bit, Code Veronica X for a bit and actually completed 4.

Waiting for 5 now, can't be bothered with the rest.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 9, 2008)

Holy shit, Wesker is GOD. I wish Leon would make a cameo or something in here besides his report. =/


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 9, 2008)

We don't need more Leon. We need Barry and Rebecca god damnit


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 9, 2008)

ExoSkel said:


> I bet the bird woman is actually Jill.
> 
> She probably was never killed. Wesker got to her and probably did something to her, like brainwashing or something.
> 
> ...



Yeah i agree, i have the feeling it's exactly what you said.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 9, 2008)

Killua said:


> We don't need more Leon. We need Barry and Rebecca god damnit



No, we need a sausage fest. Chris - Leon - Wesker - HUNK.


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 9, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> No, we need a sausage fest. Chris - Leon - Wesker - HANK.


you mean HUNK?


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 9, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> No, we need a sausage fest. Chris - Leon - Wesker - HUNK.



This just screams

"I have only played RE4 and waiting for 5 and I'm teh guuureatest fan evar "

yes offense


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 9, 2008)

Yeah, I never did play the others. They just didn't spark my interest.

Unless you count Umbrella Chronicles.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 9, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Yeah, I never did play the others. They just didn't spark my interest.
> 
> Unless you count Umbrella Chronicles.



Don't blame you, didn't like the 1st or 2nd. Just not my type of game I guess.


----------



## bURN (Oct 9, 2008)

yeah me either, 3 on up is more my speed


----------



## MS81 (Oct 9, 2008)

ExoSkel said:


> I bet the bird woman is actually Jill.
> 
> She probably was never killed. Wesker got to her and probably did something to her, like brainwashing or something.
> 
> ...



Let's hope so.


----------



## Vault (Oct 9, 2008)

krauser back D:

nah hell no


----------



## Teufel (Oct 9, 2008)

Anyone get the feeling that Wesker's gonna die in this one? 

On a side note, I'm willing to bet Jill isn't dead. Why the hell would Capcom show us the little "Easter Egg" at the end of the trailer if she not even either alive or turned into some experiment thing? There would be not point to it anymore...(Unless of course they're trying to use reverse psychology on us. Those damn tricky bastards...)


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 9, 2008)

vault023 said:


> krauser back D:
> 
> nah hell no


He's dead alright.


----------



## Biolink (Oct 10, 2008)

Killua said:


> We don't need more Leon. We need Barry and Rebecca god damnit



Eeeeewww Barry.

How about Billy?


----------



## Hylian (Oct 10, 2008)

wasn't there an early trailer where at the end of it they showed an easter egg of a woman waking up in some sort of tank? o.0

maybe Jill was zombie-fied 

or it could be that new partner of chris doing some water exercises


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 10, 2008)

Biolink said:


> Eeeeewww Barry.
> 
> How about Billy?



I reckon Billy's completely done with the story. After all, he's declared dead and on the run. Barry however, could still have some involvement.



Hylian said:


> wasn't there an early trailer where at the end of it they showed an easter egg of a woman waking up in some sort of tank? o.0
> 
> maybe Jill was zombie-fied
> 
> or it could be that new partner of chris doing some water exercises



Everyone who's played RE2 immediately screamed "It's Sherry Birkin!". My money's still on her.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 10, 2008)

If jill is alive and make a appearance, then there MUST be barry somewhere

jill sandwich cant survive without weapons being especially powerfully against living things


----------



## excellence153 (Oct 10, 2008)

I just gotta say, that new trailer is amazing.

Wesker found some hand-me-downs from Neo, Trinity, and Morpheus.


----------



## Lucius (Oct 11, 2008)

not sure that was asked yet but can you choose between shiva and chris in single player? i mean switch what character you want to play?

[edit]
i just saw you can play it in coop on 1 TV. omg thats so awesome! i so want this game.. why did they need so long to bring out the good coop games.


----------



## Akira (Oct 11, 2008)

Lucius said:


> not sure that was asked yet but can you choose between shiva and chris in single player? i mean switch what character you want to play?
> 
> [edit]
> i just saw you can play it in coop on 1 TV. omg thats so awesome! i so want this game.. why did they need so long to bring out the good coop games.



Gears 2 is out in a few weeks, that's one of the bes co op games out there


----------



## Lucius (Oct 11, 2008)

i know. and left 4 dead too. why did they wait so long to bring them out?

on the other hand. i only played next gen games on PC till last month.. but still i didn't hear of any good coop game so far


----------



## Akira (Oct 11, 2008)

So I watched some of the TGS footage of the 360 version and well, am I the only one thinking it looks really underwhelming? Aside from the the character models (who look pretty good), all the enviroments look REALLY washed out and just a bit ugly tbh. I'll probably still buy this but I'm feeling a little let down by what they've shown so far.


----------



## James (Oct 11, 2008)

Hell you must have pretty high standards if you found it underwhelming. I've been blown away by most of the game.

It's not really very colourful or anything in terms of visuals (if that's what you mean by washed out) but well neither was RE4 and that was really stunning for the time.

The Wesker stuff in the trailers was cool though a bit over-exaggerated in terms of epicness. The end of the alternate TGS trailer is completely out of the blue too...I hope there's some explanation of what happened.


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 11, 2008)

Lucius said:


> i know. and left 4 dead too. why did they wait so long to bring them out?
> 
> on the other hand. i only played next gen games on PC till last month.. but still i didn't hear of any good coop game so far



well, Left 4 Dead took so long because they wanted to make an extremely good zombie game. and So far, it looks absolutely great, especially the boss zombies you get to play as. Its really one of the few games that not only allows you to play as a zombie, but one of the stronger zombies. I would rather left 4 dead take this long than have it be released earlier and be riddled with bugs, for something like this, bugs can be everywhere, making zombies glitch through walls, humans unable to move in a certain area, etc. Just to get rid of some of that.


----------



## Akira (Oct 11, 2008)

James said:


> Hell you must have pretty high standards if you found it underwhelming. I've been blown away by most of the game.
> 
> It's not really very colourful or anything in terms of visuals (if that's what you mean by washed out) but well neither was RE4 and that was really stunning for the time.
> 
> The Wesker stuff in the trailers was cool though a bit over-exaggerated in terms of epicness. The end of the alternate TGS trailer is completely out of the blue too...I hope there's some explanation of what happened.



It just REALLY didn't look as good as I thought it would. Chris and Sheva both look good, but half the textures just look slapped onto the objects in the enviroments, I really expected more from one of Capcom's biggest franchises. The design of the enviroments are really impressive, it just looks nasty up close.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 11, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> It just REALLY didn't look as good as I thought it would. Chris and Sheva both look good, but half the textures just look slapped onto the objects in the enviroments, I really expected more from one of Capcom's biggest franchises. The design of the enviroments are really impressive, it just looks nasty up close.



Well stop paying attention to a a piece of wood and shoot the damn zombies and you won't have to worry


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 12, 2008)

lol zombies? time to catch up on the RE lore guys.


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, there are two things I think I can say I'm liking about RE5. 

It seems to have dropped all pretension of trying to be survival horror. Fair enough. I think it just bugged me that RE4 tried to have it's cake and eat it, claiming to be one when it just wasn't. 

The story looks great, and a proper continuation of the events of Code Veronica. Unlike the hollywood hack shit RE4 tried to call a story, we get wonderful B movie, charmingly bad shit


----------



## Stalin (Oct 12, 2008)

Resident evil 4 was actually fairly creepy.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 12, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> Resident evil 4 was actually fairly creepy.



Play REmake man


----------



## Stalin (Oct 12, 2008)

Killua said:


> Play REmake man



I don't own a gamecube or have had any nintendo console in my life except for their handheld systems.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 12, 2008)

Might wanna grab yourself a Wii. Seriously, in my opinion, it's the best Survival Horror game ever.


----------



## Stalin (Oct 12, 2008)

Killua said:


> Might wanna grab yourself a Wii. Seriously, in my opinion, it's the best Survival Horror game ever.



Don't have the money or a job, may buy the original  3 if I ever see them.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 12, 2008)

Totally worth it. Don't forget Code: Veronica X for the PS2. It actually has the best plot out of them all.


----------



## Stalin (Oct 12, 2008)

If i did have the money and job, I'd actually probaly get them all. I only have like $16 right now and I'm trying to save my money for something.


----------



## Akira (Oct 12, 2008)

Just get a Gamecube with REmake and Zero. A GC is really cheap nowadays and the games won't cost much either.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 12, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> If i did have the money and job, I'd actually probaly get them all. I only have like $16 right now and I'm trying to save my money for something.



I'll sell you my fucking cube for 20 dollars


----------



## Stalin (Oct 12, 2008)

I odubt if the early RE games will scare me that much, I really get scared by any horror media.


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 12, 2008)

Killua said:


> Totally worth it. Don't forget Code: Veronica X for the PS2. It actually has the best plot out of them all.



I agree, it was... cheesy but something about it was just immensely entertaining and it was definitely the one where the characters were at their most likeable and sympathetic (or at least charismatic in the case of the villians)


----------



## Snakety69 (Oct 14, 2008)

Just got my new EGM today, and they did a cover story on RE5. Haven't read the whole thing yet, but I did find something I really liked in a little section where they asked Jun Takeuchi some questions:



> *REDFIELD AND KENNEDY: THE RESIDENT EVIL DREAM TEAM?
> 
> EGM: It's interesting that you never actually see Chris and Leon together in the same game; they're always off doing their own thing. So it seems like if you ever got Chris and Leon together, it'd be the ultimate Resident Evil. Do you ever foresee a time when their paths collide?
> 
> ...



:rofl

But yeah, they really do need to do an RE game where pretty much all of the main characters from the past games meet up for one single purpose. I'm hoping that's what will happen in the last game.


----------



## chrisp (Oct 14, 2008)

Anyone not looking forward to RE5? 

My hands shivers after slashing some zombies!


----------



## JosefJoestar (Oct 14, 2008)

After RE4 (which I've completed so many times I lost count xD) this is the single game I will buy into the next gen for. It just looks so much fun.


About Code Veronica, I agree it had the wildest, craziest, best plot yet in a RE game. Cross-dressing twin brother?


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 14, 2008)

Alfred ftw! Seriously, his voice and laugh is so epic I'm crying.

Love the atmosphere, AWESOME puzzles, AWESOME characters, AWESOME locations


----------



## JosefJoestar (Oct 14, 2008)

I remember the first time I played through CV I had to restart since I ran out of ammo COMPLETELY on the giant worm when you first take over as Chris.


----------



## silver samurai (Oct 15, 2008)

did you guys see the new trailer, jill valentine is over.


----------



## Nuitari (Oct 15, 2008)

silver samurai said:


> did you guys see the new trailer, jill valentine is over.



Nah i don't think she's dead. A main character killed off-screen? Not going to happen. And after all there is a mysterious figure in one of the trailers that she has a coat and beak-like mask. She seems to be a woman.

Also Wesker says to a character we can't see: "The last time we met was at the Spencer estate, was it not?". Didn't Wesker and Chris meet in the Code Veronica game too? So this leaves 2 people who Wesker met last time at the Spencer estate. Jill and Barry and i dont think we will see Barry in the RE 5.

Also something interesting which you can't notice in one of the new trailers coz it's very fast. These scenes are right after the fight of Chris with a sea creature.



Apart from seeing Jill's tombstone in the end of the trailer, we see it here too, but its very fast.



And right after this, someone (probably Wesker) grabs a woman by the neck. This scene is also very fast to even notice.



Could this woman be Jill?


----------



## silver samurai (Oct 16, 2008)

Nuitari said:


> Nah i don't think she's dead. A main character killed off-screen? Not going to happen. And after all there is a mysterious figure in one of the trailers that she has a coat and beak-like mask. She seems to be a woman.
> 
> Also Wesker says to a character we can't see: "The last time we met was at the Spencer estate, was it not?". Didn't Wesker and Chris meet in the Code Veronica game too? So this leaves 2 people who Wesker met last time at the Spencer estate. Jill and Barry and i dont think we will see Barry in the RE 5.
> 
> ...



you make a good point, i think Wesker is going to use her dead as a ploy to piss Chris off, or that women could claire, i hope she's in the game, i thought sheva was claire. and im really happy little sherry back, i have not seen her since RE2.


----------



## Snakety69 (Oct 16, 2008)

silver samurai said:


> and im really happy little sherry back, i have not seen her since RE2.



What what? 

Where'd you get that info. Is she in a trailer I haven't seen yet? Or did I just miss it?


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 16, 2008)

I just watched the end of that trailer and I got no indication of this at all


----------



## Nuitari (Oct 16, 2008)

Damn it. Here are the pictures again.

Here we see Jill's tombstone once again before the end of the trailer.




And right after this scene we see Wesker (?) grabbing a woman by the neck.



This woman could be Jill.

As for Sherry, this is only speculation. In the old trailers there's a girl/woman in a tube and many speculated that this could be Sherry's comeback.


----------



## MechaTC (Oct 16, 2008)

First RE game in a while I'm actually interested in to play.

Though I'm very disappointed it won't have regular zombies (at least I think they won't...anyone heard anything about reg zombies?).  I did not like those parasite type things in RE4.  Just give me straight up zombies like in RE1.  The gamecube remake of 1 is definitely my favorite of all time.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 16, 2008)

I wanna find out more about the story.


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 16, 2008)

MechaTC said:


> First RE game in a while I'm actually interested in to play.
> 
> Though I'm very disappointed it won't have regular zombies (at least I think they won't...anyone heard anything about reg zombies?).  I did not like those parasite type things in RE4.  Just give me straight up zombies like in RE1.  The gamecube remake of 1 is definitely my favorite of all time.



Word. But I do admit RE5 is at least attracting me on the story possibilities, and a bit more honesty that it's just not survival horror anymore.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Did I miss something vital to the series by not having a Gamecube and playing RE0?

The new trailer of 5 looked like a movie you'd want to catch on cinema. Mad props to Capcom with 4 and after.


----------



## chrisp (Oct 16, 2008)

The problem I have with the earlier games are the angles and surroundings. It was always the same, thank god for the RE4 change.


----------



## Snakety69 (Oct 16, 2008)

MechaTC said:


> First RE game in a while I'm actually interested in to play.
> 
> Though I'm very disappointed it won't have regular zombies (at least I think they won't...anyone heard anything about reg zombies?).  I did not like those parasite type things in RE4.  Just give me straight up zombies like in RE1.  The gamecube remake of 1 is definitely my favorite of all time.



Well my friend, those days are gone. Zombies are out, and Plagas are in.



Charcan said:


> Did I miss something vital to the series by not having a Gamecube and playing RE0?



Aside from exactly how and why the T-Virus was leaked, not really. RE0 was one of those games where the story was canon, but it wasn't exactly necessary to know any of it. 

Atleast that's how it is right now. You never know, Capcom may one day bring Billy back, or something like that. That'd be cool imo, because I really did love that character.


----------



## Biolink (Oct 16, 2008)

That's Sheva not Jill.

Sheva got those earrings on.


----------



## Stalin (Oct 16, 2008)

Are you hard RE fans actually going to like this one? So far, I thinks it looks pretty good.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Oct 16, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> Are you hard RE fans actually going to like this one? So far, I thinks it looks pretty good.



It'll probably be good.

I just want them to make another Outbreakesque game.

Resident Evil Outbreak was win.


----------



## Snakety69 (Oct 16, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> Are you hard RE fans actually going to like this one? So far, I thinks it looks pretty good.



Well, I absolutely loved 4, so I see no reason why I wouldn't love this one as well. Prettier graphics, more intense acion, and hey, more RE canon. What more could I ask for


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 17, 2008)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Well my friend, those days are gone. Zombies are out, and Plagas are in.


You mean 'Survival Horror out, Survival Action for the action jockies in" right?




> Aside from exactly how and why the T-Virus was leaked, not really. RE0 was one of those games where the story was canon, but it wasn't exactly necessary to know any of it.
> 
> Atleast that's how it is right now. You never know, Capcom may one day bring Billy back, or something like that. That'd be cool imo, because I really did love that character.



It's the story of how the T-virus was created and who created it. They used Progenitor combined with leech DNA, and Progenitor IS the shit we see in RE5. But fucking Capcom had to tie it in with Las Plagas because of triggerhappy (lol pun not intended) action jockies with no regards to the story.

So, RE4 is the LEAST canon game.


----------



## Snakety69 (Oct 17, 2008)

Killua said:


> You mean 'Survival Horror out, Survival Action for the action jockies in" right?



Survival Horror/Action is what it's officially been labeled as. The fact that you don't think so doesn't matter. In Resident Evil 4, you were hopelessly out numbered by many smart enemies, and there was nowhere where you could hide from them. That kept a lot of people really tense, and that my friend, is a type of horror.



> It's the story of how the T-virus was created and who created it. They used Progenitor combined with leech DNA, and Progenitor IS the shit we see in RE5.



....oh yeah. Man, I really need to re-play that one. 



> But fucking Capcom had to tie it in with Las Plagas because of triggerhappy (lol pun not intended) action jockies with no regards to the story.
> 
> So, RE4 is the LEAST canon game.



Dude, just stop. I don't really care if you hate the new direction Resident Evil has taken, but don't say Capcom did this with no regard for the story. 

Yes, one of the reasons Capcom changed Resident Evil was to get new fans, but they also did it for themselves. They were growing tired of pretty much making the same game over and over. They needed something new to work on. And you know what, it paid off. The Resident Evil franchise is once again a force to be reckoned, and I'm pretty sure the staff is much happier now.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 17, 2008)

Oh don't get me wrong. I don't really hate the new gameplay, it's just that they took out scares and a plausible storyline for 4 that really ticked me off.

And the fact that you get endless ammo and health supplies.


----------



## Stalin (Oct 17, 2008)

Killua said:


> Oh don't get me wrong. I don't really hate the new gameplay, it's just that they took out scares and a plausible storyline for 4 that really ticked me off.
> 
> And the fact that you get endless ammo and health supplies.



Actually, I recall plenty of times when I ran out of ammo and was low on health. I also thought it was fairly creep. The regenerators always creeped the shit out of me.


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 17, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> Actually, I recall plenty of times when I ran out of ammo and was low on health. I also thought it was fairly creep. The regenerators always creeped the shit out of me.



No offence but it doesn't sound like you were too good at the game then. I never near ran out of ammo, not once. Hell, I had more issues with space in my inventory to stock everything.


----------



## Bender (Oct 17, 2008)

Geez shes introduced and now she's going to die everyone

SHEVA IS GOING TO DIE! 

THIS SHIT IS RIPPING OFF HOUSE OF THE DEAD 4! 

Either she or Chris is going to die and I motherfucking know it! 

Btw TGS 08 TRAILER 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKusGm2Jn14[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## silver samurai (Oct 17, 2008)

yes, well she does look alot like jill, with the short hair and everything, and sherry is in RE5, it is not a rumor, it was confirmed that she will be in the game, the rumor is that she is the girl in the tube and the red dress.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 18, 2008)

I don't think I'd have liked the Outbreak game or any other spinoff I can't remember the names of now, since even Code Veronica felt so-so when I played it. Fourth was a blast to play, even if the Ganados made me laugh due to understanding every word from the start.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 18, 2008)

Well, my Code: Veronica X disc is already labeled '4' 

It has so much plot relevance it isn't even funny.


----------



## Bender (Oct 18, 2008)

How the hell can you guys confuse Sheva with Jill? 

the chick black and fine Jill skinny limpy wimpy and sexy


----------



## MS81 (Oct 19, 2008)

can't w8.


----------



## Lucius (Oct 19, 2008)

it will be fantastic. my cousin and i gonna play it in co-op. hes gotta play the girl. all figured out already^^


----------



## Snakety69 (Oct 19, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> How the hell can you guys confuse Sheva with Jill?



I only confused her once with Jill, and that was in the trailer where the first thing you saw was her back. I had just assumed Jill had gotten a nice tan over the years. Plus, Sheva was wearing blue, and blue was (mostly) the color of Jill's main outfits in the games she she starred in.

But once I saw her face, I knew that wasn't her.



> the chick black and fine Jill skinny limpy wimpy and sexy



I can't tell if you're insulting her or not, but Jill's pretty damn fine. She's got a very pretty face, and if you ever put her in her RE3 outfit in the REmake, you'd know that she's got some nice curves and a nice rack.

As for being wimpy and limpy, I have to respectfully disagree with that. The chick can kick a fucking Hunter off of her, and those mother fuckers are strong as hell.


----------



## Bender (Oct 19, 2008)

Seriously, who cares if Jill bit the dust

Shit Ada Wong better than her ass

and she went up against Saddler who's able to deflect gun bullets. 

from the looks of this game we're going to see some incompetency courtesy of Chris who doesn't even look like half the hero Leon is.  Honestly, it should be him going up against Saddler rather than Chris who looks like he's going to lose alot in this game.


----------



## Akira (Oct 19, 2008)

Chris looks like a completely different character to his earlier incarnations, am I the only person thinking this?


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 20, 2008)

Another thing, they keep changing the damned voice actors D: Only Claire remains.


----------



## Snakety69 (Oct 20, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Seriously, who cares if Jill bit the dust



Um, a lot of people. She wasn't my favorite character either, but I still like her. 

I do hope the theory about her being the bird lady is true, cuz I do think it's pretty lame to have a main character die off-screen. I'm still reeling from when that happened on No Country For Old Men.



Fenrir said:


> Chris looks like a completely different character to his earlier incarnations, am I the only person thinking this?



Well, it's been 10 years, he's obviously been working out, and he's got facial hair. Plus, when a character makes a jump to a game with much prettier graphics, they're bound to change some.



Killua said:


> Another thing, they keep changing the damned voice actors D: Only Claire remains.



I'm okay with those changes. I really couldn't imagine Leon's RE2 voice coming out of him in RE4. It is kind of a shame to loose Wesker's old VA, but this new one works well with me.

Also, you're wrong about Claire being the only one who still has her old VA. Ada still has hers too.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 20, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Chris looks like a completely different character to his earlier incarnations, am I the only person thinking this?



It's for the best. Goes with the times.


----------



## Bender (Oct 20, 2008)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Um, a lot of people. She wasn't my favorite character either, but I still like her.
> 
> I do hope the theory about her being the bird lady is true, cuz I do think it's pretty lame to have a main character die off-screen.



Not every character needs an epic death to be seen by everybody.

I meaaaaaan shit. Nobody complained when Jubei from the Onimusha series died.   I don't see as how theat could be the same for Jill. No need to worry I'm sure you,ll get to play as her during the flashback sequence leading up to the part she get's killed.


----------



## Snakety69 (Oct 20, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Not every character needs an epic death to be seen by everybody.



When they're main characters and have been through a lot, yeah, they do.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 21, 2008)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> I'm okay with those changes. I really couldn't imagine Leon's RE2 voice coming out of him in RE4. It is kind of a shame to loose Wesker's old VA, but this new one works well with me.
> 
> Also, you're wrong about Claire being the only one who still has her old VA. Ada still has hers too.


There was an article posted at the Capcom forums not too long ago that Ada was to lose Ada as well. And the new Wesker sucks compared to the old one 

REmake Chris was awesome
RE2 Leon needed a touch, just as RE2 Claire did, and see where she is now (Code: Veronica X/Degeneration)




Blaze of Glory said:


> Not every character needs an epic death to be seen by everybody.
> 
> I meaaaaaan shit. Nobody complained when Jubei from the Onimusha series died.   I don't see as how theat could be the same for Jill. No need to worry I'm sure you,ll get to play as her during the flashback sequence leading up to the part she get's killed.



Well shit Jubei never died 

I seriously hate non-RE fans, and I have no idea why


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 21, 2008)

Cause you take this shit to seriously  

And we can assume Jubei did die, eventually


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 21, 2008)

Well yeah, he was old. Like Tenkai.


----------



## Freija (Oct 22, 2008)

Wow, talking Onimusha in here I see. And here I thought I was in the RE5 discussion thread.



Do we need to spoiler tag discussing the latest trailer ?


----------



## killinspree42099 (Oct 22, 2008)

when does this game come out again?


----------



## Freija (Oct 22, 2008)

Next year


----------



## killinspree42099 (Oct 22, 2008)

friend, i guess i'll go ahead and reserve it


----------



## Freija (Oct 22, 2008)

I did that in January 


or wait, was it September last year


----------



## killinspree42099 (Oct 22, 2008)

damn man.......


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 27, 2008)

The co-op play looks very interesting, I like RE : Outbreak just for that (I was like the only person too rofl)


----------



## Vault (Oct 27, 2008)

tachii you filthy gooner how can you liek outbreak  seriously man


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 27, 2008)

I've been clamouring for network play since RE2 I always wanted to see what its like to play with a friend both chars ingame


----------



## Vault (Oct 27, 2008)

and did you find any success? if so then what did it look like


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 27, 2008)

Meh .. I could never get alot of people to play Outbreak with me >.>


----------



## Vault (Oct 27, 2008)

thats just how wack the game was 

i could have swore it wasnt canon

lol zombie elephants


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 27, 2008)

It wasnt canon it was just some crap flung together to get us online and playing, which we never did and the A.I. sucked tits lol


----------



## Vault (Oct 27, 2008)

was it outbreak 1 or 2 with zombie elephants


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 27, 2008)

Outbreak File #2


----------



## Vault (Oct 27, 2008)

haha

what where they thinking, its not like them elephants where fast enough to even tag you


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 27, 2008)

They made for epic lulz though  

gtg vault <3


----------



## Vault (Oct 27, 2008)

they brought the lulz indeed  

take care <3


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 27, 2008)

So whats your fav RE? (In b4 RE4)


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 28, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> It wasnt canon it was just some crap flung together to get us online and playing, which we never did and the A.I. sucked tits lol



Even though it's a spin-off, it's just as canon as the main series. So is Survivor and Dead Aim.

My fav RE game? Code: Veronica X no doubt with RE2 behind it. RE4 is actually at the bottom of my list.


----------



## Lucius (Oct 28, 2008)

RE 4 for me.

i just cheacked Code Veronica X and remembered how i hated the old controlls.. just can't get used to them >.<

what controlls you gonna use with RE 5? Devs said there will be 2 available, the one like RE 4 where you stand, aim and have limited movement or the more gears of war like controlls.

i'm pretty sure those new controlls gonna destroy alot for the oldschool fans but allowing the player to choose is a nice idea imo.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 28, 2008)

yeah they are cannon, though gaiden is bullshit as apparently in the end leon bleeds green blood


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 28, 2008)

Gaiden actually is filler. It just doesn't fit in with Leon and Barry.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 28, 2008)

I wonder wtf the REREmake is gonna be


----------



## Vault (Oct 28, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> So whats your fav RE? (In b4 RE4)





2 and 4


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 28, 2008)

Code Veronica for me (The Dreamcast Version)


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 28, 2008)

My favorite is Code Veronica too.


----------



## Bender (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey Vault who's that dude in your siggy? 

He looks so cool


----------



## Vault (Oct 28, 2008)

he's name is called kouga and he's from zetman


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 26, 2008)

RE pro reporting in

RE5 DEMO ANNOUNCED 5TH DECEMBER FOR 360 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) USERS



Where the fuck is the PS3 announcement though?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 26, 2008)

^You forgot to mention, only Japanese 360 owners.

I'll wait for more news from CoA before making a Japanese account.


----------



## DELAHK (Nov 27, 2008)

Killua said:


> RE pro reporting in
> 
> RE5 DEMO ANNOUNCED 5TH DECEMBER FOR 360 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) USERS
> 
> ...



OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! 




I came... :x


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 27, 2008)

Yeah, it's only for the Japanese 360. Been talking with Capcom employees and they haven't announced anything for the west yet, so we'll have to wait and see

MOAR JAPANESE GOODNESS



HOLY FUCK I WANT THAT FLASHDRIVE


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 5, 2008)

Demo is up, for Japan anyway.

DOWNLOADAN'


----------



## DELAHK (Dec 5, 2008)

I hate japs...

I want my demo... :_(


----------



## DELAHK (Dec 5, 2008)

I hope someone upload it in the internet...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 5, 2008)

You can create an account for it.

I just played the demo with my brother, and it's fucking awesome.

It's like a co-op, streamlined RE4. The shooting feels hella tight on the 360 controller.

And the demo renames itself to Resident Evil if you play it on an English account 

I think based on the demo that RE5 will be one of the few easy contenders for GOTY next year.

Be warned, split-screen co-op on an HDTV is meh. Neither character takes up their full section of the screen. They take up around half the resolution they can.

So it's like, co-op with borders. So it seems online is the way to go.


----------



## Ziko (Dec 5, 2008)

I want to plaaaay  I THINK I know how to make a jap account, but finding a jap address would be like hell...


----------



## Athrum (Dec 5, 2008)

Damn, too bad it isnt up in Japanese PSN


----------



## Ziko (Dec 5, 2008)

Got it..it's just like Re4 but with better graphics.....AND I LOVE IT!!!  This may actually be GOTY 09!


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Dec 5, 2008)

Playin the demo as we speak....

MUST-BUY.....


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 5, 2008)

360 can go to hell


----------



## Athrum (Dec 5, 2008)

Well, since i can't get the demo on PSN i bought a sixpack and went to a friends house to try it on Xbox. Maaaaan the game looks really nice but did anyone think it's really hard?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 5, 2008)

I died a number of times, but after replay it again and again, it seems easier.

The first stage is pretty much like RE4's starting act in the village. You just have to survive, and it's best to just tail it to the safest location, that being on top of the bus.

The second stage is more difficult, especially in solo play. Fighting the chainsaw dude is annoying with one player.

With two, he's mincemeat


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 5, 2008)

I can't see any challenge in this game. REmake on Hard, THAT was hard.

Did they kill the franchise?


----------



## Athrum (Dec 5, 2008)

I don't think it's killed, from what i played the demo is awsome, the full game is probably better


----------



## DELAHK (Dec 5, 2008)

If Sheva wasn´t there it will be easier for me... :/


----------



## Adonis (Dec 5, 2008)

Is there any reason to play than "OMG GRAPHICS!"?

I mean, I've already played RE4 and this looks identical, flaws and all. Why shell out 60 bones?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 5, 2008)

I heard there were going to be two modes to play this when the game would eventually come out. The regular RE mode and the free run mode where you don't have to stop and shoot.

But anyways, Demo kicks ass. I had trouble with the chainsaw guy for awhile. I unloaded all my ammo on him and took about 6-10 mins. =/


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 5, 2008)

Athrum said:


> I don't think it's killed, from what i played the demo is awsome, the full game is probably better



What I mean is, is it dead to us oldschool fans?


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 5, 2008)

God damn tank controls are tank.  RE:4 Wii spoiled the hell out of me.  

At least I get to see Sheva's hot ass save me over and over again.


----------



## DELAHK (Dec 5, 2008)

Mister Bushido said:


> God damn tank controls are tank.  RE:4 Wii spoiled the hell out of me.
> 
> At least I get to see Sheva's hot ass save me over and over again.



You played PS3 version?


----------



## Freija (Dec 6, 2008)

RE4 = RE5


I am going to hate this game... got dammit, watching the demo being played I noticed that exactly like RE4 the mobs stop a metre in front of you, and just stands there looking at you for awhile before attacking, GOT DAMMIT THAT PISSES ME OFF! FUCKING WEAK CAPCOM, WEAK!


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 6, 2008)

Konami?  This is Capcom

Capcom sucks.


----------



## Freija (Dec 6, 2008)

Typo dammit, typo.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 6, 2008)

Carbon copy of RE4 or not, I'm getting the game nonetheless.


----------



## Freija (Dec 6, 2008)

RE4 would've been awesome as a standalone game.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 6, 2008)

Oh man what a awesome demo. Only played the first place, i'll play the second in a bit. Oh it's been so long since i loved a demo, but i did. You kickass capcom


----------



## Freija (Dec 6, 2008)

It was horrible, the mobs stop in front of you giving you several seconds to respond.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 6, 2008)

I was getting hit from them every once in awhile. And that big fuckers reach was real long and hit me a few times. 

Meh i don't really care about the mob not hitting me had a blast shotting them and running. Though they didn't just stand there for me, they grabbed me alot actually whenever i got cornered. 

Glad it feels like RE4 though, that was the most important thing for me.


----------



## Freija (Dec 6, 2008)

My problem is that just like RE4, they run up, just stand there for a moment, like really just standing there for 2-3 seconds just staring at you before animation of an attack starts... Fuck, in the original RE you got hurt more... I'm serious, and the Zombies moves at the speed of a snail in that game!


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 6, 2008)

I hate the old gameplay of RE, but even I never got hit in the game unless it's set to. "Zombie hits you when you turn the corner no matter what" deal. I got hit far more in RE4 and RE5 demo then i did in playing re 2 - 3 and re-remake.


----------



## Freija (Dec 6, 2008)

... I barely got hit at all in RE4, in the RE5 demo I cleared unscathed.

RE2 you could get damaged a lot when you're out of ammo.

I once had to resort to finishing off a boss with the knife  that took like 20 tries. Though I suppose that depends which difficulty you're playing on.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 6, 2008)

Lol guess just opposite for us  

I had alot of fun playing though, can't wait to play the full game since I played re4 so much a new story, characters, setting and weapons and gameplay functions, march will be awesome no doubt. Also after seeing RE movie today and playing the game I'm all hyped on RE  Gonna read the books again probably.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 7, 2008)

These last replies from crazymtf makes me wanna throw up. Yes offense.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 7, 2008)

The RE games have always been a mixed boat for me.

It's they either have a good story and rather mediocre gameplay [from the ones I've played, all pre-4], or they have great gameplay and shit-tastic stories [4].

I can understand the design choices for the older games, given the hardware, but like most 3D games from that era, they have aged horrendously.

I can just look at the PS1/N64 era and see clear as day as to why I can play 2D games far more often than I can with games from that era.

2D games only seem to suffer based on hardware specs, and not controls becoming awkward over time, like a lot of 3D games.


----------



## Ziko (Dec 7, 2008)

Killua said:


> These last replies from crazymtf makes me wanna throw up. Yes offense.



Dude, this was just mean!

Anyway, I love the demo! RE4 is one of the greatest games I've played and it's the one game I've finished 4 or 5 times. I really like that they went with the same mechanics in RE5 and I believe this is one of the greatest games we'll get in 09. All of you who doesn't like it and says it's just like RE4 are just stupid. Why the hell fix the game mechanics when they aren't broken! They took a GREAT way to play a game and made it better, with multiplayer, better graphics and hopefully a better story line! If you don't like it then that's your opinion (Though I don't know how the hell you CAN'T like it) so shut up and let us who like the game discuss why we like it! If you have to complain, tell us WHY you don't like it! having 4  or 5 people saying "It's just like RE4" is just stupid!


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 7, 2008)

You want reasons? Well, I'm a die-hard Resident Evil fan. Resident Evil 4 wasn't an Resident Evil game to me, and neither does 5 by the looks of it.


----------



## Athrum (Dec 7, 2008)

Im also a die-hard fan and 4 was my favorite so far  the game plays well, has good graphics and an awesome story, so i don't see any harm in 5 being similar to 4, so far we only need to see if the story is good because the graphics and gameplay are very very good


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 7, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Im also a die-hard fan and 4 was my favorite so far  the game plays well, has good graphics and an awesome story, so i don't see any harm in 5 being similar to 4, so far we only need to see if the story is good because the graphics and gameplay are very very good



Wait, 4 had a story that was above the typical Capcom garbage?

I don't think so, that was the games largest flaw: the story.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 7, 2008)

It's a good game, but not a good RE game.

Leon all clichéd and "badass". Too much ammo, too much health supplies. A FUCKING MERCHANT AND ENEMIES DROPPING GOLD, AMMO AND SHIT?!

Survival Horror went down the toilet with those factors alone.


----------



## Freija (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm with Killua on this one.


----------



## Vault (Dec 7, 2008)

Killua said:


> You want reasons? Well, I'm a die-hard Resident Evil fan. Resident Evil 4 wasn't an Resident Evil game to me, and neither does 5 by the looks of it.



go cry elsewhere 

and do you like my sig


----------



## Freija (Dec 7, 2008)

Crying has nothing to do with it, playing RE5 is simply to get the continuation of the story.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 7, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Crying has nothing to do with it, playing RE5 is simply to get the continuation of the story.



You picked a wrong series to play for a story


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 7, 2008)

Portia said:


> go cry elsewhere
> 
> and do you like my sig



But who's on top of the table? 



Goofy Titan said:


> You picked a wrong series to play for a story



Mind you, Resident Evil up to Code: Veronica X has amazing stories, with conspiracies, plottwists and hardcore badasses like Birkin.


----------



## Freija (Dec 7, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> You picked a wrong series to play for a story



Really? The story goes back to pre WWII, and is very solid throughout the games up until RE4


----------



## Felix (Dec 7, 2008)

Dead Space looks a better play value to me than RE5 at the moment
It might be a Rip-Off, but it was a Rip-off that evolved the concept and made it better

RE5 stopped in time and evolved nothing in comparison to RE4. It's RE4 with a new paint coat

The shit
DAYLIGHT LEVELS
DAYLIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I hope it's only the first segment or else


----------



## Freija (Dec 7, 2008)

RE isn't really good any more since they've pretty much eliminated the T-virus.


----------



## Felix (Dec 7, 2008)

Las Plagas is nice to be honest


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 7, 2008)

Las Plagas is utter shit to be honest


----------



## Freija (Dec 7, 2008)

Las Plagas = Douchializing T-virus


----------



## Vault (Dec 7, 2008)

Killua said:


> But who's on top of the table?
> 
> 
> 
> Mind you, Resident Evil up to Code: Veronica X has amazing stories, with conspiracies, plottwists and hardcore badasses like Birkin.



we shall see at the end of the year  wont we 

but all you OG resident evil fans i can understand because re4 took away all the other survival horror elements because you never run out of ammo  its more action that survival horror ro be honest 

re2 was the shit scary wise


----------



## Felix (Dec 7, 2008)

Code Veronica was one of my favorite REs
Loved that game

Never got around to play X though


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 7, 2008)

X added the extra Chris vs. Wesker fight at the end. Holy shit it's awesome.

CVX is my favorite RE game, tied with 2. Birkin is fucking awesome. The story and everything else as well... perfection.

BEST sequel to a game EVER.


----------



## Vault (Dec 7, 2008)

William was win


----------



## Felix (Dec 7, 2008)

Killua said:


> X added the extra Chris vs. Wesker fight at the end. Holy shit it's awesome.
> 
> CVX is my favorite RE game, tied with 2. Birkin is fucking awesome. The story and everything else as well... perfection.
> 
> BEST sequel to a game EVER.



I also heard Claire and Wesker meet at the Veronica Mansion


----------



## The Wanderer (Dec 7, 2008)

Felix said:


> Dead Space looks a better play value to me than RE5 at the moment
> It might be a Rip-Off, but it was a Rip-off that evolved the concept and made it better


You shoulkd have mentioned the death scenes as well. If you think RE4 has the goriest deaths. Wait until you see this:

Warning: Boss Spoilers

Can you lend a Nig-GAH a pencil?

Chances of Capcom outdoing this are slim.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 7, 2008)

Felix said:


> I also heard Claire and Wesker meet at the Veronica Mansion



They met just outside the mansion where Claire first meets Alfred, yeah.


----------



## Freija (Dec 7, 2008)

Alfred the butler ?


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 7, 2008)

Alfred the crossdresser. Like literally 

Speaking of William Birkin, whatever happened to the member with the name?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 7, 2008)

Killua said:


> Alfred the crossdresser. Like literally
> 
> Speaking of William Birkin, whatever happened to the member with the name?



Burned alive for being too much of a nostalgic horse?


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 7, 2008)

What do you mean?


----------



## Akira (Dec 7, 2008)

Killua said:


> What do you mean?



I know he's banned, not sure why or for how long.


----------



## Freija (Dec 7, 2008)

Birkin is perma banned and Taxman has made a personal vendetta of it  


He'll probably never get unbanned.


----------



## Vault (Dec 7, 2008)

Killua said:


> Alfred the crossdresser. Like literally
> 
> Speaking of William Birkin, whatever happened to the member with the name?



birkin (member) was fucking awesome


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 7, 2008)

Killua said:


> These last replies from crazymtf makes me wanna throw up. Yes offense.



If i cared as much as you did about a game I'd probably say the same but i simply don't give a shit about a game that much 

No doubt RE 1-3 had the better story, still corny as fuck at times, but good. RE4 story was pretty bad except napoleon lookalike, he was funny as hell. Then again RE4 gameplay didn't suck like RE1-3, x, and so on *IMO of course, posting this so your fanboyness doesn't go to crazy * . In some situations i put gameplay above all else, which i did for RE4 and it's why i liked it so much.


----------



## Freija (Dec 7, 2008)

Portia said:


> birkin (member) was fucking awesome



He is still awesome, just add his MSN  the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) is still being a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 7, 2008)

Portia said:


> birkin (member) was fucking awesome



Well must've been awesome to bear that name 

G-virus is superior to all

@ crazymtf: G-virus is superior to everything. I'll keep it at that


----------



## Vault (Dec 7, 2008)

still being a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) 

haha so like him but chances are he doesnt remember me anymore  

we really spammed that DMC4 thread, you where there too werent you freija ?


----------



## Freija (Dec 7, 2008)

I have no idea, maybe.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 7, 2008)

Anyways, anyone know what the EU/US Collector's/Limited Editions carry?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 7, 2008)

^It's $90 so it better be worthwhile.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 7, 2008)

Well,  is worthwhile, but EU got fucked over with DMC4 CE and I doubt America will get something as good as this.


----------



## Vault (Dec 7, 2008)

didnt the DMC4 CE have ebony and ivory replicas ?

anyway the RE5 CE looks sweet


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 7, 2008)

@killua - Your buying the game despite hating it?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 7, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> @killua - Your buying the game despite hating it?



"I'LL SHOW THOSE FUCKING ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) AT CAPCOM THAT THIS SHIT SUCKS AND THEY SHOULD MAKE GAMES IN THE OLDER STYLE DESPITE THIS NEW BREED BEING MORE SUCCESSFUL FOR THEM THANKS TO MY SUPPORTING OF THEIR SHITTY PRODUCTS"

Like Sonic fans, really.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 7, 2008)

Ah, lol, i see. Strange indeed.


----------



## Athrum (Dec 7, 2008)

90$? At axelmusic costs 67$


----------



## Freija (Dec 8, 2008)

Any idea what will be in the CE/LE ?


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 8, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> @killua - Your buying the game despite hating it?



I don't know. I feel like having it just to have the collection, but fuck me I'm not going for a LE.


----------



## Freija (Dec 8, 2008)

Well, if not for game play you still got the story itself.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 8, 2008)

That's the maindrive, but you never know with Crapcom


----------



## Freija (Dec 8, 2008)

True... at least they delivered with DMC4


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 8, 2008)

Yeah DMC4 wasn't bad, but 1 and 3 were superior, by far. DMC's strongpoint has never been story though.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 8, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Well, if not for game play you still got the story itself.



A whole 60 bucks for a story despite hating the gameplay? We got youtube now, you can watch the story on there 

I mean it would be just weird, but i wouldn't buy a game despite the story if i hated the gameplay.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 8, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> A whole 60 bucks for a story despite hating the gameplay? We got youtube now, you can watch the story on there
> 
> I mean it would be just weird, but i wouldn't buy a game despite the story if i hated the gameplay.



That's like saying all new games > older games

Story >>>>>>> Gameplay >>>>>>> Graphics

in that order 

Canon.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 8, 2008)

Story is important no doubt. But if i had to play through a game i disliked because of gameplay i just read about the story. Like i did Resident evil 1-3. Works out better because some games are just annoying to play and would just downgrade the story for me since I'm having such a problem playing the game. 

And alot of older games have great gameplay, but unless you mean resident evil only, that would be a correct statement


----------



## Adonis (Dec 8, 2008)

Killua said:


> That's like saying all new games > older games
> 
> Story >>>>>>> Gameplay >>>>>>> Graphics
> 
> ...



WRONG WRONG WRONG WRONG!

Maybe I don't sympathize because I actually read books and shit but the story only serves as a pretense for the gameplay, not the other way around.

If you're playing video games, an interactive medium, mostly for the plot, you are retarded.


----------



## Vault (Dec 8, 2008)

in B4 flames


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 8, 2008)

I am not liking it

controlls feel stiff and I fucking hate that useless ai on the bitch


----------



## Freija (Dec 8, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> A whole 60 bucks for a story despite hating the gameplay? We got youtube now, you can watch the story on there
> 
> I mean it would be just weird, but i wouldn't buy a game despite the story if i hated the gameplay.


I have bought plenty of games just for story... Shit, Story > Game play anyway.


Killua said:


> That's like saying all new games > older games
> 
> Story >>>>>>> Gameplay >>>>>>> Graphics
> 
> ...



You got it rite!




Adonis said:


> WRONG WRONG WRONG WRONG!
> 
> Maybe I don't sympathize because I actually read books and shit but the story only serves as a pretense for the gameplay, not the other way around.
> 
> If you're playing video games, an interactive medium, mostly for the plot, you are retarded.



1. Way to emphasis yourself by calling someone else a retard because they don't agree with you, that kinda makes me believe you're a dumb ass yourself.

2. Many games have awesome stories but shitty game play, and I still buy them due to the awesome plot. Hell if it weren't for awesome plots I wouldn't have played games back on the PS1.. sure some fighters like Tekken and shit, but nothing like Resident Evil.

3. I read books... Hell I read lots of books and that doesn't stop me from liking a game with story that > game play by far... your point about reading books is so void I actually laughed.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 8, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Story is important no doubt. But if i had to play through a game i disliked because of gameplay i just read about the story. Like i did Resident evil 1-3. Works out better because some games are just annoying to play and would just downgrade the story for me since I'm having such a problem playing the game.
> 
> And alot of older games have great gameplay, but unless you mean resident evil only, that would be a correct statement



Reading the books is like not giving a shit. Also, you do know the books are FILLED with fillers right?


----------



## Grandia (Dec 8, 2008)

Make Sheva the main character for the next game Capcom, thanks


----------



## Vault (Dec 8, 2008)

^^

lol what


----------



## Freija (Dec 8, 2008)

Grandia said:


> Make Sheva the main character for the next game Capcom, thanks



Why ? She's the biggest filler ever.


----------



## Vault (Dec 8, 2008)

claire next game plz


----------



## Freija (Dec 8, 2008)

T-virus next game plz.


----------



## Vault (Dec 8, 2008)

and only T-virus , G is welcomed too  

not these co-op zombies


----------



## Freija (Dec 8, 2008)

Well the unknown Birkin virus that Wesker has in him is welcome , T-veronica virus, etc.


Just enough with the damn Las Plagas, it was too much in RE4 alone.


----------



## Vault (Dec 8, 2008)

only bosses 

once fodder has that  i have seen vids of Wesker trashing both Sheva and Chris senseless


----------



## Freija (Dec 8, 2008)

So did Crowgirl.


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Dec 8, 2008)

anyone have the demo yet? i've been playing it for a few mins now and its absolutely sick

graphics are so intense too


----------



## Freija (Dec 8, 2008)

I played it, it sucks ass, it's exactly like RE4 with HD


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 8, 2008)

the aiming is stiff as fuck and the animations suck as they are just the same ones from RE4


----------



## Freija (Dec 8, 2008)

THANK YOU!

Not to mention the whole "Stop in front of you before actually hitting you"


----------



## Vault (Dec 8, 2008)

i hate that 

they should just rush you no questions asked


----------



## Freija (Dec 8, 2008)

Exactly, the moment of "impact" they should just bite you!


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 8, 2008)

Killua said:


> Reading the books is like not giving a shit. Also, you do know the books are FILLED with fillers right?



How is it like not giving a shit? Cause i don't wanna deal with the garbage gameplay of 1-3 i don't give a shit about the story? Lol now that's fucking retarded 

And i know that, but doesn't mean the filler is bad. It's entertaining and that's what counts the most. 

I love the story as much as the next guy, but i would never play a game "JUST" for story. I play a game to have fun and if a story is well made then it's even better. But a game doesn't get a 10/10 from me because the story is good but the actual gameplay sucks. That's just dumb.


----------



## Freija (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't give a game 10/10 either if story >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> but game play sucks, I still play it though, and the story itself maybe 10/10.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 8, 2008)

Even the best stories in games need something more then just a story. I never played a game where the story was the "Only" good thing. 

And if your gonna say RE1-3 well i just dislike the gameplay. Back then I'm sure it was good or revolutionary. But i couldn't stand it. 

But if i disliked RE5 like you guys obviously do, I'd just watch the cut scenes on the internet since that's what your basically buying it for. To get the story right?


----------



## Freija (Dec 8, 2008)

MGS1


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 8, 2008)

even if it sucks I have to see the complete story since I have been a fan since day one


----------



## Freija (Dec 8, 2008)

Doubt this is the last step stone for the series.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 8, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> MGS1



I liked MGS1 gameplay, despite sucking at it 75% of the time 

But MGS2-MGS4 gameplay was fine and worked well. Wasn't just for the story, story just was the best thing about it. But if the game played like vampire rain the series could of kissed my ass


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 8, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> How is it like not giving a shit? Cause i don't wanna deal with the garbage gameplay of 1-3 i don't give a shit about the story? Lol now that's fucking retarded
> 
> And i know that, but doesn't mean the filler is bad. It's entertaining and that's what counts the most.
> 
> I love the story as much as the next guy, but i would never play a game "JUST" for story. I play a game to have fun and if a story is well made then it's even better. But a game doesn't get a 10/10 from me because the story is good but the actual gameplay sucks. That's just dumb.



Garbage gameplay > RE4 in every aspect


----------



## Freija (Dec 8, 2008)

I think I'm going to replay RE4.


----------



## Vault (Dec 8, 2008)

nah killua 

RE4 was a great game 

maybe not as a resident evil but nonetheless a great game


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 8, 2008)

Portia said:


> nah killua
> 
> RE4 was a great game
> 
> maybe not as a resident evil but nonetheless a great game



Anything RE4 related just ignore him. He hates it with a passion, it's funny


----------



## Freija (Dec 8, 2008)

We know, sadly enough.


----------



## Ziko (Dec 8, 2008)

I gotta agree with crazymtf on this one, personally I HATE the gameplay of the older RE games, and I praise Capcom for what they did with RE4. The wierd controlls totally ruined the old games and didn't make them as scary! In my opinion.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 8, 2008)

^ Wait. So RE4 is scarier than RE3?


----------



## Freija (Dec 8, 2008)

The dude is high Killua.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 8, 2008)

Well he's from Norway. We're always high


----------



## Freija (Dec 8, 2008)

Well, in a sense.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 8, 2008)

No resident evil is scary...i mean did someone honestly find them scary?


----------



## Freija (Dec 8, 2008)

I was scared shitless playing RE2 when I was like 8.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 8, 2008)

Lol i see. Well i dunno, grew up with horror movies so not really scared of those games. Actually RE always reminded me of the opposite of scary being more of action horror then survival horror.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 8, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> No resident evil is scary...i mean did someone honestly find them scary?



When Nemesis fucking pops out of every fucking corner... and adds tension to the game, yeah that's scary. I was around 10 though.

Dead Space seriously doesn't scare me at all. No current "Survival Horror" does. Why? I played RE when I was younger.


----------



## Akira (Dec 8, 2008)

REmake was the only Resident evil that came anywhere near to being scary, and all it did was provide a few jump-out scares at best. All the others had either bad controls and epicly bad voice acting or had far too much fighting going on like RE4.


----------



## Freija (Dec 8, 2008)

Killua said:


> When Nemesis fucking pops out of every fucking corner... and adds tension to the game, yeah that's scary. I was around 10 though.
> 
> Dead Space seriously doesn't scare me at all. No current "Survival Horror" does. Why? I played RE when I was younger.



Word up !     !


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 8, 2008)

Killua said:


> When Nemesis fucking pops out of every fucking corner... and adds tension to the game, yeah that's scary. I was around 10 though.
> 
> Dead Space seriously doesn't scare me at all. No current "Survival Horror" does. Why? I played RE when I was younger.



lol well i dunno none seem scary at any age, even playing re1 at 10 or whatever. 

I don't believe dead space was scary either, contained good tension moments, mostly because of the great sound.


----------



## Freija (Dec 8, 2008)

Being 8 playing the RE games was crazily scary.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 8, 2008)

I still prefer the old RE games

I guess its because I grew up with them


----------



## Vault (Dec 8, 2008)

nemesis was a bastard 

i remember RE3  i shat bricks while playing


----------



## chrisp (Dec 8, 2008)

Yeah, I guess Vegitto has a point. 

My first RE-game was RE4, and when I completed it, I bought the first game(for GC). But the gameplay is so different, and I never bothered to get used to it. 

Didn't like the camera.

BUT! I can't wait for RE5! It was the reason why I bought the PS3!


----------



## Freija (Dec 8, 2008)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I still prefer the old RE games
> 
> I guess its because I grew up with them



Vegitto knows how to do it.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 8, 2008)

I wonder

is resident evil degeneration cannon?


----------



## Vault (Dec 8, 2008)

it is 

i watched it today, was alright.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 8, 2008)

Degeneration was decent enough, but they are making Leon seem pretty Uber.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Dec 8, 2008)

Did Leon even smile in that movie? he was like the bad-ass, no emotion action god.


----------



## Vault (Dec 8, 2008)

he never even raised his arms, only when shooting


----------



## Freija (Dec 8, 2008)

Leon has stopped developing as a character and got stuck on "melodramatic bad ass," he's still awesome though.


----------



## Vault (Dec 8, 2008)

awesome he still is


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Dec 8, 2008)

Leon vs. Chris, CALL IT!


----------



## Freija (Dec 8, 2008)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I wonder
> 
> is resident evil degeneration cannon?



It's canon all right, too bad they could've made it better, but was totally worth watching.


Leon vs. Chris is a stalemate, much like MacGuyver vs. Chuck Norris.


----------



## Vault (Dec 8, 2008)

Leon wins this


----------



## Freija (Dec 8, 2008)

I didn't say it 


*in b4 Killua*


----------



## Vault (Dec 8, 2008)

Chris has a chance only against RE2 Leon 

that idiot he can come argue all he wants


----------



## Freija (Dec 8, 2008)

*runs away before he comes, too lazy to argue*


----------



## Vault (Dec 8, 2008)

no but seriously Chris aint winning this.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Dec 8, 2008)

Leon via suplex


----------



## Bender (Dec 8, 2008)

Leon vs. Chris is a CURBSTOMP courtesy of Leon.


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Dec 8, 2008)

wait...since when was re4 in HD a bad thing??

pre-re4: resident evil was known to have some of the shittiest most clunky mechanics yet it was phenomenally fun and awesome series

re4 and beyond: new mechanics AWESOME game

 and you guys are actually telling me an upgraded re4 engine is shite?

gtfo


----------



## Splintered (Dec 8, 2008)

*EDIT: No one's calling anyone retarded because that's technically flaming.  If someone where, hypothetically, calling someone a retard then I would then, hypothetically, tell that person to back off or receive a nice ban.

But everyone is nice here so that's okay.*


IronFist Alchemist said:


> Leon vs. Chris, CALL IT!



Not enough information, but if I were to place a bet: Chris.

Did you get a look at the bastard's arms?  It's like he's smuggling whole babies in his biceps.

Leon's sudden surge of badassness came from RE4, with Degeneration now as more proof.  But it wasn't until RE4 were all of a sudden people were doing amgamazing feats.  Since RE5 is going the same route as RE4, it'll show that Chris can do the same things as well.

Also, Wesker is his rival, he will need to compete with him somehow.  There's no way he can afford to be weak.


----------



## Adonis (Dec 8, 2008)

Splintered said:


> *EDIT: No one's calling anyone retarded because that's technically flaming.*





Adonis said:


> I'm not calling you a retard for disagreeing with me; *I'm calling you a retard* for believing story takes precedence over GAMEplay in a GAME.



 .....................


----------



## Vault (Dec 8, 2008)

splints only the fact that wesker from the videos is whopping Chris' ass big time


----------



## Splintered (Dec 8, 2008)

Adonis said:


> .....................





> If someone where, hypothetically, calling someone a retard then I would then, hypothetically, tell that person to back off or receive a nice *ban.*





T__T

-
Change of topic:

How badass is the new   (Or not new I just didn't notice it).  The whole scribbling on the wall is extremely creepy- and the fact that it might be Chris doing it makes it even better.  The idea of Chris slowly going insane is kind of awesome.

Especially the part on the wall that says "Sheva knew."

Live action Chris isn't as hardcore as gameplay Chris, but the trailer was extremely well done.



> What you need to do is move the candle to the lower left-hand corner of the screen. You should see a 1. Click it, and a piece of paper pops up. "Refinery" is the password, so type it in, and enjoy the video. If you are a fan of the Resident Evil series and are looking forward to RE5, I highly suggest you watch it.


----------



## Vault (Dec 8, 2008)

what is in KIJUJU 

thats creepy  and the music as well

i picked up 

seasshell is evil 
sheva knew 
A liar
progenitor virus 
los pragas 
where is OZWELL


----------



## Splintered (Dec 8, 2008)

Kijuju is the setting for RE5.  The interesting part of the site/wall, though, is other stuff written on it.  So far I found "Sheva knew" "Wesker is a liar" "Progenitor Virus" and "Where is Ozwell."



> splints only the fact that wesker from the videos is whopping Chris' ass big time


Which is why I went for the safe, "Not enough information" route. :3


----------



## Vault (Dec 8, 2008)

other than those i also found 

seashell is evil ?
racoon city wasnt the end 
flashpacks wont stop them


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 9, 2008)

This is one of the words/ phrases on the "Kijuju" wall.

Uroboros

It is also on the big yellow tank in the trailer in which Wesker says,
"we last met, at the Spencer Estate, was'nt it?"

Go watch the trailer it is right before you hear Wesker chuckling to himself.

Uroboros on wikipedia


----------



## Freija (Dec 9, 2008)

Adonis said:


> I'm not calling you a retard for disagreeing with me; I'm calling you a retard for believing story takes precedence over GAMEplay in a GAME.


The fact that we disagree about this is very clear. When I play a game (not a fun family game like Mario that is) I want a good plot. I can't stand things with horrible plots to be honest.

Calling me a retard won't accomplish anything other than making you look like a douche


> No, you're wrong. There are very few games with stories that are so good that gameplay can take a backseat. For every Planetscape: Torment, there are a million Metal Gear Solids or Resident Evils whose plots are laughable. Try going to a movie buff convinced FFVII is anything more than a Bishounen clusterfuck of anime cliches and see if you don't get laughed out of the room...deservedly. It's like this with 99% of games.


Metal Gear Solid's plot and Resident Evil's plot, while very simple are good ones, and we can disagree on this point too. I like them, and I understand them fully. Sure they have plot holes and mistakes, but the creators are only human, there are bound to be some.


> You're essentially saying video game makers can completely fail out their job but still get a pass because the story may or may not be decent. WHY DIDN'T THEY JUST MAKE A MOVIE!?



I'm saying that I personally like plot over game play, there are probably more like me... which is why they didn't make a movie.


> There's a difference between enjoying a story and it being great. Most game stories are enjoyable as a pretense for the gameplay but not great in and of themselves. If you're willing to spend 50 bucks on a D-grade movie plot with a shit game attached because you think the story is "l337", you are retarded.



There you go with calling me a retard again. My god you're like the worst person to discuss with ever.


So you're pretty much saying, as long as the game play is good you can give a shit about the rest? And anyone who doesn't agree with you is a retard? Wow.... talk about being a douche, well I'll sit back and be a retard then =)





@ Kijuju people - I found "They're in Kijuju" "Wesker is a liar" "Sheva knew"

"Flashbacks" "Can't stop them" (these two might be related... how weirdly that sounds though)  "Racoon City wasn't the end" "Where is Ozwell"  "Seashell is evil"  "Majini" "Las Plagas"


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 9, 2008)

Las Plagas can fuck itself.

It's funny how Capcom crumbled, pussied out and felt necessary to include Las Plagas in the plot due to the action jockies.

Ozwell is my man. Seriously, OZWELL IS THE MAN

Only Leon that has a chance against Chris is RE2 Leon, aka the best Leon.


----------



## DELAHK (Dec 9, 2008)

Killua said:


> Las Plagas can fuck itself.
> 
> It's funny how Capcom crumbled, pussied out and felt necessary to include Las Plagas in the plot due to the action jockies.
> 
> ...



Who the hell is Ozwell?


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 9, 2008)

Spencer? Duh?


----------



## Vault (Dec 9, 2008)

Killua said:


> Ozwell is my man. Seriously, OZWELL IS THE MAN



im cool with you here 



> Only Leon that has a chance against Chris is RE2 Leon, aka the best Leon.



now you are just wanking


----------



## DELAHK (Dec 9, 2008)

Killua said:


> Spencer? Duh?



Spencer? Never heard his first name... that´s why I asked you.
Maybe I´m arriving late but... could it be the man in the wheelchair in RE5 videos? the old man?


----------



## Splintered (Dec 9, 2008)

> Spencer? Never heard his first name... that´s why I asked you.
> Maybe I´m arriving late but... could it be the man in the wheelchair in RE5 videos? the old man?


The guy that founded Umbrella corp.  People think it's the man in the wheelchair.  Has Spencer actually ever been seen?

I'm meh with Las Plagas.  I mean, every game it's a T-outbreak+new virus so it's not that far off.  It's just the direction that they took the las plagas.  It made the infectees look less like monsters and zombies, and more just crazed villagers.  There's something creepy about a undead human trying to chew your face, but not angry people with axes.  They could potentially modify the Las Plagas into something more interesting.


----------



## DELAHK (Dec 9, 2008)

^If they are gonna make a translation from Umbrella to Tricell, he should appear en RE5 so when I saw that man at Wesker´s side I thought it´d be him.


----------



## Allen Walker (Dec 9, 2008)

Splintered said:


> The guy that founded Umbrella corp.  People think it's the man in the wheelchair.  Has Spencer actually ever been seen?
> 
> I'm meh with Las Plagas.  I mean, every game it's a T-outbreak+new virus so it's not that far off.  It's just the direction that they took the las plagas.  It made the infectees look less like monsters and zombies, and more just crazed villagers.  There's something creepy about a undead human trying to chew your face, but not angry people with axes.  They could potentially modify the Las Plagas into something more interesting.



I agree with you 100%. When i would play RE 1-3 i would literally be terrified. Just something about moaning zombies popping out of no where that scared the shit out of me. That combined with bad camera angles and you had a recipe for Paranoia. But when i played RE4 it was so meh. Nothing really scared me at all. Angry village people just don't do it for me. I felt in control the whole time. Now it just may be me. But when i play a survival horror game i wanna feel paranoid that my virtual life is always at risk.


----------



## Athrum (Dec 9, 2008)

I don't find zombies all that scary, add that to the fact that they're slow and the terror simply turns into boredom. Insanity caused by a virus or parasite is better, cause they turn into this zombie-like state without loosing the cunning and agility.


----------



## Adonis (Dec 9, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> The fact that we disagree about this is very clear. When I play a game (not a fun family game like Mario that is) I want a good plot. I can't stand things with horrible plots to be honest.



Wanting a not horrible plot is fine (video game plots are hardly ever more than decent fyi); thinking that takes precedence over gameplay is ridiculous. If all you want is a decent plot, watch a movie or read a book. Attempting to find one with a game arbitrarily attached is stupid.



> Calling me a retard won't accomplish anything other than making you look like a douche



I just like calling people retarded.



> Metal Gear Solid's plot and Resident Evil's plot, while very simple are good ones, and we can disagree on this point too.



MGS's plot, as a series, is anything but simple (convoluted, redundant mess with simplistic ideas, yes.) If we were just talking about MGS 1, I'd agree but 2-4 screwed the pooch.

Point is this: neither is good enough to take precedence over gameplay. You assert RE has shit gameplay but try to justify preferring the old with the story when you admit it's simple. Ergo, RE is a shit game.



> I like them,



Liking something and it being good are not the same. They overlap but that's it.



> and I understand them fully.



Congrats, you have a fourth grade education.



> Sure they have plot holes and mistakes, but the creators are only human, there are bound to be some.



No, video game companies need to hire actually writers before they attempt story-based games at the expense of gameplay.





> I'm saying that I personally like plot over game play, there are probably more like me... which is why they didn't make a movie.[/qupte]
> 
> Makes no sense. You play a game but don't care about gameplay, the one thing that differentiates it as a medium. As I said, why not watch a movie? The last thing I need is video game makers fancying themselves movie directors and forgetting to do their job: making video games.
> 
> ...


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 9, 2008)

DELAHK said:


> Spencer? Never heard his first name... that´s why I asked you.


Ozwell E. Spencer


----------



## Freija (Dec 9, 2008)

Adonis said:


> Wanting a not horrible plot is fine (video game plots are hardly ever more than decent fyi); thinking that takes precedence over gameplay is ridiculous. If all you want is a decent plot, watch a movie or read a book. Attempting to find one with a game arbitrarily attached is stupid.


Not really, it comes down to personal likings. I like plot over game play, you like game play over plot.


> I just like calling people retarded.


I have another word I like calling people like you, but hey, anything I do even slightly against the rules causes a permban on me, so I'll refrain from using that.


> MGS's plot, as a series, is anything but simple (convoluted, redundant mess with simplistic ideas, yes.) If we were just talking about MGS 1, I'd agree but 2-4 screwed the pooch.


Really? I find Wheel of Time to have a mixed plot. MGS is pretty simplistic if you think about it. 2-4 really just followed it up.





> Point is this: neither is good enough to take precedence over gameplay. You assert RE has shit gameplay but try to justify preferring the old with the story when you admit it's simple. Ergo, RE is a shit game.


simple =/= shit you're pretty much spinning things so it fits into your so called "arguments"



> Liking something and it being good are not the same. They overlap but that's it.


I like them = I think they are good.



> Congrats, you have a fourth grade education.


Congratulations, you're a douche =)



> No, video game companies need to hire actually writers before they attempt story-based games at the expense of gameplay.


Speaking of fourth grade educations... "need to hire *actually* writers" great going.


> Makes no sense. You play a game but don't care about gameplay, the one thing that differentiates it as a medium. As I said, why not watch a movie? The last thing I need is video game makers fancying themselves movie directors and forgetting to do their job: making video games.


Well, obviously lack of game play makes it more of a drag, but just playing even if I don't particularly fancy the game play but really fucking love the plot makes it worth it.



> I think I've shown much restraint


Restraint is what I'm doing right now ^.^ 

Having a record of being the most banned member on NF... mostly for flaming, I'm keeping it all inside of me =)



> No. In respect to video games, I place story in the same vain as production values.
> 
> Gameplay comes first and foremost because I have other mediums for superior stories. If you nail that, you get cut slack. But if a video game wants to not do its job and make a half-assed game, it had best hire actual writers and take me on an unforgettable journey to Imagination Valley. But typically, 9 times out of 10, what you get is hackneyed writing with 30 minute cutscenes that does little but chop up gameplay.


That's your opinion really, obviously I read a good book for superb plot, but just playing a plot yourself gives it what it needs. gives sort of an angle to "live into" the story more.


> It'd be different if video games actually took advantage of being an INTERACTIVE medium for its storytelling but they don't.


They sort of are....



> Hey, if it makes you happy.
> 
> But seriously, you're not retarded for generally disagreeing with me; but playing a video game for plot is pretty goddamn retarded.



Last time I checked, that's being called a retard for disagreeing with you.


----------



## Vault (Dec 9, 2008)

i was well convinced this thread will catch fire 

oh well


----------



## Splintered (Dec 9, 2008)

*Please refrain from flamebaiting or replying to flamebaits.  Listening to warnings prevent bans.*


Athrum said:


> I don't find zombies all that scary, add that to the fact that they're slow and the terror simply turns into boredom. Insanity caused by a virus or parasite is better, cause they turn into this zombie-like state without loosing the cunning and agility.



I actually didn't find RE all that scary when I first saw the game (that being RE2 and I was eleven years old.  Silent Hill was the only game that really scared me back then.), but there was still that horror feel that perpetuated the game.  The slow moving zombies were tense because of the fixed camera angles, narrow hallways, limited ammo.

I'm not an RE4 hater, I'd rather defend it than not.  But you can't expect some backlash if you switch an entire genre from survival horror to survival action.

Las Plagas just wasn't creepy, but I wouldn't necessarily say that they can't be.  Rage induced "zombies" and mass shooting can work well if done correctly.


----------



## Freija (Dec 9, 2008)

Splintered said:


> Please refrain from flamebaiting or replying to flamebaits.  Listening to warnings prevent bans.


playing ball as well as I can 


> I actually didn't find RE all that scary when I first saw the game (that being RE2 and I was eleven years old.


Duh, you were quite a lot older than me  *evil grin*





> Silent Hill was the only game that really scared me back then.), but there was still that horror feel that perpetuated the game.  The slow moving zombies were tense because of the fixed camera angles, narrow hallways, limited ammo.


Survival horror stuff  I have to say the hallways where zombies grabbed you from the windows was creepy.





> I'm not an RE4 hater, I'd rather defend it than not.  But you can't expect some backlash if you switch an entire genre from survival horror to survival action.


I still stand by it being an awesome game, just not awesome RE game.





> Las Plagas just wasn't creepy, but I wouldn't necessarily say that they can't be.  Rage induced "zombies" and mass shooting


Meh, I find it annoying with those plants coming out of their heads and stuff.


----------



## Vault (Dec 9, 2008)

For people wanting T-virus but hate the fact that the zombie in re4/5 are slow in attacking. isnt it the same thing really, i mean the zombies are fucking slow, unless everyone including fodder get G-virus


----------



## Freija (Dec 9, 2008)

Zombies move slow, yes, but they attack the moment they're upon you, unlike the Las Plagas. They run to you... THEN THEY FUCKING LOOK AT YOU FOR A YEAR!


----------



## Vault (Dec 9, 2008)

they even bump into one another  

maybe im saying this because if zombies where in RE4 they will never get close to me since i will never run out of ammo


----------



## Freija (Dec 9, 2008)

Yeah, but the whole idea of survival horror = low on ammo so you have to make every shot count.... and like use it only when you HAVE to.


----------



## Vault (Dec 9, 2008)

its not happening anymore by the looks of it 

dead space came close, it had its moments 

it seems all horror games are turning action oriented kinda like the new silent hill.


----------



## Freija (Dec 9, 2008)

Shit hill you mean


----------



## Vault (Dec 9, 2008)

that game  what where they trying to do 

not the same anymore


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 9, 2008)

Silent Hill Homecoming >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Resident Evil 5

even shitty compared to 1-3, it stomps RE5.

And G-virus was fodder? It's the single most badass virus in the entire series, made by an underrated, awesome character.

RE2 is generally seen as the best RE game for a reason you know


----------



## Freija (Dec 9, 2008)

Besides the fact that it had the creepiest setting ?


----------



## Vault (Dec 9, 2008)

Killua said:


> Silent Hill Homecoming >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Resident Evil 5
> 
> even shitty compared to 1-3, it stomps RE5.
> 
> ...





> unless everyone including fodder get G-virus



learn to read scouser 

and no homecoming was fucking shit  dont give me that


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 9, 2008)

Homecoming > RE5

Canon fact.

And I misread you, you who barely beat Cluj


----------



## MS81 (Dec 9, 2008)

Killua said:


> Homecoming > RE5
> 
> Canon fact.
> 
> And I misread you, you who barely beat Cluj



Killua ur not serious are u?!?!?!?


----------



## Freija (Dec 9, 2008)

He is sadly... serious.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 9, 2008)

There's no way RE5, who doesn't have a SINGLE gameplay element left from the previous titles other than herbs beat something that is more Survival Horror than RE5 could ever hope to be.


----------



## Memos (Dec 9, 2008)

The idea of zombies and infected in general has evolved, in fact i think it is better and more realistic this way. as realistic as it can get i suppose

The idea of the slow moving zombie was taken from Romero's films and weren't changed for a long time, it was a formula that worked but at the same time had it's limitations.

It has gone out of favour because it has been repeated for the last 20 years in cinema and the last 10 years in games, it has become stale because it has been used in the same way, the first 3 RE games had pretty much zero gameplay innovations. RE got old by the third game and led to me personally leaving the series behind.

After a few years it was once again cinema which provided the catalyst for the new wave of survival horror games, the film 28 Days Later included very quick moving infected and this was embraced as the new norm and it made sense when you look at the facts of infection in most game or movies.

Most infections lead to a loss of conscious thought on the part of the infected and it only leaves the infected with the survival instinct, it would make no sense for a human with only food on the mind with no care as to what it is or where it came from as long as it is edible to walk really slowly, as long as they are physically able, they will run at their limit.

But depending on the scenario, if the infected were to have been dead for a long time it is understandable for them to move slowly because it is possible that rotting of muscle may have taken place and so on.

That was an attempt to explain the difference between how some zombies move and why they may do so depending on certain conditions.

Anyway, in regards to RE4 and the survival horror aspect of it, it was indeed more of an action oriented game due to the new controls, but the complaint of it being too easy is due to the abundance of ammo that was provided and not the actual gameplay changes.

The fact that enemies moved quicker made the survival aspect of the game more important. The problem with RE4 was that it wasn't scary due to the lack of atmosphere created by zombies.

At least RE5 will do something correct by limiting the players movements while aiming.

Also Homecoming was basically the RE4 of the Silent Hill series, it changed the gameplay in order to accomidate a new audience and by doing this it betrayed what Silent Hill was originally about, this may have been due to the difference in developers.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 9, 2008)

I can't really agree with the above post.

Zombies is not what made Resident Evil. The fact that you were alone, outnumbered, low on ammo/health and on the run instead of going in hardcore and "badass", with infinite ammo and health hunting down every last enemy is what made RE.

The fact that Marcus made T with Progenitor + Leech DNA peaked my interest, other than some fossil suddenly dug up. It's actual biology, and THAT is real.

The betrayals and conspiracies that had NOTHING to do with the characters you were playing as made it all the more interesting than just: "Hey dude, save this girl. Kill the bad guys, HUNT THEM DOWN. Oh, and the antagonist wants to take over the world apparently." Like that has NEVER happened before.


----------



## Vault (Dec 9, 2008)

scouser you actually wrote all of that post without any form of flame whatsoever 

im so proud


----------



## Memos (Dec 9, 2008)

Killua said:


> I can't really agree with the above post.
> 
> Zombies is not what made Resident Evil. The fact that you were alone, outnumbered, low on ammo/health and on the run instead of going in hardcore and "badass", with infinite ammo and health hunting down every last enemy is what made RE.


 
You had other members of your squad in RE1 and 2, you were never really alone in any of the RE games, its just that you played alone for the most part.

You were just as outnumbered in RE4 as you were in the earlier games, the fact that the villagers weren't dead made a difference in atmosphere, replace human enemies in any game with zombies and it makes a difference to atmosphere and helps to make it scarier.

On the other hand play a game with normal human enemies but have low health and low ammo and even though it does provide a tense survival atmosphere, it doesn't make the game a survival horror, RE and especially Silent Hill mixed these two elements very well and that is what made them great survival horror games, take the zombies out and you have a wholly different type of game.

The issue with the ammo is valid but is a problem of differing severity to different people and wasn't something that couldn't be helped somewhat by playing in a higher difficulty.

Just to make it clear, i agree that RE4 lacked the brilliant atmosphere of the first 2 games.

edit: if you were to have zombies but an abundance in ammo, you have Dead Rising and that wasn't scary at all, survival horror is about how well you mix certain elements, all of which are as necessary as each other.


----------



## Freija (Dec 9, 2008)

You're not nearly as outnumbered, you have pretty much unlimited ammo, the atmosphere sucks, RE1  you had a few members of the squad, RE2 you were fucking alone.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 9, 2008)

Sure you had other members. You had Barry/Rebecca in RE1/REmake, Leon/Claire/randoms in RE2, but what I meant with being alone is that in those games, they were clearly scared, where as in RE4, you got these corny one-liners that really has no place in a Survival Horror game. That alone killed the feeling of being alone. Not to mention Hunnigan.

Yes, you were outnumbered, but not the point where your gun went 'click' and you realize you have zero ammo left and HAS to run.

You are right about the human/zombies part, although humans in settings like that would need some explaining. Remember, the story contributes to the Survival Horror aspect.

Need I mention the backtracking and puzzle solving in the other games were excellent in their own right? It's a nice change of pace and it mixed them perfectly imo.

Edit: Jesus, sorry for my currently bad English. Getting tired D:


----------



## Memos (Dec 9, 2008)

Killua said:


> Sure you had other members. You had Barry/Rebecca in RE1/REmake, Leon/Claire/randoms in RE2, *but what I meant with being alone is that in those games, they were clearly scared, where as in RE4, you got these corny one-liners that really has no place in a Survival Horror game. That alone killed the feeling of being alone. Not to mention Hunnigan.*


Oh i see, i thought you were referring to numbers

Yeah i agree that the danger in the earlier games seemed more imminent whereas in RE4, it was just part of Leon's day to go through a village full of infected and come out of the other side, it seemed like he knew he would survive and this casts away the immersion and take the player out of the game and the experience.

It doesnt help that he has been through something like this before and isn't the rookie he once was, its the difference between playing as an average person with not much skill and playing as a soldier who obviously knows how to fight.....which incidentally is what SH:Homecoming did wrong.


> Yes, you were outnumbered, but not the point where your gun went 'click' and you realize you have zero ammo left and HAS to run.


I agree....god i miss those games


> You are right about the human/zombies part, although humans in settings like that would need some explaining. Remember, the story contributes to the Survival Horror aspect.
> 
> Need I mention the backtracking and puzzle solving in the other games were excellent in their own right? It's a nice change of pace and it mixed them perfectly imo.
> 
> Edit: Jesus, sorry for my currently bad English. Getting tired D:


The puzzles were basically the best part of the earlier RE's.....god i miss those games

your English is fine.

edit: i agree with Amamiya, the atmosphere is lacking compared to the earlier RE and SH games.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 9, 2008)

And this is where we shake hands and agree 

Also, the music in the older games. Masterpieces really. In RE4, when you were spotted music started playing and you were like: "Ah, they're coming".

I saw a part of RE5 which did the same.


----------



## Memos (Dec 9, 2008)

Killua said:


> And this is where we shake hands and agree


No problem


> Also, the music in the older games. Masterpieces really. In RE4, when you were spotted music started playing and you were like: "Ah, they're coming".
> 
> I saw a part of RE5 which did the same.


The audio in RE1 and 2 was brilliant, even with the low quality, it was timed brilliantly, remember when you first met the snake boss in RE1 or when that Licker jumped in front of you in RE2

Maybe its because i've become accustomed to it, but the audio in RE4 wasn't memorable at all and it didn't have those moments that RE1 and 2 had, such as the underground sections from 1 or the laboratory sections from 2, which induced a feeling of claustrophobia. You are never as alone and trapped as you are when you're underground.


----------



## Athrum (Dec 9, 2008)

Didn't Jun Takeuchi say that he was thinking of making a RE2 remake?


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 9, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Didn't Jun Takeuchi say that he was thinking of making a RE2 remake?


That would be pointless.


----------



## Memos (Dec 9, 2008)

ExoSkel said:


> That would be pointless.


 If it were a good remake and wasn't modified to be like RE4 and 5, i would buy it, RE1 was remade and remaking this classic with updated graphics, audio and so on would be great, it would introduce it to a whole new audience.


----------



## Vault (Dec 9, 2008)

no i disagree memos 

leave a classic alone 

capcom should know that they aint hollywood who temper with stuff


----------



## Memos (Dec 9, 2008)

Portia said:


> no i disagree memos
> 
> leave a classic alone
> 
> capcom should know that they aint hollywood who temper with stuff


 The videogame industry has had more remakes and ports than anything else, Hollywood has nothing on game companies, remember Metal Gear Solid for Gamecube?

How many people do you think who grew up during the latter days of the PS2 and XBox and especially the 360 and PS3 are put off by the graphics of the PS1 generation and would be reluctant to try it out?

(the answer is a lot).....(probably)

Fans want remakes of quite a few PS1-era games, FF7 being the main one, the only issue would be whether or not Capcom remake it well.

Oh yeah, Bionic Commando


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 9, 2008)

I want them to remake RE3 instead of 2. 

Jill > Claire


----------



## Athrum (Dec 10, 2008)

Jill is dead and Claire isn't


----------



## Vault (Dec 10, 2008)

thats why he said *REMAKE *


----------



## Samurai Ryuuma (Dec 10, 2008)

Wait a minute is the demo out


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 10, 2008)

Xbox 360 Japan yes.


----------



## Freija (Dec 10, 2008)

You didn't use the real name.


----------



## Athrum (Dec 10, 2008)

Just saw Degeneration, it was better than i expected actually, the only thing that pisses me off is Tricell lol. I hoped the RE story had developed beyond the scope of Umbrella


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 10, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Jill is dead and Claire isn't


You fool, it's not confirmed.


----------



## Freija (Dec 10, 2008)

We've seen a grave. That much is confirmed.


----------



## Vault (Dec 10, 2008)

this argument still rages on


----------



## Vault (Dec 10, 2008)

stop feeding the troll 

lets talk about other stuff 

so who here is getting the CE ?


----------



## Memos (Dec 10, 2008)

Portia said:


> stop feeding the troll
> 
> lets talk about other stuff
> 
> so who here is getting the CE ?


 What is the CE offering?


----------



## Vault (Dec 10, 2008)

go a few pages back 

its almost as good as the DMC4 CE


----------



## Allen Walker (Dec 10, 2008)

Japanese CE looks great, i would definitely get that if it came out here in the states. But if its just a fancy metal case i will probably pass on it.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 10, 2008)

Not getting the CE for a game I personally feel has pissed all over Resident Evil. Going for standard edition.


----------



## Athrum (Dec 10, 2008)

Can't find info on PAL/American CE


----------



## Freija (Dec 11, 2008)

Killua said:


> Not getting the CE for a game I personally feel has pissed all over Resident Evil. Going for standard edition.



I'm getting it to be on the safe side... if the game turns out awesome... well I wouldn't want to have missed CE.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 11, 2008)

Capcom has catered to the action jockies, so no matter what, I will look upon this game as not awesome. MGS4's LE on the other hand, a totally different matter.


----------



## Freija (Dec 11, 2008)

I didn't get LE


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 11, 2008)

That was actually worth it.


----------



## Freija (Dec 11, 2008)

What'd you get ?


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 11, 2008)

Game
Solid Snake figure
Blu-ray making of disc. Lots of interesting stuff there
Soundtrack


----------



## Allen Walker (Dec 11, 2008)

Killua said:


> Game
> Solid Snake figure
> Blu-ray making of disc. Lots of interesting stuff there
> Soundtrack



Damn thats cool you got a figure. All i got was Game,Artbook,Blu-ray making of the game and a fancy box that was not even metal.


----------



## Memos (Dec 11, 2008)

For me, the most important part of a CE is the soundtrack.

Has anyone seen the CE for Street Fighter 4? may be the best CE i've seen.


----------



## Allen Walker (Dec 11, 2008)

Wow just finished checking it. Hands down best CE i have seen so far. Best part is probably the Blue ray(for ps3) SF4 movie that comes with it. To bad they don't give a cammy figure with it .


----------



## Memos (Dec 11, 2008)

Tenkkai said:


> Wow just finished checking it. Hands down best CE i have seen so far. Best part is probably the Blue ray(for ps3) SF4 movie that comes with it. To bad they don't give a cammy figure with it .


 In Europe they give both figures, probably makes up for the price adjustment.


----------



## Vault (Dec 11, 2008)

the DMC4 CE was fucking badass.

who doesnt want replica ebony and ivory


----------



## Memos (Dec 11, 2008)

Portia said:


> the DMC4 CE was fucking badass.
> 
> who doesnt want replica ebony and ivory


 Dude, everyone in my ghetto neighbourhood has real versions


----------



## Vault (Dec 11, 2008)

i have a deagle in my room 

gg n00b


----------



## Memos (Dec 11, 2008)

Portia said:


> i have a deagle in my room
> 
> gg n00b


Stop calling me a n00b all around the forums


----------



## Vault (Dec 11, 2008)

why is that n00b 


you seem pissed today ?

anyway are you getting teh CE


----------



## Memos (Dec 11, 2008)

Portia said:


> why is that n00b
> 
> 
> you seem pissed today ?
> ...


 Nah i ain't pissed, i'm just playing.

I havent seen what the CE has, "a few pages back" wasn't a clear enough instruction and i didn't care to trudge through potentially dozens of posts to see what the CE had.

I always plan on buying CE's but when it comes to the actual release of the game i always end up broke.....as you so clearly point out that i am.


----------



## Vault (Dec 11, 2008)

> I always plan on buying CE's but when it comes to the actual release of the game i always end up broke.....as you so clearly point out that i am.



you have no idea how many times this has happened to me


----------



## Memos (Dec 11, 2008)

Portia said:


> you have no idea how many times this has happened to me


 I was really hoping to get the Resistance 2 CE


----------



## Vault (Dec 11, 2008)

dont remind me  

but my mishap wasnt because i was broke more like i couldnt find it


----------



## Memos (Dec 11, 2008)

Portia said:


> dont remind me
> 
> but my mishap wasnt because i was broke more like i couldnt find it


 I'm not even sure it came out anywhere outside of the US


----------



## Freija (Dec 11, 2008)

Resistance 2 is awesome


----------



## Vault (Dec 13, 2008)

indeed it is, yet to play co=op 

and if only RE5 had liek 6 play co-op as well with unlockable characters like Ada and Wesker  even Leon


----------



## Freija (Dec 13, 2008)

Fuck, I'd play Leon.


You know the "Post kijuju" flick Capcom released ? I'm wondering why isn't Claire there... I mean her brother is getting a medal  so fucking insensitive.


----------



## Memos (Dec 13, 2008)

I saw some gameplay of the demo today and i have to say it didn't excite me, just looks really slow, boring and tedious.


----------



## Freija (Dec 13, 2008)

Like I've been saying a while now.


----------



## Memos (Dec 18, 2008)

We now have official RE5 box art:

PS3

360


taken from  article

impressions? 
and please don't start a "this is better than the other" squabble.


----------



## Vault (Dec 18, 2008)

Gay 

this is RE not some action game 

Oh wait


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 18, 2008)

Badass covers. 3 Months is to long


----------



## Freija (Dec 18, 2008)

Portia said:


> Gay
> 
> this is RE not some action game
> 
> Oh wait



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Felix (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah good news for RE5...

NOT

Even the Kotaku bloggers say this is not RE



> You could swap the zombies for Nazis and not know the difference. _Resident Evil 5_ seems more like a generic shooter than survival horror, complete with gray and brown backgrounds and the occasional bloom effect. I quipped that it was like _Gears of War_ without the cover and Randy compared to _Army of Two_. So – we’ve got _Gears of the Zombie of Two_ instead of _Resident Evil_. Great.


----------



## Snakety69 (Dec 18, 2008)

Kusuriuri said:


> We now have official RE5 box art:
> 
> PS3
> 
> ...



Sweet cover 

I like RE4's better though.


----------



## Vault (Dec 18, 2008)

if you want a sweet cover look up resident evil 2 and 3 

Seeing Nemesis on that cover, i shat bricks 

and Felix i knew it had changed alot


----------



## Memos (Dec 18, 2008)

RE 2 had a brilliant cover


----------



## Freija (Dec 18, 2008)

It was ace


----------



## GAR Kamina (Dec 18, 2008)

Kusuriuri said:


> I saw some gameplay of the demo today and i have to say it didn't excite me, just looks really slow, boring and tedious.



You saw but you didn't play 



Felix said:


> Yeah good news for RE5...
> 
> NOT
> 
> Even the Kotaku bloggers say this is not RE



Resident evil changed since RE4 so he is 4 years late to the party 

I'm among the people who loved the previous(not actiony) RE but lets agree that even though RE4 was actiony and not a survival horror like its predecessors but it still was awesome and kicked ass 

And BTW I have the demo for RE5 and I can tell you it also kicks ass since I play it regulary even though its has only 2 small levels, co-op online/offline splitscreen FTW


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 18, 2008)

Killua and the other guy/girl who says the same things as him don't agree, they hate RE4 and 5. They ruined RE to them.


----------



## Freija (Dec 18, 2008)

NO, I like RE4 as a game, just not RE game.


And I'm a dude, my name's Peter.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh ok, nevermind that was Killua that hates everything about RE4-5


----------



## Freija (Dec 18, 2008)

He agrees with me on that point though, I think it's complete shit as an RE game, but it's still enjoyable.

It's not like it's Devil May Cry 2 *throws elixir at it, PURIFY IT *


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 18, 2008)

I don't think he likes RE4 at all though, not just as a RE game.


----------



## Freija (Dec 18, 2008)

between me and everyone in this thread.


When it was new he was like "ITS FUCKING AWESOME YOU GOTTA PLAY IT PETER!!! BUY IT NOW!!!!" for like a month... he'll never admit it though, or call me a liar.


----------



## Memos (Dec 18, 2008)

Freija the Dick said:


> between me and everyone in this thread.
> 
> 
> When it was new he was like "ITS FUCKING AWESOME YOU GOTTA PLAY IT PETER!!! BUY IT NOW!!!!" for like a month... he'll never admit it though, or call me a liar.


  real subtle, he'll never notice


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 18, 2008)

Freija the Dick said:


> between me and everyone in this thread.
> 
> 
> When it was new he was like "ITS FUCKING AWESOME YOU GOTTA PLAY IT PETER!!! BUY IT NOW!!!!" for like a month... he'll never admit it though, or call me a liar.



I believe it. I first saw the uproar of RE1-3 fans two weeks after RE4 came out.


----------



## Freija (Dec 18, 2008)

Kusuriuri said:


> real subtle, he'll never notice


Let's hope so 


crazymtf said:


> I believe it. I first saw the uproar of RE1-3 fans two weeks after RE4 came out.



Yeah, but he didn't let it out until like 3-4 months later when he noticed it or something


----------



## Vault (Dec 18, 2008)

did i hear DMC2 in mah RE5 bama

oh and Freija look at you trapping people with the name amamiya


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 18, 2008)

gamespot posted some new pics and vids


----------



## Vault (Dec 18, 2008)

Lol at how Chris changes his weapons, this isnt gears


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 18, 2008)

Didn't in old RE game they just pull a game out of nowhere...especially those rocket lunches?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 18, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Didn't in old RE game they just pull a game out of nowhere...especially those rocket lawnchairs?



fixed it for ya.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Dec 19, 2008)

Amanomurakumo said:


> fixed it for ya.



Metal Slug FTW!


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 19, 2008)

Freija the Dick said:


> Let's hope so
> 
> 
> Yeah, but he didn't let it out until like 3-4 months later when he noticed it or something



Oh I raged pretty quick, it's just that you weren't the one I went to


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 19, 2008)

Ok first i will comment about the demo i played recently.. it sucked...well tbh it was meh,reminding me of re4 without anything new except graphics and very good ai of your partner.The difficulty of the controls remains and the game still follows this rediculous SUPER FAST zombies(or w/e) which takes me out from the RE... RE is suppose to make you shit bricks when the zombie pop up infront of you and you dont hav e bullets to kill it.


----------



## Freija (Dec 19, 2008)

Killua said:


> Oh I raged pretty quick, it's just that you weren't the one I went to



Bullshit and you know it, you hounded me to buy the game for at least a month saying it was the greatest game ever.


----------



## Vault (Dec 19, 2008)

Lol Killua getting exposed


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 19, 2008)

NOW THAT'S A FUCKING LIE

I recall saying it was an awesome game at one point, but at that point, I really didn't appreciate the previous games and I was in the mood to kill.

It's like the Halo 3 fandom. People were like "HOLY SHIT THIS IS FUCKING AWESOME" at first, then the "meh" thoughts came in. GTA IV is THE prime example of this.


----------



## Freija (Dec 19, 2008)

Still not a lie as I said you started hating it like 2 months after release.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 19, 2008)

EXACTLY like people who got GTA IV. But 'best game ever'? Dude

DUDE


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 19, 2008)

I always thought GTA IV was overrated since day one, and anyone who played the game should concur.

RE4 was universally praised for fixing the "broken wheels" of the series that kept it in the stone age of vidya.

It seems some people love that age and hate the new set of tires on the car. I can relate with two mediocre Mediocrevanias and how uninspired they were 

Those games had severe issues, and RE4's issue was a lack of spooks. And ammo everywhere.

AND ESPECIALLY ASHLEY. Stupid bitch.


----------



## Freija (Dec 19, 2008)

GTA 4 just sucked, then again I haven't been impressed since GTA 3, San Andreas was interesting but nothing that special.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Dec 19, 2008)

GTA IV simply sucks :taichou

The only problem with RE4 and RE5 is that they replaced the awesome zombies with the las plagus or whatever shit that was 

I want to shoot Zombies not normal humans who spawns multiple tentacles when I blow their heads


----------



## Vault (Dec 19, 2008)

Dont remind me of Ashley  plz dont 

memories too painful. i dont know how many times that bitch cost me


----------



## Memos (Dec 19, 2008)

GTA4 wasn't that bad in its core gameplay and the majority of its missions, what sucked was that all of the stupid social aspects, if all of that 'go on a date/take your cousin to the strip bar' wasn't shoe-horned in, then the game wouldn'thave been ruined.


MGS4...now THERE is a great game


----------



## Freija (Dec 19, 2008)

Kusuriuri said:


> GTA4 wasn't that bad in its core gameplay and the majority of its missions, what sucked was that all of the stupid social aspects, if all of that 'go on a date/take your cousin to the strip bar' wasn't shoe-horned in, then the game wouldn'thave been ruined.
> 
> 
> MGS4...now THERE is a great game



DMC4, Assassins Creed <3


----------



## Vault (Dec 19, 2008)

DMC4 is the shit 

Assasin's Creed **cough***cough**


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 19, 2008)

Funny every game mentioned, loved or hated in the last few post i like, lol. DMC4, AC, GTA4, Halo 3. All fun games


----------



## Freija (Dec 19, 2008)

Portia said:


> DMC4 is the shit
> 
> Assasin's Creed **cough***cough**



Don't come and tell me you think DMC1 was perfect you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)  Cause I will nitpick until it doesn't exist any more


----------



## Vault (Dec 19, 2008)

Lol what  who even mentioned DMC1

Assasin's creed didnt deliver  im sure you know this.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 19, 2008)

Il begin with...
ASHLEY IS THE WORSE CRAP EVER HAPPEN IN GAMING HISTORY!ty
then...if it wasnt for ada and leon i wouldnt play it.
DMC4 SHits oN Assasins greed anytime... Assasins greed is repetitive and boring.
Halo 3 is a good shooter
Dmc 2 sucked
Dmc 3 and 1 where good especially the 3
GTAIV=BULLSHIT
I wont like RE 5 but il buy it anyway so...
FUCK YOU CAPCOM (if they killed Jill)
and killua is noob XD


----------



## Vault (Dec 19, 2008)

Tifa first post i have seen from you which is win 

i concur especially the last bit


----------



## Athrum (Dec 19, 2008)

Αgeha said:


> Il begin with...
> ASHLEY IS THE WORSE CRAP EVER HAPPEN IN GAMING HISTORY!ty
> then...if it wasnt for ada and leon i wouldnt play it.
> DMC4 SHits oN Assasins greed anytime... Assasins greed is repetitive and boring.
> ...



Too busy looking at sig to even care about he/she/it said lol


----------



## Freija (Dec 19, 2008)

Portia said:


> Lol what  who even mentioned DMC1
> 
> Assasin's creed didnt deliver  im sure you know this.





Αgeha said:


> Il begin with...
> ASHLEY IS THE WORSE CRAP EVER HAPPEN IN GAMING HISTORY!ty
> then...if it wasnt for ada and leon i wouldnt play it.
> DMC4 SHits oN Assasins greed anytime... Assasins greed is repetitive and boring.
> ...


Assassins Creed did deliver, the game had some downsides but it was their first game, now they've gotten critic and will do it a lot better next time.

Personally Assassins Creed was worth every cent.


----------



## Stalin (Dec 19, 2008)

Seriously, what the hell is up with the gta4 bashing around. i didn't find ashley annoying at all.


----------



## Freija (Dec 19, 2008)

Western game franchises ? Please the japs do all those games we've bashed.


GTAIV was disappointing, lowest count of weaponry in a GTA game ever, boring plot.


----------



## Memos (Dec 19, 2008)

Freija the Dick said:


> Assassins Creed did deliver, the game had some downsides but *it was their first game*, now they've gotten critic and will do it a lot better next time.
> 
> Personally Assassins Creed was worth every cent.


 Who's first game? Ubisofts?

I agree that it was a good game but whether or not it delivered can only be decided when you are looking at whether it delivered personally, in which case it can simply be an objective opinion, or whether it delivered on everything that the developers and the hype machine promised.

The former point doesn't matter as personal opinions differ. The latter point on the other hand can be debated. Ubisoft did good with the free running and climbing sections but it is debatable whether or not they delivered on the battle system This should have been a part of the game that Ubisoft should be experienced with after the PoP series. The majority of critics and members around certain boards, the ones i came across anyway, judged that the battle system failed to deliver a smooth and cohesive experience.

Don't even get me started on the glitches, but i guess they are in most next-gen games and can be put down to new software to work with and so on.

The game had some problems and it had some great parts too, but me personally, i would judge it as a failure.


----------



## Freija (Dec 19, 2008)

First game for the AC crew, just because you've done other games doesn't mean this isn't like a first game for a franchise.

DMC didn't have the best game play/story not to mention it was a fast release on a new platform. And I'm too tired to write more, I'll edit this post after some more sleep.


----------



## Vault (Dec 19, 2008)

who cares about western franchices bama most suck


----------



## GAR Kamina (Dec 19, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> Seriously, what the hell is up with the gta4 bashing around, why is it so popular to bash mainstream western game franhcises? i didn't find ashley annoying at all.



We are not bashing mainstream western game franhcises 

Halo 3
Call of Duty 4
Gears of war 2
Resistance 2
Bioshock
UNCHARTED
LittelBigPlanet
World of Goo
etc ... etc ... etc

We didn't bash those even though they are mainstream western game franchises why? b/c they are fun & great 

We are bashing GTA IV b/c it SUCKS and was NOT FUN  

Just like we are bashing Ass creed b/c it sucks, steal evidence from random guy, follow this guy and beat him, go to the top of the tower, kill your target, the victim says I'm not evil, you fucked up you fail  RINSE AND REPEAT  BORING


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 19, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> Seriously, what the hell is up with the gta4 bashing around. i didn't find ashley annoying at all.



People have bitched about JP franchises too. Mostly S-E stuff.


----------



## Freija (Dec 19, 2008)

GAR Kamina said:


> We are not bashing mainstream western game franhcises
> 
> Halo 3
> Call of Duty 4
> ...



*cough* LBP rocks and Halo3 sucks ass.


----------



## Vault (Dec 19, 2008)

Rockstar are shit anyway


----------



## Memos (Dec 19, 2008)

There is nothing wrong with most western dev's and there is also nothing wrong with most eastern dev's. Some make good games, some make bad ones, it's simply a matter of numbers. When Rockstar was making GTA3 and GTA:VC and so on, nobody said a single thing, now that they messed up on certain aspects of GTA4, the fans are rightfully calling Rockstar out on their failings.

The same thing is happening with Square-Enix, for years they couldn't do anything wrong with FF6, 7, 8, 9 and 10 along with titles such as Xenogears, Chrono Trigger and Final Fantasy Tactics. Then they got the smell of money with FFX-2 and thats when the backlash began, and rightfully IMO, that game was pure fan-service and was a blight on the FF brand. People stuck to this with FF12, (the hate for that game is grossly exaggerated IMO), and ran with it. S-E didn'yt help themselves either with such games as Revenant Wings.

The point is, any and every developer, no matter where they are,(maybe apart from Blizzard and Valve), has bad streaks and the fans will not stand up for that. The press on the whole cannot be trusted these days. It is so damn important for the sales of any game these days, especially the "AAA" titles to be high that anything can be going on in the background, anyone could be getting paid off for a good review.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Dec 19, 2008)

Freija the Dick said:


> *cough* LBP rocks and Halo3 sucks ass.





Halo3 single player was meh AND I don't like Halo3's MP as I prefer Team fortress 2, Call of Duty 4 and even Resistance 2 but there is no way it sucks Halo 3 has it audience  which is sadly 12 y/o teens with loud voice and bad language


----------



## Vault (Dec 19, 2008)

Memos no one cares about your tl; dr


----------



## Memos (Dec 19, 2008)

Portia said:


> Memos no one cares about your tl; dr


 Okay, i won't bother anymore.


----------



## Vault (Dec 19, 2008)

Kusuriuri said:


> Okay, i won't bother anymore.



here take a Scooby snack 

Now that RE5 is upon us whats your prediction on the ending  and who you want to see in RE6?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Dec 19, 2008)

BARRY!!


----------



## Vault (Dec 19, 2008)

Barry as in burton barry ?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Dec 19, 2008)

"Master of Unlocking" Barry, yesh!


----------



## Vault (Dec 19, 2008)

Why ??????


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Dec 19, 2008)

Because his beard is smex....pek

Hmm...that monkey may have been alittle much....


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 19, 2008)

A little too much hair on dat monkey~


----------



## Freija (Dec 19, 2008)

I suddenly feel like watching FMA


----------



## Prince Leon (Dec 23, 2008)

I played the demo for a bit last night and hot damn does it look and feel awesome.


----------



## Freija (Dec 23, 2008)

It wasn't really good, it was like some shitty action game.


----------



## Shrimp (Dec 23, 2008)

Freija the Dick said:


> It wasn't really good, it was like some shitty action game.



Yah, but i?ll get it anyway


----------



## Freija (Dec 23, 2008)

So will I


----------



## Vault (Dec 23, 2008)

Evan that fucking bastard Killua is gonna buy it


----------



## Freija (Dec 23, 2008)

Yeah, but I'm getting it in LE


----------



## Memos (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm going to buy it mainly for the co-op play and will enjoy the rest of the game for what it is.


----------



## Freija (Dec 23, 2008)

I hated the whole "You'll always feel like someone has your back" thing, I mean the scary part about RE is the feeling that you're all alone.


----------



## Vault (Dec 23, 2008)

^

Exactly  

anyway if out of Ammo, if thats even possible, Sheva will throw you a pack


----------



## Stalin (Dec 23, 2008)

How about not getting RE5?


----------



## GAR Kamina (Dec 23, 2008)

Portia said:


> ^
> 
> Exactly
> 
> anyway if out of Ammo, *if thats even possible, Sheva will throw you a pack*



Off course its possible, she has an inventory just like you so she can give you some of the ammo she has collected whats the problem with that?


----------



## Vault (Dec 23, 2008)

What im trying to say is running out of ammo in RE5 even possible


----------



## GAR Kamina (Dec 23, 2008)

Yes 

I already died the first 3 times b/c me and Sheva ran out of ammo 

You must collect ammo from the fallen enemies and from kniving the barrel not to mention the hidden places where you help Sheva reach to the top of a house to collect some ammo and items(herbs & grenades).

Hey Vault, You didn't play the demo did you


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 23, 2008)

Portia said:


> What im trying to say is running out of ammo in RE5 even possible



Yeah.

The chainsaw cunts take a SHITTON of bullets.


----------



## Stalin (Dec 23, 2008)

IT was also possible to run out of ammo in RE4. Seriously, if you hate the new REs , then don't buy them.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Dec 23, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Yeah.
> 
> The chainsaw cunts take a SHITTON of bullets.


Not if you snipe them in the head/bag :xzaru


----------



## Vault (Dec 23, 2008)

GAR Kamina said:


> Yes
> 
> I already died the first 3 times b/c me and Sheva ran out of ammo
> 
> ...



grappling and melees are your friend  

no i havent  i will just wait for the real game



GAR Kamina said:


> Not if you snipe them in the head/bag :xzaru



exactly i just snipe them well RE4 atleast


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 23, 2008)

But I hate sniping in RE .

I gave that bitch the sniper rifle.

Oh, it bothers me that you can only trade inventory weapons with an AI partner in the demo.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Dec 23, 2008)

Portia said:


> grappling and melees are your friend
> 
> no i havent  i will just wait for the real game



Yeah, I think the melees are overpowered, I wanted to do the special melees where you have to ping pong the opponent three times with melee but couldn't b/c they die so easily 

But its a demo and they didn't want to scare people or frustrate them by dying all the time so it must be set on easy 



Portia said:


> exactly i just snipe them well RE4 atleast



Too bad their head doesn't explode from the head shots like normal zombies/las plagus whatever they call them now :xzaru


----------



## Vault (Dec 23, 2008)

GAR Kamina said:


> Yeah, I think the melees are overpowered, I wanted to do the special melees where you have to ping pong the opponent three times with melee but couldn't b/c they die so easily
> 
> But its a demo and they didn't want to scare people or frustrate them by dying all the time so it must be set on easy



i know the melees are overpowered thats why i love them  like the suplex in RE4  the move was broken i popped heads with that alot.

oh i see  



> Too bad their head doesn't explode from the head shots like normal zombies/las plagus whatever they call them now :xzaru



i wanted to pop their heads too  and they are still las plagas  

Goofy the rifle and shotgun are important i always upgraded them


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 23, 2008)

Fucker, it's shotgun, smg, and pistol for me 

SNIPER NO SNIPING


----------



## Vault (Dec 23, 2008)

SMG is shit 

thats weak  sniping is so much win 

anyway i can work with any weapon but not the smg just no  

but the broken butterfly and killer7 where my fav ofcourse


----------



## GAR Kamina (Dec 23, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> But I hate sniping in RE .



I love it 



Goofy Titan said:


> Oh, it bothers me that you can only trade inventory weapons with an AI partner in the demo.



This is the biggest problem right here, stupid design decision 

I first played the single player and I could trade every thing with sheva with no problem then I played the co-op with my brother:

ME: give me the machine gun bitch

Mah brother: I can't 

ME: "slap", Don't lie I already done it, now give me your machine gun 

Mah brother: I really can't 

ME: another "slap", now give me your controller

ME: "trying"

ME again: Oops Sorry little Bro :xzaru


----------



## GAR Kamina (Dec 23, 2008)

Portia said:


> SMG is shit
> 
> thats weak  sniping is so much win
> 
> ...



I agree 

The automatic weapons(Machine guns/SMG etc) are complete shit :taichou

Sniper rifle, shotgun and Magnum FTW :xzaru


----------



## Vault (Dec 23, 2008)

Kamina thats so much win from you 


if only the ammo for magnums wasnt that scarce :taichou


----------



## GAR Kamina (Dec 23, 2008)

Portia said:


> Kamina thats so much win from you
> 
> 
> *if only the ammo for magnums wasnt that scarce* :taichou



Seconded 

I'm very curious how they are going to do the upgrade and sell/buy thing 

Since after I killed the chainsaw guy I took treasures(jewels/diamonds) from a chest so I think the "stranger" guy is definitely coming back :xzaru

I hope he will upgrade & sell the ammo for the shotgun/magnum/sniper for cheap  but I won't hold my breath


----------



## Freija (Dec 23, 2008)

Sniper is for winners only


----------



## Vault (Dec 23, 2008)

i second


----------



## Hollow Prince (Dec 23, 2008)

I tried to dl it but the bloody bastards already put a regional lock on it!


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 23, 2008)

Reading the last page makes me sick


----------



## Freija (Dec 23, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## Vault (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh you fucking elites 

Enjoy the game but dont think it as RE thats what i do


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 23, 2008)

Damn straight we're elites 

We're superior


----------



## Vault (Dec 23, 2008)

Troll Harder scouser


----------



## Freija (Dec 23, 2008)

Did someone say Krauser ?


----------



## Vault (Dec 23, 2008)

Lol scouser not Krauser 

Biggest piece of filler ever


----------



## Freija (Dec 23, 2008)

Angela in Degeneration can top him


----------



## Vault (Dec 23, 2008)

Angela  

Why was she even in the film for starters she should have perished at the airport, so what you are the terrorists sister  FFS she didnt have any plot relevance whatsoever just a liability for Leon


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 23, 2008)

Portia said:


> Angela
> 
> Why was she even in the film for starters she should have perished at the airport, so what you are the terrorists sister  FFS she *didnt have any plot relevance whatsoever* just a liability for Leon



Well guess what. Neither did RE4


----------



## Vault (Dec 23, 2008)

We found out Leon is an agent bama 

and umm Wesker wanted the sample


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 23, 2008)

Take out Leon, Ada and Wesker, smack some other title in it, and you have the generic action shooter.

Wait, it still is a generic action shooter, but you catch my drift


----------



## Vault (Dec 23, 2008)

well umbrella cop is finished isnt it  

and tricell has replaced it  

so no more zombies


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 23, 2008)

Piece of shit Crapcom.

I'm going to Osaka, to personally SLAP JUN FUGLY TAKEUCHI IN THE FACE


----------



## Vault (Dec 23, 2008)

Well unless Wesker starts giving away his blood to extract the virus, you be seeing no zombies for a very long time


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't care about zombies, although they would be the best enemy to bring back 

I want my B.O.W's. Hunters, Lickers, MOAR G-VIRUS etc. Not some crappy fossil shit.

Also, I want real locations, which can actually scare me, with A LOT less ammo, health and other stuff. And typewriter to return, also magic boxes. And not horribly clichéd characters.


----------



## Freija (Dec 23, 2008)

T-virus


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 23, 2008)

Yeah, that's what I said.


----------



## Vault (Dec 23, 2008)

One says T the other sprouts G 

Capcom cant cater to all you know


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 23, 2008)

LEARN YOUR RE-CANON


----------



## Vault (Dec 23, 2008)

Lol what


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 23, 2008)

I said both T and G in my sentence.


----------



## Vault (Dec 23, 2008)

Well Umbrella is no more so gg


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 23, 2008)

So what you're saying is we'll never see T and G again?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 23, 2008)

Well I just finished watching the RE Retrospective at Gametrailers...


But at the end it showed the numbers "02 05 09 00".

Wonder what that's about...


----------



## Vault (Dec 23, 2008)

Killua said:


> So what you're saying is we'll never see T and G again?



yeah thats about it 

Capcom isnt going to traditional RE unless something happens like re5 flops or some shit like that


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 23, 2008)

Excuse me if I'm wrong, but T and G did appear in Degeneration didn't they?


----------



## Vault (Dec 23, 2008)

thats probably the only place you are going to experience those 

in movies


----------



## Freija (Dec 23, 2008)

Portia said:


> thats probably the only place you are going to experience those
> 
> in movies



Bite me 


What happened to Hunters, they aren't slow nor weak. They bring more of a challenge than Las Plagas ffs.


----------



## Stalin (Dec 23, 2008)

Killua said:


> I don't care about zombies, although they would be the best enemy to bring back
> 
> I want my B.O.W's. Hunters, Lickers, MOAR G-VIRUS etc. Not some crappy fossil shit.
> 
> Also, I want real locations, which can actually scare me, with A LOT less ammo, health and other stuff. And typewriter to return, also magic boxes. And not horribly clich?d characters.



People bitched about lack of ammo and health, that's why they added more.


----------



## Freija (Dec 23, 2008)

They could've just played "EASY" or an action horror game rather. The whole point with survival horror is the fact that you have trouble surviving unless you save every bullet unless you have to shoot it.


Anyway, what's up with the numbers at the end of the retrospective, is that a code for something ?


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## Freija (Dec 23, 2008)

NF code breakers, get your cakes out of the mouth and get a load of this.


In the retrospective by Gametrailers they end with a code of 8 digits, each two of these digits somehow corresponds to these lines from Resident Evil

02 = Not your ordinary house, that's for sure

05 = if we stay here that monster will find us, let's go

09 = There isn't going to be any rescue, let's get out of here

00 = story of my life


It is possible to be a date, but that means the 00 stands for null and is there to confuse us.











From dear Birkin who is trying to break the code with me




> Kenneth säger:
> 02 is from original RE1, maybe REmake
> Kenneth säger:
> 05 is about G-Birkin, so RE2
> ...




update: It seems it goes like


02 = Not your ordinary house, that's for sure = RE1

05 = if we stay here that monster will find us, let's go = RE2

09 = There isn't going to be any rescue, let's get out of here = RE3

00 = story of my life = RE4


But the number correspondence still doesn't make any sense.



Update2: Theory from Birkin. 

It is a date, 5th February 09' is the start of the real retrospective which will go on through the 4 previous video games thus the 4 different numbers. 00 just exists to give the RE4 a line there.


----------



## Vault (Dec 23, 2008)

Birkin is a smart ass after all bama


----------



## Freija (Dec 23, 2008)

Dammit stop using that ugly pic.


----------



## Vault (Dec 23, 2008)

lol i used it how many times?


----------



## Stalin (Dec 23, 2008)

Freija the Dick said:


> They could've just played "EASY" or an action horror game rather. The whole point with survival horror is the fact that you have trouble surviving unless you save every bullet unless you have to shoot it.
> 
> 
> Anyway, what's up with the numbers at the end of the retrospective, is that a code for something ?



Plus, the godafwul camera angles pissed people off.


----------



## Freija (Dec 23, 2008)

I liked the camera angle.


----------



## Adonis (Dec 24, 2008)

After having watched the recent gameplay vids, am I the only one noticing how this game's IDENTICAL to RE4? Not similar, identical. I mean they didn't even change the enemies' AI or animations for fuck's sake. Where's all this next-gen processing power going toward other than making the character models and environments look a little better? It's not even _that_ huge a difference from GC RE4 graphicswise.


----------



## Freija (Dec 24, 2008)

Me and Killua already pointed it out, it's RE4 in HD.


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2008)

The enemies cry and scream the same as RE4 

they ddint even bothering changing alot of stuff


----------



## Freija (Dec 24, 2008)

Lazy cunts, amirite ? Also is that Dante in your sig ?


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2008)

No this isnt Dante 

RE5 is gonna be a disappointment i fear


----------



## GAR Kamina (Dec 24, 2008)

To anyone here 

If you liked RE4 then you will love RE5 'nuff said


----------



## Bender (Dec 24, 2008)

Portia said:


> RE5 is gonna be a disappointment i fear




I was putting all my motherfucking money into this shit 

But it gonna be a damn re-run of RE 4 forget it 

Lazy bastards 

Oh well, 

The only part of this I was looking forward to though was fighting Sherry Birkin


----------



## dragonbattousai (Dec 24, 2008)

Never played any of the RE games, but I actually might give this one a shot.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 24, 2008)

Any form of Birkin = Your death


----------



## GAR Kamina (Dec 24, 2008)

dragonbattousai said:


> *Never played any of the RE games*, but I actually might give this one a shot.







Do this please 


I'm kidding  but still how in the hell did you avoid the series all these years


----------



## Freija (Dec 24, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I was putting all my motherfucking money into this shit
> 
> But it gonna be a damn re-run of RE 4 forget it
> 
> ...



What have they done to turn her evil  ?


How old was she in RE2 ? 12? Which means she's 19 in this game. I wonder if she has the unknown B-virus in her, and who Crow Girl is who definitely has it. But I cannot imagine Wesker sharing the virus with anyone, so who is Crow Girl ?


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 24, 2008)

19 years old? 

RE2 = 1998
RE5 = 2008


----------



## GAR Kamina (Dec 24, 2008)

Oh to the people still dreaming about old school RE game FORGET IT Seriously 

Why did you think Capcom went to the drawing board and changed the design for RE4 guess what? its b/c Code:Veronica bombed hard both critically and commercially (I personally loved it ).

Also Capcom recently released 2 remakes on the Wii one is RE4 the other is RE0 in JAPAN were they don't like shooters or action games usually 

Guess how much did each one sold? 

RE4 Remake sold 1 million copies WHILE

RE0 Remake sold under 100k copies  it bombed so hard that they are not planning to bring it outside Japan 

The age of old school RE are over and Capcom sadly are not going to look back, so all of you should do the same 

Rant over


----------



## Freija (Dec 24, 2008)

Killua said:


> 19 years old?
> 
> RE2 = 1998
> RE5 = 2008



Oh shit I thought of Degeneration which is set 7 years after Raccoon city, my mistake guys.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 24, 2008)

RE Zero remake?

When it comes to fucking Resident Evil, some Arsenal fan ain't gonna lecture me.

RE Zero and REmake both got ported with NO extras added.


----------



## Freija (Dec 24, 2008)

I was just about to say "Even I know that RE Zero was ported"


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2008)

GAR Kamina said:


> Do this please
> 
> 
> I'm kidding  but still how in the hell did you avoid the series all these years



 

Kamina you are awesome


----------



## GAR Kamina (Dec 24, 2008)

Killua said:


> RE Zero remake?
> 
> When it comes to fucking Resident Evil, some Arsenal fan ain't gonna lecture me.



Remake/ports its all the same 

Since this is not the football section I will leave it to our next game Liverfool 



Killua said:


> *RE Zero and REmake both got ported with NO extras added.*



The same with RE4 They only changed it to Wii controls 

And what about Code:Veronica why the hell did the team felt that they need to change the formula if its working guess what? b/c it didn't as it sold only ~2.5 mllion which is pretty bad compared to the other games in the series RE2 ~6 million and RE4 ~5 million


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 24, 2008)

RE4 Wii is a port of the PS2 version, with the Gamecube graphics, and added controls.

RE1 had a remake
RE2/3 had straight ports

So yeah, there's a difference 

RE2 on PS1 still sold better than RE4 did on ALL THREE CONSOLES, so why change the formula?


----------



## Freija (Dec 24, 2008)

That's two of like 12 games 

not "the others in the series"


----------



## GAR Kamina (Dec 24, 2008)

Killua said:


> RE4 Wii is a port of the PS2 version, with the Gamecube graphics, and added controls.
> 
> RE1 had a remake
> RE2/3 had straight ports
> ...



Change it b/c the formula no longer works  as evident by the sales of RE C:V and RE0 

The formula was whored until it became stale and no longer sell 

RE1, RE2, RE3 nemisis, RE c:v and finally RE0. 5 FUCKING games of the same formula in ~5 years. 1 game each year  enough is enough 

Some of you need to understand that I prefer the old school RE games but you must know that Capcom are not looking back especially after the copies RE4 sold so you should do the same and enjoy the RE5 for what it is "a sequel to one of the best survival action games ever made"


----------



## GAR Kamina (Dec 24, 2008)

Freija the Dick said:


> That's two of like 12 games
> 
> not "the others in the series"



I'm talking about the *main *series not the spin offs 

And did you know that Resident Evil: The Umbrella Chronicles(Wii) which is on rail shooter released in late 07 sold as much as the old school RE0(Wii and Game cube combined) 

The gamers sadly no longer want the old school RE games so Capcom gave them what they want, so if you want to blame someone for the demise of the old school RE games blame us the gamers


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 24, 2008)

RE 3.5

All I have to say.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Dec 24, 2008)

Killua said:


> RE 3.5
> 
> All I have to say.





I'm also butthurt that they canceled it but get over it 

I trust Mikami he didn't axe it for no reason , I'm sure it sucked/didn't work


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2008)

Lol the hang man 

he was more supernatural than a fossil or virus


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 24, 2008)

At least that game looked fucking scary. Hybrid of old RE games (exploration) and over the shoulder aim (RE4)

It looked... perfect, if done right.

This was Mikami's thoughts at the time:

"Yeah, I'm gonna quit Capcom, how can I leave with a bang? I know! Scrap RE 3.5 and make a crappy action game! "

And so he did


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2008)

I have lost faith in Capcom 

where the fuck is my Onimusha 5


----------



## GAR Kamina (Dec 24, 2008)

Killua said:


> At least that game looked fucking scary. Hybrid of old RE games (exploration) and over the shoulder aim (RE4)
> 
> It looked... perfect, if done right.
> 
> ...




96% from both gamers and gaming magazines/sites :xzaru


----------



## GAR Kamina (Dec 24, 2008)

Portia said:


> I have lost faith in Capgod
> 
> where the fuck is my Onimusha 5



Kenji inafune said that they want to revive some old franshises that are not Viewtiful joe, Okami or god hand, so there is still hope :xzaru


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2008)

limk pl0x kamina


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 24, 2008)

One of the main reason the original REs were so scary was character movement. Once RE4 got rid of that, less scary. Glad they got rid of the old control scheme but now they just got to bring back the horror to the game.


----------



## Stalin (Dec 24, 2008)

Amanomurakumo said:


> One of the main reason the original REs were so scary was character movement. Once RE4 got rid of that, less scary. Glad they got rid of the old control scheme but now they just got to bring back the horror to the game.



Tell ya truth, a lot of reviews did say that RE4 was more actions that horror but still its not crappy nor generic.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Dec 24, 2008)

Katon - Ryuuka no jutsu

:xzaru

Its a great read about the man in control of Capcom and he was very honest in his replies(slightly rude ), Too bad this stupid journalist didn't ask him about Onimusha, what a stupid cunt 

I wish he shoot himself in the head with a large caliber bullet


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 24, 2008)

Quite a slap in the face to Okami fans.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Dec 24, 2008)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Quite a slap in the face to Okami/*Viewtifull joe/God hand/Shinji Mikami/Hideki Kamiya/Clover Studio* fans.



Fix'd :xzaru


----------



## Stalin (Dec 24, 2008)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Quite a slap in the face to Okami fans.



I never played the first omai but I agree that they should release a sequel like they did with viewtiful joe.


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2008)

what a shit journalist


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 24, 2008)

Keiji Inafune said December last year that he wanted a female lead for Onimusha 4 (DoD isn't 4 ) but was shot down.


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2008)

Female lead nah fuck that


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 24, 2008)

That's what I said. Samanosuke please! Maybe Jubei! (the real one, not that filler)


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2008)

Samanosuke for the win 

But DoD is canon  it fucks up with everything


----------



## Athrum (Dec 24, 2008)

I never saw the ending of DoD, having to fight all those bosses in a row kinda fucked up the experience for me.


----------



## Freija (Dec 24, 2008)

Portia said:


> Samanosuke for the win
> 
> But DoD is canon  it fucks up with everything



What's up with Capcom ruining their franchises ?


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2008)

you couldnt hack it  

because i think the last lvl you fight like 8 bosses  

first its 

Rosecrantz
Claudius 
Mitsunari
Ophelia <-- she was the hardest since Ohatsu is crap
Hideyoshi
Genma mother tree 
Fortinbras serpent form
Then his final form 

 Lol


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 25, 2008)

Freija the Dick said:


> What's up with Capcom ruining their franchises ?



Clover Studios disbanded.
Mikami left (although he's the one who made RE4 just to ruin the franchise )
Kamiya left
Okami producer left (I think)


----------



## Freija (Dec 25, 2008)

Damn, everyone left... bad salaries ?


----------



## GAR Kamina (Dec 25, 2008)

Killua said:


> Clover Studios disbanded.
> Mikami left (*although he's the one who made RE4 just to ruin the franchise* )
> Kamiya left
> Okami producer left (I think)



:rofl

I was going to respond to this  but then I saw your sig 

I love the gears and Halo icon on the child's shoulders


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 25, 2008)

Freija the Dick said:


> Damn, everyone left... bad salaries ?



I think Capcom shutting down Clover Studios was the sole reason all the big names left.


----------



## Memos (Dec 25, 2008)

Clover Studios made some great games, especially Okami, its a damn shame they got shut down.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Dec 25, 2008)

^^

They formed Platinum games so its not like they won't be making games anymore


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 25, 2008)

But Capcom still owns the IP to the games Clover made so they'd have to create entirely new ones. Which isn't so bad, they make good games that no one buys.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Dec 25, 2008)

Amanomurakumo said:


> But Capcom still owns the IP to the games Clover made so they'd have to create entirely new ones. Which isn't so bad, they make good games that no one buys.



Thats why the made an agreement with EA to market/Publish some of their games 

Bayonetta/Mad world and the new Mikami project sounds hot


----------



## Vault (Dec 25, 2008)

Dont give a crap about studios shutting down i just want my Onimusha 5


----------



## Memos (Dec 25, 2008)

Portia said:


> Dont give a crap about studios shutting down i just want my Onimusha 5


Would you still want it if they gave it the RE4 treatment?


----------



## Vault (Dec 25, 2008)

DoD  

I still enjoyed it, but they really trifled with canon in thats one


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 2, 2009)

CO OP LOOKS ASS ON ONE TV.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 2, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Would you still want it if they gave it the RE4 treatment?



Mean make the gameplay so much better? Yeah i would.


----------



## Vault (Jan 2, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Mean make the gameplay so much better? Yeah i would.



onimusha gameplay has always been solid


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 2, 2009)

Is the demo coming to the [Eng] PS3 or what?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 2, 2009)

We don't know.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 2, 2009)

Portia said:


> onimusha gameplay has always been solid



That's true. Just making a comparison to old RE to newer ones in terms of gameplay. If they can make onimusha gameplay even better I'm all for it.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 2, 2009)

In b4 jumping in Onimusha.

First one to say that I'll gladly flame.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 15, 2009)

RE5 demo announced for the Shitbox january 26th.

Thanks a lot Crapcom..

...


----------



## Memos (Jan 15, 2009)

Killua said:


> RE5 demo announced for the Shitbox january 26th.
> 
> Thanks a lot Crapcom..
> 
> ...


 I didn't read the article on Kotaku seeing as i have pretty much lost all interest, but, is it definite that there is no demo for the PS3 before release?


----------



## Freija (Jan 15, 2009)

As far as we know, we get shit.


----------



## Memos (Jan 15, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> As far as we know, we get shit.


 Damn. It won't affect me but it's annoying to think that so many companies are shifting away from Sony as their main platform


----------



## Freija (Jan 15, 2009)

Well, Microsoft gives them more pocket money.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 15, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I didn't read the article on Kotaku seeing as i have pretty much lost all interest, but, is it definite that there is no demo for the PS3 before release?



It's rumored that it will be out a week or two after the 360 release.


----------



## Freija (Jan 15, 2009)

That'd probably make the fans kill capcom.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 15, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Well, Microsoft gives them more pocket money.



Or 360 has a bigger attachment rate to games by 3 to 1. And the game will be bigger on 360 then ps3 in America. Makes sense.


----------



## Freija (Jan 15, 2009)

So you're telling me Microsoft does nothing shady?

Please they lost over a billion dollar last year (or was it two years ago) when they were sued for monopoly in the EU, they had bribed universities and research centres to only use their products to push the smaller companies down... yeah that company I do not trust.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 15, 2009)

^Did you forget what sony did with the ps2 to destory dreamcast? Telling places they won't send ps2 unless they don't carry dreamcast? Promised shit they never eventually delivered, especially in Europe? The company that took out the best thing about ps3 *Ps2 function if you can't guess* ? Make the first system to have a huge problem with there systems. DRE anyone? 

I still own a ps3 and psp. So it has nothing to do with the company in the end as long as games are coming out for it. But don't try to say microsoft is bad company and then jump on sony's dick and say there the best


----------



## Freija (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey, I'm not saying anything about Sony being nice boys, but so far they haven't bribed people to use their console, and in my eyes it looks like the same situation here as the demo is exclusive to Xbox and the rumour that the 360 release is 1-2 week ahead of PS3
etc.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 15, 2009)

A company helping there system, what a shock 

I mean come on wouldn't you do the same? There's a reason it has the biggest attachment rate of all the systems now. 

And it's just the demo, the game is still being released the same date for both.


----------



## Freija (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah, Microsofts deep pockets.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Jan 15, 2009)

Killua said:


> It's rumored that it will be out a week or two after the 360 release.



This  ...

BTW I don't give a shit about this as I already have and played the demo to death just release the damn game already 

This, SFIV and Killzone 2 will make me very happy


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 15, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Hey, I'm not saying anything about Sony being nice boys, but so far they haven't bribed people to use their console, and in my eyes it looks like the same situation here as the demo is exclusive to Xbox and the rumour that the 360 release is 1-2 week ahead of PS3
> etc.



The demo was exclusive to Japan, really. That and the new control scheme works better on that system.

The new controls use the bumpers to aim and shoot, and the 360 has far better bumpers than the PS3.

Or maybe it was another yet another attempt from a Japanese company to support the second-best-selling system with quality games. Though the 360 should be counted as "first", because the Wii barely has any quality these days.

It could also have to do with the series having a better popularity in the regions where that system is the dominant one.

Mind you, I think the lack of a PS3 demo so far is fucking inexcusable, let alone a worldwide demo. The PS3 has been weird with demos, to boot. MGS4's demo came out what...6 months AFTER the game? Nobody will ever give a shit about that demo due to the release.

That and they are starting to release demos by subscribing to that garbage Qore or whatever it's called.

EDIT: Oh, I didn't notice the demo was coming out outside of Japan. Oh well, I had my fill of the demo. I'm still conflicted for what system I'll buy it for. The 360 will probably have the better new control scheme, and the PS3 version will have the better RE4 scheme.


----------



## Memos (Jan 15, 2009)

In regards to the demo being released for the 360 first because of the larger install base and attach rate. In japan, it is the opposite and still, Capcom released the demo on the 360 only in Japan.

SO4 and Tales of Vesperia, both of which were Sony specific and exclusives for a long time and were series which did very good business in Japan are now on 360 which has the vast majority of its install base in the West. I don't think there is a doubt about MS having deep pockets and using it to buy exclusivity.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 15, 2009)

According to Christian Svensson they released the demo in Japan first to try to get the 360 owners in Japan more interested.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 15, 2009)

Of course, they forgot to region-lock the demo, so the data could be played under English accounts.

They eventually locked it, but that was pretty much after most sites got an "exclusive" on the demo.

I don't really think there was a single thing in the demo that would interest them, besides the online co-op anyway.


----------



## Freija (Jan 15, 2009)

*uses his trumph card, Kusuriuri*


Kusuriuri said:


> In regards to the demo being released for the 360 first because of the larger install base and attach rate. In japan, it is the opposite and still, Capcom released the demo on the 360 only in Japan.
> 
> SO4 and Tales of Vesperia, both of which were Sony specific and exclusives for a long time and were series which did very good business in Japan are now on 360 which has the vast majority of its install base in the West. I don't think there is a doubt about MS having deep pockets. and using it to buy exclusivity.



*discards trumph card*


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 15, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> In regards to the demo being released for the 360 first because of the larger install base and attach rate. In japan, it is the opposite and still, Capcom released the demo on the 360 only in Japan.
> 
> SO4 and Tales of Vesperia, both of which were Sony specific and exclusives for a long time and were series which did very good business in Japan are now on 360 which has the vast majority of its install base in the West. I don't think there is a doubt about MS having deep pockets and using it to buy exclusivity.



Lol tales is not sony specific at all. And there still making one for sony like they did for the Wii and 360 and eventually PS3. But would you make it so quick to a system that has the weakest attachment rate? 

Yeah MS pays for exclusives but not all exclusives. Remember it's easier to make on 360, it sells more on 360, it's simple math that works. 

Then again i get to play ever game instead of bitching about what system it's on. I win


----------



## Freija (Jan 15, 2009)

^
Now you're taking one companies preference as the general idea.

As far as I know the only ones who has stated it's simpler on the Xbox is Ubisoft.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Jan 15, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Then again i get to play every game instead of bitching about what system it's on. I win





I don't own a Wii but I'm sure I'm not missing much


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 15, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> ^
> Now you're taking one companies preference as the general idea.
> 
> As far as I know the only ones who has stated it's simpler on the Xbox is Ubisoft.



Well since I've seen like 5 companies say it, SS3 provided them of course , i tend to believe it's true. 

Ah whatever man hate on the 360 all you want i don't care anymore 



GAR Kamina said:


> I don't own a Wii but I'm sure I'm not missing much



your not  Tho galaxy was awesome.


----------



## Memos (Jan 15, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Lol tales is not sony specific at all. And there still making one for sony like they did for the Wii and 360 and eventually PS3. But would you make it so quick to a system that has the weakest attachment rate?
> 
> Yeah MS pays for exclusives but not all exclusives. Remember it's easier to make on 360, it sells more on 360, it's simple math that works.


 I understand, i'm merely stating what wasn't mentioned within the discussion so far.

For a Japanese company to make an exclusive RPG, a genre that traditionally sells strongest in Japan, for a console that has a very small install base in Japan, that's not as clear cut as you would think.

I can understand the recent trend though, most Japanese companies are concentrationg a lot more on the western markets, especially S-E who has gone as far as to open a publishing, (or was it developing), house in the US.


> Then again i get to play ever game instead of bitching about what system it's on. I win


 Is this directed at me to say that i'm bitching?


----------



## Freija (Jan 15, 2009)

I think he meant me.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 15, 2009)

I meant the general, not you. I usually defend a console that gets attacked cause it's fun. But I'm just doing it for fun, i use all three of my systems and don't see the real need to hate/love any of em. Disappointed in my Wii though, it's now packed away in it's box


----------



## Freija (Jan 15, 2009)

Main reason I hate Xbox is because Microsoft is trying to create a monopoly by ruining for the PS fans. That and the fact that it breaks every few months.


----------



## Memos (Jan 15, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> I meant the general, not you. I usually defend a console that gets attacked cause it's fun. But I'm just doing it for fun, i use all three of my systems and don't see the real need to hate/love any of em. Disappointed in my Wii though, it's now packed away in it's box


I own all 3 consoles at the moment and although i enjoy them all equally, i still have a soft spot for my PS3. Its what 10 years of PS1 and PS2 goodness will do

The companies are all full of arseholes as far as i'm concerned, the consoles on the other hand are all lovely.



Freija the Dick said:


> Main reason I hate Xbox is because *Microsoft is trying to create a monopoly by ruining for the PS fans.* That and the fact that it breaks every few months.


This^

I know this can be countered with; "It's a business", but its not about that, its about the *way* that MS does things that piss people off. Not to mention the past sins of MS.

But TBH, i seem to be noticing this kind of behaviour more and more as the generation goes on.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 15, 2009)

I love ps2, my fave console ever  But ps3 isn't close to it. If anything 360 is for me. 

As for the way microsoft is doing it, there buying exclusives just like PS2 drove dreamcast out of stores. The difference is sony wasted so much money on the ps3 that they use the excuse of "We don't buy exclusives" instead of helping there loyal fans. And man i was one of the first who bought the damn system here. I deserve more so they better start putting more money on games and fuck the PSN and blu ray and all that shit. Buy some better games. That's all i gotta say on the subject of sony. They gotta work to get my interest again. Till then PS2 games and XBOX 360 are what i play most.


----------



## Memos (Jan 15, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> I love ps2, my fave console ever  But ps3 isn't close to it. If anything 360 is for me.
> 
> As for the way microsoft is doing it, there buying exclusives just like PS2 drove dreamcast out of stores. The difference is sony wasted so much money on the ps3 that they use the excuse of "We don't buy exclusives" instead of helping there loyal fans. And man i was one of the first who bought the damn system here. I deserve more so they better start putting more money on games and fuck the PSN and blu ray and all that shit. Buy some better games. That's all i gotta say on the subject of sony. They gotta work to get my interest again. Till then PS2 games and XBOX 360 are what i play most.


 Sony have stated that they are concentrating on in-house development this gen more than they did last gen. This is of course due to your point about the cost of including the BD which pushed the development cost through the roof.

The PSN is necessary within the current climate IMO, they do need to put more content on there including PS1 titles. How hard can it be I know they need the permission of the developers of each game but seriously, Sony have so many PS1 games that were developed in-house Where the hell is Gran Turismo?


----------



## Freija (Jan 15, 2009)

^
Agrees

AND HEY, WE LOVE RPGS! At least everyone I know


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 15, 2009)

Not to mention Biohazard 1 has been out longer, and they just released BH3.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 15, 2009)

Vagrant Story, Chrono Cross, and Xenogears on PSN plox.

And Legend of Dragoon.


----------



## Freija (Jan 15, 2009)

Killua said:


> Not to mention Biohazard 1 has been out longer, and they just released BH3.



Word up... *highfives*


----------



## Memos (Jan 15, 2009)

Killua said:


> Not to mention Biohazard 1 has been out longer, and they just released BH3.


I wasn't too sure about BH1 so i didn't include it, but yeah.

(i couldn't care less about BH3 TBH) 


Byakuya said:


> Vagrant Story, Chrono Cross, and Xenogears on PSN plox.
> 
> And Legend of Dragoon.


VS 
CC 
Xenogears 
LoD


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 15, 2009)

You know what all of this console/company hate needs?

Realization that owning all of the systems and getting all of the good games is a win/win scenario.

Of course what the good games are is where the debate _should_ be. Not about a shovelware system, a finicky system, and a system still said by PR to still be used exclusive by early-adopters.

It's about dem games baby, and pretty much the PS3 and 360 are set in spades a piece for them, with the Wii needing some major catch-up.


----------



## Athrum (Jan 15, 2009)

man this looks sweet


----------



## Freija (Jan 15, 2009)

ever heard of resizing a 20000000000000pixel sized image ?


----------



## GAR Kamina (Jan 15, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> your not  Tho galaxy was awesome.



I played it in a friends house and I'm not too fond with platformers 

BTW thanks *Athrum* you just killed my computer


----------



## Memos (Jan 15, 2009)

I had to save that image to my hard-drive in order to view it properly. But at least it gave me a laugh when i opened the spoiler tag


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 15, 2009)

That image would take ten years to load for TV


----------



## Memos (Jan 15, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> That image would take ten years to load for TV


 It would have crashed his internet and set his cables on fire.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Jan 15, 2009)

does anyone know if there will be offline split screen style co-op in RE5? I know that they're doing online co-op. My buddy and I are dying to play this game when it comes out but neither of us has xbox live, and he doesn't have a ps3. So I was just wondering if anything has been said about offline co-op. Thanks.


----------



## Memos (Jan 15, 2009)

Nan Desu Ka said:


> does anyone know if there will be offline split screen style co-op in RE5? I know that they're doing online co-op. My buddy and I are dying to play this game when it comes out but neither of us has xbox live, and he doesn't have a ps3. So I was just wondering if anything has been said about offline co-op. Thanks.


 There is offline co-op.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 15, 2009)

Nan Desu Ka said:


> does anyone know if there will be offline split screen style co-op in RE5? I know that they're doing online co-op. My buddy and I are dying to play this game when it comes out but neither of us has xbox live, and he doesn't have a ps3. So I was just wondering if anything has been said about offline co-op. Thanks.



Based on what I've played of the demo, local co-op is terrible. The screen is cropped for both players, and doesn't even take up the full resolution of the screen maybe 2/3.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Jan 15, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Based on what I've played of the demo, local co-op is terrible. The screen is cropped for both players, and doesn't even take up the full resolution of the screen maybe 2/3.



If you have a big LCD or Plasma TV(+40') then its not a problem 

Its the same in HALO3, COD:waw and Resistance 2 split screen , they crop the screen to preserve the ratio


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 15, 2009)

Those still take up at least more of the screen than RE5 did.

You also cannot trade weapons with a buddy, but you can with AI.


----------



## Freija (Jan 15, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> That image would take ten years to load for TV



what a crappy TV you must have


----------



## Vault (Jan 15, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> That image would take ten years to load for TV



it would crushed the whole internet around that area


----------



## GAR Kamina (Jan 15, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Those still take up at least more of the screen than RE5 did.



Yup for Halo3 and Resistance 2, but COD:waw spitscreen is the same as RE5.



Goofy Titan said:


> You also cannot trade weapons with a buddy, but you can with AI.



Yup That is retarded from Capcom, I already said it 5 paged ago 

BTW guys if you though that Athrum's pic is large then check  they have pics as large as 500 MB/0.5GB


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 15, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> what a crappy TV you must have


----------



## Memos (Jan 15, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> what a crappy TV you must have


 the TV that he was referring to is a user on NF who has very slow internet because he lives in a very rural area...


----------



## Athrum (Jan 15, 2009)

Lol sorry guys, dont know how to crop images xD Still it's a sweet LE for Europe.
On another subject i didnt like the local co-op either, they should split the screen evenly. This 1/3 of the tv has black squares, meh.


----------



## Memos (Jan 15, 2009)

Athrum said:


> Lol sorry guys, dont know how to crop images xD Still it's a sweet LE for Europe.
> On another subject i didnt like the local co-op either, they should split the screen evenly. This 1/3 of the tv has black squares, meh.


 Its for Europe?

I automatically assumed it was for America.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 15, 2009)

so did anyone find out what happen to Jill???


----------



## GAR Kamina (Jan 15, 2009)

SPOIERS ALERT

BAIL OUT 

I'm kidding


----------



## Vault (Jan 15, 2009)

half a gig for a pic, lol the resolution on that must be insane 

i think we shall learn about jill as we play through


----------



## Memos (Jan 15, 2009)

Portia said:


> half a gig for a pic, lol the resolution on that must insane


 What's half a gig?


----------



## GAR Kamina (Jan 15, 2009)

Portia said:


> half a gig for a pic, lol the resolution on that must be insane



Its taken from the Hubble space telescope that belong to NASA 



Kusuriuri said:


> What's half a gig?





Some of the pics in this site can go up to half a Gig, one of my friends sent me one of its pics with fake hot check title and when I opened it my Computer just froze


----------



## Memos (Jan 15, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> Its taken from the Hubble space telescope that belong to NASA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 My mouse was hovering over the link, ready to click as soon as i finished reading what you had written. Then i quickly moved the cursor away just in case of an untimely twitch in my clicking finger


----------



## GAR Kamina (Jan 15, 2009)

This is the link for the pic  

Check the size


----------



## GAR Kamina (Jan 15, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> My mouse was hovering over the link, ready to click as soon as i finished reading what you had written. Then i quickly moved the cursor away just in case of an untimely twitch in my clicking finger



Click the link its safe, the one my friend sent me is a direct link to the pic  while this is just the main page so its safe.


----------



## Memos (Jan 15, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> This is the link for the pic
> 
> Check the size


 lol at *Massive file!*

I think Vault may have repped me with one of those


----------



## GAR Kamina (Jan 15, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> lol at *Massive file!*
> 
> I think Vault may have repped me with one of those



ATTACK WEAK POINT FOR MASSIVE DAMAGE 

503 MB pic for the win


----------



## Memos (Jan 15, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> ATTACK WEAK POINT FOR MASSIVE DAMAGE
> 
> 503 MB pic for the win


 This was back in the day when i didn't know how to adblock


----------



## GAR Kamina (Jan 15, 2009)

Thank god for Firefox


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 15, 2009)

Wee NPD Figures


----------



## GAR Kamina (Jan 15, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Wee NPD Figures



I don't give a shit about console wars but I must quote that thread first reply

STOP BUYING WII FAGGUTSU


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 15, 2009)

Raidori is a character isnt he


----------



## Athrum (Jan 15, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Its for Europe?



Yup yup. European LE. Don't know anything about the american one.


----------



## Vault (Jan 16, 2009)

bya how could you even on my tv the pic is too big


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 16, 2009)

Hmm, now that they revealed the contents of America's version of the CE. I'm debating whether to get that or not...


----------



## Memos (Jan 16, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Hmm, now that they revealed the contents of America's version of the CE. I'm debating whether to get that or not...


 I thought the European collectors edition was good, but the American one craps all over it


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 16, 2009)

I dunno, so far. The Tricell Bag, Patch, and Necklace don't really appeal to me at all, they're more like "wtf" to me. But I do like the Steel Case and the Chris Figurine, I could do with or without.


----------



## Freija (Jan 16, 2009)

I pre-ordered the lim already.


----------



## Memos (Jan 16, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> I dunno, so far. The Tricell Bag, Patch, and Necklace don't really appeal to me at all, they're more like "wtf" to me. But I do like the Steel Case and the Chris Figurine, I could do with or without.


 The Chris figure looks "meh" to me, the necklace looks way too big and flat. The bag is something i would never use anyway. Just give me the game and any extra discs and i'm good.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 16, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> I pre-ordered the lim already.



Traitor


----------



## Memos (Jan 16, 2009)

Killua said:


> Traitor


 I was expecting this


----------



## Freija (Jan 16, 2009)

Killua said:


> Traitor



Oh please, I said I wanted it from the start. Cry me a river.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 16, 2009)

"hey RE5 sucks and is just a clone of RE4 in HD graphics. I'll get the LE/CE!"


----------



## Freija (Jan 16, 2009)

Yeah, because if I'm going to get the game I might as well get the cool edition of the crap.


----------



## Memos (Jan 16, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Yeah, because if I'm going to get the game I might as well get the cool edition of the crap.


 Polished turd is better than normal turd.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 16, 2009)

It's still turd, and kinda hypocritical.


----------



## Memos (Jan 16, 2009)

Killua said:


> It's still turd, and kinda hypocritical.


 I remember from when i first posted here, Freija told you he was gonna buy the game, you were fine with it then


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 16, 2009)

That was the standard edition. I'm not gonna support Capcom by buying the most expensive version. I'll support Capcom when they lush out real games.

At least I got the MGS4 LE, damn it's awesome to have.


----------



## Memos (Jan 16, 2009)

Killua said:


> That was the standard edition. I'm not gonna support Capcom by buying the most expensive version. I'll support Capcom when they lush out real games.


 Fair enough, and yeah, that SE looks crap IMO


> At least I got the MGS4 LE, damn it's awesome to have.


 JUST when i run out of money, MGS4 was released


----------



## Freija (Jan 16, 2009)

Don't whine, I didn't know Assassins Creed LE was sold in Game store so I got the regular edition... my friend bought LE then sold the statue for like 100 dollars 

Though I would've kept mine... but still.,


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 16, 2009)

If RE5 was actually, you know, a classic RE game, I'd order the LE/CE in a heartbeat


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 16, 2009)

Killua said:


> That was the standard edition. I'm not gonna support Capcom by buying the most expensive version. I'll support Capcom when they butthurtbutthurtbutthurtragerageanger



RE5 is a real game, just not *your* kinda game .


----------



## Memos (Jan 16, 2009)

You two are like a married couple

*runs away*


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 16, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> RE5 is a real game, just not *your* kinda game .



Do not make me go down this road again, fanboy


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 16, 2009)

Well, you always run in cycles with your RE complaining, so if you go down a road again, you'd be doing that in cycles too 

And fanboy of wut?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 16, 2009)

Fanboy of action and lack of respect for elitists such as myself


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 16, 2009)

Well, you just remind me of those old yellers who complain a lot with your high-horsing. 

"DEM VIDYA GAMES ARE GOIN TO CASUAL, TO EASY. BACK IN MY DAY YOU NEEDED CHEAT DEVICES".

Or in RE terms; "DEM RE GAMES ARE GOIN TOO ACTION, TOO BULLET-CRAZY. BACK IN MY DAY WE HAD TANK CONTROLS, AWFUL SHOOTING, BUT HORROR UP THE HOO-HAH."


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 16, 2009)

RE used to be unique, but then they fucked up 

Respect my views on this (and agree ) or GTFO


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 16, 2009)

I will do neither /Alucard quote.

All forms of RE have had flaws, be it the older games or newer ones. You just prefer the older style, and I'm like that with a number of series myself ;3


----------



## Vault (Jan 16, 2009)

just looking back at the RE4 case at the back it clearly says FORGET SURVIVAL HORROR. kenny you out of luck :ho


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 16, 2009)

Killua's name is Ken?

And you claim to be against Capcom...bitch, you is named after a Street Fighter character! Or almost, even.


----------



## Athrum (Jan 16, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Killua's name is Ken?
> 
> And you claim to be against Capcom...bitch, you is named after a Street Fighter character! Or almost, even.



Lol, you just made beer come out of my nose xD


----------



## Freija (Jan 17, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Killua's name is Ken?
> 
> And you claim to be against Capcom...bitch, you is named after a Street Fighter character! Or almost, even.



Hahahahahaha *cries a little*


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 17, 2009)

Bah, whatever. I enjoyed RE4 and will enjoy 5 aswell, especially as I will co-op it with my roommate. Love doing that


----------



## GAR Kamina (Jan 17, 2009)

Falco-san said:


> Bah, whatever. I enjoyed RE4 and will enjoy 5 aswell, especially as I will co-op it with my roommate. Love doing that





On another note I predict the single player experience will be inferior to RE4 since 5 is a sequel so the Impact won't be as when we played 4 for the first time not to mention that they sacrificed many things(like having an AI partner and puzzles for example) so co-op can be incorporated but its Ok b/c playing with a friend is worth it


----------



## Felix (Jan 17, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> On another note I predict the single player experience will be inferior to RE4 since 5 is a sequel so the Impact won't be as when we played 4 for the first time *not to mention that they sacrificed many things(like having an AI partner and puzzles for example)* so co-op can be incorporated but its Ok b/c playing with a friend is worth it




THEY DID WHAT
RAGE


----------



## GAR Kamina (Jan 17, 2009)

Felix said:


> THEY DID WHAT
> RAGE



Take it easy m8 

What I meant is:

In RE4 you only care about Leon which is better than babysitting the Ai partner (Sheva) In RE5.

Also I think the Puzzles will be toned down to lever and switches since no one want to sit for 20 minutes arguing with his online Co-op friend about the puzzles 

To make it short:

If you plan to play the game in single player then I think you won't enjoy RE5 as much as 4..       BUT

If you plan to play the game online with a friend then based on the demo I'm sure that you will enjoy it more than 4.

Online co-op is the correct way to play this game


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 17, 2009)

Online Co-op?
I hope you can play it co-op offline aswell.

And yeah, it's a double edged sword. When you play alone you have to babysit the retarded AI, in Co-op mode, you can blast zombies with a friend


----------



## Freija (Jan 17, 2009)

Felix said:


> THEY DID WHAT
> RAGE



They still have an AI partner, but it works lamer than a friend.


----------



## Felix (Jan 17, 2009)

My problem was with the tone down of the Puzzles
What is RE without Puzzles
RE4 had it's share...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 17, 2009)

_Unread  Today, 08:07 AM
Killua
This message has been deleted by Killua. _


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 17, 2009)

Felix said:


> My problem was with the tone down of the Puzzles
> What is RE without Puzzles
> RE4 had it's share...



RE4 had puzzles?


----------



## Felix (Jan 17, 2009)

Killua said:


> RE4 had puzzles?



I can remember a few, small stuff
But they were scarce


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 17, 2009)

Oh you mean the shooting puzzles?

....

or the "stand there and the door opens" puzzles?

......

THAT'S NOT PUZZLES


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 17, 2009)

RE puzzles were always annoying things, glad there gone.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 17, 2009)

So who's played split screen co op yet?


----------



## Freija (Jan 17, 2009)

Felix said:


> My problem was with the tone down of the Puzzles
> What is RE without Puzzles
> RE4 had it's share...



Really? I must've missed that.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 17, 2009)

Killua said:


> Oh you mean the shooting puzzles?
> 
> ....
> 
> ...




This pretty much describes the RE puzzles.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 17, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> RE puzzles were always annoying things, glad there gone.



RE Zero - Foodchain puzzle

FUKKEN AWESOME THAT WAS

Oh and lol at the Newgrounds video


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 17, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> So who's played split screen co op yet?



I have, I've mentioned that it sucks.


----------



## Freija (Jan 17, 2009)

Same here 


It's hilarious how the screens are placed as well.


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 17, 2009)

The plan for the demo releases are so retarded. Not only does the PS3 get shafted from another exclusive but the demo that releases on the 26th is only for the 360 and the ps3 will be getting it around first week of February.


----------



## Freija (Jan 17, 2009)

We know.        .


----------



## Vault (Jan 17, 2009)

Thats what happens when M$ use their money bags


----------



## Adonis (Jan 17, 2009)

Portia said:


> Thats what happens when M$ use their money bags



Yes, because Sony and Nintendo are philanthropic, non-profit corporations and buying up exclusives isn't one of the reasons Sony thrived last gen


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 17, 2009)

Portia said:


> Thats what happens when M$ use their money bags


Who's complaining? Other than those non-stop bitching sony fanboys?


----------



## Bender (Jan 17, 2009)

New trailer

New fun 

Cutscenes

Wesker whupping ass (smacking around Chris)


----------



## Freija (Jan 17, 2009)

^
Where is the new trailer?

That one has been out for months.


----------



## Bender (Jan 17, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> ^
> Where is the new trailer?
> 
> That one has been out for months.



The one that was taken down by youtube but doesn't possess as much of clear quality as this one does?


----------



## Freija (Jan 17, 2009)

Try Gametrailers.com


----------



## Vault (Jan 17, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Yes, because Sony and Nintendo are philanthropic, non-profit corporations and buying up exclusives isn't one of the reasons Sony thrived last gen



you be a xbot so your opinion tends towards bias


----------



## Vault (Jan 17, 2009)

wow wesker is broken :amazed


----------



## Freija (Jan 17, 2009)

Portia said:


> you be a xbot so your opinion tends towards bias



What he said.


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 17, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> Who's complaining? Other than those non-stop bitching sony fanboys?


I'm not being a fanboy, it just sucks that the reasons I spent 500+ dollars goes out the window everytime Microsoft reveal that they get ports of meant to be Sony exclusives.

Still though, I'm not anywhere near regretting buying a PS3. Only thing i'm interested on the 360 is Ninja Gaiden II, which will eventually be on the ps3.


----------



## The Killstrike (Jan 17, 2009)

this game is amazing better than that dumb crap gears 2


----------



## Freija (Jan 17, 2009)

This is just as dumb.


----------



## Athrum (Jan 17, 2009)

the game looks amazing, this trailer actually got me craving more and more for the game.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 17, 2009)

Lol fanboys are silly. RE is still getting released on the same fucking date. If you want a demo that bad then get a 360. If not stop bitching that microshit stepped there game up and trying to give there buyers what they want. GAMES. Bitch about sony not doing the same.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 17, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Lol fanboys are silly. RE is still getting released on the same fucking date. If you want a demo that bad then get a 360. If not stop bitching that *microshit* stepped there game up and trying to give there buyers what they want. GAMES. Bitch about sony not doing the same.



You are on the right path


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 17, 2009)

See you fanboys don't get it. I don't like microshit or Gany *Just made it up on the spot, shut up * Both can kiss my ass. Just do there job and I'm happy. Give me games and I'm happy. Why should you care if one is doing better then the other? Oh yeah only 1 system. Well that sucks  For me I don't care i get all so i win


----------



## Adonis (Jan 17, 2009)

Portia said:


> you be a xbot so your opinion tends towards bias



This comment is so abhorrently inane and ironic I don't even know how to respond. Pot calling kettle black, perhaps?

I own a PS3 and a 360 and I'm old enough not to need to take sides jacking off a console because mommy could only buy him one.

PS3 sucks.
360 sucks.
Wii sucks.


----------



## Bender (Jan 17, 2009)

After seeing the latest trailers something tells me that Chris is going to be totally mind fucked by the time this game is over.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 18, 2009)

Adonis said:


> This comment is so abhorrently inane and ironic I don't even know how to respond. Pot calling kettle black, perhaps?
> 
> I own a PS3 and a 360 and I'm old enough not to need to take sides jacking off a console because mommy could only buy him one.
> 
> ...



Console fanboys need to shut up and let people enjoy their console of choice.


----------



## Freija (Jan 18, 2009)

Adonis said:


> This comment is so abhorrently inane and ironic I don't even know how to respond. Pot calling kettle black, perhaps?
> 
> I own a PS3 and a 360 and I'm old enough not to need to take sides jacking off a console because mommy could only buy him one.
> 
> ...



This just makes you a troll.

And I bought all my consoles myself  Your analysing skills are lacking.


----------



## Memos (Jan 18, 2009)

So....Resident Evil 5....i hear its a game


----------



## Freija (Jan 18, 2009)

I heard it was going to be a crap game with good visuals


----------



## Memos (Jan 18, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> I heard it was going to be a crap game with good visuals


 Same as most games these days. I'm not sure whether or not i care about RE anymore. The gameplay is fine, not as good as the first 2, but still fine, what annoys me is the lack of a real story since RE 2.


----------



## Freija (Jan 18, 2009)

^
Just pointed out what I hate.


----------



## Memos (Jan 18, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> ^
> Just pointed out what I hate.


 I've always thought that maybe this is part of a 7 or 8 game series and we just need to stick with it and the focus will get back to zombies and Umbrella sooner or later, but i don't even care anymore.

Its more about whether or not they NEED to take/stretch the story so far. Could the story not be served better with the RE series ending at RE3, then starting a new series called RE: Adventures Around the Globe.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 18, 2009)

I hope they one day make a RE2make

I always lol when fanboys whine about the 360 getting former exclusive content. they always whine about 'blabla microshit threw around some money'

That is possible, but ever thought that it could be because the 360 has almost the double in userbase? Which pretty much all buy games where there is a large percentage of people who bought a PS3 for a cheap blu-ray player.


----------



## Freija (Jan 18, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I've always thought that maybe this is part of a 7 or 8 game series and we just need to stick with it and the focus will get back to zombies and Umbrella sooner or later, but i don't even care anymore.
> 
> Its more about whether or not they NEED to take/stretch the story so far. Could the story not be served better with the RE series ending at RE3, then starting a new series called RE: Adventures Around the Globe.



Apparently the origin of the Umbrella virus is in this game.


----------



## Memos (Jan 18, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Apparently the origin of the Umbrella virus is in this game.


 I love asteroids, they are the answer to all of life's little problems.....or maybe i just can't continue with the original premise of my stories to save my life.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 18, 2009)

the T-virus came from flowers it seems


----------



## Memos (Jan 18, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> the T-virus came from flowers it seems


 The T-virus wiped out the dinosaurs. 100% prooved


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 18, 2009)

Ada: If the T-virus did 'this' (fucking up Raccoon), imagine what would happen if G got out



G-virus, superior to your everything


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 18, 2009)

Killua said:


> Ada: If the T-virus did 'this' (fucking up Raccoon), imagine what would happen if G got out
> 
> 
> 
> G-virus, superior to your everything



the G-virus got out in raccoon did you see massive amounts of birkin? as far as I know the G-virus isn't a mass spreading virus

probably cuz the G-virus monsters tend to totally rip apart bodies which = nothing to infect


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeah, it got out, but what she refers to is what would happen if more than one person at a time got infected by G.

USA would be fucked then


----------



## Freija (Jan 18, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I love asteroids, they are the answer to all of life's little problems.....or maybe i just can't continue with the original premise of my stories to save my life.



Indeed, aliens everywhere.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 18, 2009)

Killua said:


> Yeah, it got out, but what she refers to is what would happen if more than one person at a time got infected by G.
> 
> USA would be fucked then



I think 1000 zombies > 10 G-types.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 18, 2009)

The only alien I know of is Pajhli.



Vegitto-kun said:


> I think 1000 zombies > 10 G-types.



I doubt that, especially given that G continues to evolve after being defeated. You've seen what is needed to take down Birkin and Curtis. Both were basically luck on Leon's side.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 18, 2009)

the USA army would rocket launcher rape the G-types

though if they are unprepared and only use bullets yes then they are fucked


----------



## Freija (Jan 18, 2009)

Killua said:


> *The only alien I know of is Pajhli.
> *
> 
> 
> I doubt that, especially given that G continues to evolve after being defeated. You've seen what is needed to take down Birkin and Curtis. Both were basically luck on Leon's side.



*giggles* * * *


----------



## Bender (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey question you guys 

Who's the person in the crow mask in the beginning of the trailer that I posted? Is it Excella or Sherry?


----------



## Adonis (Jan 18, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> This just makes you a troll.
> 
> And I bought all my consoles myself  Your analysing skills are lacking.



No, it simply means I'm not a tool who's arbitrarily loyal to corporations and the products they push on me.

Also, funny how I wasn't talking to you.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 18, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Hey question you guys
> 
> Who's the person in the crow mask in the beginning of the trailer that I posted? Is it Excella or Sherry?



I doubt that sherry would be evil


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't know if I really want to get this. The only RE game I've played before was the first one and that scared the shit out of me. I'm such a pussy when it comes to horror games since I'm actually in control. I don't get scared by most scary movies I just find them retarded and funny.


----------



## Psysalis (Jan 18, 2009)

just watched that new trailer.... good lord , wesker has reached God/GAR status


----------



## Freija (Jan 19, 2009)

Wasn't that cool


----------



## Bender (Jan 19, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I doubt that sherry would be evil



You fool she's spent 10 fricking years with Wesker of course she'd be turned evil. Feel resentment towards Claire and everyone else. Or does Wesker's nature not strike you as one who is fucked up in the head?


----------



## Vault (Jan 19, 2009)

Adonis said:


> This comment is so abhorrently inane and ironic I don't even know how to respond. Pot calling kettle black, perhaps?
> 
> I own a PS3 and a 360 and I'm old enough not to need to take sides jacking off a console because mommy could only buy him one.
> 
> ...



Your custom title clearly says *Certified hater*

And you talk about Irony


----------



## GAR Kamina (Jan 19, 2009)

Here you go fanboys 

SO STOP BITCHING


----------



## Memos (Jan 19, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> Here you go fanboys
> 
> SO STOP BITCHING


 Okay, i'll stop bitching...oh, no, i won't, it is still a week later than the 360.

Seriously though, people will still bitch about the week delay. Fanboys cannot be helped, and god forbid when they have a valid excuse to bitch, they won't let you forget about it.


----------



## Freija (Jan 19, 2009)

^
What he said, Microsoft's annoying method's are highlighted again.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2009)

I seriously doubt Microshit paid for the demo to come out early. They won't make money from it regardless. They'll make the same amount no matter what they day the demo comes out. And it's not like half of you don't already bitch that RE5 sucks so why are you bitching in the first place about a demo you'll bitch about anyway. and yes that was 3 bitches in one sentence 

Not to mention demo's are dumb. I never see why people get so hyped over em. There to check out a game and get a idea and move on. So you get it a week later, you still gotta wait more then a month to even play the full game. It's not like the full game is being delayed it's two short levels that take 10 minutes each to beat. Demo isn't going to change your life and if it is, go get a 360 .


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 19, 2009)

If you don't have Gold for Live, you would have to wait a week 

So the demo seems more targeted at Gold users getting the experience first, and then everyone else getting it a week later.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2009)

Sounds like quore, except live is actually useful besides just a demo


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 19, 2009)

Pretty much.

Qore is just a terrible clone of Gold, with almost none of the "worthwhile" perks.


----------



## Freija (Jan 19, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> I seriously doubt Microshit paid for the demo to come out early. They won't make money from it regardless. They'll make the same amount no matter what they day the demo comes out. And it's not like half of you don't already bitch that RE5 sucks so why are you bitching in the first place about a demo you'll bitch about anyway. and yes that was 3 bitches in one sentence
> 
> Not to mention demo's are dumb. I never see why people get so hyped over em. There to check out a game and get a idea and move on. So you get it a week later, you still gotta wait more then a month to even play the full game. It's not like the full game is being delayed it's two short levels that take 10 minutes each to beat. Demo isn't going to change your life and if it is, go get a 360 and shut the fuck up



Microsoft has been using the same tactics for a decade now and you're denying it? Sony isn't clean, but fuck Microsoft actually bribed people to use their products, doing so makes the adversaries lose more money because the interest in their machine gets higher, so when the adversary takes a hit the company gains money.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 19, 2009)

Welcome to the world of business, Freija.


----------



## Freija (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm very familiar with that world, Titan. But that does not mean I approve of such underhanded tactics.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 19, 2009)

Who does? Who does? 

All three companies have blood under their nails. I normally just look at the vidya and not the tactics of it all.

Besides, it's only a really short demo. Nothing to be mad or feel "shunned" for.


----------



## Freija (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm not just mad about this game, not to mention I've never said the other companies were clean, but they don't pay people to play their products.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh, they probably do. Nintendo has probably payed popular women to say they play the DS 

If you are going to be hateful, be hateful to all in the same dosage.


----------



## Freija (Jan 19, 2009)

I didn't mean in that sense  That's payment for work, while Microsoft is shoving money under the table to people so they can get a game ported, exclusive demo's and the freaking screen on most the trailers have the "playstation 3" part cut out nowadays.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 19, 2009)

Well, it's to get the edge on the competition after all. It's always a race to be the dominant one, especially in this generation.

Many games also HAVE to be multi-platform, simply due to the cost. If you think a game like FFXIII could just stay on the PS3, the dead-last place system in terms of sales, despite many claims from Square that the production on the game was fucking huge, then you are delusional.

Most of the PS3 logos are cut out of commercials because Microsoft aids in marketing the game out of their own pocket. On a business sense, that's a rather firm move to make. Again, if you need to bitch, bitch at Sony not wanting to help market the game, and LETTING Microsoft get an edge by letting them help showcase the game for their platform.

I don't know if anyone can complain about the demos in general, as the PSN is pretty shit when it comes to demos, almost always being put up later than the 360 ones. Of course, that is recouped because if you don't have Gold, you can't get the demo for a week unless you have the Pee Ess Tripes.


----------



## Memos (Jan 19, 2009)

I think its a fact of life, and especially of business that people cheat, lie, steal and do whatever they can to get ahead of the curve.

Lets get one thing clear here, Sony, Nintendo and MS, are ALL dirty, cheating, lying, money-grubbing assholes...simple as that. The only issue here is that MS can AFFORD to be better at all those things.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2009)

And a company helping there product become better isn't good? Well maybe for someone who only owns a PStripes but for people who own a xbox 360 it's great. Should be more mad at sony for not stepping up.


----------



## Memos (Jan 19, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> And a company helping there product become better isn't good? Well maybe for someone who only owns a PStripes but for people who own a xbox 360 it's great. Should be more mad at sony for not stepping up.


I don't think it's Sony not stepping up, but not being able to spend as much as MS can on buying exclusives. Sony wouldn't have been able to match or raise that $50 Million for the extra content for GTA4, but if they had, MS woud have been able to raise the price yet again.


----------



## Akira (Jan 19, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I don't think it's Sony not stepping up, but not being able to spend as much as MS can on buying exclusives. Sony wouldn't have been able to match or raise that $50 Million for the extra content for GTA4, but if they had, MS woud have been able to raise the price yet again.



$50 million for DLC is a fucking stupid investment, isn't the entire cost of Killzone 2 like $40 million?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2009)

Actually rockstar came to both sony and microsoft and asked them to split it so they have the funds to make the expansion. It was sony who didn't take the offer, microsoft did and so they got the product. 

The Media acted like it was microsoft who came in and said "50 mil, here, more content" when it was rockstar who offered both companies and Sony didn't want it. 

And there was no mention of Microsoft buying DMC4, resident evil 5, or GTA4, or FF13. So you're telling me that the only thing that gets mentioned in the news is an expansion to GTA4 but not that Microsoft bought exclusives rates to all these games. That it couldn't be because these companies can't afford to place there games on the lowest selling system with the lowest attach rate? All this "microsoft slipping money" here and there, where do you guys get it from? One article about GTA4 expansion in which it was mostly blown out of proportion and was actually Rockstar asking for the money to make the expansion and not the other way around.


----------



## Akira (Jan 19, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Actually rockstar came to both sony and microsoft and asked them to split it so they have the funds to make the expansion. It was sony who didn't take the offer, microsoft did and so they got the product.
> 
> The Media acted like it was microsoft who came in and said "50 mil, here, more content" when it was rockstar who offered both companies and Sony didn't want it.



It is still a stupid amount of money for DLC of all things, I don't give a shit who is paying for it or not.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2009)

See the thing is i don't really give a shit how stupid it is. I get to play it anyway for only 20 bucks  Microshit is not a concern to me unless they stop making systems which i doubt they will. And if that does happen, owell time to move on to a new one. I go where the games go


----------



## Freija (Jan 19, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> And a company helping there product become better isn't good? Well maybe for someone who only owns a PStripes but for people who own a xbox 360 it's great. Should be more mad at sony for not stepping up.



Actually, I own a Wii and I owned a 360, I am even more satisfied with my Wii than I was with my 360 


And hell, helping their product get better is not the case, by downsizing competition you're hindering the competition to get better, and when the competition lose drive you don't have to try so hard, which is why monopolizing is illegal in EU in the first place. Hindering development... Please try again with a better argument =).


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2009)

Well it's not illegal here, so i don't give a darn  I don't give a shit what the good games are on. I just buy where they are, if that means it's the XBOX 360 so be it. If it means the ps3, so be it. If it means the Wii so be it. I don't care about companies names, that's just lol sad.


----------



## Freija (Jan 19, 2009)

Meh, too lazy to continue this anyway, and I just realized this is the RE5 thread and not the PS3 thread  fucking multiple tabs open.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2009)

RE5 will own just like RE4.Now i just need them to add a story that's good and I'm down


----------



## Freija (Jan 19, 2009)

*coughs at that statement* So you're saying it will be a crap RE game, but a fucking awesome action game ?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2009)

Well since Pre-RE4 games had crap gameplay and RE4 had good gameplay, I'm saying it'll be a GOOD Re game. Yes, gasp, i don't agree that Pre-RE4 had good gameplay cause it didn't  

As a action game it's fairly well done. It's not as quick or tight as gears but it's more fun to shoot zombies then retarded lizard looking monsters.


----------



## Freija (Jan 19, 2009)

Gameplay wise, RE4 crushes the previous.

The other areas (not counting graphics, but such as horror and mood) the old crushes RE4.


----------



## Masurao (Jan 19, 2009)

Inb4 Killua.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Jan 19, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> See the thing is i don't really give a shit how stupid it is. *I get to play it anyway for only 20 bucks*  Microshit is not a concern to me unless they stop making systems which i doubt they will. And if that does happen, owell time to move on to a new one. I go where the games go



Well even though I generally agree with you about this whole console wars but I must say you *must *really give a shit about paying 20$ for a shitty DLC of a shitty game 

So you not only support a shitty game which encourage the developers to continue releasing shitty games but you also support the DLC Idea which should've been for free or already included in the disc 

Just my 2 cents, continue with your arguments m8s 



Freija the Dick said:


> Gameplay wise, RE4 crushes the previous.
> 
> The other areas (not counting graphics, but such as horror and mood) the old crushes RE4.


Seconded. 
Gameplay in 4 is better while the old schools are better in everything else


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2009)

I didn't really think any had phenomenal atmospheres but they were all ok, including re4. It comes down to two big differences for me. RE1-2 and Code had good stories. RE4 just had a meh one that was there to carry the new and much improved gameplay. I'm not saying RE pre 4 weren't needed to get the series to where it was it's just i didn't like the old gameplay.



GAR Kamina said:


> Well even though I generally agree with you about this whole console wars but I must say you *must *really give a shit about paying 20$ for a shitty DLC of a shitty game
> 
> So you not only support a shitty game which encourage the developers to continue releasing shitty games but you also support the DLC Idea which should've been for free or already included in the disc
> 
> ...


Well i enjoyed GTA4 despite a few problems with it and i think the expansion looks fun. I know it's a shock someone on the internet likes gta4


----------



## GAR Kamina (Jan 19, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Well *i enjoyed GTA4* despite a few problems with it and i think the expansion looks fun. I know it's a shock someone on the internet likes gta4





Enjoy and GTAIV in the same sentence???



I agree with you about the console wars and that Hajime no ippo is the shit  but man I must say I'm surprised??!!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 19, 2009)

Zechs Marquise said:


> Inb4 Killua.



Then the elitism circle will only move around in a circle again, for the 107th time.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> Enjoy and GTAIV in the same sentence???
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you about the console wars and that Hajime no ippo is the shit  but man I must say I'm surprised??!!



Lol i enjoyed it, was fun to me. 

And is your sig/avt from slam dunk? Wondering how that manga is.


----------



## Vault (Jan 19, 2009)

Zechs Marquise said:


> Inb4 Killua.



Even killua cant argue here


----------



## GAR Kamina (Jan 19, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Lol i enjoyed it, was fun to me



Good for you, I guess 



crazymtf said:


> And is your sig/avt from slam dunk? Wondering how that manga is.



Yup 

Both the manga and the anime is awesome, I actually rank it slightly above HnI which is really something since I absolutely love HnI 

The anime is 101 awesome episodes while the manga is still the third highest selling manga ever after Dragon ball and One piece


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> Good for you, I guess
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like i need to get the manga, though it only just started translating here, which is a shame cause it's gonna take forever. I guess i can wait but i don't wanna. Maybe when i get a laptop I'll read it easier 

Oh so the anime is good then though? I heard it had a few problems. Animation wise anyway but if it's truly good I must watch then  

How is real? It's by the same author and I've been hearing good things. Damn getting way off topic but i must know


----------



## Adonis (Jan 19, 2009)

Portia said:


> Your custom title clearly says *Certified hater*
> 
> And you talk about Irony



Yes, because custom titles aren't *custom* and I certainly didn't choose an ironic title intentionally in order to be ironic. 

And woe is the consumer who believes his corporation of choice is above shady business practices and is in it for more than just the money.


----------



## Bender (Jan 19, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> RE5 will own just like RE4.Now i just need them to add a story that's good and I'm down



You doubt RE5 you sonofabitch?  

Also what's this shit with GTA4 being put in the same sentence as RE? You know they're two completely different genres right?  I'm pretty sure you do or else you'd know the fail behind that post of yours.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> You doubt RE5 you sonofabitch?
> 
> Also what's this shit with GTA4 being put in the same sentence as RE? You know they're two completely different genres right?  I'm pretty sure you do or else you'd know the fail behind that post of yours.



What are you talking about?  I love RE5 demo. I think you quoted the wrong guy


----------



## Memos (Jan 20, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> What are you talking about?  I love RE5 demo. I think you quoted the wrong guy


 I think s/he was referring to your comment about adding a story to the game.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh. Well RE4 story was funny at best. Napoleon ftw  But seriously needed some RE 1-2 and code kinda story in it. 5 looks like it's doing it and can't wait.


----------



## Memos (Jan 20, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Oh. Well RE4 story was funny at best. Napoleon ftw  But seriously needed some RE 1-2 and code kinda story in it. 5 looks like it's doing it and can't wait.


 At this point, the RE games hold no value for me in regards to the story. I'm not saying they are bad in any way, but personally, I couldn't care less. I will buy this purely for the online co-op. If that isn't any good from the demo, then i will think twice about even bothering.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 20, 2009)

Well the stories aren't amazing or anything but they were fun to go by in RE 1-2. RE4 was meh in alot of ways but it did have very fun gameplay which is the reason i enjoyed it so far. RE5 seems to mix both.


----------



## Memos (Jan 20, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Well the stories aren't amazing or anything but they were fun to go by in RE 1-2. RE4 was meh in alot of ways but it did have very fun gameplay which is the reason i enjoyed it so far. RE5 seems to mix both.


 I'm staying away from being spoiled about the story in any way, so when i get the game, it will be fresh.

But whether or not i get the game is dependant on whether the gameplay, and especially the online co-op is fun....that's how much i am interested in the story


----------



## Freija (Jan 20, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Well the stories aren't amazing or anything but they were fun to go by in RE 1-2. RE4 was meh in alot of ways but it did have very fun gameplay which is the reason i enjoyed it so far. RE5 seems to mix both.



RE5 looks like RE4 in HD


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 20, 2009)

RE5 IS just a carbon copy of RE4 with added ingredients. The game mechanic will be 100% same, I mean they even kept the same enemy dying animation and added black version of Dr. Salvador. Maybe I should call him Dr. Africano.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Jan 20, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Sounds like i need to get the manga, though it only just started translating here, which is a shame cause it's gonna take forever. I guess i can wait but i don't wanna. Maybe when i get a laptop I'll read it easier
> 
> *Oh so the anime is good then* though? I heard it had a few problems. Animation wise anyway but if it's truly good I must watch then
> 
> How is real? It's by the same author and I've been hearing good things. Damn getting way off topic but i must know



The anime is good you say??!!

Slam Dunk is THE best sport Manga/Anime ever, nuff' said 

The only problem with the Anime is that it ended without showing the last arc(National tournament arc) 

Forget Real and go watch Slam Dunk now, believe me you won't be disappointed 



Freija the Dick said:


> RE5 looks like RE4 in HD


 
 Meh ... 

 How long all of you are going to keep this


----------



## Freija (Jan 20, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> RE5 IS just a carbon copy of RE4 with added ingredients. The game mechanic will be 100% same, I mean they even kept the same enemy dying animation and added black version of Dr. Salvador. Maybe I should call him Dr. Africano.



 I know


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 20, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> RE5 IS just a carbon copy of RE4 with added ingredients. The game mechanic will be 100% same, I mean they even kept the same enemy dying animation and added black version of Dr. Salvador. Maybe I should call him Dr. Africano.



Yep except new environments, online co-op, new weapons, new story, new characters, and since online brings in all new elements on how to play and continuing the series. Doesn't sound like a sequel at all.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 20, 2009)

WHY DOES THE ONLINE MATTER

JESUS CHRIST I HATE THIS GENERATION


----------



## Adonis (Jan 20, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Yep except new environments, online co-op, new weapons, new story, new characters, and since online brings in all new elements on how to play and continuing the series. Doesn't sound like a sequel at all.



Given that it's a cross-generational leap and has been in development for 3 years, identical gameplay is simply inexcusable.


----------



## Freija (Jan 20, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> WHY DOES THE ONLINE MATTER
> 
> JESUS CHRIST I HATE THIS GENERATION



*nods and agree's*


----------



## Vault (Jan 20, 2009)

Everything is the same, from the way the enemies die, most the sounds they make etc

RE5 is gonna be the shittest RE ever, i called it


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 20, 2009)

nah it can't beat RE4, because this game actually promises a half-decent story. I mean the origin of Progenitor interests me as well, but I hear it's linked to the Las Shittas. DO NOT WANT


----------



## Akira (Jan 20, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Yep except new environments, online co-op, new weapons, new story, new characters, and since online brings in all new elements on how to play and continuing the series. Doesn't sound like a sequel at all.



No, just an expansion pack.


----------



## Vault (Jan 20, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> nah it can't beat RE4, because this game actually promises a half-decent story. I mean the origin of Progenitor interests me as well, but I hear it's linked to the Las Shittas. DO NOT WANT



Ofcourse those fossils are going to be there  

RE6 i call something supernatural like demons actually being present in the REverse


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 20, 2009)

Which brings me on the topic of RE 3.5

WHY THE FUCK DID YOU SCRAP IT SHITCOM


----------



## Athrum (Jan 20, 2009)

Man you do complain a lot, if you don't like why do you play it? xD


----------



## Freija (Jan 20, 2009)

For the story


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 20, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Given that it's a cross-generational leap and has been in development for 3 years, identical gameplay is simply inexcusable.



RE4 is loved so much for it's gameplay. Why would they change it? It's like changing how God of war is played or metal gear *Just examples, i know you don't like mgs *, if it changed drastically it wouldn't be the same game. RE1-3 gameplay sucked, it needed changing. 



Portia said:


> Everything is the same, from the way the enemies die, most the sounds they make etc
> 
> RE5 is gonna be the shittest RE ever, i called it


RE dead aim, outbreaks, 3, and zero all sucked. I doubt a game that follows one of the highest rated games gameplay will suck. 



Fenrir said:


> No, just an expansion pack.


Well this is the best expansion pack I've seen. Most expansions add 3-4 hours more of gameplay, usually a quest or two, with maybe a new unit for MMO's/RTS. But if this is an expansion so is god of war 2, mgs 2-4, persona 2-4, and about every sequel out there. 



Freija the Dick said:


> For the story



Story not all that great anyway. You guys make it out to be some master piece to start with


----------



## Vault (Jan 20, 2009)

> RE dead aim, outbreaks, 3, and zero all sucked. I doubt a game that follows one of the highest rated games gameplay will suck.



i was talking about in canon 

Outbreak files  Zombie rhinos and elephants


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 20, 2009)

Canon = RE3 and RE Zero both were meh at best. Doubt this will be the worst, this looks to be the best.


----------



## Vault (Jan 20, 2009)

Played the demo  gameplay wise i prefer 4 

And before you asked i had come from playing RE4 before jumping on that demo


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 20, 2009)

That's fine if you like RE4 better. Just saying no way this will be the worse one. I just can't see it being worse storywise then 4 and 3. And better co-op idea then zero for sure. 

While i loved 4 and played every version and GC version twice i still enjoyed RE5 alot, especially playing it with a friend.


----------



## Akira (Jan 20, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Well this is the best expansion pack I've seen. Most expansions add 3-4 hours more of gameplay, usually a quest or two, with maybe a new unit for MMO's/RTS. *But if this is an expansion so is god of war 2, mgs 2-4, persona 2-4, and about every sequel out there.*



Not really, since all of those implement at least *one* new gameplay element or at least some non-identical animations.

My main point is all of the things you mentioned in your earlier post can be said of the Fallout 3 DLC (just an example) minus the online play, and as Adonis said cross generational leap + 3 years of dev time shouldn't look like it plays identically.


----------



## Adonis (Jan 20, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> RE4 is loved so much for it's gameplay. Why would they change it? It's like changing how God of war is played or metal gear *Just examples, i know you don't like mgs *, if it changed drastically it wouldn't be the same game. RE1-3 gameplay sucked, it needed changing.



I'm not asking to completely change it. But to leave it exactly how it was implies a perfection that simply isn't true. How about streamlining the tank controls?


----------



## Vault (Jan 20, 2009)

crazy i think RE5 appeals to you alot because you are a co-op type of person.-


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 20, 2009)

Adonis said:


> I'm not asking to completely change it. But to leave it exactly how it was implies a perfection that simply isn't true. How about streamlining the tank controls?



Tank controls could be worked out but meh, i guess it comes down to liking the gameplay from 4. I loved it so i guess it not changing doesn't bother me. 



Portia said:


> crazy i think RE5 appeals to you alot because you are a co-op type of person.-



Maybe. I do love co-op, but i also em interested in the story quite alot due to liking the story from the others.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 20, 2009)

NEWFAGS. IN MY RE5 THREAD


----------



## Freija (Jan 20, 2009)

RE4 storyline was crap


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 20, 2009)

What? RE4 had a story?


----------



## Freija (Jan 20, 2009)

Yeah, it was something about saving a rich girl from evuhl conspirators


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh well, RE2 is still the most common favorited RE game

YEAH


----------



## Memos (Jan 20, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Oh well, RE2 is still the most common favorited RE game
> 
> YEAH


 
GRAY FOX!?!


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 20, 2009)

When is RE5 coming out?

Oh and you guys sure bitch a lot.  The only game that had a good plot was the first one and even then it was mostly the atmosphere and immersion that was so good.  RE 4 is fun as hell and if this is like that on a next gen system going through an entirely new environment it's going to rock.


----------



## Memos (Jan 20, 2009)

The Faint Smile said:


> When is RE5 coming out?
> 
> Oh and you guys sure bitch a lot. The only game that had a good plot was the first one and even then it was mostly the atmosphere and immersion that was so good. RE 4 is fun as hell and if this is like that on a next gen system going through an entirely new environment it's going to rock.


 5th of March in Japan

13th of March in US and EU


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks, wow that's close.  Can't wait to try it


----------



## Memos (Jan 20, 2009)

The Faint Smile said:


> Thanks, wow that's close. Can't wait to try it


 The demo is out pretty soon on the 360, i think the 26th and on PSN on Feb 2nd.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 21, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> GRAY FOX!?!



Gray Fox, calling Snake a rookie since 1987 


The Faint Smile said:


> Oh and you guys sure bitch a lot.  The only game that had a good plot was the first one and even then it was mostly the atmosphere and immersion that was so good.  RE 4 is fun as hell and if this is like that on a next gen system going through an entirely new environment it's going to rock.



The second one had a better plot than the first one. It's THE perfect sequel and took the series exactly where it needed to go. Zero served some good backstory as well. And CVX is just awesome.


----------



## Freija (Jan 21, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> The demo is out pretty soon on the 360, i think the 26th and on PSN on Feb 2nd.



Can't wait til' the second.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 21, 2009)

Prepare to be dissapointed

I know I was


----------



## Freija (Jan 21, 2009)

So was I when I tried the 360 demo at a friends house.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 21, 2009)

Well, if you don't have any hopes for the game, you can't be disappointed


----------



## Memos (Jan 21, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Well, if you don't have any hopes for the game, you can't be disappointed


 The demo looked bad for me, but i will be keeping my fingers crossed for the gameplay.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 21, 2009)

If this game doesn't scare me at least once, I'm going to Osaka


----------



## Memos (Jan 21, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> At least you'll have a week to spend with your xbox friends.


 And we will all come here and laugh at you losers.


Gray Fox said:


> If this game doesn't scare me at least once, I'm going to Osaka


 And do what?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 21, 2009)

Kill the staff, buy the license, and make a proper RE game.


----------



## Memos (Jan 21, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Kill the staff, buy the license, and make a proper RE game.


 Well, good plan, except, you aren't rich enough to buy the license and you'll be in prison anyway.

So, after you kill them, the license will be passed on to an American developer, ideally one with experience making survival horror games, such as Double Helix Games.

Then we can have Resident Evil 6:Homecoming: Zombie-free edition.

Awesome


----------



## Freija (Jan 21, 2009)

Like you're that rich


----------



## Fin (Jan 21, 2009)

Can't wait to kill some african infected.


----------



## Freija (Jan 21, 2009)

Is that some racism.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 21, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> The second one had a better plot than the first one. It's THE perfect sequel and took the series exactly where it needed to go. Zero served some good backstory as well. And CVX is just awesome.



Honestly I liked the earlier ones but they were getting really repetitive.  RE 4 was a great change of pace for the series.  Hopefully the new one can add some more elements to the mix but either it should be fun regardless.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 21, 2009)

I personally prefer the old games in a way, probably because of nostalgic feelings.

REmake is awesome


----------



## MS81 (Jan 21, 2009)

damn I wanna know what the frack happened to jill!!!!


----------



## Freija (Jan 21, 2009)

Chris gave her AIDS.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 21, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I personally prefer the old games in a way, probably because of nostalgic feelings.
> 
> REmake is awesome



Has be memories, cause man the gameplay sucked. 

And for people who are worried if they like it or not. It feels exactly like RE4 in terms of gameplay. That's like picking up god of war 2 after hating 1 and saying "Now i'm not sure if ima like the gameplay in this one" it feels the same.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 21, 2009)

I don't know I prefer the atmosphere for the old games, don't get me wrong RE4 was fucking awesome


----------



## Memos (Jan 21, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I don't know I prefer the atmosphere for the old games, don't get me wrong RE4 was fucking awesome


 The atmosphere is one aspect in which the first 2 games greatly excelled. I feel that the same hasn't been achieved by any of the other games. Though, i haven't played Code Veronica, so, i can't speak for that.


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Jan 21, 2009)

Code Veronica was a piece of shit. The only good thing was Wesker.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 21, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I personally prefer the old games in a way, probably because of nostalgic feelings.
> 
> REmake is awesome


Yeah the GC one was my first experience with the series and it really left an impression.  I think RE 2 didn't impress me because I played on N64 afterwards...

I think the more open-ended environment and the little atmospheric touches like the journals make the first two so great.  RE 4 tried to copy it with the little notes but it just made the villains seem retarded.  RE 4 is still completely fucking awesome though.


MS81 said:


> damn I wanna know what the frack happened to jill!!!!


I just saw that when I was looking at screen shots...I can't believe they did that.  We better get a good story or a playable extra mode with her to make up for such a travesty.


----------



## Akira (Jan 21, 2009)

The Faint Smile said:


> I just saw that when I was looking at screen shots...I can't believe they did that.  We better get a good story or a playable extra mode with her to make up for such a travesty.



I remember reading on the trophy/achievement list that one of the goals was "Work together to save someone special" and the achievement was called "Master of removing".


THE PLOT THICKENS!


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 21, 2009)

That is interesting...Maybe there are multiple routes you can take through the story? 

That would be pretty cool.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 21, 2009)

Does anyone know if game play quality of the PS3 (ZOMFG blue ray!) will be better than the 360? Or are they pretty much the same?


----------



## Memos (Jan 21, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Does anyone know if game play quality of the PS3 (ZOMFG blue ray!) will be better than the 360? Or are they pretty much the same?


 Do you mean loading times?

Other aspects, such as the graphics and music and such will be pretty much identical.


----------



## Fin (Jan 22, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Is that some racism.



No the better way to put it is how they reason with things.  Bullets and Parasites.


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

Suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuure.


----------



## Memos (Jan 22, 2009)

I may not kill any of the black people. I don't want Wesker to call me a racist


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

But I'm a racist so I can shoot em' rite? 


Anyway, how does the CE look for EU ? Same as the US ?


----------



## Memos (Jan 22, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> But I'm a racist so I can shoot em' rite?
> 
> 
> Anyway, how does the CE look for EU ? Same as the US ?


 Lol, no, it sucks ass. It was posted a while back if you remember, it was a HUGE picture

What is sad though is that the US CE is MUCH better than the EU version, yet, we will probably end up paying as much or more than the US


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

Meh,  Was it only the steelbox then D; fucking fail. We always get crap.


----------



## Memos (Jan 22, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Meh,  Was it only the steelbox then D; fucking fail. We always get crap.


 I'm sure there was a bonus disc and possibly an art book, but...meh. I want my freaking Chris figure

Seriously though, what is the appeal of steel boxes?


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

They're hard


----------



## Memos (Jan 22, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> They're hard


 I have Mass Effect in the steel box, it has that stupid cover that slides over it, which never stays on properly and slides off. You have to keep the gamediscs, which are in their little disc holder booklet. Its stupid. Just useless.


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

Mass Effect was a useless game so


----------



## Memos (Jan 22, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Mass Effect was a useless game so


 Yeah but that wasn't due to the steel box. The steel box fails in its own right.


----------



## Fin (Jan 22, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuure.



Minus the Parasites of course.


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

Of course Fin, of course.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 22, 2009)

I wonder if there any news on the wii reREmake?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 22, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Meh,  Was it only the steelbox then D; fucking fail. We always get crap.



And yet, EU got the BEST LE for MGS4 

I LOVE YOU KOJIMA


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

So unfair that I had no money T_T


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 22, 2009)

It's karma


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

I owned you too much in the past


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 22, 2009)

Nah, you owned yourself in the past.


----------



## Memos (Jan 22, 2009)

You guys flirt like crazy when you're left alone....


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Nah, you owned yourself in the past.



Keep dreaming virgin.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh you totally got me there


----------



## Athrum (Jan 22, 2009)

this sexual tension is giving me a boner


----------



## The Boss (Jan 22, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Do you mean loading times?
> 
> Other aspects, such as the graphics and music and such will be pretty much identical.



Hmmm.... So I know PS3 has this installing thingie.. and 360 doesn't. SO it's better to get 360 version? amirite?


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

^


----------



## Felix (Jan 22, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Hmmm.... So I know PS3 has this installing thingie.. and 360 doesn't. SO it's better to get 360 version? amirite?



yesrrite

Although you can install on the Xbox 360 as well

Thing is, the install on PS3 makes the loading times equal to Xbox 360 without installation

Xbox 360 with installation gets a slight edge


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

^
What are you on about >_> All PS3 games doesn't have an install. So far the only game with install time I played was MGS4.


----------



## Vault (Jan 22, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> ^



Ita is a Ps3fan  

Sarcasm anyone


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 22, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> ^
> What are you on about >_> All PS3 games doesn't have an install. So far the only game with install time I played was MGS4.



He's talking about mandatory install. Most games i got do it now but i hear Killzone 2 won't. Which is good cause they barely do shit in terms of helping the game.They just take my time.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 22, 2009)

If i get RE5 it will be 360 ofcourse

i hope it sells wel so they can make 360 remakes of the older games


----------



## The Boss (Jan 22, 2009)

Felix said:


> yesrrite
> Although you can install on the Xbox 360 as well
> Thing is, the install on PS3 makes the loading times equal to Xbox 360 without installation
> Xbox 360 with installation gets a slight edge.


Oh I see.. so 360 FTW.  I thought installing was not needed for 360 games? Unlike PS3 where you have to install? (Sorry MGS4 is the only game that has ever been played on my PS3.) Is this installment thing for 360 a new thing? Last time I played with my 360 was in early July.  



Portia said:


> Ita is a Ps3fan
> Sarcasm anyone


 



Freija the Dick said:


> ^


At least I didn't spend 2 days looking for ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).. I mean flags.


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> He's talking about mandatory install. Most games i got do it now but i hear Killzone 2 won't. Which is good cause they barely do shit in terms of helping the game.They just take my time.



Yeah, I was too  I installed SC4 but that was because I'm too lazy to wait for the loadings screens.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 22, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Oh I see.. so 360 FTW.  I thought installing was not needed for 360 games? Unlike PS3 where you have to install? (Sorry MGS4 is the only game that has ever been played on my PS3.) Is this installment thing for 360 a new thing? Last time I played with my 360 was in early July.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you CAN install 360 games, you don't have to


----------



## The Boss (Jan 22, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> you CAN install 360 games, you don't have to


Thanks for the info. ^^


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> At least I didn't spend 2 days looking for ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).. I mean flags.



At least I learned basic math, 1 day = 24 hours

24x2 = 48

I said 83 which is closer to 3 and a half days.


----------



## Memos (Jan 22, 2009)

The 360 installation is different from the PS3 installation.

Some games on the PS3 such as MGS4, DMC4 and GTA4 have to be installed, but what they install is game data.

The 360 has a feature where you CAN install the actual game to the hard-drive. This helps in a variety of ways, it reduces loading times, seeing as it loads game data from the hard-drive, it means the disc doesn't need to be read which means the console doesn't heat up as much and this cuts down on potential RRoD problems.

Also, due to the lack of disc reading, the 360 is a LOT quieter.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 22, 2009)

is this the wii remake of REmake?


----------



## Athrum (Jan 22, 2009)

no, its the same from GC


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 22, 2009)

too bad, I once read that they were remaking the remake for the wii


----------



## chrisp (Jan 22, 2009)

Man, I can't wait for RE5 on my PS3!!


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

*looks at set*

*loves it*

*reps Zarigani*

*what manga?*


----------



## chrisp (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks man. It's Black Lagoon. I think there's a manga, but I've only gone through the anime. I recommend it on the strongest!


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks man, Shinsen-subs subbed it rite ? *in that case I have it on the HDD somewhere *former member of SHS*


----------



## Vault (Jan 22, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Oh I see.. so 360 FTW.  I thought installing was not needed for 360 games? Unlike PS3 where you have to install? (Sorry MGS4 is the only game that has ever been played on my PS3.) Is this installment thing for 360 a new thing? Last time I played with my 360 was in early July.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dont  me  

No Xbot loves Kojima like you do


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 23, 2009)

But no one loves Kojima like I do


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 24, 2009)

I wonder what would of happened if birkin was still alive and was working together with wesker


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 24, 2009)

The world would already be theirs.


----------



## Memos (Jan 26, 2009)

The demo is out for the 360

Go to "_Game Marketplace"_, look under "_R_" and it should be there. I'm in Europe, so if it doesn't work for anyone else, either you wait some more or make a European or US account.
---

Edit: The chainsaw decapitation scene has been nerfed pretty badly

The tank controls are back and they have been tweaked to an acceptable level between that of the original RE and RE4.

Not bad overall, will have to play online co-op to properly gauge how much i like it.


----------



## Hollow Prince (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow...Im shocked to say this but im not impressed!


----------



## Memos (Jan 26, 2009)

Uncharted had more survival horror than this.

Just saying...


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 26, 2009)

Oh we already knew this.

So I'll say it again

Fuck you Capcom, I'm coming to Japan.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 26, 2009)

So at least RE4 was a good action game, acutally the alone in the dark amde the horro survivial genre, RE just popularized it.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Jan 26, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> actually the alone in the dark made the *3D *horro survivial genre, RE just popularized it.



Yup  ......


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 26, 2009)

Is that Slam Dunk, Kamina?

Just watched the first episode. It was pretty damn good. Wish it had better quality though D:

101 episodes is the complete series right?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 26, 2009)

RE 1-3 were horror anyway, it was action horror 100%. 

RE4 just didn't have shit gameplay like the others, lol.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 26, 2009)

Action Horror makes no sense whatsoever.

In the previous games, you had to conserve ammo (if you ever played above Easy), and that makes it NOT action


----------



## Stalin (Jan 26, 2009)

Then whats the point of guns if most of the time you have to run from the zombies.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 26, 2009)

To use it when you absolutely have to use it, instead of gun blazing all over the place.


----------



## Slips (Jan 26, 2009)

I hope I'm going to get the jist of it as I skipped RE4


----------



## GAR Kamina (Jan 26, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Is that Slam Dunk, Kamina?
> 
> Just watched the first episode. It was pretty damn good. Wish it had better quality though D:
> 
> 101 episodes is the complete series right?



Yup 

Just as I told *crazymtf *b4 Its one of the best Manga/Animes ever 

And yes its 101 awesome episodes along with 4 short OVA's


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 26, 2009)

Are the 4 OVAs a part of the canon story? It's after the series, I presume?


----------



## GAR Kamina (Jan 26, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Are the 4 OVAs a part of the canon story? It's after the series, I presume?



No, but all of them are integrated into the series, watch the first one b/w epi 20-21 and the second OVA b/w 36-37 and the other 2 right after epi 60 

They are not as important since they are not canon but if you can watch it then why not 

My only advice is to Saviour it b/c believe me there aren't many anime as awesome as this  and this is a statement coming from someone who doesn't even like basketball.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 26, 2009)

How does Hajime no Ippo stack up to it in your opinion?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 26, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Action Horror makes no sense whatsoever.
> 
> In the previous games, you had to conserve ammo (if you ever played above Easy), and that makes it NOT action



Sorry action horror story, crappy ass gameplay. That describes old RE perfectly


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 26, 2009)

If only the old RE had first person during shooting, then it would be like MGS.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 26, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> If only the old RE had first person during shooting, then it would be like MGS.



So it'd still be clunky until the 4th installment?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 26, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> So it'd still be clunky until the 4th installment?



Indeed, with both series 4ths the charm. 

So many things wrong with the camera in both of the series.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 26, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> At least I learned basic math, 1 day = 24 hours
> 24x2 = 48
> I said 83 which is closer to 3 and a half days.


Stop being so cool. 



Portia said:


> Dont :argh me :pek
> No Xbot loves Kojima like you do :LOS


I love my Xbox.  I only have love for PS3 cuz of MGS4.  PS3 is useless without MGS4.  .. oh and FF13. 



Gray Fox said:


> But no one loves Kojima like I do


 



Slips said:


> I hope I'm going to get the jist of it as I skipped RE4


WHY WOULD YOU SKIP RE4!!


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 27, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Sorry action horror story, crappy ass gameplay. That describes old RE perfectly



The new RE can be thrown into the generic action shooters shitpile


----------



## GAR Kamina (Jan 27, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> How does Hajime no Ippo stack up to it in your opinion?



Hajime no Ippo is only second to Slam Dunk in the sports Manga/anime genre, both are awesome and can't be missed


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 27, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> The new RE can be thrown into the generic action shooters shitpile



I'll take generic action shooter over shitty gameplay any day


----------



## ssjchris (Jan 27, 2009)

looks awesome!!!!i finished RE4 and it was awesome and i hope RE5 will be too


----------



## Stalin (Jan 27, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> The new RE can be thrown into the generic action shooters shitpile



ITs nowhere as bad as resident evil surivivor. Plus RE4 was not genric.


----------



## Slips (Jan 27, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Stop being so cool.
> 
> 
> I love my Xbox.  I only have love for PS3 cuz of MGS4.  PS3 is useless without MGS4.  .. oh and FF13.
> ...



Because action horror games bore me

Only reason I have RE5 on pre order is it looks good and theres fuck all else out too


----------



## The Boss (Jan 27, 2009)

Slips said:


> Because action horror games bore me
> 
> Only reason I have RE5 on pre order is it looks good and theres fuck all else out too



You're missing out... RE4 is more than an action horror game.. but then again RE5 doesn't look much like horror either. I don't think you will miss out much storyline wise.. but RE4 is probably the best in the series currently IMO. Leon and Ada has become iconic for RE now. Anywho, in creepiness factor the original RE1 pwns all.


----------



## Captain Snow (Jan 27, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> You're missing out... RE4 is more than an action horror game.. but then again RE5 doesn't look much like horror either. I don't think you will miss out much storyline wise.. but RE4 is probably the best in the series currently IMO. Leon and Ada has become iconic for RE now. Anywho, in creepiness factor the original RE1 pwns all.



Oh yes...RE1 scared the crap out of me. I don't know how RE1 Director's Cut is really any different than the original version of the game, but that game really did scare me. Although I didn't play it that much because I was about five or six years old at the time.

Anyway, I'm getting RE5 for sure, it looks pretty cool.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 27, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> ITs nowhere as bad as resident evil surivivor. Plus RE4 was not genric.



Don't start with him sir.


----------



## Bender (Jan 27, 2009)

Slips said:


> Because action horror games bore me
> 
> Only reason I have RE5 on pre order is it looks good and theres fuck all else out too



You're a fucking crackhead dude

RE4 was a great reboot to the series and some parts of it play out to the next game that's coming out.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 28, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> ITs nowhere as bad as resident evil surivivor. Plus RE4 was not genric.



Keep telling yourself that.


----------



## Vault (Jan 28, 2009)

It really wasnt generic


----------



## Memos (Jan 28, 2009)

RE4 was great on it's own merits. It was simply too different for some to consider it a proper RE game.


----------



## Vault (Jan 28, 2009)

well all those who are butthurt  im looking at you Kenny  live with it, crapcom isnt going back to its re roots


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 28, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> RE4 was great on it's own merits. It was simply too different for elitists to consider it a proper RE game.



Fixed.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 28, 2009)

Elitists > You > Goofy


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 28, 2009)

Elitists>>Me>>Me?

Time Paradox


----------



## Memos (Jan 28, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Elitists>>Me>>Me?
> 
> Time Paradox


 Spacial Paradox actually


----------



## GAR Kamina (Jan 28, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> *Elitists>>Me>>Me?*
> 
> Time Paradox



Fission Mailed


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 28, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> Fission Mailed



Hay why'd yew bold the quote of mines?  

I dun do anythin.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 28, 2009)

After playing the demo, I'm not impressed with RE5. I haven't played co-op yet so I don't know how much better the game can be but I was disappointed. :/


----------



## The Boss (Jan 29, 2009)

I just DLed the demo. Gonna try it out by this weekend.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Jan 29, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Hay why'd yew bold the quote of mines?
> 
> I dun do anythin.



Seriously why did you have to ask? , You know it was not directed to you


----------



## Vault (Jan 29, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> *Hay why'd yew bold the quote of mines?
> 
> I dun do anythin.*



O rly


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 31, 2009)

So, a thought has occured to me.

What if bird-mask girl is Jill?

Wesker either fakes her death, or she dies for real but he gets her corpse, andin either case he puts the Las Plagas- or a Las Plagas/ T-virus hybrid, or some other virus- inside her to put her unde his control (I'm guessing Las Plagas because the girl has glowing red eyes, just like them). 

Or something along those lines. It would explain the point of Capcom choosing to kill Jill.


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Jan 31, 2009)

The demo was awesome. Can't wait for the full game.


----------



## Athrum (Feb 1, 2009)

For the people with PS3, the demo is on the japanese PSN


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 1, 2009)

FACK! I want the demo for mi ps3 nowz


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 1, 2009)

Vault said:


> well all those who are butthurt  im looking at you Kenny  live with it, crapcom* isnt going back to its re roots*



God no, went back to that gameplay it suck again.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 1, 2009)

I played the 360 one. I have to say I am very impressed. Audio is amazing, graphics is the best I seen yet (might be even better than killzone 2 0_0). Controls though I dislike =/ The Wii's controls for RE4 are the best imo and it feels like I downgraded when I am playing RE5. O well, I will get used to it.

I pre ordered the collectors edition for Ps3.


----------



## Memos (Feb 2, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I played the 360 one. I have to say I am very impressed. Audio is amazing, graphics is the best I seen yet (might be even better than killzone 2 0_0). Controls though I dislike =/ *The Wii's controls for RE4 are the best imo and it feels like I downgraded when I am playing RE5*. O well, I will get used to it.
> 
> I pre ordered the collectors edition for Ps3.


 This is exactly how i felt. The controls were kind of slow, though they can be optimized for quicker movement, but, the restrictions on movement made the game plain annoying. I know some people think that it makes the game more difficult and tight and therefore scary, but i just found that it was purposefully holding you back from what you can do. It hurts the gameplay IMO.


----------



## ahmedwali (Feb 2, 2009)

*Hi*

Hello,
      Resident evil is very good games i love it.. but resident evil 5 not available in our area..


----------



## The Boss (Feb 2, 2009)

Well, I tried the demo for RE5, and I hate the game play. It was really annoying that I had to hold down A to run instead of X. (Which would have made it easier to turn while running.) The whole switching the gun while game is still running is very cool but... annoying too. Like I would try to take out my gun but will not be able to b/c of zombie attacks. I guess that counts for the "making it more real life" factor... but seriously.. it's kinda distracting. 

*tl:dr* Yes, yes, yes, I agree with you guys, gameplay is painfully awful, and it sucks.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 2, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Well, I tried the demo for RE5, and I hate the game play. It was really annoying that I had to hold down A to run instead of X.


Did you know that you can simply use the L2 (whatever the button is called when you hold down the left analog stick) to run? Really the same as COD4's.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 2, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Did you know that you can simply use the L2 (whatever the button is called when you hold down the left analog stick) to run? Really the same as COD4's.



Seriously? I dun play COD4...so.. yeah... Anyways that's excellent news.


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2009)

Re5 gameplay sucks

Re4 FTW


----------



## Memos (Feb 2, 2009)

Vault said:


> Re5 gameplay sucks
> 
> Re4 FTW


 This is quite true, IMO at least. The new tweaks to the gameplay do not create a feeling of panic or horror, it creates a feeling of annoyance and rage, and in my case, indifference to the game.


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2009)

The gameplay is so stiff and slow  i hate it


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 2, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Well, I tried the demo for RE5, and I hate the game play. It was really annoying that I had to hold down A to run instead of X. (Which would have made it easier to turn while running.) The whole switching the gun while game is still running is very cool but... annoying too. Like I would try to take out my gun but will not be able to b/c of zombie attacks. I guess that counts for the "making it more real life" factor... but seriously.. it's kinda distracting.
> 
> *tl:dr* Yes, yes, yes, I agree with you guys, *gameplay is painfully awful, and it sucks.*







Vault said:


> Re5 gameplay sucks
> 
> Re4 FTW



Its the same but in 5 its a little better b/c you can change weapons and use herbs *on the fly*


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 2, 2009)

RE2 > CVX > all > RE5 > RE4

Canon


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2009)

Gay Fox you dont know what you are talking about  

RE5 < RE4 

I dont care about your fanboy bullshit


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 2, 2009)

How the fuck is a spin-off game better than a main series game?


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2009)

RE4 a spinoff  no way


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 2, 2009)

For once grey fox is right, R5>>>R4. It's R4 but better. Haters can hate, but facts are facts, R5 >>> All of the haters


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 2, 2009)

The Wii version of RE4 still controls better though. But RE2 > All still


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2009)

Lol no hating here Re5 is shit, end of


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 2, 2009)

Hataaaa. RE5 >>> You. Since you'll still buy it despite saying is sucks, lol.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 2, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> *RE2 > CVX *> all > RE5 > RE4
> 
> Canon



I agree that RE2 and REV are the best but no way in hell RE3 or the Remakes are better than 4 

And you rating 5 is just stupid since you didn't even have the game 

I rank it as this: RE2 > REV > RE4 > REmake > RE3 > RE 

Edit:  I was trying to write RE:cv but if I write it in capitals you get this stupid face


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 2, 2009)

Lol you hatin on 5 because it actually promises a *story*? Or is this just the gameplay talking, because I despise people labeling games as shit because of its gameplay

REmake is above RE4 in every regard. It's the *perfect* Resident Evil game, not the best, but perfect gameplay wise.


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2009)

Who said im buying it ?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 2, 2009)

RE 5 fucking sucks... Re 4 at least had Ada and some cool plot about Wisker,Ada and Leon....
IF jill DIES in RE 5 i swear il never buy any capcom games EVER AGAIN


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 2, 2009)

Cool plot between Wesker, Ada and Leon?

OH YOU MEAN THE 2 SECOND MENTIONS?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 2, 2009)

Whats this ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) talk about *RE4 *sucking ass?  In case some of you guys forgot RE4 was the first of it's kind. It opened a new door to similar types of gaming. 

Sure RE4 was different from all the other games.. but fuck, I can't ever get why I can only to straight, backwards, and turn in circles in all the other RE games.  It was annoying.  



GAR Kamina said:


> Its the same but in 5 its a little better b/c you can change weapons and use herbs *on the fly*


It's true, Gameplay is _exactly _the same as RE4 but only now you can change your weapons and all the jazz.. but _THATS THE ISSUE_. RE4 gameplay is sooo 2004. Whats with this shit where I can't move if I steady my gun? I have to steady my gun and shoot in place? FAIL. Get with 2009 RE5. 

lol I'll still buy it.  I'll probably just have to get use to the old gameplay again.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 2, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Cool plot between Wesker, Ada and Leon?
> 
> OH YOU MEAN THE 2 SECOND MENTIONS?


i was sarcastic.... but still... if i wanted to play zombie shooter than id go for left 4 dead... I love Re because of its story,gameplay and the mysterious atmosphere it creates( and creepy).I HATE FUCKING LAS PLAGAS AND FUCKING  T VIRUS INFECTED ONES RUNNING AT YOU AT 21939219239213 khm
FFS
AND SHEVA SUCKS
end


----------



## Memos (Feb 2, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> i was sarcastic.... but still... if i wanted to play zombie shooter than id go for left 4 dead... I love Re because of its story,gameplay and the mysterious atmosphere it creates( and creepy).I HATE FUCKING LAS PLAGAS AND FUCKING T VIRUS INFECTED ONES *RUNNING AT YOU AT 21939219239213 khm*
> FFS
> AND SHEVA SUCKS
> end


 running at you and stopping for a minute to rest JUST as they get to you.

I hated the AI and i HATED Sheva' voice acting.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 2, 2009)

213124265626 khm then stops in front of you for 5 seconds just standing there


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 2, 2009)

Perfect my ass, RE2, RE:cv and RE4 are way better than REmake in every aspect, gamplay, story, music, VA and dialog, length, extras ...etc you name it.

Just like I said b4 Capcom made three excellent RE games and three average ones:

RE2 > RE:cv >= RE4 (Excellent) / REmake > RE3 > RE (Average)


----------



## The Boss (Feb 2, 2009)

I agree Sheva does suck.


----------



## Memos (Feb 2, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> I agree Sheva does suck.


 The way she says "partner" annoys me so much, once, she said it about 3 times in the space of 30 seconds and i shut of the game. Seriously


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 2, 2009)

How is REmake worse than CVX and RE2 gameplay? CVX and RE2 are better games, but pure gameplay and scares, REmake wins.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 2, 2009)

Best Re for me where Code Veronica, Remake and nemesis.Re 2 was good indeed but highly overrated.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 2, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> It's true, Gameplay is _exactly _the same as RE4 but only now you can change your weapons and all the jazz.. but _THATS THE ISSUE_. RE4 gameplay is sooo 2004. *Whats with this shit where I can't move if I steady my gun? I have to steady my gun and shoot in place? FAIL. Get with 2009 RE5. *



I agree there is only four problems in it:

1- what you said.
2- you can't straff while running.
3- you can't trade your weapons with Shiva in co-op.
4- Las plagus instead of Zombies.

If they adopted the *Dead Space* controls and brought back Zombies instead of Las shit then it will be the perfect RE game


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 2, 2009)

Dude, RE2 had conspiracies all over the place, not to mention Birkin and G and epic police station and epic characters


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 2, 2009)

yeah like playing with His daughter and getting pwnd by fucking dogs because she couldn't even use a knife or a fucking spray to defend herself..
most annoying part of the game for sure


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 2, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> How is REmake worse than CVX and RE2 gameplay? CVX and RE2 are better games, but pure gameplay and scares, REmake wins.



The exact reason the original RE is worse than either CVX or RE2 

in REmake they only changed the graphics and only forced you to burn each Zombie which is stupid since it was not featured in any RE game.

Too bad Crapcom Remade the shitty original instead of 2, retards


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 2, 2009)

I always found the first RE unique and good :/


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 2, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> I always found the first RE unique and good :/



It was unique b/c it was the first game in the series but it sucked it had shitty story, one local, stupid VA and dialog, few enemies, shitty music ...etc

RE2 on the other hand was epic with many awesome locals(PD, hospital) and enemies(Lickers and Crocodiles), best RE story and characters, good music, 2 playable characters, cool weapons ... etc

RE3 is as bad as the original, It was a spin off of RE2 at best, it even use most of the locals and setting from 2.

The only good thing about it is the Nemesis and the roll/doge move.

RE2, RE:cv and RE4 are the only excellent RE games. nuff said.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 2, 2009)

But RE2 is way better, and I mean WAY BETTER.

Hopefully Crapcom doesn't remake it in RE4 style. THAT WOULD FUCKING ENRAGE ME SO HARD I'D KILL SOMEONE


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 2, 2009)

Explain to me... which part of re 4 was excellent?


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 2, 2009)

I side with the above poster.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 2, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Explain to me... which part of re 4 was excellent?



Joke post 

RE4 has the best combat gameplay in any RE game, the best weapons in any RE game, the longest RE game, the best extras in any RE game, the most different locals in any RE game, more enemies in any RE game, Drebin and the whole upgrade system ... etc

The only 2 problems was that the story was shallow(but not as bad as 3) and that they replaced Zombies with Las plagus 



Gray Fox said:


> I side with the above poster.



There is no post above you


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 2, 2009)

seriously... to me Re 3 shits  re 4 in both story and gameplay.....
well opinions differs XD


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 2, 2009)

RE4 had worse story than 3. RE3 had the whole UBCS conspiracy going on. And besides, RE isn't about combat, well, it shouldn't be. Most different locals? Tell that to the never ending castle 

But what really got to me is "BEST EXTRAS IN ANY RE GAME"?!?!?! DID YOU NOT PLAY THE 4TH SURVIVOR


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2009)

Tifa, Freija and Gay Fox together in a RE5 thread  this is bad

I hope Pete doesnt show up  atleast we keep the thread fanboy control


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 2, 2009)

You are already fucked when we're here


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 2, 2009)

There is not such thing as control with us around


----------



## Memos (Feb 2, 2009)

I've seen worse.


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2009)

That why im praying Freija doesnt show D:


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 2, 2009)

Seen worse? No doubt. We're not really trying


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 2, 2009)

If you want see worse then we must get permed...
on topic... 
I pray to capcom that Jill is the birdlady!!


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 2, 2009)

Permed you say? 

I like this proposition


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2009)

Ok people calm down now. Kenny is too stupid to resist 

Hopefully Jun comes to his senses after this and directs my Onimusha 5


----------



## Memos (Feb 2, 2009)

Vault said:


> Ok people calm down now. Kenny is too stupid to resist
> 
> Hopefully Jun comes to his senses after this and directs my Onimusha 5


 ....


----------



## The Boss (Feb 2, 2009)

Calm down everyone. 

I guess we can all conclude that RE4 wasn't made for dikes.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 2, 2009)

Ninja Gaiden >Onimusha ( BRING IT ON KENNETH!)
Anyone liked the Degeneration ?


----------



## Memos (Feb 2, 2009)

Calm down everyone, the first RE5 review is in.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 2, 2009)

> So what's the final score? A resounding 5 out of 5, starting off what is to become a flood of reviews leading up to the game's release on an extremely positive note, comparing it to playing an Indiana Jones flick. Seriously?


Seriously.... what the fuck??? 5 out of 5???


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Ninja Gaiden >Onimusha ( BRING IT ON KENNETH!)
> Anyone liked the Degeneration ?



Fuck you 

You are must not know but im a bigger Onimusha tard than Gay fox here


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 2, 2009)

Vault said:


> Fuck you
> 
> You are must not know but im a bigger Onimusha tard than Gay fox here


new Challenger appears!
dont resist to the greatness of Ninjai Gaiden!!
 hell even Onimusha on GBA was better than the new ones


----------



## The Boss (Feb 2, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Anyone liked the *Degeneration* ?


Honestly. It looked like the developers cared for nothing more than to make the chick look hot and fuckable. While everything else in the story didn't matter. Leon moved liked fucking box through put the whole movie... and at the end.. where he gets on the helicopter, he was the size of the helicopter. The pupil in their eyes never moved.. they look like they were staring into space all the fucking time... This movie fails. HARD.

*tl;dr* - 
THAT WAS THE MOST DISGUSTING PIECE OF SHIT MOVIE I HAVE EVER SEEN.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 2, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> RE4 had worse story than 3. RE3 had the whole UBCS conspiracy going on. *And besides, RE isn't about combat, well, it shouldn't be*. Most different locals? Tell that to the never ending castle
> 
> But what really got to me is "BEST EXTRAS IN ANY RE GAME"?!?!?! DID YOU NOT PLAY THE 4TH SURVIVOR



:rofl 

Since the first RE game most of the time is spent killing Zombies, Combat is as important as the story if not more 

If you want good story with twisted plot, allot of scare and Puzzles with few to no combat then go play Silent hill especially 2, it shits all over RE stories and scare.



LivingHitokiri said:


> seriously... to me Re 3 shits  re 4 in both story and gameplay.....
> well opinions differs XD



How? 

The only different about the gamplay in 1,2 and 3 is the roll/doge move.

Capcom gave you old school fanatics six games using the same old school formula(RE0, RE, REmake, RE2, RE3, RE:cv) I think its enough, you seriously don't expect them to keep using the same old and tired formula for more than 10 years like if RE is FIFA or Madden


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2009)

You are talking about Dawn of dreams, that was a contraption to the canon  i love it as another totally different game but not as a Onimusha. So many inconsistencies  

You cant deny the win of Onimusha and 2 mostly  

NG is just shit


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 2, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Seriously.... what the fuck??? *5 out of 5???*




On Onimusha and NG debate , The combat in NG shits all over Onimusha other than that Onimusha is way better in every aspect


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 2, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> How?
> 
> The only different about the gamplay in 1,2 and 3 is the roll/doge move.
> 
> Capcom gave you old school fanatics six games using the same old school formula(RE0, RE, REmake, RE2, RE3, RE:cv) I think its enough, you seriously don't expect them to keep using the same old and tired formula for more than 10 years like if RE is FIFA or Madden


RE is about... Story,great gameplay, creepy music,ZOMBIES and exploration...
lets see... in Re 4 story was pure crap because only thing they did was to throw in some characters from previous RE without giving them the meaning of being there...
gameplay....should i say more???Las Plagas,retarded traps,retarded bosses by pressing the buttons in order to avoid something....The game is straightfoward and some times very annoying ( lol castle).The music in Re 4 is the biggest fail ever! and why the hell they added a retarded merchant in order to buy weapons??? Re is suppose to be survivabillity with the items you find and create(gunpowders ftw).
The bosses??? when i saw nemesis coming throu windows in Police Station i almost had a heart attack...
Do i need to say more?


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2009)

5 out of 5 

Bricks have been shat.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 2, 2009)

RE gameplay was fucking terrible before 4, there's a reason why they changed it. 

And NG gameplay is tons better then Onimusha. Onimusha is better in every other way though.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 2, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Seriously.... what the fuck??? 5 out of 5???





Vault said:


> 5 out of 5
> Bricks have been shat.


 .... 



crazymtf said:


> RE gameplay was fucking terrible before 4, there's a reason why they changed it.


*THANK YOU! *


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2009)

> And NG gameplay is tons better then Onimusha. Onimusha is better in every other way though.



I agree with you. Onimusha is still the better of the two.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 2, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Honestly. It looked like the developers cared for nothing more than to make the chick look hot and fuckable. While everything else in the story didn't matter. Leon moved liked fucking box through put the whole movie... and at the end.. where he gets on the helicopter, he was the size of the helicopter. The pupil in their eyes never moved.. they look like they were staring into space all the fucking time... This movie fails. HARD.
> 
> *tl;dr* -
> THAT WAS THE MOST DISGUSTING PIECE OF SHIT MOVIE I HAVE EVER SEEN.



The only thing bullshit about Degeneration is that G let go of that bitch's leg after one shot in the head. THAT WAS SO FUCKING BULLSHIT FUCK YOU SHITCOM DIE IN A FUCKING HELLFIRE


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 2, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> RE gameplay was fucking terrible before 4, there's a reason why they changed it.
> 
> And NG gameplay is tons better then Onimusha. Onimusha is better in every other way though.


Lets see... they changed because they saw how games close to fps are selling more than the others...( halo,half life etc)
and the gameplay was ok...if your telling me that gameplay in re 4 was good when you have to stop in order  to shoot a mob then i give up!
And lol... NG never had a story... the story was just for lulz! NG is about gameplay


----------



## The Boss (Feb 2, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> The only thing bullshit about Degeneration is that G let go of that bitch's leg after one shot in the head. THAT WAS SO FUCKING BULLSHIT FUCK YOU SHITCOM DIE IN A FUCKING HELLFIRE


Bitch should have died...


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 2, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> RE gameplay was fucking terrible before 4, there's a reason why they changed it





GAR Kamina said:


> RE4 has the best combat gameplay in any RE game, the best weapons in any RE game, the longest RE game, the best extras in any RE game, the most different locals in any RE game, more enemies in any RE game, Drebin and the whole upgrade system ... etc





crazymtf said:


> And NG gameplay is tons better then Onimusha. Onimusha is better in every other way though.





GAR Kamina said:


> On Onimusha and NG debate , The combat in NG shits all over Onimusha other than that Onimusha is way better in every aspect



Great minds think alike 

Oh and 5 out of 5, haters be damned


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 2, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Bitch should have died...


i bet she is infected wiht the T virus since she kissed leon  and im telling ya... there is no fucking way leon is clear after that


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 2, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Lets see... they changed because they saw how games close to fps are selling more than the others...( halo,half life etc)
> and the gameplay was ok...if your telling me that gameplay in re 4 was good when you have to stop in order  to shoot a mob then i give up!
> And lol... NG never had a story... the story was just for lulz! NG is about gameplay



If your telling me the worse fucking camera angles, shitty aiming, terrible voice acting, and worse controls then 4-5 are good gameplay then  to you 

And NG story was shit. But it's gameplay was great. Don't hate.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 2, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Bitch should have died...



I don't really give a shit about what Capcom does with their dead franchises, BUT, destroying G and its power in SUCH A WEAK WAY will not go past this strong soul.


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2009)

Drebin in mah Resident evil ? 

Ng story is so shit its unbelievable


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 2, 2009)

Vault said:


> Drebin in mah Resident evil ?
> 
> *Ng story is so shit its unbelievable*



It's true. But it's a perfect example of having gameplay carry the game, since the gameplay is one of the best in an action game.

And let's not act like DMC had a great story either. It was decent at best, better then NG? yeah. But that's about it.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 2, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> If your telling me the worse fucking camera angles, shitty aiming, terrible voice acting, and worse controls then 4-5 are good gameplay then  to you
> 
> And NG story was shit. But it's gameplay was great. Don't hate.


the gameplay combined with the creepy music and environment  made it good. the difference that previous RE looked more like an Horror adventure game not like FPS like re 4 looks.And its obvious the voice acting would be better because the times changes and they have better " tools" to work with.
Im not hating NG  im NG tard.. im just pointing out that NG shits oN onimusha because gameplay>anything
Hell the music in NG was epic also


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 2, 2009)

Gameplay >>>>>>> anything

is the thoughts of the likes of crazyshitface over here.

He's wrong, I'm right


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 2, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> the gameplay combined with the creepy music  made it good. the difference that previous RE looked more like an Horror adventure game not like FPS like re 4 looks.And its obvious the voice acting would be better because the times changes and they have better " tools" to work with.
> Im not hating NG  im NG tard.. im just pointing out that NG shits oN onimusha because gameplay>anything
> Hell the music in NG was epic also



No, the gameplay is what ruined it for me in the old ones = Reading the story online/books. It's better that way then putting myself through that terrible gameplay that may of been good back then but sure as hell didn't age well. RE always had a decent story with it, not amazing but entertaining. RE4 story was the second weakest for me too, 3 being the worst. But RE4 gameplay was far better then before. And none of the RE were really horror, i mean did anyone honestly get scared playing these gameS? Come the fuck on 

@Greycockfox - Sorry i actually want my *"Game"*play to be good in a video *"GAME"*


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 2, 2009)

Well the story play's major role for a good gameplay but you cant argue that gameplay is the major aspect of a game


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> the gameplay combined with the creepy music and environment  made it good. the difference that previous RE looked more like an Horror adventure game not like FPS like re 4 looks.And its obvious the voice acting would be better because the times changes and they have better " tools" to work with.
> Im not hating NG  im NG tard.. im just pointing out that NG shits oN onimusha because gameplay>anything
> Hell the music in NG was epic also



You say gameplay > everything 

You contradict yourself too much 

RE4 gameplay >>>>>>>>>>> all RE games 

Thanks alot you just shown that RE4 is by far the best RE made. 

When it comes to music nothing and i mean nothing was or is as epic as Onimusha.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 2, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> No, the gameplay is what ruined it for me in the old ones = Reading the story online/books. It's better that way then putting myself through that terrible gameplay that may of been good back then but sure as hell didn't age well. RE always had a decent story with it, not amazing but entertaining. RE4 story was the second weakest for me too, 3 being the worst. But RE4 gameplay was far better then before. *And none of the RE were really horror, i mean did anyone honestly get scared playing these gameS? Come the fuck on *


i was 11 or 12 years old when i played them so i guess


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 2, 2009)

Vault said:


> You say gameplay > everything
> 
> You contradict yourself too much
> 
> ...


Well the story play's major role for a good gameplay but you cant argue that gameplay is the major aspect of a game
this and i never said that Re 4 had a good gameplay or better than other RE ( for me) 
Playing Halo with las Plagas and name it in Re wasnt that successful


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 2, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> i was 11 or 12 years old when i played them so i guess



Pussy  

Seen horror movies since i was 6, RE was nothing but kiddy shit


----------



## The Boss (Feb 2, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Pussy
> 
> Seen horror movies since i was 6, RE was nothing but kiddy shit



RE1 was scary as fuck.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 2, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Pussy
> 
> Seen horror movies since i was 6, RE was nothing but kiddy shit


i wasnt into tv or games untill my 10th birthday or so... re was the first horror game i ever played  i remember dying many times at the first zombie in re 1 because its appearance freaked me out


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 2, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> RE1 was scary as fuck.



You're right, the dialog + voice acting was so bad it scared the shit out of me


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2009)

We were kids thats why it was scary as fuck 

Lol crazy  the shitty VA scared you


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 2, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> RE is about... Story,great gameplay, creepy music,ZOMBIES and exploration...
> lets see... in Re 4 story was pure crap because only thing they did was to throw in some characters from previous RE without giving them the meaning of being there...
> gameplay....should i say more???Las Plagas,retarded traps,retarded bosses by pressing the buttons in order to avoid something....The game is straightfoward and some times very annoying ( lol castle).The music in Re 4 is the biggest fail ever! and why the hell they added a retarded merchant in order to buy weapons??? Re is suppose to be survivabillity with the items you find and create(gunpowders ftw).
> The bosses??? when i saw nemesis coming throu windows in Police Station i almost had a heart attack...
> Do i need to say more?



- I already said that 4 story was shit(like 3) and that the best story is 2.

- Prior to 4 RE gameplay was shit shooting wise and control wise.

- the only RE with really excellent music is CV while 1,2 and 3 all had crappy music.

- LOL exploration, all the RE games has no exploration its linear as fuck, in fact 4 is the best in exploration since the levels are larger and you have to search for treasurers and crystals on trees and shit like that 

The only point that makes since is Zombies which I already said that it was the only issues I had with 4 along with the story.

RE is not FIFA or Winning eleven(PES) were you expect the formula to remain the same after 10 fucking years , they already gave you 6 games using this old school formula so all of you old school fanatics would you kindly stop your bitching


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 2, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> No, the gameplay is what ruined it for me in the old ones = Reading the story online/books. It's better that way then putting myself through that terrible gameplay that may of been good back then but sure as hell didn't age well. *RE always had a decent story with it, not amazing but entertaining. RE4 story was the second weakest for me too, 3 being the worst. But RE4 gameplay was far better then before. And none of the RE were really horror, i mean did anyone honestly get scared playing these gameS? Come the fuck on *
> 
> @Greycockfox - Sorry i actually want my *"Game"*play to be good in a video *"GAME"*



Seriously I don't even need to post, its like we are clones 

From now on anything you say I approve


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 2, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> Seriously I don't even need to post, its like we are clones
> 
> From now on anything you say I approve



That's cause we speak logic


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 2, 2009)

Vault said:


> You say gameplay > everything
> 
> You contradict yourself too much
> 
> ...



:rofl

You see Vault, No one can deny the truth 

RE4 is one of the best games ever and the best RE game along with RE2 and CV, the same can't be said to 1, Remake or 3 



crazymtf said:


> That's cause we speak logic



And we are awesome and own both 360 AND PS3 

And we love Hajime no Ippo


----------



## The Boss (Feb 2, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> @Greycockfox - Sorry i actually want my *"Game"*play to be good in a video *"GAME"*


 Word up. 



crazymtf said:


> You're right, the dialog + voice acting was so bad it scared the shit out of me


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 2, 2009)

Vault said:


> You say gameplay > everything
> 
> You contradict yourself too much
> 
> ...




REPREPREP!


----------



## The Boss (Feb 2, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> You also have logic, thank god


Honestly.. who the hell calls themselves a gamer and says gamplay doesn't matter.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 2, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Honestly.. *who the hell calls themselves a gamer and says gamplay doesn't matter. *



Tards will always exist 

Improving Tank control and shitty aiming is a serious crime


----------



## Dan (Feb 2, 2009)

So annoying.

Graphics are good, combination between you and your partner is excellent, like sharing ammo... makes it so realistic. I like the way the weapens menu doesn't pause the game, keeps you on your toes.

But, some major issues. You can't move and shoot - WTF is up with that, I mean come on... at one point I had 5 zombies coming at me and I couldn't walk back and shoot like I would in most games.

You can't move while you reload?!?!?!?!?! In the same scenario as above, I was shooting at the enemies coming towards me but when I ran out of ammo I reloaded but couldn't back up so ended up getting hit with an axe.

You can't turn and walk at the same time. this is the most annoying, its like your a stick man. Run, stop, turn, run again. Please.... 

It doesn't feel like a next gen game, I mean graphics and stuff are there... but certain aspect feel so last gen.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 2, 2009)

Venom said:


> But, some major issues. You can't move and shoot - WTF is up with that, I mean come on... at one point I had 5 zombies coming at me and I couldn't walk back and shoot like I would in most games.


This part right here makes me rage.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 2, 2009)

Venom said:


> So annoying.
> 
> Graphics are good, combination between you and your partner is excellent, like sharing ammo... makes it so realistic. I like the way the weapens menu doesn't pause the game, keeps you on your toes.
> 
> ...



Thats basically the only thing they need to fix along with the AI, too bad Capcom were playing it safe and were afraid to change a winning formula so early.

Anyway the people who are used to RE4 will feel right at home


----------



## The Boss (Feb 2, 2009)

Right at home in 2004..


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 2, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Right at home in 2004..



But you recentley played and Enjoyed MGS2 which was in 2001 

Well since RE5 uses the same engine as DMC and many Capcom games and the same animation and AI ...etc from RE4 I don't know why the hell did it take Capcom 4 years to make this game, even Killzone 2 which required a new engine from scratch was already finished in 2008 

If this game was released in 2006-2007 no body would bitch about the control.

Anyway hope they adress all these issues in the next one


----------



## Masashi Kishimoto (Feb 2, 2009)

yea i think everyones crying over the whole run a nd shoot thing. Hopefully theyll fix it before they release the game


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 2, 2009)

Why did it take so long? Because they do quality testing. RE4 took forever as well (though they did build a new engine for that). But still they did re work the engine. Either way RE5 is beautiful.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 2, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Why did it take so long? Because they do quality testing. RE4 took forever as well (though they did build a new engine for that). But still they did re work the engine. Either way RE5 is beautiful.



RE4 took long b/c they were experimenting with new Ideas one of it give birth to DMC and the other lead to RE3.5 which was scrapped after Mikami took over, on the other hand RE5 uses the same engine as DMC and many Capcom games and uses the same gameplay concept and animation as RE4 so they had no exuse what so ever not to release it 1-2 year early


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2009)

Some of DMC's gameplay was done out of onimusha glitches  

Just throwing out the epicness on Onimusha out there


----------



## Dan (Feb 2, 2009)

Other then that stuff its a solid game, main reason I'm complaining so much is coz I keep dieing over the same thing.


----------



## Memos (Feb 2, 2009)

Venom said:


> Other then that stuff its a solid game, main reason I'm complaining so much is coz I keep dieing over the same thing.


 Same thing with me. The new controls frustrate me so much that i find it difficult to care to go on.

Even if i did buy this game, i don't think i would bother to finish it.


----------



## Dan (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah, when I first put it in I was amazed, I haven't played RE since the first one so I didn't really know what to expect, but that stuff is very frustrating.


----------



## Memos (Feb 2, 2009)

Venom said:


> Yeah, when I first put it in I was amazed, I haven't played RE since the first one so I didn't really know what to expect, but that stuff is very frustrating.


 The thing is, there is no need to have the controls like this. The camera isn't good enough to follow all that movement either, and it leaves you with a sense of disorientation sometimes.

RE4 had pretty much perfect controls, i don't know why they couldn't keep that, why evolve your game mechanics only to go back to the older ones


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 2, 2009)

Venom said:


> Yeah, when I first put it in I was amazed, *I haven't played RE since the first one* so I didn't really know what to expect, but that stuff is very frustrating.



WTF dan? You didn't play 2 or RE4 

No wounder you find it difficult to control 

Anyway do yourself a favor and play 4 on the Wii


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2009)

> RE4 had pretty much perfect controls, i don't know why they couldn't keep that, why evolve your game mechanics only to go back to the older ones




Crapcom for you 

Re4 controls stomp on this garbage


----------



## Dan (Feb 2, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> The thing is, there is no need to have the controls like this. The camera isn't good enough to follow all that movement either, and it leaves you with a sense of disorientation sometimes.
> 
> RE4 had pretty much perfect controls, i don't know why they couldn't keep that, why evolve your game mechanics only to go back to the older ones


QTF!



GAR Kamina said:


> WTF dan? You didn't play 2 or RE4
> 
> No wounder you find it difficult to control
> 
> Anyway do yourself a favor and play 4 on the Wii


Ahh man, I don't play on my Wii lol I really need to start though. I'm missing out on some decent games.

I know lol, I'm not a massive RE fan. But I did find the first one pretty good.


----------



## Memos (Feb 2, 2009)

Venom said:


> QTF!
> 
> 
> Ahh man, I don't play on my Wii lol I really need to start though. I'm missing out on some decent games.
> ...


 You may find the older games somewhat archaic now, but DEFINITELY play RE4 on the Wii.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 2, 2009)

Venom said:


> QTF!
> 
> 
> Ahh man, I don't play on my Wii lol I really need to start though. I'm missing out on some decent games.
> ...



The first one is *the worst*.

Please do yourself a favor go play RE4 now and thank me later


----------



## Dan (Feb 2, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> You may find the older games somewhat archaic now, but DEFINITELY play RE4 on the Wii.





GAR Kamina said:


> The first one is *the worst*.
> 
> Please do yourself a favor go play RE4 now and thank me later


I'll go to gamestation this week and pick it up, hopefully I can beat it in 7 days and return it for full store credit 

Look what the credit crunch has me doing!


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2009)

Dan, RE4 is a great game. 

Im positive you will love it


----------



## Memos (Feb 2, 2009)

RE1 is a GREAT game, no doubt about it. It may be the scariest of the games and the *TERRIBLE* voice acting and bad graphics just add to the RE experience


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2009)

Lol Crazy is gonna love you for the above post Memos


----------



## The Boss (Feb 2, 2009)

*I OBJECT!* Play RE4 on the GC.


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2009)

LOL this re5 is too easy D:


----------



## Memos (Feb 2, 2009)

Vault said:


> LOL this re5 is too easy D:


 I still haven't killed the chainsaw guy. He took me out 3/3 times now


----------



## The Boss (Feb 2, 2009)

How much bullets does it take to kill him. I've unloaded a bunch of bullets into him already.


----------



## Memos (Feb 2, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> How much bullets does it take to kill him. I've unloaded a bunch of bullets into him already.


 I JUST killed him I shot two barrels next to him and head-shot him with the rifle followed by a punch 3 times. My partner may have hit him as well, he is definitely tough.

I think it is all about head-shotting him.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 3, 2009)

i unloaded the whole battalion on that chainsaw fucker and he didnt die...hell i wasted all the ammonitions that exist on the stage...


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 3, 2009)

Fuck, I unloaded the whole machine gun on his ass and he still didn't die


----------



## SilentBobX (Feb 3, 2009)

What's wrong with you guys? You have to bait Chainsaw Dude all over the place and take head shots off 'em, and if you can, shoot them oil drums when he's near 'em. Then when he's down, run up to his dry skinned ass and smack 'em with a Chris-Co PUNCH and a Sheva  Kick combo. ... It's that easy!


----------



## The Boss (Feb 3, 2009)

Faking combos...  Why can't we just kill it with bullets.


----------



## Memos (Feb 3, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Faking combos...  Why can't we just kill it with bullets.


 Because that is quite a one-tone way of playing. This way, you have to do more than just stand back and shoot, you are more "involved" in the fight, also, strategy or some such.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 3, 2009)

That wasn't a serious comment but ok.


----------



## Dan (Feb 3, 2009)

That chainsaw guy is a beast, still haven't beaten him.

Maybe I should keep the rifle, at the start of the level I swap the rifle for Sheva's machine gun.


----------



## Sesha (Feb 3, 2009)

The chainsaw guy is pretty easy. At that point you should have plenty of ammo, 3-4 grenades, plus there's a lot of exploding barrels and the electrical generator can be used to stun him. Not to mention, dodging is as simple as just running past him. 
Learn 2 play, nubs.

Anyway, while the demo is a little short, it's decent fun and enough to get me excited for the full game.


----------



## Dan (Feb 3, 2009)

Don't try make me out to be a nub 

I waste clips on that guy, and when I do throw grenades he walks past them as he is runnning. I know I can beat him I'm just saying he's a beast.


----------



## Sesha (Feb 3, 2009)

Nubcake.

Hitting with grenades is usually a matter of timing. Of course if one is bad at aiming it's not exactly making things easier either.
You'll get it soon enough though. He's ultimately much less intimidating than the guys from the previous game.


----------



## Akira (Feb 3, 2009)

All you've got to do is hit his eye then run up and punch. The game is quite generous with the hit detection and it takes 2 pistol bullets or 1 rifle round to make him flinch for about a minute. Shooting the explosive barrels helps, and if you keep moving you won't really have to worry about the other zombies.


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2009)

Lol nubs 

Chainsaw guy be easy  and that fat cunt with the axe also


----------



## chrisp (Feb 3, 2009)

I've never felt I larger urge to game. 

I'm drooling so much after RE5. And that's only the beginning. I'll finally start using my PS3!


----------



## Memos (Feb 3, 2009)

I have to admit that this game was a lot more fun when playing in co-op. The controls still annoy, but it isn't as bad as before. I will only buy the game if i have someone to go through the whole game with, the single player doesn't interest me at all.


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2009)

Stop Lying Memos yo love the game


----------



## Memos (Feb 3, 2009)

Vault said:


> Stop Lying Memos yo love the game


 In co-op, yes. In single player, no, its kind of boring.


----------



## Id (Feb 3, 2009)

Control seems stiff, maybe because I got use to MGS 4 control scheme.


----------



## chrisp (Feb 3, 2009)

What are you talking about? The real game isn't even out yet.


----------



## TheoDerek (Feb 3, 2009)

Id said:


> Control seems stiff, maybe because I got use to MGS 4 control scheme.


Did you tweak the controls any in the options?

At first I didn't and it was horrible.

After nearly getting my ass handed to me I went to the options and changed to control style A(basically RE4 controls) and switched the aiming speed to the fastest.

After that the game felt a lot better imo.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 3, 2009)

Anyone Played here the PC version of RE 4?? ( poor you)


----------



## The Boss (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm still bitching at not being able to move while shooting.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 3, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> I'm still bitching at not being able to move while shooting.


Is there any hope for us that capcom will fix the shoot on the move on RE 5?


----------



## Felix (Feb 3, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Is there any hope for us that capcom will fix the shoot on the move on RE 5?



Yes
I've seen videos of some Capcom honchos saying that there will be a Run and shoot option

Don't forget the Demo is early code.


----------



## Memos (Feb 3, 2009)

Felix said:


> Yes
> I've seen videos of some Capcom honchos saying that there will be a Run and shoot option
> 
> Don't forget the Demo is early code.


 That will make it a must-buy for me.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 3, 2009)

Felix said:


> Yes
> I've seen videos of some Capcom honchos saying that there will be a Run and shoot option
> 
> Don't forget the Demo is early code.



Kenji Inafune said that they will adapt a western control(gears control as he calls it) which let you control the camera and aim using the right stick which is in the demo but thats it, there is no moving while shooting and I sadly don't think they will patch it since it will butcher the game since the enemy AI is lulz.


----------



## Dan (Feb 3, 2009)

No run and gun in RE5. Ever.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 3, 2009)

No run and gun in RE5 is breaking my heart.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 3, 2009)

So much for capcom bing awesome....i officially hate them now


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 3, 2009)

We knew this ages ago , hopefully they will improve the enemy AI and improve the controls in the next game 

Still Day 1


----------



## The Boss (Feb 3, 2009)

> "While RE5 is very action-heavy, the base RE game design mechanic of holding fast while shooting remains," says the Capcom blog. Newcomers to the series may need to make some "mental readjustments," but *the controls have remained this way to establish a sense of risk and danger while in combat*.



That's just pathetic... just another excuse for being lazy.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 3, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> That's just pathetic... just another excuse for being lazy.



Its not being lazy they simply were afraid to change the formula and gameplay this early, they played it safe and copied the proven RE4 formula which is wrong since in Dead Space you can walk and shoot and the game is million times scarier than any RE game


----------



## The Boss (Feb 3, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> Its not being lazy they simply were afraid to change the formula and gameplay this early, they played it safe and copied the proven RE4 formula which is wrong since in Dead Space you can walk and shoot and the game is million times scarier than any RE game



Lazy lazy lazy.  

Dead Space was a scary game indeed... maybe too scary.  

Shooting in place is just annoying.But whatever, I'll just suck it up and play it. Whats wrong with a little time traveling.. back to the old days.. like you said I did play MGS2.


----------



## chrisp (Feb 3, 2009)

What are your problem? I'm gonna love RE5!!!!!!!pek


----------



## Felix (Feb 3, 2009)

Dead Space was one of the Games of the Year of 2008 for me
God, I loved that game
And loved the controls as well


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 3, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Lazy lazy lazy.
> 
> Dead Space was a scary game indeed... maybe too scary.
> 
> Shooting in place is just annoying.But whatever, I'll just suck it up and play it. Whats wrong with a little time traveling.. back to the old days.. like you said I did play MGS2.



Thats my girl 



Felix said:


> Dead Space was one of the Games of the Year of 2008 for me
> God, I loved that game
> And loved the controls as well



I agree, the only problem was the repetitive missions (go fetch this, go get that) and the lack of different environments (they should have restaurants, gardens, clinics and a morgue like Bioshock, too bad it was the same stupid corridor).


----------



## The Boss (Feb 3, 2009)

Zarigani said:


> What are your problem? I'm gonna love RE5!!!!!!!pek


lulz Did you play Demo? 



Felix said:


> Dead Space was one of the Games of the Year of 2008 for me
> God, I loved that game
> And loved the controls as well


Indeed. It was very easy to control. 



GAR Kamina said:


> Thats my girl


Of course.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 3, 2009)

Dead space was very good indeed... but creepy as hell especially when the lights turn out suddenly and when they come back you see the fucking boss in front of you


----------



## Bender (Feb 3, 2009)

If you guys think that this game is so fucking pathetic why the hell are you still even viewing this thread? Shoot, there was alot of games was gonna suck but you know what they turned out to be good.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 3, 2009)

Demo was such a let down


----------



## The Boss (Feb 3, 2009)

*Blaze*: Demo made me cried girlie tears.  It just threw me off a bit with the whole not being able to move while shooting...


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 3, 2009)

I think people are spoiled with control after playing far more control mechanic superior 3rd person shooter like Dead Space. 

I swear, Dead Space's control mechanic pretty much proves RE5's control is a last generation.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 3, 2009)

There's no doubt Dead Space had better controls. It also had monster coming flying out you ready to kill you. RE has a bit more...retarded monsters coming out you so standing there shooting is still possible


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 4, 2009)

i look forward to this , mainly the coop feature , i mean i always thought how awesome would re 1 or 2 or 4 or veronica be if they were coop

plus we finally get to see ozwell spencer


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 4, 2009)

This is going to fucking own, I can't wait to play this.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 4, 2009)

Yeah...definitely spoiled by Dead Space...this game went from a "must-buy" to a "I'll get it when I get it"


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 4, 2009)

For some reason I felt Dead Space's controls were a little slow


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 4, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> For some reason I felt Dead Space's controls were a little slow


Then you would find RE5's control slow as hell.


----------



## Memos (Feb 4, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> For some reason I felt Dead Space's controls were a little slow


 I felt the same.


ExoSkel said:


> Then you would find RE5's control slow as hell.


 I did find them to be very slow.


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2009)

Retarded AI in RE5 compliments the controls very much 

Imagine Dead space AI in RE5  you will be so screwed, them necromorphs didnt play around


----------



## chrisp (Feb 4, 2009)

I've never heard about this 'Death Space'.

But RE5 is gonna kick some ass!!! YEAH!!!


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2009)

Dead Space is by far the best survival horror game in the last couple of years  

You should try it


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2009)

Dead Space wins at survival horror.


----------



## Memos (Feb 4, 2009)

_Dead Space_ combined everything from the old RE's and RE4 in regards to the controls very well. It also did something that all horror games should, it concentrated on the effect of sound in relation to creating atmosphere. Without the brillaint sound in the game, the atmophere wouldn't be so well done and thus the scares wouldn't have been so well implemented.


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Dead Space wins at survival horror.



No doubt, no doubt 

And i hated the part when you have limited air supply at the same time have that freaking regenerator on your tail  

I shat bricks on that level


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2009)

I shat bricks many times during all levels.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 4, 2009)

Dead Space may not be SCARY but it make you tense and at your toes all the time and the use of sound is exceptional too bad the setting and the levels are generic and repetitive.

RE4 on the other hand has exceptional levels and variety but the tension and scare is lulz.

Give me a game that has Dead Space's control and Enemy AI, Resident Evil's Zombies,  story and Level design and we have a winner.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2009)

^^^^ DING DING DING!! This. This. This. WINAR!~


----------



## Akira (Feb 4, 2009)

Dead Space was pretty good I just wish they'd explain bits of the story through the gameplay, not just making you fight for hours then stand in an empty room for ten minutes while people spoke at you.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 4, 2009)

Thats what the comic book, the animated movie and the sequel is for


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 4, 2009)

People found Dead Space scary? 

Fatal Frame 2 go!


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> People found Dead Space scary?
> 
> Fatal Frame 2 go!



I thought DS was scary..  .. It kept me alert. 

 FF _WAS_ scary until you have to take a zillion pictures.


----------



## chrisp (Feb 4, 2009)

I have a PS3. I'll never buy a Xbox360.

But if I could try it on PS3, I would.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 4, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> People found Dead Space scary?
> 
> Fatal Frame 2 go!



As I said It wasn't scary(*no game is except Silent hill*), but it was very tense especially when the invincible creature is following you like nemisis and at the long train path when I kept my gun raised waiting for the creatures to come but no one came except a body thats hanging from the ceiling 

BTW lol @ FF, its the least scary game among the four horror franchises, even FEAR which is a FPS is more tense that FF


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 4, 2009)

Zarigani said:


> I have a PS3. I'll never buy a Xbox360.
> 
> But if I could try it on PS3, I would.



:rofl

Its on PS3, not only that but the best version is the PS3 one since the quality of the audio is better, rent it now go go go


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2009)

Fuck this shit. RE1 was the scariest of them all.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 4, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> People found Dead Space scary?
> 
> Fatal Frame 2 go!



Please you still think RE series actually had a scary moment in them


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2009)

You were a dumb kid 

I dare you to play it again and you will be lol'ing all the way through


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 4, 2009)

Vault said:


> You were a dumb kid
> 
> I dare you to play it again and you will be lol'ing all the way through



I played it in 98 when I was a smart kid(10y/o) and lol'ed all the way through 

RE was never scary, Silent hill on the other hand is.


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2009)

Silent Hill is scary bama 

Tense, very tense


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> I played it in 98 when I was a smart kid(10y/o) and lol'ed all the way through
> RE was never scary, Silent hill on the other hand is.


I guess it's different for females. 

 I was around 10ish when I played it to.. but that was in 96.  My first shooter.


----------



## Diamond (Feb 4, 2009)

I don't want to know anything about dead space or silent hill or whatever.

Give me RE5 info please. -___-

So slow controls, crappy AI?


----------



## Memos (Feb 4, 2009)

Whispering Sand said:


> I don't want to know anything about dead space or silent hill or whatever.
> 
> Give me RE5 info please. -___-
> 
> *So slow controls, crappy AI?*



Yes and yes.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2009)

Whispering Sand said:


> I don't want to know anything about dead space or silent hill or whatever.
> 
> Give me RE5 info please. -___-
> 
> So slow controls, crappy AI?



Oh long time no see WS. 

Look back a couple of pages. Rageing about the demo is old new now.


----------



## Adonis (Feb 4, 2009)

As you guys have said, RE has never been scary. Just because you're afraid a dog or zombie might jump out at any random time doesn't make it horror; otherwise, my sister must be Wes bloody Craven.

You guys want a laugh, though? Go to the RE5 boards at Gamefaqs. I swear, to fanboys, nothing Capcom can do is wrong. 

Tank controls where you can't perform an action as simple as aim while walking? "LOL, This isn't run-and-gun Gears of War, NOOBz! Capcom made it so it'd be challenging!" Holding the goddamn controller upside would practically make this game a fucking Rubik's Cube;  it's not intuitive and difficulty shouldn't come from fighting the controls.

And there's nothing worse than a bunch of RE4 bandwagon jumpers acting as RE purists. This is coming from a guy who hated the originals and prefers 4. 

RE4 revamping the controls; turning Leon into a macho, roundhouse kicking action pretty boy; changing the theme and setting; and becoming an action game (says it on the pal verson of the box) is maintaining series integrity. Moving+aiming? GOD NO! Franchise ruined!

Capcom could release a shit sandwich and these people would be claiming the consistency of feces gives the sandwich a richer taste.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 4, 2009)

Whispering Sand said:


> I don't want to know anything about dead space or silent hill or whatever.
> 
> *Give me RE5 info please. -___-
> 
> So slow controls, crappy AI?*



There is a demo why don't you try it for yourself


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 4, 2009)

Adonis said:


> As you guys have said, RE has never been scary. Just because you're afraid a dog or zombie might jump out at any random time doesn't make it horror; otherwise, my sister must be Wes bloody Craven.
> 
> You guys want a laugh, though? Go to the RE5 boards at Gamefaqs. I swear, to fanboys, nothing Capcom can do is wrong.
> 
> ...



From what i can see on gamefaqs the majority bitches about controls, not the other way around  

But i can understand why people might, and if i didn't love RE4 then I'd probably hate it to. But I'm use to standing and shooting so it's fine.


----------



## Adonis (Feb 4, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> From what i can see on gamefaqs the majority bitches about controls, not the other way around
> 
> But i can understand why people might, and if i didn't love RE4 then I'd probably hate it to. But I'm use to standing and shooting so it's fine.



It's 50/50 at best.

In reality, the dissenters who are in the minority are simply the ones making most of the threads while the majority of fanboys raid them.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 4, 2009)

Resident Evil is Scary in the sense that your like "holy shit, I hope I have ammo for this"

Silent Hill is scary as in, "holy shit, I'm going to shit myself all night over what I just saw" 

There is no comparison. SH is scary...

With what I have heard of RE5, I am pissed, I don't mind to stop and aim thing (it was there in the others so I am used to it) but I also hear the game is sluggish. WTF si capcom doing?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 4, 2009)

It's better then 4 in terms of tank controls but yeah it still feels a bit clunky.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 4, 2009)

*OXM 9/10*

live/multiplayer: 2 in co-op and a secret unlockable mode"

"15-20 hours of playtime"

"16 levels"

"underground catacombs that scream tomb raider..."

"two weeks after we finished the game. what's stuck in our minds isn't that (unlockable) mini-game, or even the control or inventory bugaboos. it's the moments. with its powerhouse presentation and slam-bam co-op play, resident evil 5 is chock full of memorable gameplay experiences"

"for those new to the series, resident evil 5 may not be what you expect. it's neither scary not survival horror, and though its story throws plenty of love to longtime fans, you don't need to be one to enjoy it. ultimately it's an action feast for two - with just a little gristle amid all the delicious blood, bone and brains"


----------



## Memos (Feb 4, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> *OXM 9/10*
> 
> live/multiplayer: 2 in co-op and a secret unlockable mode"
> 
> ...



FFFFFFFFFF-
*Spoiler*: __ 



UUUUUCCCCCCKKKKK!!!!




Seems RE is dead


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2009)

Stop complaining


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 4, 2009)

Suck it up memos or whatever the hell Vault call you 

You ignored all the positives and highlighted one small detail, we all know that this game is no silent hill, Fatal frame or Dead Space move along its not like you didn't play RE4


----------



## Memos (Feb 4, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> Suck it up memos or whatever the hell Vault call you
> 
> You ignored all the positives and highlighted one small detail, we all know that this game is no silent hill, Fatal frame or Dead Space move along its not like you didn't play RE4



Yeah, but it lost some of the most important things about the RE games

It is a good game, it's just not an RE game.


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2009)

Memos is being a hater 

But anyway in b4 "*those*" 3


----------



## Memos (Feb 4, 2009)

Vault said:


> Memos is being a hater
> 
> But anyway in b4 "*those*" 3



I'm not a hater just because i don't agree with you, Vault. That is merely a difference of opinion and taste.

And yeah, i can't wait for them


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 4, 2009)

> "*those*" 3



I know The dick and the gay .... but who is the third one


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2009)

Dont try too hard to be smart Memos, you might blow a gasket.  

I hope they dont show  Gay fox i can handle Freija too but when fucking Tifa comes


----------



## Memos (Feb 4, 2009)

Vault said:


> Dont try too hard to be smart Memos, you might blow a gasket.
> 
> I hope they dont show  Gay fox i can handle Freija too but when fucking Tifa comes





Yeah, you're right. I should just give up.

Whether or not i buy this game will be down to whether i have someone to go through the whole game in co-op with me.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 4, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Yeah, you're right. I should just give up.
> 
> Whether or not i buy this game will be down to whether i have someone to go through the whole game in co-op with me.



I got Freija 

We're going the hardest difficulty, we rape the demo


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 4, 2009)

Kusuriuri, you can have me as a co op buddy. Remember opportunities like this only come once and a while!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 4, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> I know The dick and the gay .... but who is the third one


Anyone Called???
And Sillent Hill my ass... there is no way Sillent Hill > RE .
Dear Kusuriuri
Welcome to my ignore list


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 4, 2009)

Fatal Frame 1 2 and 3 > RE and Silent hill.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 4, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> I got Freija
> 
> We're going the hardest difficulty, we rape the demo


Yeah only 2 gay can go together lol 
Im too awesome so im gonna play co-op with myself with 2 controllers


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 4, 2009)

So you liked it Kenny 

Crow has been served  

So much for the elitist bullshit 



LivingHitokiri said:


> Anyone Called???
> And Sillent Hill my ass... *there is no way Sillent Hill > RE .*
> Dear Kusuriuri
> Welcome to my ignore list



Who said this? link please 



Ssj3_Goku said:


> Fatal Frame 1 2 and 3 > RE and Silent hill.



Big fat NO.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 4, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> Big fat NO.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 4, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Yeah only 2 gay can go together lol
> Im too awesome so im gonna *play *co-op *with myself* with 2 controllers



I'm certain you will enjoy playing with yourself


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 4, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> Who said this? link please


I did.... Sillent would be nothing without RE
Everything comes from RE


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 4, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> So you liked it Kenny



Only in it for the story, and the AI sucks.

Besides... nah.. too racist to say


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 4, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> I'm certain you will enjoy playing with yourself


Now that you mention it... il ask my wife buti already know the response il get 
KENNETH I CHALLENGE YOU


----------



## Memos (Feb 4, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Kusuriuri, you can have me as a co op buddy. Remember opportunities like this only come once and a while!


 sounds good to me

What platform are yougetting it on?


LivingHitokiri said:


> Anyone Called???
> And Sillent Hill my ass... there is no way Sillent Hill > RE .
> Dear Kusuriuri
> *Welcome to my ignore list*


What did i do?


LivingHitokiri said:


> I did.... Sillent would be nothing without RE
> Everything comes from RE



*cough*Alone if the Dark*cough*


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 4, 2009)

Get your twins to do it for you


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> I'm certain you will enjoy playing with yourself


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 4, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> What did i do?
> 
> 
> *cough*Alone if the Dark*cough*


Lol nothing i just said that for the lulz.
And Alone in the Dark i played only the demo.... and i didnt like it :S



Gray Fox said:


> Get your twins to do it for you


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 4, 2009)

Owning LH since 1990


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 4, 2009)

I might be getting it for Ps3 not sure yet. I have the collectors edition on reserve.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2009)

I'll get mine for 360 cuz most of my friends has 360.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 4, 2009)

Il have it for ps 3 as well... its quite weird playing RE game on xbox


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 4, 2009)

Lol shitbox 

Play it where the franchise began!


----------



## Memos (Feb 4, 2009)

I want to get it for the 360 just to get some use out of my GOLD account But i'll most probably get it for the PS3


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2009)

memos im your buddy already, remember how we raped the demo


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 4, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Lol shitbox
> 
> Play it where the franchise began!


you must admit that the shitbox you talk about outsells ps3 since 2006


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 4, 2009)

RE, SH, Dead Space, Siren are all better than FF I say this after I played  all the three FF games(1, the crimson butterfly and the tormented) 



LivingHitokiri said:


> Lol nothing i just said that for the lulz.
> And Alone in the Dark i played only the demo.... and i didnt like it :S



Thats not what he meant 

You said that without RE there is no SH and he said without AITD there would be no RE 

Being the first to do something doesn't make you the best, for example England invented Football but their national team is lulz


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Lol shitbox
> Play it where the franchise began!


Shitbox's online beats PS3's.  

Eh.. might as well get something of my gold account.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 4, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> you must admit that the shitbox you talk about outsells ps3 since 2006


Kind of hard not to when you have a year and a half head start and half of them break...


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 4, 2009)

Actually PSN aint that  bad as many people say... and its free..
IF xbl was free then nobody would touch PSN


----------



## Memos (Feb 4, 2009)

Vault said:


> memos im your buddy already, remember how we raped the demo



Good times...good times


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 4, 2009)

Me and Freija's games are lagfree so fuck your port60


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 4, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Kind of hard not to when you have a year and a half head start and half of them break...


what about 2008?? the ps3 debut kinda sucked  along with the games..
If it wasnt for Metal gear i highly doubt if i would ever buy ps3...


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 4, 2009)

The PS3 has outsold the 360 these last months afaik


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> what about 2008?? the ps3 debut kinda sucked  along with the games..
> If it wasnt for Metal gear i highly doubt if i would ever buy ps3...


This.  I bought my PS3 for MGS4.. now it's collecting dust. 

However, I have love for all systems... well.. maybe not the Wii.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 4, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> The PS3 has outsold the 360 these last months afaik


source psm???
i dont really care tbh... i have both and im happy because i dont have time to play..
P.S EVERTON SCORES!


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 4, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Me and Freija's games are lagfree so fuck your port60



Put this in your set  story of an Xbot 

LOL kenny Everton is leading in extra time and pool is playing with 10 players since Lucas was send off, not looking good hah


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 4, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> source psm???
> i dont really care tbh... i have both and im happy because i dont have time to play..
> P.S EVERTON SCORES!



Aren't you the one with with FF XIII sig?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 4, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Aren't you the one with with FF XIII sig?


yes.... so?i never said said ps3 suck or anything... im just stating some facts. You cant deny that ps3 debut was major fail and that MGS4 revived Sony.
I have both consoles so i dont have fanboyism problems like GrayFox


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2009)

lol Everton. 

and who wants co-op with me incase memos bails to the port60


----------



## Agitation (Feb 4, 2009)

Damnn...just played the demo with a friend for the first time, I got shit on by the guy with the chainsaw.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 4, 2009)

Agitation said:


> Damnn...just played the demo with a friend for the first time, I got shit on by the guy with the chainsaw.


Welcome to the club


----------



## Memos (Feb 4, 2009)

Vault said:


> lol Everton.
> 
> and who wants co-op with me incase memos bails to the port60



I'm not bailing


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2009)

i havent lost my head yet to Salvado


----------



## Bender (Feb 4, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> *Blaze*: Demo made me cried girlie tears.  It just threw me off a bit with the whole not being able to move while shooting...



You gotta be an idiot or something

DUDE 

It fits with  the style for christ sakes Chris and Sheva are both Bio Terrorist not some flashy US Agent like Leon S. Kennedy. They aren't gonna be running and kicking and shooting like crazy like the dude from the movie Wanted.  Also if I remember correctly Leon didn't move either when he shooted at the Las Plagan people.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> You gotta be an idiot or something
> 
> DUDE
> 
> It fits with  the style for christ sakes Chris and Sheva are both Bio Terrorist not some flashy US Agent like Leon S. Kennedy. They aren't gonna be running and kicking and shooting like crazy like the dude from the movie Wanted.  Also if I remember correctly Leon didn't move either when he shooted at the Las Plagan people.



Did you forget I was a chick Blazed? We played Halo together.  

Leon's game play is old.


----------



## Memos (Feb 4, 2009)

Vault said:


> i havent lost my head yet to Salvado



That's because you were running away like a wuss whilst I was the one that always fought them


----------



## Dan (Feb 4, 2009)

Do you see online co-op, if I host a game could I invite Vault to come and play with me?


----------



## Bender (Feb 4, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Did you forget I was a chick Blazed? We played Halo together.
> 
> Leon's game play is old.



Oopsie sorry  

Luv you btw

Also everyone liked RE4 so they decided to base the gameplay off that


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Oopsie sorry
> Luv you btw
> Also everyone liked RE4 so they decided to base the gameplay off that



 It's alright. 

I see where you are coming from.. but RE4 gameplay is oooold. RE5 needs to get with 2009.


----------



## Dan (Feb 4, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> You gotta be an idiot or something
> 
> DUDE
> 
> It fits with  the style for christ sakes Chris and Sheva are both Bio Terrorist not some flashy US Agent like Leon S. Kennedy. They aren't gonna be running and kicking and shooting like crazy like the dude from the movie Wanted.  Also if I remember correctly Leon didn't move either when he shooted at the Las Plagan people.


Your logic for not being about to run-and-gun is that  Chris and Sheva aren't US Agent's? WTF does that have to do with anything.

If a Zombie is coming towards you, and a bullet to the head isn't stopping them your natural reaction would be to back up while shooting.

If you could run-and-gun I would buy the game, but becuase you can't I wont be picking this game up.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2009)

Venom said:


> If you could run-and-gun I would buy the game, but becuase you can't I wont be picking this game up.



The way the AI moves works well enough with the gameplay though... but then again.. gameplay is oooooooold.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 4, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> You gotta be an idiot or something
> 
> DUDE
> 
> It fits with  the style for christ sakes Chris and Sheva are both Bio Terrorist not some flashy US Agent like Leon S. Kennedy. They aren't gonna be running and kicking and shooting like crazy like the dude from the movie Wanted.  Also if I remember correctly Leon didn't move either when he shooted at the Las Plagan people.



Sorry but your post is utter stupid.

Since when does walking (not running) and shooting require you to be a US agent 

Silent hill had walking and shooting/reloading in 98 10 years ago and its a much better *horror *game than RE will ever dream to be, the same goes with Dead space.

RE is in my top 5 franchise of all time and RE4 was my GOTY in 2005 but to deny that the control feels a little old is pretty stupid, its like saying we can travel by horses why the fuck we need cars 

Capcom simply played it safe and didn't want to change a winning formula, but this came to bite them in the ass b/c they don't know that this winning formula is fucking 4 years old.

Anyway Day fucking 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 4, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> Sorry but your post is utter stupid.
> 
> Since when does walking (not running) and shooting require you to be a US agent
> 
> ...



That formula is 13 years old dude...


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 4, 2009)

Lets not get too critical shall we


----------



## Memos (Feb 4, 2009)

Does anyone else think that when you go to fire, the camera goes too close to the characters' back? It annoys me that you don't have a larger view when firing, it would help with those flying things.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 4, 2009)

You're right, in RE5 the Camera is closer to the character's back than in RE4.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 4, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Does anyone else think that when you go to fire, the camera goes too close to the characters' back? It annoys me that you don't have a larger view when firing, it would help with those flying things.



Is your tv wide screen? If not, that could be why.


----------



## Memos (Feb 4, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Is your tv wide screen? If not, that could be why.



I'm still on a crappy (but reliable) SD TV. I will try it on the HD TV sometimes soon and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 4, 2009)

This is how Re 4 should really be [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=HxVAQYpNmUQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Memos (Feb 4, 2009)

This is a great RE parody.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2009)

*LivingHitokiri*: 40 mins??  PASS.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 4, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> *LivingHitokiri*: 40 mins??  PASS.


just watch the few minutes and i bet youl want to watch  it till end


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 4, 2009)

The demo doesn't make this game come off very well at all. I'm astonished as to how this got a fucking 9/10 review in the Xbox magazine?!! Not a fan of running around in circles to survive, though there was probably a high ledge somewhere.. even worse, standing around and picking off zombies with a handful of shots. Awkward, static laser-guided aiming, and a generally awkward mix of a third-person shooter and a survival horror.. and no pausing in the quick-select box ?! ~ £40 saved this month then.


----------



## SilentBobX (Feb 5, 2009)

I kind of like The Super Awsome Adventures of Hunk, Parody.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUUAMCDMjHg[/YOUTUBE]

No suprise Ashley is an airhead, bimbo.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 5, 2009)

SilentBobX said:


> I kind of like The Super Awsome Adventures of Hunk, Parody.
> 
> Dreams of an Absolution
> 
> No suprise Ashley is an airhead, bimbo.



That was...not funny.


----------



## Memos (Feb 5, 2009)

Medicine Vs. Nature

Resident Evil Retrospective on GameTrailers


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 5, 2009)

That retrospective will be godwin until RE4 turns up


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 5, 2009)

This or left for dead :ho


----------



## Memos (Feb 5, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> That retrospective will be godwin until RE4 turns up




The RE2 retro is gonna be sweet. Can't wait to see all those old memories flood back. This also reminded me, seeing as i have the Gamecube remake, i should turn on my Wii and play it


Hibari Kyoya said:


> This or left for dead :ho



Left 4 Dead


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 5, 2009)

RE2 = G-virus = Birkin = Best RE


----------



## Diamond (Feb 5, 2009)

Donwloaded the demo.
Liked it.
Buying it.

Done.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 5, 2009)

Get the collectors edition  It's rare for a Japanese based game that comes to the states with THIS much in a collectors pack.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 5, 2009)

Whispering Sand said:


> Donwloaded the demo.
> Liked it.
> Buying it.
> 
> Done.



I'm not sure yet, I need to see how bad it is. People tend to bitch a lot about stuff that really isn't bad at all


----------



## Diamond (Feb 5, 2009)

Well the AI is pretty crap if you play solo.

Other then that i like the game very much.


----------



## Memos (Feb 6, 2009)

This is so awesome


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 6, 2009)

Whispering Sand said:


> Well the AI is pretty crap if you play solo.
> 
> Other then that i like the game very much.



My experience with the AI was much different. She helped me whenever I needed healing and I could not heal myself. If I was almost in a near death state she would help me out so I can run faster and get to a safer location.

Also if you keep your partner supplied with rifle bullets or machine gun bullets (depending on the level you are in). She would start fighting, she also has good aim. 

My fear was that she would be in the way more so than anything if I play solo. Thank goodness she is not and lets not forget this is a demo.


----------



## Vault (Feb 6, 2009)

She got me Chainsawed today, that Sheva


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 6, 2009)

That or you hit the boob locater because it tempted you so much to do so and by doing that she came to you. Which the end result means you caused your own death!


----------



## Vault (Feb 6, 2009)

No, she thought she could take out Salvado by herself, she got pwned and was dying so i went to heal her, as i was spraying her, i got pwned.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 6, 2009)

I will see your skill when I play with you in co op mode. Then I will see if you are lieing or not


----------



## Vault (Feb 6, 2009)

Ask Memos, i dont die in RE5  he died a couple of times. 

That was actually my first time dying in the demo


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 6, 2009)

Didn't get to play the demo as my fiancee has my 360, but as soon as I get it back I plan on getting this game. I thought RE4 was amazing and a great step up for the series and all I have seen for this leads me to believe it will be even better.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 6, 2009)

I am not talking about death, I am talking about pure skill


----------



## Memos (Feb 6, 2009)

Vault said:


> Ask Memos, i dont die in RE5  he died a couple of times.
> 
> That was actually my first time dying in the demo



Ok, lets think of it this way, when we played together, all you did was run away and hide whilst i heroically fought both of the bosses head on like an hero. I killed them BOTH times that we beat them. No wonder you didn't die

What YOU were doing was waiting for the chainsaw guy with a grenade in hand while there was a barrel right next to where he would be when you threw the grenade at him. Nice one genius.


----------



## Vault (Feb 6, 2009)

i beat that fat cunt with the axe  who had the sniper? tell me bitch :ho 

Stop lying Man  i knew there was a barrel and i already saw you aiming for that so i was going for twice the damage, you merk with the barrel after its gone i follow up with the grenade. 

Now who's the dumbass


----------



## Memos (Feb 6, 2009)

Vault said:


> i beat that fat cunt with the axe  who had the sniper? tell me bitch :ho
> 
> *Stop lying Man * i knew there was a barrel and i already saw you aiming for that so i was going for twice the damage, you merk with the barrel after its gone i follow up with the grenade.
> 
> *Now who's the dumbass*



I'm not, and you are


----------



## The Boss (Feb 6, 2009)

So.. is everyone getting theirs for the PS3? Im thinking I should do PS3 too.. but Im curious about the pros and cons of each.


----------



## Vault (Feb 6, 2009)

Ita get it on the triple :ho we could play

its the same game  no pros or cons


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 6, 2009)

Really both games look very simliar, I saw some pictures and scans/ videos that have the 360 showing some better contrast and what not. So visuals is really not that big.

What is big is the online experience. So far from my experience of both live and PSN I would say that live is a better overall experience. 

Controls ? well that depends, I am used to both, sometimes I do want the 360 analogs more so than the PS3's just because of the placement. 


Those are really the only things I can think of, from my understanding the sound is the same. Meaning they did not use any codecs higher than DD on either platform.


----------



## Memos (Feb 6, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> So.. is everyone getting theirs for the PS3? Im thinking I should do PS3 too.. but Im curious about the pros and cons of each.



It will depend on which controller you are more comfortable with. The online is fine on both, Vault and I had no problems whatsoever on PSN.

Graphics and such are the same, even if there is a minute difference, you won't see a difference while playing.

I'll be getting it for the PS3.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 6, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Really both games look very simliar, I saw some pictures and scans/ videos that have the 360 showing some better contrast and what not. So visuals is really not that big.
> 
> What is big is the online experience. So far from my experience of both live and PSN I would say that live is a better overall experience.
> 
> ...



Except that live costs money, so fuck that. Also I doubt that contrast thing is the truth. Most of the time its just that lighting on the PS3 is more dynamic and people don't like the lighting. 

Besides, I think from what I saw in one picture, this game looks kind of bad graphically...I mean they need to make the zombies look more like zombies and less like puppets or something. The way the skin and stuff is doesn't seem right...it looks like something is off


----------



## Memos (Feb 6, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Except that live costs money, so fuck that. Also I doubt that contrast thing is the truth. Most of the time its just that lighting on the PS3 is more dynamic and people don't like the lighting.
> 
> Besides, I think from what I saw in one picture, this game looks kind of bad graphically...I mean they need to make the zombies look more like zombies and less like puppets or something. The way the skin and stuff is doesn't seem right...it looks like something is off



LIVE does cost money but unless you are going to get a subscription just to play this game, that is a null point. This isn't really a discussion on PSN vs. LIVE.

The skin does look weird, it looks plastic. I think they were going for the "sweaty in the sun" look, but it kinda failed.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 6, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> LIVE does cost money but unless you are going to get a subscription just to play this game, that is a null point. This isn't really a discussion on PSN vs. LIVE.
> 
> The skin does look weird, it looks plastic. I think they were going for the "sweaty in the sun" look, but it kinda failed.



No you're not getting what I am saying...on either point...

But I can't actually show you because it would require searching. 

Its not the plastic. There's a scene where that man is getting choked in the preview video. The mans face looked like shit.


----------



## Memos (Feb 6, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *No you're not getting what I am saying...on either point...
> 
> But I can't actually show you because it would require searching. *
> 
> Its not the plastic. There's a scene where that man is getting choked in the preview video. The mans face looked like shit.



My bad, then disregard what i said.

The zombies look terrible all around


----------



## Vault (Feb 6, 2009)

The people look terrible, nuff said 

Only Sheva, Chris and Wesker look good


----------



## Memos (Feb 6, 2009)

Vault said:


> The people look terrible, nuff said
> 
> Only *Sheva*, Chris and Wesker look good



Speaking of Sheva. Her VA is just horrid The way she says "partner" just grates on me

What accent is that?


----------



## Vault (Feb 6, 2009)

It sounds Kinda frenchy  

Its not that bad man


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 6, 2009)

Re 5 is not good I see...


----------



## Vault (Feb 6, 2009)

Its not ZOMG Resident 5, good game nonetheless


----------



## Adonis (Feb 6, 2009)

Just what the fuck was Capcom doing for 4 years?

All they have to show for it is 2 player mode.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 6, 2009)

Vault said:


> Its not ZOMG Resident 5, good game nonetheless



Capcom needs to step their game up, they haven't done shit in a while. Mega Man 9 was basically a NES game, the RE on Wii, the point and shoot one, sucked dick...

And this game, that they made us wait so long for is shaping up to not be that great.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 6, 2009)

Save me PARTNAH 

Actually she is modeled from an actual Aussie actress


----------



## Memos (Feb 6, 2009)

Vault said:


> It sounds Kinda frenchy
> 
> *Its not that bad man*



It is that bad, why do you think i kept shooting and throwing grenades at you


----------



## Vault (Feb 6, 2009)

Nothing new  whatsoever and like adonis said only 2 player co-op is its best selling point. 

The one thing which pissed the hell out of me are the enemies in RE5 the same AI as before just changed designed and from same animation to same death screeching as before


----------



## Adonis (Feb 6, 2009)

I've now been made aware Capcom is making people pay $25 for alternate costumes in Street Fighter IV. 

Fuck Capcom.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 6, 2009)

Adonis said:


> I've now been made aware Capcom is making people pay $25 for alternate costumes in Street Fighter IV.
> 
> Fuck Capcom.



Twenty five dollars? You mean for all of the ones in the game or just one character? Even then its bullshit. Some games don't cost that. 

And what happened to having you ear this shit?


----------



## Memos (Feb 6, 2009)

Adonis said:


> I've now been made aware Capcom is making people pay $25 for alternate costumes in Street Fighter IV.
> 
> Fuck Capcom.



They come in packs of five and each costume comes to a dollar each.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 6, 2009)

It's not zombies 

Welcome to 4 years ago


----------



## Adonis (Feb 6, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> They come in packs of four and each costume comes to a dollar each.



I know.

Still, it's fucking ridiculous. What's a standard (and free) perk in most 3D fighters is being treated as a luxury just so Capcom can milk more money out of an already overpriced product. This exhibits what's wrong with DLC. It's one thing to use it to add content to a finished product; it's another to charge for access to content that should already be in the damn game. I doubt time constraints prevented fucking pallete swaps.


----------



## Vault (Feb 6, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> It's not zombies
> 
> Welcome to 4 years ago



Los gaynados whatever you wanna call them


----------



## The Boss (Feb 6, 2009)

Hey.. I like the Los gaynados.. but wait.. isn't RE supposed to be zombies?


----------



## Vault (Feb 6, 2009)

It is, not some ancient fossils


----------



## The Boss (Feb 6, 2009)

lol.... I guess the live action movies are even more RE than the game itself.


----------



## Vault (Feb 6, 2009)

Hahahahaa  if you put it that way


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 6, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> So.. is everyone getting theirs for the PS3? Im thinking I should do PS3 too.. but Im curious about the pros and cons of each.



360, co-op = live better/more friends.


----------



## Bender (Feb 6, 2009)

Venom said:


> Your logic for not being about to run-and-gun is that  Chris and Sheva aren't US Agent's? WTF does that have to do with anything.



What I'm trying to say is that the gameplay isn't 99% like RE 4 and they ain't some Leon Kennedy's


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 6, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> 360, co-op = live better/more friends.



Sorry, but free is always better than paying. Its why I won't play games like WoW and why I won't ever get live.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 6, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Sorry, but free is always better than paying. Its why I won't play games like WoW and why I won't ever get live.



So by your logic, you should pay nothing for health care? get free health care? even though the quality of that helathcare is low and the possibility of a good doctor very low?


sounds great to me.


Please the this is "Free" argument is crazy and not justified. Only way it would be justified if the service was actually on par with live or better. Which it's not.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 6, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Sorry, but free is always better than paying. Its why I won't play games like WoW and why I won't ever get live.



Sorry less lag, better headsets, more friends, better chat system, are worth paying something as small as 50 dollars a year for. Plus i get it for only 30 so i win even more. But i have no problem paying for something better.  It's why WOW is better then the 100th Korean MMO and other shitty ones like runescape.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 6, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> So by your logic, you should pay nothing for health care? get free health care? even though the quality of that helathcare is low and the possibility of a good doctor very low?
> 
> 
> sounds great to me.
> ...



Stupid argument is...well stupid. There's no logic in what you're saying, and actually Health Care like in England and Canada (not free, but prepaid) is better. 




crazymtf said:


> Sorry less lag, better headsets, more friends, better chat system, are worth paying something as small as 50 dollars a year for. Plus i get it for only 30 so i win even more. But i have no problem paying for something better.  It's why WOW is better then the 100th Korean MMO and other shitty ones like runescape.



That free MMO you're talking about, Maple Story, makes more money than WOW on extras actually. And I don't get on to chat to people or any of that shit. I get on to run around and kill people. Hell when I played on XBOX I never used the headset.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 6, 2009)

'Less lag'? I don't know my stuff on how servers and networks function, but afaik the Xbox network doesn't have dedicated servers so it's all peer-to-peer. I don't know anything about the headsets. The chat system is apparently marginally superior, but I don't know how many people would benefit from the differences (I'm generalising here). I reckon that's what you're paying for, along with maybe preferring 'achievements' to 'trophies'. As you've also said 'more friends', I'm unconvinced that Live is justifiably a premium service unless you have that kind of bias.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 6, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Stupid argument is...well stupid. There's no logic in what you're saying, and actually Health Care like in England and Canada (not free, but prepaid) is better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's good for you. For two years i didn't use Blu Ray on my ps3 even though i had to pay extra money for the ps3 because of the new technology. But people have been using the Blu Ray player inside for all this time. So people use different things on different products. 

I use the headset 90% of the time I'm on live. I have alot of friends on there i like to talk to, even friends i live close to. Ones i don't i can easily communicate on it while enjoying a session of whatever I'm playing. 

So yes talking to friends is a huge thing for me. Especially when it comes to co-op/shooters since i use teamwork and a headset is needed. And since i have no one online on the ps3 i really know it be dumb to get it. That and i like the 360 controller more. So wins there again for me.



erictheking said:


> 'Less lag'? I don't know my stuff on how servers and networks function, but afaik the Xbox network doesn't have dedicated servers so it's all peer-to-peer. I don't know anything about the headsets. The chat system is apparently marginally superior, but I don't know how many people would benefit from the differences (I'm generalising here). I reckon that's what you're paying for, along with maybe preferring 'achievements' to 'trophies'. As you've also said 'more friends', I'm unconvinced that Live is justifiably a premium service unless you have that kind of bias.



How is it Bias? No one i know owns a ps3 that i live near so there goes most games. Two people i know online own it, and one doesn't even play online. The chat system is far behind, shit you can't even chat in a fucking game unless it's the same game. What the hell is that garbage? On live you can have 8 people in a chat room at once. This is a major bonus for me since i like to talk to alot of people on live i don't get to offline. 

Lag is lag, i had more lag on cod4 then i did on my 360 version. Then again it's the only game i tried so i dunno if it's every game. Even so i barely use my ps3 live, i used it twice for gaming and rest of the time for demos. It's just there and i never use it, nothing to do with Bias more to do with not needing it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 6, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> That's good for you. For two years i didn't use Blu Ray on my ps3 even though i had to pay extra money for the ps3 because of the new technology. But people have been using the Blu Ray player inside for all this time. So people use different things on different products.
> 
> I use the headset 90% of the time I'm on live. I have alot of friends on there i like to talk to, even friends i live close to. Ones i don't i can easily communicate on it while enjoying a session of whatever I'm playing.
> 
> So yes talking to friends is a huge thing for me. Especially when it comes to co-op/shooters since i use teamwork and a headset is needed. And since i have no one online on the ps3 i really know it be dumb to get it. That and i like the 360 controller more. So wins there again for me.



The blue ray is part of the actually game playing stuff...chatting really isn't necessary. 

The only difference I've ever seen between live and PSN (besides the paying) is that PSN and Live are separate and therefore you can't play from network to network...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 6, 2009)

Blu ray wasn't really needed for gaming at all. No game even uses the disc storage that well. Leaving stuff uncompressed to show size of doesn't impress anyone 

Again your looking at it with your view only. Chatting is not done as well as 360, tus making 360 the main choice since i have friends i like to chat with which again needs a chatting system that's better then shit which is something ps3 is lacking. That and no one owns a headset on ps3, like 4 people in the whole time I played resistance 2 had a headset. Maybe to you chatting isn't important but to me it is. 

Other reasons i will buy the RE5 version on 360 is due to controller and achievements. That's a personal feeling just like the chatting system. Dunno why your getting all bummed out about it anyway. It's not like i don't give my precious ps3 any time, just not nearly as much as my 360.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 6, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Blu ray wasn't really needed for gaming at all. No game even uses the disc storage that well. Leaving stuff uncompressed to show size of doesn't impress anyone
> 
> Again your looking at it with your view only. Chatting is not done as well as 360, tus making 360 the main choice since i have friends i like to chat with which again needs a chatting system that's better then shit which is something ps3 is lacking. That and no one owns a headset on ps3, like 4 people in the whole time I played resistance 2 had a headset. Maybe to you chatting isn't important but to me it is.
> 
> Other reasons i will buy the RE5 version on 360 is due to controller and achievements. That's a personal feeling just like the chatting system. Dunno why your getting all bummed out about it anyway. It's not like i don't give my precious ps3 any time, just not nearly as much as my 360.



Actually, some games have filled the whole disk, so that's kind of BS. And many of the first PS2 games didn't use the whole disk either, but that's what always happens with new systems.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 6, 2009)

cardboard my point is valid, it just goes against your view point on the situation. Therefore you cannot bring up any logical reasoning to your "free" argument. The overall service on Xbox live has been proven to be more superior in terms of content and reliability than the PSN. 



Also dedicated servers does not mean >> peer to peer all the time. Dedicated servers require a good amount of bandwidth to handle a substatial load of people. The PSN does not output this kind of bandwidth to keep the network more stable and reliable than Xbox live. 

Sony is going up against Microsoft in there best field. It's going to be tough for Sony to really top them in this. Not saying it will never happen, I'm just saying they are way behind in the experience.



Also about the chat thing. Party chat is much better than anything PSN has to offer atm. Until home can get their game launching thing ready in home then we can talk.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 6, 2009)

Lol alright whatever, i don't care if a disk gets filled up, i just play the game and nothing more


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 6, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> cardboard my point is valid, it just goes against your view point on the situation therefore you cannot bring up any logical reasoning to your "free" argument. The overall service on Xbox live has been proven to be more superior in terms of content and reliability than the PSN.
> 
> Also dedicated servers does not mean >> *pear to pear *all the time. Dedicated servers require a good amount of bandwidth to handle a substatial load of people. The PSN does not output this kind of bandwidth to keep the network more stable and reliable than Xbox live.
> 
> Sony is going up against Microsoft in there best field. It's going to be tough for Sony to really top them in this. Not saying it will never happen, I'm just saying they are way behind in the experience.



Give it a rest, if you were so sure of it, someone saying that free is better wouldn't bother you. 

Microsoft is not the best...even in their field. In fact they're a software company making hardware, which shows how much you know. That and the fact you can't spell peer.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 6, 2009)

If you continue flaming, because you cannot handle an good debate then I'm going to report your posts.

Yes microsoft is a software company. What do you think Xbox live and The NXE are? Do you know what network code is? Do you know that a better coder (aka software developer) will have an overall more stable code for their network portion of the software?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 6, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> If you start flaming, I'm going to report your posts.
> 
> Yes microsoft is a software company. What do you think Xbox live and The NXE run is? Do you know what network code is? Do you know that a better coder (aka software developer) will have an overall more stable code for their network portion of the software?



It's not flaming pointing out bad spelling. In fact when I read it I tried to look it up thinking it was something. I only mentioned it because you wasted my time. But I'm done discussing this. You've not proven anything to me really other than the fact that you thinking throwing money at stuff automatically makes it better.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 7, 2009)

@Goku: I didn't say that peer-to-peer is necessarily worse, just that it's not necessarily better, at removing lag. As you've said, I also thought the developers of the game are going to have the real part to play in that regard, which is why I didn't think Live/PSN should be debated over in this point. Please inform me if I'm wrong though.



crazymtf said:


> How is it Bias? No one i know owns a ps3 that i live near so there goes most games. Two people i know online own it, and one doesn't even play online. The chat system is far behind, shit you can't even chat in a fucking game unless it's the same game. What the hell is that garbage? On live you can have 8 people in a chat room at once. This is a major bonus for me since i like to talk to alot of people on live i don't get to offline.
> 
> Lag is lag, i had more lag on cod4 then i did on my 360 version. Then again it's the only game i tried so i dunno if it's every game. Even so i barely use my ps3 live, i used it twice for gaming and rest of the time for demos. It's just there and i never use it, nothing to do with Bias more to do with not needing it.


When I say 'bias', I mean unless you're influenced by factors like having more friends with Xbox's than PS3's or some other random thing like preferring achievements over trophies, then I can't see the justification for paying. Regarding the chat service - I'm not being funny, but I'd guess the majority of people don't have so many close friends over gaming networks, that they'd really value being able to conversate with all of their contacts at anytime. That's me being subjective though as I wouldn't value it, but it is an extra feature and is available for whoever makes use of it which is why I cited it as a valid advantage. 

Since most of these things are subjective, it's very difficult to argue that one is superior over the other in an objective way; unless you're only using facts.. i.e. no charge for the PSN vs. more chat features for Live.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 7, 2009)

erictheking said:


> @Goku: I didn't say that peer-to-peer is necessarily worse, just that it's not necessarily better, at removing lag. As you've said, I also thought the developers of the game are going to have the real part to play in that regard, which is why I didn't think Live/PSN should be debated over in this point. Please inform me if I'm wrong though.
> 
> 
> When I say 'bias', I mean unless you're influenced by factors like having more friends with Xbox's than PS3's or some other random thing like preferring achievements over trophies, then I can't see the justification for paying. Regarding the chat service - I'm not being funny, but I'd guess the majority of people don't have so many close friends over gaming networks, that they'd really value being able to conversate with all of their contacts at anytime. That's me being subjective though as I wouldn't value it, but it is an extra feature and is available for whoever makes use of it which is why I cited it as a valid advantage.
> ...



When it comes down to it one has an important feature the other does not, at this is a breaking feature, chat. That's the main one for me, that and i have no friends on PSN 

Either way I can enjoy RE5 on ps3 or 360, that i know for sure. So doesn't really matter in the end.


----------



## Akira (Feb 7, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> So the only really argument here is voice chat, and easy to get friends to play / connect with you. Also how many friends do you have one one service compared to another.




End of Story.

Some people percieve Live to be a better service which justifies it's cost but that's all subjective, I've had Live (now PSN) and neither were very good at all and I don't care how many technical facts of each service's pros and cons people are going to show me over this. I switched simply because I prefer _not_ paying for a crappy service plus I have more friends on PSN 




But wow talk about thread derailment

Who here's getting the CE version of RE5?


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 7, 2009)

People talk about the Portbox Shit60 in my RE5? 

Real fans get the PS3 versions


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 7, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> People talk about the Portbox Shit60 in my RE5?
> 
> Real fans get the PS3 versions



God, your elitism was once a cute novelty, now it's just mundane annoyance.

"Real" fans like you probably wouldn't buy the game because it probably lacks a good story and terrible controls like the older games, let alone the version that the new control scheme lacks the most in.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 7, 2009)

lol, i played the demo the other day and to my pleasant surprise, i found out that i was killing my fellow Nigerians!! 

bastards said it was in a fictional African country.. well, the currency you pick up is the Nigerian naira!


----------



## Memos (Feb 7, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Sorry, but free is always better than paying. Its why I won't play games like WoW and why I won't ever get live.


There are more factors than just price when talking about LIVE vs. PSN and the fact that PSN is free doesn't mean that it is better in this case.


Ssj3_Goku said:


> So by your logic, you should pay nothing for health care? get free health care? even though the quality of that helathcare is low and the possibility of a good doctor very low?
> 
> sounds great to me.


Cardboard's logic doesn't really give way to this analogy, but i'll go with it.

Healthcare in the UK is paid for by our tax pounds and is effectively free for anyone and everyone. Does this mean that healthcare in the UK is lower than that of the USA? no. Does that mean that the doctors in teh UK are of lower quality? no.

Carrying on with your analogy, in the UK we can either buy medicine over the counter, which we pay for, or with a prescription, which, as long as we meet certain conditions, we do not have to pay for. Does this mean that the medicine that you get over the counter is better than the one you get with the prescription? no, it isn't because it's the same thing.

Paid does not always equal better and the Healthcare analogy does not apply here.



> Please the this is "Free" argument is crazy and not justified. Only way it would be justified if the service was actually on par with live or better. Which it's not.


 
If you want to compare the PSN to LIVE in regards to whether the "FREE" argument is justified or not, let us instead compare it to the SILVER service that LIVE so handily provides. When you talk about what each one provides when they are on equal ground, then PSN is clearly superior.

You may say that this doesn't mean that LIVE isn't better than PSN, but this also means that PSN IS better for what you are paying for it and for a similar service from MS, the PSN is far superior to the SILVER service, more so than the GOLD service is to the PSN.



crazymtf said:


> Sorry less lag, better headsets, more friends, better chat system, are worth paying something as small as 50 dollars a year for. Plus i get it for only 30 so i win even more. But i have no problem paying for something better.  It's why WOW is better then the 100th Korean MMO and other shitty ones like runescape.


Less lag? I have had the same experience on both services when it comes to lag.

BETTER headsets? no, (my headset i use for my PS3 is better than the one i have for the 360), the fact that a headset is provided? yes.

I have more friends on PSN than i do on LIVE, that is something that is based on the individual.

The chat system is indeed superior on the 360.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The blue ray is part of the actually game playing stuff...chatting really isn't necessary.
> 
> The only difference I've ever seen between live and PSN (besides the paying) is that PSN and Live are separate and therefore you can't play from network to network...


The Blu-Ray drive is slower to load, it is a fact. In order to alleviate the longer loading times, some games need to do mandatory installs on the PS3 such as DMC4, MGS4 and GTA4. More space doesn't necessarily mean that it all gets filled, this doesn't stop it from costing more to produce and thus cost more at retail.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Give it a rest, if you were so sure of it, someone saying that free is better wouldn't bother you.
> 
> Microsoft is not the best...even in their field. In fact they're a software company making hardware, which shows how much you know. That and the fact you can't spell peer.


MS are indeed a software company and SONY are a hardware company, this shows in both consoles. The PS3 is superior when it comes to the actual consle and MS are superior when it comes to their online service.

Does it matter that he spelt "peer" wrong?


Ssj3_Goku said:


> If you continue flaming, because you cannot handle an good debate then I'm going to report your posts.
> 
> Yes microsoft is a software company. What do you think Xbox live and The NXE are? Do you know what network code is? Do you know that a better coder (aka software developer) will have an overall more stable code for their network portion of the software?


 
If you are going to report it, then report it. Saying that you are going to do so serves no purpose other than showing that you are okay with flaming, which in this case was not flaming, it was more trolling than anything. I've seen you do this before and it is pointless, just do it if you are going to, otherwise dont say anything.

Best thing to do would be to ask him/her not to flame you and if they persist, then that is what the report option is for.



Akira said:


> But wow talk about thread derailment
> Who here's getting the CE version of RE5?


As Akira said, this is the RE5 thread and this has gone way too off-topic and i hope this will be the end of it. THIS is why we have a Convo Thread people. Use it.

The European CE is lame, I will not bother


----------



## Adonis (Feb 7, 2009)

Arguing which shitty console is shittier is asinine. They both suck at the moment.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 7, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> People talk about the Portbox Shit60 in my RE5?
> 
> Real fans get the PS3 versions



Fuck the SHITSTATION


----------



## Memos (Feb 7, 2009)

This isn't a PS3 vs. 360 thread. Stop with the fanboy flaming/trolling and talk about RE5 please.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 7, 2009)

@Kusuriuri

I am not going to discuss it much. But your still paying for that healthcare. It's not totally"Free".


----------



## Memos (Feb 7, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> @Kusuriuri
> 
> I am not going to discuss it much. But your still paying for that healthcare. It's not totally"Free".



VM me or something if you want to talk about it with me, or if you want to discuss it in general, go to the convo thread.
---
I was watching the _Invisible Walls_ feature on GameTrailers and they were talking about how that first _RE5_ review in the Official PlayStation Magazine may have been from an unfinished copy. They said that the latest version that they received very recently wasn't a final copy and was only half of the full game.

Something fishy may be going on.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 7, 2009)

well I would not trust early reviews yet. I mean to my knowledge its still not gold.


----------



## Memos (Feb 7, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> well I would not trust early reviews yet. I mean to my knowledge its still not gold.



Exactly, so it really calls their integrity into question when they can hand out a perfect score to a game that isn't completed.

These early reviews are getting really silly


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 7, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Memos (Feb 7, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Handgun vs. GIANT MUTANT CROCODILE!!!

Chris is a dead dumbass


----------



## chrisp (Feb 7, 2009)

The graphics made me come. 

Oh god!!!!!


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 7, 2009)

- GamePro counted 1 (!!!) real puzzle in Resident Evil 5.

- A few classic enemies are indeed in Resident Evil 5 (like the Licker)

OOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG 

- Resident Evil is gone, long live Resident Evil.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 7, 2009)

One puzzle? Damn it just take away all the puzzles, they've always sucked in resident evil.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 7, 2009)

Zarigani said:


> The graphics made me come.
> 
> Oh god!!!!!



Ya i am impressed what Capcom has done with the graphical detail and atmosphere. They really know how to use their own engines well.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 7, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> One puzzle? Damn it just take away all the puzzles, they've always sucked in resident evil.



That water puzzle in three was the worst.


----------



## Memos (Feb 7, 2009)

The lack of puzzles is no surprise as it streamlines the gaming experience which further takes it away from being like the classic RE games and more like a shooter which it is becoming.

The puzzles in RE1 were the worst (maybe because i was so young when i played it)


----------



## HOOfan_1 (Feb 7, 2009)

Wonder if that Croc is based on Gustave and the Croc in Primeval


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 7, 2009)

I hope it's based on the crocodile from RE2.


----------



## Memos (Feb 7, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> I hope it's based on the crocodile from RE2.



You mean that pointless 1-hit-kill lump in the sewer??


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 7, 2009)

Yes, with no explosives of course


----------



## Memos (Feb 7, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Yes, with no explosives of course



Can you imagine having to shoot it in the eyes and then having to run/swin/wade over to kill it with an uppercut

I love how bullets in this game are less effective than punches from Chris's watermelons


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 7, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> The puzzles are awesome.



Oh yes, having totally illogical puzzles in mansions and police stations are really awesome and not out of place at all.

God, it's like Indiana Jones with a zombie outbreak. EASILY the worst thing about the old games were the fucking stupid puzzles.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 7, 2009)

If you don't like it, go play some action games

oh wait..


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 7, 2009)

Well, most people tend to not like the puzzles anymore, due to there being less and less and less with each RE release, after all 

Shitty, illogical puzzles only make survival horror games confusing and convoluted.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 7, 2009)

Puzzles made RE unique to the genre. To say no puzzles or lack their of is a good thing for the series is crazy. That's like taking out all the puzzles in the zelda games.


----------



## Memos (Feb 7, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Puzzles made RE unique to the genre. To say no puzzles or lack their of is a good thing for the series is crazy. That's like taking out all the puzzles in the zelda games.



I agree. The puzzles in RE1 gave the mansion a real feeling of mystery, danger and conspiracy.

The fact that there were puzzles in the police station in RE2 was stupid


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 7, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Puzzles made RE unique to the genre. To say no puzzles or lack their of is a good thing for the series is crazy. That's like taking out all the puzzles in the zelda games.



It would be fine if the puzzles seemed to..."work" in the locations they were in. Most of the puzzles that annoyed me were simply because they were set in very awkward, pointless places.

Nobody should ever consider thinking the stupid fucking puzzles in the RCPD station were good puzzles, let alone fitting ones to a police station. Having odd puzzles in cities for example is just odd.

If it's in some desolate location of the world, I wouldn't care, so I wouldn't object if where RE4 and RE5 were set in had puzzles. But a once populated city? No thank you, this isn't Sherlock Holmes: The Pointless Item Collecting Edition.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 7, 2009)

The fact is, if there is ONE, and I mean only ONE good puzzle in RE5, Capcom already exceeded my expectations. And Lickers, and possibly other awesome old school mutants? YES PLEASE


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 7, 2009)

The puzzles were awesome? Puzzles unique to RE? Lol Puzzles were in like every horror game and they were always fucking annoying.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 8, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> The puzzles were awesome? Puzzles unique to RE? Lol Puzzles were in like every horror game and they were always fucking annoying.



Agreed + 1


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 8, 2009)

Puzzles weren't bad as long as they were implemented well and actually made sense. RE2's puzzles were downright stupid in their placement. I liked the ones in RE1, made the mansion freakier though some of them were downright awkward.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 8, 2009)

Unique in the series, aka that's what I am talking about not every horror game out there. Though according to the retrospective RE started the survival horror genre (If I heard the man correctly).  It's just sad to see them take stuff out instead of improving what's good about them. Soon it will just be a 3rd person action game.

I like improvement and innovation in games, but almost completely taking things out of a series that was interesting is not cool.


----------



## Memos (Feb 8, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Unique in the series, aka that's what I am talking about not every horror game out there. Though according to the retrospective RE started the survival horror genre *(If I heard the man correctly)*.  It's just sad to see them take stuff out instead of improving what's good about them. Soon it will just be a 3rd person action game.
> 
> I like improvement and innovation in games, but almost completely taking things out of a series that was interesting is not cool.



You heard him correctly but i wouldn't agree with him. I believe the term he should have used was "popularized" and not "started"


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 8, 2009)

Actually he was right;





Interesting. I do remember now back when we where little they never did have any survival horror type genre. It was really "action adventure" or "horror"


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 8, 2009)

The way the storyline for RE has been going, it's pretty much a given that it outgrew the constraints of the survival horror genre. The zombies and offshoots have gotten stronger and faster each game and pretty much the only way to contain the series in the genre it popularized is to make the enemies dumber and slower. Well, granted, they are dumb as shit if the demo has anything to say about it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 8, 2009)

Puzzles.*shudder*

They might be the only true, frustrating, backtracking, garbage I run into in games. 

You shouldn't need a guide to play the regular game that is in english.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 8, 2009)

People needed guides for Resident Evil's puzzles?  news to me.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 8, 2009)

Not resident evil, games in general.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 8, 2009)

I like RE puzzles.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 8, 2009)

RE series puzzles simply sucks.

Its not about working your brain out but about working your hand and patience due to the stupid backtracking and collecting quests 

If you want excellent puzzles in survival horror games play Silent Hill. period.

The best puzzles in a Capcom game was in the first Dino Crisis.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 8, 2009)

I loooove dino crisis


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2009)

Best puzzles is Onimusha


----------



## The Boss (Feb 8, 2009)

lol Onimusha. 

I though God of War's puzzles were fun.  Every stage is a faking puzzle in GOW2.


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2009)

Lol what Ita  

Is you dissing Onimusha ?  huh ?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 8, 2009)

lol... No..  I love Oni but I dun think it was that great of a game.


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2009)

Ita you have lost points with me


----------



## The Boss (Feb 8, 2009)

Dun get me wrong, I like it. It's just not one of my top games.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 8, 2009)

ItaShoko get the fuck out


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2009)

Im with Kenny on this one


----------



## The Boss (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh you guys. 

From what I remember it was a button mashing games with puzzles. It was fun of course.


----------



## Memos (Feb 8, 2009)

Lol, i finally found a frind in Ita when it comes to Onimusha


----------



## The Boss (Feb 8, 2009)

*kusu*: We on the same page with Oni?


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 8, 2009)

Kusu can gtfo also

MGS4 GAMEPLAY LIKE RE4?! I don't give a shit if that was a joke or not, BUT IT'S NOT ACCEPTABLE


----------



## Memos (Feb 8, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> *kusu*: We on the same page with Oni?


I liked Oni 1, but it wasn't good enough to warrant playing the other games in the series.


Gray Fox said:


> Kusu can gtfo also
> 
> MGS4 GAMEPLAY LIKE RE4?! I don't give a shit if that was a joke or not, BUT IT'S NOT ACCEPTABLE


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2009)

Both you guys can fuck off


----------



## Memos (Feb 8, 2009)

Vault said:


> Both you guys can fuck off



That's so racist. You are discriminating against me based on the colour of my opinion. Well, i have a dream, i dream that one day, i can post in the Gaming Department without discrimination or prejudice and be judged on the validity of my opinion and not the colour of my views. I dream that I and my fellow posters can post together in harmony.

I have a dream.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 8, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> MGS4 GAMEPLAY LIKE RE4?! I don't give a shit if that was a joke or not, BUT IT'S NOT ACCEPTABLE






Kusuriuri said:


> I liked Oni 1, but it wasn't good enough to warrant playing the other games in the series.


I'm glad I am not the only one who felt this way/ Although I did the the other 2 just cuz it was a fun game to play. 



Vault said:


> Both you guys can fuck off






Kusuriuri said:


> That's so racist. You are discriminating against me based on the colour of my opinion. Well, i have a dream, i dream that one day, i can post in the Gaming Department without discrimination or prejudice and be judged on the validity of my opinion and not the colour of my views. I dream that I and my fellow posters can post together in harmony.
> 
> I have a dream.


YES WE CAN.


----------



## Bender (Feb 8, 2009)

Jesus Christ I am so disgusted by the talk in here I just don't know what to do with myself  

How the hell is there no talk of RE 5 or RE period in this thread?


----------



## Memos (Feb 8, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Jesus Christ I am so disgusted by the talk in here I just don't know what to do with myself
> 
> How the hell is there no talk of RE 5 or RE period in this thread?



The topic moved from one survival horror fom Capcom to another, it'll move back. At least we aren't talking about something like anime or something.


----------



## Hentai (Feb 8, 2009)

Okay from the Demo, it looks awesome, it is just a bit hard.
That Chainsaw fucker has too much health.
I hope  there is a acceptable difficulty option that i can select myself.
But seriously, that game is a must have for Horror/Panic-game-lovers and for Action lovers.


----------



## Memos (Feb 8, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Okay from the Demo, it looks awesome, it is just a bit hard.
> That Chainsaw fucker has too much health.
> I hope  there is a acceptable difficulty option that i can select myself.
> But seriously, that game is a must have for Horror/Panic-game-lovers and for Action lovers.



He got me pretty badly a few times but you get used to it. the difficulty is good enough to keep you on the edge of your seat. Remember, shoot him in the eye and then run up to him and punch him.


----------



## Hentai (Feb 8, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> He got me pretty badly a few times but you get used to it. the difficulty is good enough to keep you on the edge of your seat. Remember, shoot him in the eye and then run up to him and punch him.



Okay thanks, but...do you remember...was there a difficulty selection in RE4?

I hope there is one in 5.


----------



## Memos (Feb 8, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Okay thanks, but...do you remember...was there a difficulty selection in RE4?
> 
> I hope there is one in 5.



I believe there is always a difficulty option in RE games. I would believe there will be an option.


----------



## Hentai (Feb 8, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I believe there is always a difficulty option in RE games. I would believe there will be an option.



Okay, easy more i come 

I am no fan of hard games...i get aggressive from them... >_>


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 8, 2009)

I still haven't beaten the Chainsaw zombie. Though I've only played that level once and that was online, the rest of times I was playing online it was the other level in the day time.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 8, 2009)

Onimusha 3 is the best in the series.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 8, 2009)

If that's the one with Jacques then, yes I agree.


----------



## Memos (Feb 8, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> If that's the one with Jacques then, yes I agree.



Yeah, that's the one.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 8, 2009)

^^

The chainsaw guy is way easier than the one with the axe 

Just pull back and snipe his head with the sniper then melee his ass, repeat it 3-5 times and he's history 

About the difficulty, RE4 from the start had only one option which is Normal difficulty but in 5 they said there gonna be 3 difficulty options


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 8, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Yeah, that's the one.



Wannabe Belmont with that fucking whip thing 

Which seems rather interesting. Onimusha has a whippish user based off of a real life person, and Castlevania once had a character designed after Tim Curry who did the exact same thing.

Thank god that game was canned


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 8, 2009)

I didn't even have to kill the guy with the axe, you can just stay on a building after you kill all the other zombies, then I just kept shooting from afar until the air strikes came.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 8, 2009)

Finally killed the Chainsaw guy.


----------



## KawpyNinja (Feb 9, 2009)

Arcueid said:


> Yeah, I know that this game won't be out for another year or so, but I think we should still discuss about the latest updates about this highly anticipated title from Capcom.
> 
> All we know is that the game takes place 10 years after the original Resident Evil and it follows the exploits of the main protagonist Chris Redfield who is now part of the unknown group BSAA and is stationed in a desert area where all hell breaks lose for a still unknown reason.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hentai (Feb 9, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Finally killed the Chainsaw guy.



With the Explosive Barrels?

How much can he take?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 9, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> With the Explosive Barrels?
> 
> How much can he take?



I grenade and punched him twice, explosive barrel him once.... and many bullets after.


----------



## Vault (Feb 9, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Yeah, that's the one.



Fuck outta here you only played Oni 1, remember bitch  

Grenades are the best for Salvado


----------



## Memos (Feb 9, 2009)

Vault said:


> Fuck outta here you only played Oni 1, remember bitch
> 
> Grenades are the best for Salvado



Think about what you just said for a minute.


----------



## Vault (Feb 9, 2009)

I did 

Makes perfect sense


----------



## Memos (Feb 9, 2009)

Vault said:


> I did
> 
> Makes perfect sense



No, it doesn't because i don't need to play Oni 3 to know that the character which was asked about was in it.


----------



## Vault (Feb 9, 2009)

You are such a beg


----------



## Fin (Feb 9, 2009)

Heard its pretty good.

Leon>Chris though.


----------



## Hentai (Feb 10, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> I grenade and punched him twice, explosive barrel him once.... and many bullets after.



I dont know what happened, but i used 4 barrels, and a lot of Ammo, but he didnt give in.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 10, 2009)

I hope that we go to a umbrella facility where the t-virus broke out and that we can say fuck you parasites for some hours


----------



## Hentai (Feb 10, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I hope that we go to a umbrella facility where the t-virus broke out and that we can say fuck you parasites for some hours



Wat, lol...

well i cant wait to see wesker...i want to find out more about him.


----------



## Memos (Feb 10, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> I dont know what happened, but i used 4 barrels, and a lot of Ammo, but he didnt give in.



Were you shooting at his head?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 10, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Wat, lol...
> 
> well i cant wait to see wesker...i want to find out more about him.



I want classic RE enemies for atleast a small portion of the games

I want my zombies, lickers, hunters and tyrants


----------



## Memos (Feb 10, 2009)

If this game has a few classic zombies you have to fight, it will be an instant buy. I miss those bastards.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 10, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I want classic RE enemies for atleast a small portion of the games
> 
> I want my zombies, lickers, hunters and tyrants



Lickers confirmed!! Among "other" oldschool mutants.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 10, 2009)

commooooon hunters and zombies


----------



## Vault (Feb 10, 2009)

zombehs FTW


----------



## Memos (Feb 10, 2009)

Vault said:


> zombehs FTW



If there are zombies, do you think they will be super zombies (move fast and what not) or the normal zombies like in RE 1-3?


----------



## Vault (Feb 10, 2009)

Normal zombies but they come in hordes and have great durability  

You will shit bricks im sure


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 10, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> If there are zombies, do you think they will be super zombies (move fast and what not) or the normal zombies like in RE 1-3?



You mean V-ACTs?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2009)

I miss the lickers.


----------



## Memos (Feb 10, 2009)

Vault said:


> Normal zombies but they come in hordes and have great durability
> 
> You will shit bricks im sure


It was so much fun to let a horde get real close and then shotty their heads off


Gray Fox said:


> You mean V-ACTs?


I don't know


ItaShoko said:


> I miss the lickers.


ewwww....


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2009)

That wasn't a dirty comment.  .. 

No seriously, I do miss the zombies... and lickers.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 10, 2009)

Damn you RE noobs don't know shit about the series 

V-ACT = Crimson Head = zombies coming back to life faster and stronger in the REmake.


----------



## Memos (Feb 10, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> That wasn't a dirty comment.  ..
> 
> No seriously, I do miss the zombies... and lickers.




Yeah, they were always more awesome than the shitty RE4....things.


Gray Fox said:


> Damn you RE noobs don't know shit about the series
> 
> V-ACT = Crimson Head = zombies coming back to life faster and stronger in the REmake.



Yes, i'm a noob coz i played the originals but not the REmake


----------



## Vault (Feb 10, 2009)

Key word being remake bitch :ho


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2009)

*Kusu*: I though RE4 AI's were stupid as well.. but then again... it was lord Sadlers(sp) choice to control morons.  But I can't complain. I riked it.


----------



## Hentai (Feb 10, 2009)

How where those Monster Zombies called that you couldnt kill without the infrared?


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 10, 2009)

Regenerators.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 10, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Regenerators.



or the iron maidens

if they bring back zombies they will most likely be the crimson head/v-acts

or a HUEG amount of normal zombies


they might bring back the G-mutants


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 10, 2009)

G-virus > all


----------



## Memos (Feb 10, 2009)

It would be great if we have a Tyrant in this. It would be a great return to the original games.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 10, 2009)

Fin said:


> Heard its pretty good.
> 
> Leon>Chris though.



More like Redfields >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>all


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 10, 2009)

Speaking of the older awesome games, anyone plan on replaying before 5?

I think I should start soon 

Zero
REmake
RE2
RE3
RE C:VX
RE4 
RE: UC (Final chapter only)


----------



## Hentai (Feb 10, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Regenerators.



Ah i remember....but werent they called

Regeneradores?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2009)

Regenerators? Regeneradores?

Dun matter.. they were probably the scariest thing in RE4. I jumped out of my seat when I shot one down. I though I was safe.. then it proceed to jump at me.


----------



## Hentai (Feb 10, 2009)

they were horrible. that breathing sound was frightening.

(In b4 macho ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who claims that RE4 was not a bit scary to him)


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 10, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Speaking of the older awesome games, anyone plan on replaying before 5?
> 
> I think I should start soon
> 
> ...



I need zero and remake and UC


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 10, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> they were horrible. that breathing sound was frightening.
> 
> (In b4 macho ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who claims that RE4 was not a bit scary to him)



They kind of pushed scary to the side when it came to RE4.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 10, 2009)

weell im playing the first RE on my pc

oh the graphics are win


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 10, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> they were horrible. that breathing sound was frightening.
> 
> (In b4 macho ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who claims that RE4 was not a bit scary to him)



Hunter busting through a door >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Regenerators


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Hunter busting through a door >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Regenerators



You gotta be shitting me.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 10, 2009)

No way. You're out ammo

"SHIT RUN THROUGH THE DOOR TO SAFETY"

*enters door*

"PHEW FUCK YEAH"

*takes two steps*

"OH SHIIIIIIIIIIT"


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 10, 2009)

RE4 did take a less scary turn, but it brought back the series and in a good way. I hope RE5 takes the same formula and just puts some scary back into it.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> No way. You're out ammo
> 
> "SHIT RUN THROUGH THE DOOR TO SAFETY"
> 
> ...


No fair.. you can't run out of ammo in L4D.   .. wait we are talking about Hunter from L4D right?  



attackoflance said:


> RE4 did take a less scary turn, but it brought back the series and in a good way. I hope RE5 takes the same formula and just *puts some scary back into it*.


From the demo.... doesn't seem like it but I hope so too.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 10, 2009)

Hunter from Resident Evil/REmake

stupid woman


----------



## Hentai (Feb 10, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Hunter from Resident Evil/REmake
> 
> stupid woman





Stupid Woman


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 10, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> No fair.. you can't run out of ammo in L4D.   .. wait we are talking about Hunter from L4D right?
> 
> 
> From the demo.... doesn't seem like it but I hope so too.



omg noob

hunters are one of the most badass RE creations

I cant recall how many times they cut off my head


----------



## Memos (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm pretty sure Ita was joking

But L4D is such an awesome game:ho


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 10, 2009)

You never know with females


----------



## Hentai (Feb 10, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> You never know with *Shoko*



Corrected 


What does L4D stand for anyway?


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 10, 2009)

L4D sucks, no need for you to know


----------



## Memos (Feb 10, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Corrected
> 
> 
> What does L4D stand for anyway?



Left 4 Dead. Go check it out, it is awesome.


----------



## Hentai (Feb 10, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Left 4 Dead. Go check it out, it is awesome.





GAR Kamina said:


> L4D sucks, no need for you to know







FPS? 

If yes then i go for what gar says.

I am usually not happy  with FPS...but i will give Killzone 2 a chance.


----------



## Memos (Feb 10, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> FPS?
> 
> If yes then i go for what gar says.
> 
> I am usually not happy  with FPS...but i will give Killzone 2 a chance.



Watch some gameplay vids on YouTube, it is a great and insanely fun game.


----------



## Hentai (Feb 10, 2009)

I am generally not a Fan of FPS, only very few have impressed me.
Halo3  with Multilayer.
MP1/2/3 because metroid is just awesome.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 10, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> *FPS*?
> 
> If yes then i go for what gar says.
> 
> I am usually not happy  with FPS...but i will give Killzone 2 a chance.



Yup, and a shitty one to boost.

No story, short, shitty graphics, shitty animation, few maps, twitchy controls(like sliding on ice?), shitty gunplay(plastic weapons FTW) ... etc


----------



## Memos (Feb 10, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> Yup, and a shitty one to boost.
> 
> No story, short, shitty graphics, shitty animation, few maps, twitchy controls(like sliding on ice?), shitty gunplay(plastic weapons FTW) ... etc



Which all combine to create one of the most fun games i've played recently.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 10, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> I am generally not a Fan of FPS, only very few have impressed me.
> Halo3  with Multilayer.
> MP1/2/3 because metroid is just awesome.



Halo 3 impressed you? I didn't get what the hype was all about, Orange Box, Resistance, and Bioshock were far more impressive.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 10, 2009)

resistance was good but I still had more fun with halo
bioshock is goddamned overrated. its good but dissapointing thanks to the hype

Orange box is the victor nothing can beat the masterminds at valve


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 10, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> resistance was good but I still had more fun with halo
> bioshock is goddamned overrated. its good but dissapointing thanks to the hype
> 
> Orange box is the victor nothing can beat the masterminds at valve



People who don't like Bioshock are usually upset over the lack of multiplayer and the like. I like games that can stand without that though. Resistence had a generally more interesting story than Halo and the story seemed more complete in both games, not to mention the weapons are less cheap and broken than in Halo. Plus you have have like 40 people in a battle. 

Orange Box (mostly because of Portal and HL) are my winners.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 10, 2009)

I didn't care about the no multiplayer in bioshock but the game just felt like a dissapointment


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 10, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I didn't care about the no multiplayer in bioshock but the *second half *of the game just felt like a dissapointment



Fix'ed


----------



## TenshiOni (Feb 10, 2009)

Can't get enough of the demo.

I was on Live playing it for a good hour or two yesterday. 

Looking like GOTY 2009 for me.


----------



## Vault (Feb 10, 2009)

Halo 3 what a letdown


----------



## Memos (Feb 10, 2009)

TenshiOni said:


> Can't get enough of the demo.
> 
> I was on Live playing it for a good hour or two yesterday.
> 
> Looking like GOTY 2009 for me.



I played both areas of the demo once and got bored in single player. But in co-op the game is so different it's unbelievable.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 10, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I played both areas of the demo once and got bored in single player. But in co-op the game is so different it's unbelievable.



Thats what I'v been saying for the past month 

If you played it as single player then it would not top RE4 for reasons I listed previously but If you played the Co-op then its more fun than RE4


----------



## Bender (Feb 10, 2009)

I need to hurry and get this game 

Also I like the idea of being approached by the Sack bag guy makes it more challenging


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh you guys. 



Blaze of Glory said:


> I need to hurry and get this game
> 
> Also I like the idea of being approached by the Sack bag guy makes it more challenging


No need to hurry.. Game's not out yet.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 10, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I didn't care about the no multiplayer in bioshock but the game just felt like a dissapointment



Speak the truth, man bioshock was some weak ass shit. 

Resistance and Halo FTW.


----------



## Hentai (Feb 11, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Halo 3 impressed you? I didn't get what the hype was all about, Orange Box, Resistance, and Bioshock were far more impressive.



Graphicwise NO
Multiplayerwise YES

I have never seen a cooler multiplayer. 
2nd is GoW


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 11, 2009)

TenshiOni said:


> Can't get enough of the demo.
> 
> I was on Live playing it for a good hour or two yesterday.
> 
> Looking like GOTY 2009 for me.



Racist!


----------



## The Boss (Feb 11, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Racist!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 11, 2009)

If you say "hype" ruins a game for you.... then I have to say that's pretty sad on your character to let something like "hype" ruin your entertainment value in an object. 



did anyone else reserve the collectors edition of RE 5?


----------



## Hentai (Feb 11, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> did anyone else reserve the collectors edition of RE 5?



i thought about it, but in Europe we only get a steelbook and a bonus DVD as CE content. and it costs 15? more.
So i decided to go with the normal version.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 11, 2009)

ah ic that stinks =/

The steel book cost 29.99 separately here so I just figured I would get the CE anyways.


----------



## Memos (Feb 11, 2009)

I could import the US CE and it would be around the same price.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm getting the standard edition. I don't like RE that much to get CE.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm getting the standard edition. I like RE that much to not get CE.


----------



## Akira (Feb 11, 2009)

Already buying the ridiculously overpriced SF4 CE, I'm not buying the RE5 one aswell lol.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 11, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> If you say "hype" ruins a game for you.... then I have to say that's pretty sad on your character to let something like "hype" ruin your entertainment value in an object.
> 
> 
> 
> did anyone else reserve the collectors edition of RE 5?



Well sometimes i get high hopes for a game and then it comes crashing down *Fuck you LBP * 

But no, not buying collector's edition. To much money.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 11, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> did anyone else reserve the collectors edition of RE 5?


No tard packs for me.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 11, 2009)

Not getting a CE for a disgrace of a game


----------



## Memos (Feb 11, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Not getting a CE for a disgrace of a game



You don't know if the whole game will be bad or not yet.
---
edit:


----------



## The Boss (Feb 12, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> I'm getting the standard edition. I like RE that much to not get CE.


  

Shit, Im still undecided if I was PS3 or 360 version.


----------



## Hentai (Feb 12, 2009)

Go buy the PS3 version. the controls are smoother on the PS3 pad


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 12, 2009)

Fuck you Capcom, for not releasing e-capcom limited edition outside of japan.


----------



## Hentai (Feb 12, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> Fuck you Capcom, for not releasing e-capcom limited edition outside of japan.



What is that


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 12, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Go buy the PS3 version. the controls are smoother on the PS3 pad



Yes, but the aiming with the new control scheme packs a bigger punch on the 360 pad.

Swapping items with the d-pad is better on the PS3, but the shooting feels a lot better on the 360 controller due to the triggers.

I'd suggest people try a demo on both systems, and see which one makes you feel better in terms of controls.

I'm currently leaning on the 360 version.


----------



## Akira (Feb 12, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Shit, Im still undecided if I was PS3 or 360 version.



Play the demo on both systems then decide. There isn't any difference so it's all down to what you prefer personally.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 12, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Yes, but the aiming with the new control scheme packs a bigger punch on the 360 pad.
> 
> Swapping items with the d-pad is better on the PS3, but the shooting feels a lot better on the 360 controller due to the triggers.
> 
> ...



I Am with you as well Goofy. I felt the same about the controls between them both.  I also preferred the analog placement.


----------



## Queen Vag (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm not really liking the entire direction of the new RE game, but we'll see.


----------



## Hentai (Feb 13, 2009)

Pah, i aint going away from PS3 version. Also my XBox is old so i cant output it on 1080p over Component properly. (blurry shit)


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 13, 2009)

does RE5 even support full 1080p


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2009)

just tried out the demo, magnificent game, definitely a buy(would have bought it anyways).. best thing is the taijutsu lulz


----------



## Hentai (Feb 13, 2009)

LOL Taijutsu

But i find it great that you can attack bitches easily. That spares ammo.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 13, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> LOL Taijutsu
> 
> But i find it great that you can attack bitches easily. That spares ammo.



That requires getting close to the enemy.


----------



## Memos (Feb 13, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> That requires getting close to the enemy.



Shoot in a certain part of the body, run up and press square/X, they fall over like rag dolls.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 13, 2009)

i do love chris's punch its all dramatic and you see his muscles being all "OMG THIS GONNA HURT" before the punch


----------



## Memos (Feb 13, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> i do love chris's punch its all dramatic and you see his muscles being all "OMG THIS GONNA HURT" before the punch



Yeah, but the fact that one of his watermelon punches does more damage than several bullets is such bullshit


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 13, 2009)

I miss the suplex that leon does in RE4 

It used to pop them las plagus bitches head


----------



## The Boss (Feb 13, 2009)

Will watch new trailer later when Im alone..  



Kusuriuri said:


> Shoot in a certain part of the body, run up and press square/X, they fall over like rag dolls.


That still requires getting close to the enemy. 



Vegitto-kun said:


> i do love chris's punch its all dramatic and you see *his muscles* being all "OMG THIS GONNA HURT" before the punch


 I rike it.



Kusuriuri said:


> Yeah, but the fact that one of his watermelon punches does more damage than several bullets is such bullshit


  Chris punch >>>> Bullets.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 13, 2009)

Snake CQC > Chris punch


----------



## Hentai (Feb 13, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Snake CQC > Chris punch



By far


----------



## Memos (Feb 13, 2009)

Amazing looking boss fight...rite?....rite?


----------



## Bender (Feb 13, 2009)

I think I just jizzed my pants


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 13, 2009)

Saw that earlier.

Looks so shitty


----------



## Akira (Feb 13, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Amazing looking boss fight...rite?....rite?



I think a small part of me died when I saw that... and I geniunely liked RE4


----------



## Vault (Feb 13, 2009)

Sheva's voice   Oh my god


----------



## Bender (Feb 13, 2009)

Vault said:


> Sheva's voice   Oh my god



What the fuck is wrong with Sheva's voice? 

What are you a jerk? 

Her voice is sexy

@ Gray Fox

What the fuck is wrong with the trailer? 

Game looks awesome

It's like a dream movie pek

The best pek


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh you mean the El Gigante?

Well for starters

it's a retarded enemy for Resident Evil. It seems to have the exact same attacks and same weaknesses


----------



## Memos (Feb 13, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> What the fuck is wrong with Sheva's voice?
> 
> What are you a jerk?
> 
> ...



Why would he be a jerk if he doesn't like Sheva's voice?


----------



## Vault (Feb 13, 2009)

That voice is plain annoying, i hope there is an option to shut the bitch up


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 13, 2009)

OMFG! WHO IS THE PERSON IN THE HOOD AT THE END?!?! I CANNOT WAIT TO FIND OUT!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 13, 2009)

Played the PS3 version yesterday, what the fuck were you guys talking about? This game is bad ass.


----------



## Memos (Feb 13, 2009)

Gary's Mod is pure brilliance


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 13, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Saw that earlier.
> 
> Looks so shitty



Why are you still around?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 13, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> OMFG! WHO IS THE PERSON IN THE HOOD AT THE END?!?! I CANNOT WAIT TO FIND OUT!



probably jill since chris wouldn't really care about somebody like sherry.


the bald guy is probably a new tyrant or just one of them mr X tyrants

don't forget it seems like we will visit a umbrella lab which ofcourse means OMG T-VIRUS

I was happy when I read a article where the guy behind RE5 says he wouldn't mind remaking RE2 after finishing 5


----------



## Bender (Feb 13, 2009)

Vault said:


> That voice is plain annoying, i hope there is an option to shut the bitch up



Dude, you must be gay or have something against your own roots (assuming you are black ) cuz that's what they sound like.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 13, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> probably jill since chris wouldn't really care about somebody like sherry.
> 
> 
> the bald guy is probably a new tyrant or just one of them mr X tyrants
> ...



I am pretty sure it is Sherry because she would be about 18-19 by now and she is mentioned in some of the documents from the games after 2.



Gray Fox said:


> Oh you mean the El Gigante?
> 
> Well for starters
> 
> it's a retarded enemy for Resident Evil. It seems to have the exact same attacks and same weaknesses



So you're just here to hate on the game?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 13, 2009)

actually their is a spoiler of who it is.

People figured it out in gaf. Just used a trophy to figure it out. Not going to explain the whole thing.


----------



## Memos (Feb 13, 2009)

I think it's Leon after he went mad after hanging around that idiot Rachel for a while and had a sex change.

We should have a temporary poll on who it could be.


----------



## Bender (Feb 13, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I think it's Leon after he went mad after hanging around that idiot Rachel for a while and had a sex change.
> 
> We should have a temporary poll on who it could be.



Someone wanna get a mod to make a poll outta this thread?


----------



## Captain Snow (Feb 13, 2009)

I found that trailer to be interesting. I actually haven't watched any Resident Evil 5 trailers until just now, I feel like I'm missing out on everything.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 14, 2009)

lol was that gigante clip officially released to try to make people want the game?  was a pretty terrible clip.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 14, 2009)

Vault said:


> That voice is plain annoying, i hope there is an option to shut the bitch up


 



Stumpy said:


> lol was that gigante clip officially released to try to make people want the game?  was a pretty terrible clip.


I thought it was pretty good. Got me excited.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 14, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> actually their is a spoiler of who it is.
> 
> People figured it out in gaf. Just used a trophy to figure it out. Not going to explain the whole thing.



Then just give me an insanely short version in a PM


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 14, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> I thought it was pretty good. Got me excited.


Well the gigante shit looks cool and all, but if you think about what the players were actually shown to be doing it was nothing more than spamming stationary turret fire and shooting EXPLOSIVE BARRELS.  Hopefully there will be more to it.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 14, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Well the gigante shit looks cool and all, but if you think about what the players were actually shown to be doing it was nothing more than spamming stationary turret fire and shooting EXPLOSIVE BARRELS.  Hopefully there will be more to it.



Lots of eye candy indeed. Eye candy gets me excited.  However, the (boss?) fights reminded me a lot of RE4.. the huge troll.. and the fight on the boat. I do hope there is more too it then that.... I really hope RE5 doesn't flop.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 14, 2009)

I'll lol hard if it's Claire


----------



## Bender (Feb 14, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> I'll lol hard if it's Claire



That'd be one fucked up plot twist 

DAMN Wesker 

Fucking Claire to get him involved in his plans is messed up BIG TIME


----------



## Hentai (Feb 14, 2009)

It probably is Claire 

I mean, only that would make sense would it now


----------



## Bender (Feb 14, 2009)

Is it just me or is Excella fine as hell in the newest trailer 



Kyuubi no Youko said:


> It probably is Claire
> 
> I mean, only that would make sense would it now



I guess this pic is cannon then


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 14, 2009)

I wanna be spoilered about the mystery woman


----------



## Vault (Feb 14, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Dude, you must be gay or have something against your own roots (assuming you are black ) cuz that's what they sound like.



What black people have you been seeing mate 

You really think they sound like that  lol


----------



## Awesome (Feb 14, 2009)

This game is epic in the first level of the demo with a friend. We killed big ax man


----------



## Helix (Feb 15, 2009)

Don't know if anyone posted this yet, but if anyone wants to be spoiled I got just the thing for you.


*Spoiler*: _full list All Weapons , All Characters , All Enemies, etc. (Dangerous Spoilers)_ 




*Spoiler*: _seriously, last warning_ 



Knives:

Chris's
Sheva's
Jill's
Wesker's

Handguns:

Beretta M92f
H&K P8
Sig P226
Beretta M93r
Beretta PX4
S100
Samurai Edge

Magnums:

S&W M29
Desert Eagle
S&W M500

Shotguns:

Ithaca M37
Benelli M3
Striker
"Mad Max"

Sub-machine guns:

MP5A5
Skorpion

Assault Rifles:

AK74
SIG 556
Gatling gun

Sniper rifles:

Sako (rifle from the demo?)
Dragunov
PSG1

Explosives:

Flash grenade
Explosive greande
Flame grenade
Grenade launcher
Grenade launcher "I", "S", "N", "L", "H", "F"
Rocket launcher (RPG-7)
Noctovision rocket launcher (nightvision?)
Infinity rocket launcher

Misc:

Egg (ooh, deadly!)
Stunrod
Flamethrower
Bowgun

Scripted:

Lamp
Satellite laser
Gun emplacement
Jeep machine gun
Jeep grenade launcher
Jeep gatling gun
Torpedo

Weapons used by enemies:

Molotov
Dynamite
Mace
Spear
Axe
Huge axe
Hatchet
Pitchfork
Sickle
Iron pipe
Shovel
Wooden shield
Duralumin shield
Bowgun
Grenade launcher
Shotgun
Gatling

Items:


Quote:
Inventory items:

Green Herb
Red Herb
Green herb in test tube
Red herb in test tube
Green & red herb mixed in test tube
Green & green herb mixed in test tube
Yellow herb mentioned only once much later in separate scetion. Redundant?
First aid spray
Egg Gold
Egg Brown
Egg White
Armor
Armor_D
PDA
Map
Timer

Loot:

Money large
Money medium
Money small
Money_local (16 types)
Money_jewel (35 types, Sapphire, Diamond, Blue Diamond mentioned)
Money_mony (9 types, Ore is mentioned)

Key items - 50 types 

Enemies:


Quote:
Majini
Majini_F
Majini_T
Majini_G
Majini_G2
Majini indiginous
Majini large
Majini soldier
Majini researcher
Majini speech (guy with the megaphone?)
Majini chainsaw
Majini gatling
Majini shotgun
Majini chieftain
Wife
Plaga_D
Plaga_E
Plaga_A
Plaga_B
Bike Majini
Dog normal
Dog boss
Stealth licker
Mantis
Uro 1 (I'm fairly certain the Uros are those wiggly wormy things we saw in the trailers)
Uro 2
Uro 3
U8
U8 child
Big bat
El Gigante
El Gigante Plagas
Irving
Irving Opt1
Irving Opt3
Irving Opt4
Jill 1
Jill 2
Wesker 1
Wesker 2
Wesker 3
Goat
Crow
Chicken
Fish
Snake
Crocodile
Rat
Spider

Unlockables-


Quote:
There are 15 files (unsure)
As well as a Mercenaries mode, RE5 has a "Versus" mode. Each mode has 8 levels (share the same levels?)
"History of Resident Evil" unlockable

The levels are in the order they were in the files. I think you do a fair bit of backtracking after the jeep chase

1-1 [ichiba]
1-7 [mati boss: hitozuma]
1-7 [syoukyakuro boss: uro1]
Uro burnt
2-2 [hashi]
2-4 [sigaiti boss: chainsaw]
2-5 [eki zenhan]
3-2 [tika kouzan]
3-3 [kouzan boss: big bat]
3-3 [jeep sen]
3-3 Jeep ride on
barricade battle
Bike appear
3-5 [minato yoru boss: El Gigante]
jeep ride on
2-3 [minato hiru]
1-4 [syuukaijyo boss: syokei]
1-2 [uraroji]
1-3 [hatu Majini goya]
Act close bolt
1-6 [torihiki biru]
2-1 [souko]
3-1 [eki kouhan]
4-1 [shiitai boat]
4-3 [shokeijou]
Majini pond
4-2 [sonraku]
Bridge
Bolt door
Act fall bridge
5-2 [syou yuden B (Josh 1)]
5-4 [boat sen]
5-5 [iyunsitei boss: Irving]
Ship
5-1 [syou yuden A boss: chainsaw]
5-3 [syou yuden B-2 (Josh 2)]
Shipp environment
6-2 [houkai iseki 2]
6-3 [tika iseki boss: big bat]
7-1 [houkai iseki 2]
7-2 [pyramid]
7-5 [jiltuken sisetu boss: U-8]
7-4 [Virus house]
8-2 [missile 1f]
8-3 [uro kenkyuu sisetu boss: uro 2]
9-4 [ounoma boss: Jill]
8-1 [douryoku ku]
9-3 [ounoma iriguti]
7-3 [sisobana area]
6-1 [idoukutu]
9-1 [missile 2f]
9-2 [jikken sisetu 2f]
10-1 [kanpan zenbu]
10-2 [sennai zennbu boss: gatling]
10-3 [kanpan center]
10-4 [bridge naibu]
11-2 [sennai koubu]
11-3 [hanger boss: Wesker 2]
11-4 [Volcano boss: Wesker 3]
00-0 [big port]
00-0 [Ending]
10-5 [kanpan okujyou boss: uro 3]
11-1 [bridge naibu]
Spencer tei <- translates to "Spencer estate"
kamotusen dock
stealth kinai
ending (heli)

Playable characters:


Quote:
Chris
Sheva
Jill (Jill & Wesker mercs mode only)
Wesker 

NPCs:


Quote:
Excella
Ricardo Irving 1
Ricardo Irving 2 (2nd costume most likely)
Josh Stone <- him and 3 names below are all BSAA guys
Dan DeChant
Dave Johnson
Kirk Mathison
Ozwell E. Spencer
Marchant
Wife (people wondering about sherry, that blonde in red dress might be the wife, not her.)
BSAA alpha
BSAA bravo
BSAA delta
Majini man
Butcher aka Reynard Fisher (probably the guy in the trailer who passes info to Chris & Sheva, then gets his head chopped off.
Civilian corpse
Uro man 1
Uro man 2
Guard


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 15, 2009)

ShadowXSSSR said:


> Don't know if anyone posted this yet, but if anyone wants to be spoiled I got just the thing for you.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _full list All Weapons , All Characters , All Enemies, etc. (Dangerous Spoilers)_
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



That settles that


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 15, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I wanna be spoilered about the mystery woman



The Trophy name is:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Master of Removing

Dead giveaway no?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 15, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> The Trophy name is:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thought it was


*Spoiler*: __ 



Master of Saving


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 15, 2009)

Akatsuki vs espada


----------



## Memos (Feb 15, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> "Seeing Chakra" and the Pein Bodies "Chakra Signals"



Seems like the usual set of trophies. Nothing to drive you to try anything to different. That one trolhy still annoys me, they basically ruined a big story spoiler this way


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 15, 2009)

Bye, this thread was good while it lasted


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 15, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> It probably is Claire
> 
> I mean, only that would make sense would it now



How does it being Claire make any sense when Wekser tried to kill Claire and Chris (he tried to kill Chris in the mansion, and in CV, he tried to kill Claire in France and in CV) 

Sherry on the other hand makes perfect sense.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 16, 2009)

> Resident Evil 5 Used Real World Virtual Camera






> * one of only four in the world*





RE5 will have the most realistic cut-scenes in ANY game ever.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 16, 2009)

Spoilers.. damn I am gone as well.... until I finish the game.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 18, 2009)

I guess the only way to beat RE4's epic cut-scenes were to use a Virtual camera. Amazing really they are using that technology.


----------



## Memos (Feb 18, 2009)

Capcom have released some new screens and they contain black people that Chris doesn't instinctively want to kill


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 18, 2009)

That black guy is... old. I've known for 2 months


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 18, 2009)

If you put your mouse over the pic it shows PS3 version, and if you take the mouse off its the 360 version

Looks like I'm going for the 360 version.


----------



## Vault (Feb 18, 2009)

Lol dont see the difference 

Lol halo 3


----------



## Akira (Feb 18, 2009)

Lol at anyone who makes a decision based on that assuming the shot is from the demo and not the final build.


----------



## Memos (Feb 18, 2009)

Vault said:


> Lol dont see the difference
> 
> Lol halo 3



What does Halo 3 have to do with this?

---

When i played the demo's i saw no difference at all.


----------



## Vault (Feb 18, 2009)

Memos i will explain it on MSN  

I saw no difference too


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 18, 2009)

360 looks less blurry. Buying it for co-op anyway so 360 version without a doubt.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 18, 2009)

All I see is a change in brightness


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Feb 18, 2009)

Nah, the textures are a notch better in the 360 version and it looks like the color palette is different.

Things like that don't really matter to me though.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 19, 2009)

Real fans get it for the Triple


----------



## lo0p (Feb 19, 2009)

I have both consoles so no bias towards any of them.  Extra environment textures would be nice but free online is nicer.


----------



## Adonis (Feb 19, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Real fans get it for the Triple



"Real" fans also tend to be retarded.

Consumer loyalty is idiotic.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 19, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Real fans get it for the Triple





Real Fans




Get it for whatever console you want, or whichever one is the "superior" version.  @ True Fans Playing The Blurrier Version.


----------



## Memos (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm a true fan and i'm buying it for the PS3...but not because i'm a "true fan".

Goddamn Vault better not flake out or i will be pissed.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 19, 2009)

Jeez, they are almost identical so get it for the system you have or prefer


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 19, 2009)

Yup, saw it earlier.

Everytime I see the retros it becomes more and more clear to me that every other RE game is better than 4


----------



## Shoddragon (Feb 19, 2009)

I loved the demo. I beat the axe guy and chainsaw guy like 98% of every time I play. Its really fun, however there are some bad things. The whole cannot move and reload/shoot is kind of annoying but I got used to it already so whatever. Graphics look really nice ( i don't get too technical, so to me it looks great), and the difficulty of the game is not too hard. it really is just a game that takes time to get used to ( aiming for headshots and such, using the special moves like straights, hooks, neckbreakers, throat slits, etc).

Probably the only major complaint isn't with the game, its the other people playing the demo. I wind up getting into a match with a guy without a mic and hasn't beaten the chainsaw guy before, and then he winds up attempting to KNIFE, I repeat, KNIFE THE GUY WITH A CHAINSAW and then sends me a message, complaining that he thought he could break out of the chainsaw attack like when an infected grabs you from behind.

Also, being able to take weapons from your partner in single player mode ( no online or system link or couch coop players) is a nice feature. Overall, its a really fun demo and I am definitely gonna save up to buy the game. I actually say, if you have a 360 or Ps3, buy it for whichever you feel more comfortable with, it really doesn't matter.


----------



## Starrk (Feb 19, 2009)

Reserved it for the PS3.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 19, 2009)

Stark said:


> Reserved it for the PS3.



Same here.

Except that i reserved it for the X-Bawks.

Game?s gonna rule.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 19, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Yup, saw it earlier.
> 
> Everytime I see the retros it becomes more and more clear to me that every other RE game is better than 4



Funny i see the opposite. I see how bad the combat, boring puzzles, shitty camera angles and so on were bad for the series and now are fix


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 19, 2009)

Your views are void anyway


----------



## Bender (Feb 19, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Your views are void anyway



Just like yours :ho


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 19, 2009)

I don't know if anyone is with me but I really miss the prerendered background that was in the old games and especially in REmake and RE0.

They set the mood and gives you visuals that can't be matched even by todays graphics.


----------



## Memos (Feb 19, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> I don't know if anyone is with me but I really miss the prerendered background that was in the old games and especially in REmake and RE0.
> 
> They set the mood and gives you visuals that can't be matched even by todays graphics.



In hindsight it certainly has it's charms. The controls certainly fit better in the old games


----------



## Adonis (Feb 19, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> In hindsight it certainly has it's charms. The controls certainly fit better in the old games



No, the controls were considered terrible back then, too.


----------



## Memos (Feb 19, 2009)

Adonis said:


> No, the controls were considered terrible back then, too.



Yeah, but as Kamina mentioned the graphics setting a mood, so did the controls. I didn't say they were good, only that they fit in with the older games.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 19, 2009)

The controls were perfect *for their time,* it was the same times when we used to play console FPS with one fucking analog stick for christ sake :/

Not to mention that the controls are almost the same as RE4(except the OTS shooting) which was universally hailed as perfect.

Dead space is agreed to have almost perfect control for Horro game but I'm sure it will be considered terrible after 5 years.



Kusuriuri said:


> Yeah, but as Kamina mentioned the graphics setting a mood, so did the controls. I didn't say they were good, only that they fit in with the older games.


 
Exactly, you play in a small spaces with littel enemies and fixed camera angles so the controls weren't an issue.

In RE4 you play in large villages with tens of enemies and 3d camera so the controls must step up to it.


----------



## Adonis (Feb 19, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> The controls were perfect *for their time,* it was the same times when we used to play console FPS with one fucking analog stick for christ sake :/



There were complaints of the controls being clunky back then but you have the gall to call them perfect? Please.



> Not to mention that the controls are almost the same as RE4(except the OTS shooting) which was universally hailed as perfect.



1) It wasn't universally lauded as _perfect_.
2) The games it was being compared to were the previous RE. Compared to those abysmal controls, RE4 probably did seem like Godsend.
3) The unique over-the-shoulder perspective is what received the most lavish of the praise. It was a smart and innovative decision on Capcom's part.
4) RE4's controls were good ON THE GAMECUBE, a controller with only one true analog stick. On a two-analog controller, it wouldn't have been as well-received.



> Dead space is agreed to have almost perfect control for Horro game but I'm sure it will be considered terrible after 5 years.



Probably true but irrelevant. 

You guys are claiming RE's controls were considered amazing back in '98 when they weren't.

If clunky controls are the only way to garner tension and set a mood, you need to rethink the validity of your genre.


----------



## Memos (Feb 19, 2009)

I didn't say the old controls were considered amazing. Find where i said that.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 19, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> In hindsight it certainly has it's charms. The controls certainly fit better in the old games



I played RE1 a year after it came out: The Controls were garbage
I played RE2 when it came out: The controls were garbage
I played RE3 when it came out: The controls were garbage
I played RE-CV when it came out: The controls were garbage.

Nostalgia goggles are powerful, all the controls ever did was make me angry when I couldn't turn around to open a door or pick up something. Anything is an improvement over that.


----------



## Memos (Feb 19, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> I played RE1 a year after it came out: The Controls were garbage
> I played RE2 when it came out: The controls were garbage
> I played RE3 when it came out: The controls were garbage
> I played RE-CV when it came out: The controls were garbage.
> ...



It's not "nostalgia goggles" I played RE's 1, 2 and 3 when or near to when they came put and they *fit* the type of game RE was.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 19, 2009)

Adonis said:


> There were complaints of the controls being clunky back then but you have the gall to call them perfect? Please


 
I never heared anyone complain about the RE control back in the day



Adonis said:


> 1) It wasn't universally lauded as _perfect_.
> 2) *The games it was being compared to were the previous RE. Compared to those abysmal controls, RE4 probably did seem like Godsend.*
> 3) The unique over-the-shoulder perspective is what received the most lavish of the praise. It was a smart and innovative decision on Capcom's part.
> 4) *RE4's controls were good ON THE GAMECUBE, a controller with only one true analog stick. On a two-analog controller, it wouldn't have been as well-received*...


 
No it wasn't compared to the previous games b/c it dominated most game of the year award.

Wrong, RE4 was released on the PS2 and PC and received the same scores and universal praise.



Adonis said:


> You guys are claiming RE's controls were considered amazing back in '98 when they weren't.
> 
> If clunky controls are the only way to garner tension and set a mood, you need to rethink the validity of your genre.


 
Please, stop with these "you guys" 

I'm one of the people who approve of the way the Resident Evil 4 went and think that the old game mechanics should be dead, I'm also one of the people who isn't satisfied with the RE5 controls and think its better for it to adopt the controls in Dead Space.

BUT

To say that the old RE controls were terrible *for their time* is simply retarded, I don't know a game with terrible controrls that sold gazillion copies and gained universal critical and gamers acclaim and gave birth to multiple sequels spanning 10 years.

BTW how a talk about the bueaty and charm of prerender background ended up to a another talk about controls


----------



## Adonis (Feb 19, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> I never heared anyone complain about the RE control back in the day



Anecdotal evidence is anecdotal.




> No it wasn't compared to the previous games b/c it dominated most game of the year award.



A game consists of more than its controls.

Reviewers liked the setting, the graphics, the new control scheme, the QTEs (Knife battle specifically), etc. It didn't win Game-of-the Year because they thought the controls were Godly.

I suppose this would be a good time to mention I don't place much stock in the game reviewing industry, anyway.



> Wrong, RE4 was released on the PS2 and PC and received the same scores and universal praise.



I'm aware (I bought it for PS2).

With RE4 on the PS2, there was still no other games having improved upon the over-the-shoulder mechanic thus little to compare the merits of the controls to yet (they were serviceable) and it did add extra modes and weapons.

On the PC, the scores _were_ lower. 7.7 from Ign compared to a 9.something and a 7.8 from Gamespot compared to a 9.3 for examples. Bad call.



> Please, stop with these "you guys"



I am referring to "you guys." I'll keep it limited to you since Kusuriuri is being more reasonable.



> I'm one of the people who approve of the way the Resident Evil 4 went and think that the old game mechanics should be dead, I'm also one of the people who isn't satisfied with the RE5 controls and think its better for it to adopt the controls in Dead Space.



Good so far...



> BUT
> 
> To say that the old RE controls were terrible *for their time* is simply retarded, I don't know a game with terrible controrls that sold gazillion copies and gained universal critical and gamers acclaim and gave birth to multiple sequels spanning 10 years.



It didn't sell a gazillion copies, was a borderline niche franchise with great PR (many know about it but nowhere near as many have actually played it), and Capcom is notorious for milking franchises and being averse to change in fear of alienating fans. 

How does any of this counter the controllers being bad? Sales =/= quality.





> BTW how a talk about the bueaty and charm of prerender background ended up to a another talk about controls



Let's go to this, then.

Going back to pre-rendering would be retarded. 

We can get beautiful environments without them essentially being background paintings you can't interact with albeit in a few scripted ways and fixed camera angles would not make a welcomed return.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 19, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> I never heared anyone complain about the RE control back in the day
> [/COLOR]



That's because there was really nothing to compare it to at the time on consoles, however good controls should hold up over time. Super Mario Bros. still has great controls, Zelda 1 still has great controls, Street Fighter 2 still has great controls, OoT still has great controls, Gran Turismo still has good controls, Doom still has good controls.


@RE4 reviews 
Wasn't the gameplay stronger on the Cube while the PS2 version had extras to balance out the scores. No one liked the PC version and the Wii addition is apparently the definitive experience.


----------



## Akira (Feb 19, 2009)

But let's get back on topic, it seems this thread can't go longer than a week without an argument of some kind.


I'm just curious, does the online co-op support voice chat?


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 19, 2009)

Akira said:


> I'm just curious, does the online co-op support voice chat?



Yea, I heard something about it earlier this month. If not you can probably just use the PSN or Live chat features.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 19, 2009)

> It didn't sell a gazillion copies, was a borderline niche franchise with great PR (many know about it but nowhere near as many have actually played it), and Capcom is notorious for milking franchises and being averse to change in fear of alienating fans.
> 
> How does any of this counter the controllers being bad? Sales =/= quality.



The point was being made that if the controls where that bad to people the old games would not have sold nearly as well.  

also borderline niche franchises do not sell 2 to 6 million. 








> Going back to pre-rendering would be retarded.



This is very true, but you do not need pre-rendered backgrounds to get the same feel and suspense like the old games provided.

Did anyone remember what RE4 was supposed to be when it was in production? I know they had a video of it and it had some great moments in it.



> We can get beautiful environments without them essentially being background paintings you can't interact with albeit in a few scripted ways and fixed camera angles would not make a welcomed return.



fixed camera's are typically no fun. Though if anyone remembers RE code veronica, this game did not have fixed camera (if anyone watched the latest retrospective). This was  a huge improvement but at the same time it held the great stuff that the olds ones had as well.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 19, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Anecdotal evidence is anecdotal..


 
The opinion of the unbiased critics and millions of gamers who bought the games isn't enough :/



Adonis said:


> A game consists of more than its controls.
> 
> Reviewers liked the setting, the graphics, the new control scheme, the QTEs (Knife battle specifically), etc. It didn't win Game-of-the Year because they thought the controls were Godly.
> 
> I suppose this would be a good time to mention I don't place much stock in the game reviewing industry, anyway.


 
So basically your opinion > all the gaming industry 



Adonis said:


> I'm aware (I bought it for PS2).
> 
> With RE4 on the PS2, there was still no other games having improved upon the over-the-shoulder mechanic thus little to compare the merits of the controls to yet (they were serviceable) and it did add extra modes and weapons.
> 
> On the PC, the scores _were_ lower. 7.7 from Ign compared to a 9.something and a 7.8 from Gamespot compared to a 9.3 for examples. Bad call.


 
Splinter cell among other games had over the shoulder mechanic 

Not to mention that OTS mechanic is only small part of the controls which most gamers and critics praised.

Irrelevant point: PC scores were low b/c it lacked a mouse and keyboard option which is the standard way PC gamers play their game, the fault was in the controller not the controls not to mention that it was a terrible port.



Adonis said:


> It didn't sell a gazillion copies, was a borderline niche franchise with great PR (many know about it but nowhere near as many have actually played it), and Capcom is notorious for milking franchises and being averse to change in fear of alienating fans.


 
RE2 is still the best selling horro game ever and the resident evil franshise is among the top 15 best selling franshises of all time not to mention that it spawned 3 hollywood films.



Adonis said:


> How does any of this counter the controllers being bad? *Sales =/= quality*.


 
Sales + critical acclaim with numerous GOTY award + gamers positive reaction = Quality

RE meet all of those.



Adonis said:


> Let's go to this, then.
> 
> Going back to pre-rendering would be retarded.
> 
> We can get beautiful environments without them essentially being background paintings you can't interact with albeit in a few scripted ways and fixed camera angles would not make a welcomed return.


 
Where did I say that pre-rendered background should be back 



mystictrunks said:


> *That's because there was really nothing to compare it to at the time on consoles*.


 
*You contradict yourself.*



mystictrunks said:


> *however good controls should hold up over time.* Super Mario Bros. still has great controls, Zelda 1 still has great controls, Street Fighter 2 still has great controls, OoT still has great controls, Gran Turismo still has good controls, Doom still has good controls.


 
No, Some genre doesn't evolve like others.

Look at Halo 3 which released roughly 1 year ago and was considered perfect control wise get criticised now b/c it lacks prone, run and aim down the sight options.

Its the same with RE4 which was also considered perfect control wise and gets criticised now b/c it lacks run and shoot option.



Ssj3_Goku said:


> The point was being made that if the controls where that bad to people the old games would not have sold nearly as well. *especially if it was universally praised and got many awards.*
> 
> also borderline niche franchises do not sell 2 to 6 million.


 


*Adonis* is right while all the million gamers along with all the reviews and gaming industry are wrong, thats his point 


*Long cat level post for the win*


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 19, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> *You contradict yourself.*


How do I contradict myself, there were no other "survival horror" games on consoles back then, so you had to say it had the best controls in the genre. This is not true now.




> No, Some genre doesn't evolve like others.


 And what genres are these?




> Look at Halo 3 which released roughly 1 year ago and was considered perfect control wise get criticised now b/c it lacks prone, run and aim down the sight options.
> 
> Its the same with RE4 which was also considered perfect control wise and gets criticised now b/c it lacks run and shoot option.



I've never heard of these criticisms, sounds like message board stuff butthurt fans make up because "X Game" is more popular then "Y Game" Also there's a difference between lacking features a game isn't designed to handle, like going prone in Halo, and having clunky awkward controls.


Edit: Since people are pulling out that "industry says this industry says that defense". Don't most people in the industry agree that the old school RE controls were horrible compared to what we have now and aren't as fun to play because of it?


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 19, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> How do I contradict myself, there were no other "survival horror" games on consoles back then, so you had to say it had the best controls in the genre. This is not true now.


 
You say that it had bad controls and say it had the best controls in the genre.

So basically you agree with me that it had good controls for their time and for the hardware they were in.

BTW RE wasn't the only "survival horror" franshise on consoles back then, have you heared of Silent hill, Fatal frame, Dino crisis ... etc



mystictrunks said:


> And what genres are these?.


 
2D and Racing games for example.



mystictrunks said:


> I've never heard of these criticisms, sounds like message board stuff butthurt fans make up because "X Game" is more popular then "Y Game" Also there's a difference between lacking features a game isn't designed to handle, like going prone in Halo, and having clunky awkward controls.


 
Old school RE controls are horrible now but not horrible at the time when they released.

This is also a gaming forum, does that mean the people like you who complain about the controls of RE are also butthurt.

We played FPS with the face button on *N64* (*Golden eye* one of the best FPS games ever) or one fucking analog stick on *Dreamcast* (*Unreal Tournament* also one of the best FPS games ever), and played sport and racing game only with the D-pad.



mystictrunks said:


> Edit: Since people are pulling out that "industry says this industry says that defense". Don't most people in the industry agree that the old school RE controls were horrible compared to what we have now and aren't as fun to play because of it?


 
Again 

Old school RE controls are horrible now but not horrible at the time when they released, do you get it?

Not all games age well, some genre aged well since it doesn't evolve as fast I already said that above, its common sense.



Pringer Lagann said:


> Popcorn gif


 
Took time for someone to post this


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 19, 2009)

LOL looks like I haijaked the thread , Anyway I didn't start this shit 

But seriously the extremist in both side are annoying, both the peopel who say that the old school Re controls are perfect and should continue, and the people who say that Re had terrible controls for its time.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 19, 2009)

I like the new controls. Never really played old RE games except at the arcades when the computer moves for you and you just shoot.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 19, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> You say that it had bad controls and say it had the best controls in the genre.
> 
> So basically you agree with me that it had good controls for their time and for the hardware they were in.


The controls were terrible for the time, they were the best in the genre however. It's not that hard of a concept to get.



> BTW RE wasn't the only "survival horror" franshise on consoles back then, have you heared of Silent hill, Fatal frame, Dino crisis ... etc


RE dropped first. The closest series to REs launch date in there is Silent Hill which dropped what two years after? Fatal Frame came out in PS2 era.




> 2D and Racing games for example.


2D gaming evolved a lot, and is still evolving. Racing has changed quite a bit every gen aside from last gen to this one since there haven't been any major releases in the genre.




> Old school RE controls are horrible now but not horrible at the time when they released.


Yes they were horrible, they were just the best in the genre. 



> This is also a gaming forum, does that mean the people like you who complain about the controls of RE are also butthurt.


Yea, but at least I'm not making up shit that never happened.



> We played FPS with the face button on *N64* (*Golden eye* one of the best FPS games ever) or one fucking analog stick on *Dreamcast* (*Unreal Tournament* also one of the best FPS games ever), and played sport and racing game only with the D-pad.


Goldeneye got out done in the same generation, and UT on PC > Dreamcast. The D-Pad has nothing to do with the controls being good or not, the games rarely required any movement where an analog stick would be vastly superior. 




> Again
> 
> Old school RE controls are horrible now but not horrible at the time when they released, do you get it?


The controls were terrible at the time, they were just the best in the genre.



> Not all games age well, some genre aged well since it doesn't evolve as fast I already said that above, its common sense.


Or maybe some stuff just wasn't as good as people pretend it was because it was new at the time.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 20, 2009)

Alfred > RE4
Sherry > RE5

end of discussion


----------



## Memos (Feb 20, 2009)

Guys, if you can't discuss without flaming and belittling each other, then don't do it. you are ruining the point and atmosphere of the thread. If you feel you are about to lose it and say something derogetory, then stop for a minute and realise you are talking to someone on the internet. Use PM's for gods sake.

Now, back on topic.

As Akira asked, has it been mentioned if the voice chat is definitely in or not?


----------



## Shoddragon (Feb 20, 2009)

well there is voice chat in the demo on xbox live. Not everyone has a mic though, so sometimes I get really pissed off when they die because they couldn't hear me tell them NOT to knife the chainsaw guy. But yes, there appears to be definite coop mic chat. I would hope so anyway, there would be no reason to take it off.


----------



## Memos (Feb 20, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> well there is voice chat in the demo on xbox live. Not everyone has a mic though, so sometimes I get really pissed off when they die because they couldn't hear me tell them NOT to knife the chainsaw guy. But yes, there appears to be definite coop mic chat. I would hope so anyway, there would be no reason to take it off.



I would imagine there would have to be seeing as it would add so much to the game.

I will have an excuse to use my mic again


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 20, 2009)

It's also in the PS3 version it seems


----------



## Seany (Feb 20, 2009)

I have to say the co-op is really fun!


----------



## Memos (Feb 23, 2009)

Apparently a reboot of the series is in order after Resident Evil 5.

Possible spoilers.

1up article


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Feb 23, 2009)

As an old school  resident evil fan, got the original the first day it was out, and have kept that tradition up ever since, but with resident evil 5, I'll have to say it might be a few days before I get it.


Resident evil 5 is not survival horror. I'm sorry, get over it. its not. 

If you look at the original and look at 5, of course that had to make make up changes as new consoles came out,

 but having Chris be some huge hunk just blowing armies of zombies away in broad daylight is NOT resident evil, its fun yes, but what its about, no. 

there's no clever gameplay, the deepest this game gets is like a cank puzzle that a small child could figure out.

Of course this new revamp, seen in (Resident evil 4 and 5) has been very commercially accepted, and just looking around you can see its brought in many new fans, so capcom will undoubtedly stick with this system, but I think I'm not the only old school fan that believes this.

The original resident evil 4, (3.5) to those who get that, should have been the way resdient evil went, with the over the camera gun shooting, it still maintained the, I don't wanna take another step forward feel, where as 5 just feels like another shooter.

It'll still be good, no complaints I guess, I just hope eventually it'll take a turn back.


Edit: I just noticed the post above, and I hope its true


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 23, 2009)

I won't mind a reboot as long as it's not going to have shitty puzzles, shitty aiming, and such added back in to it like the old RE.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 23, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Apparently a reboot of the series is in order after Resident Evil 5.
> 
> Possible spoilers.
> 
> 1up article



It already begun in a sense with the remake of the first Resident Evil, arguably the best Resident Evil game so far.

But the producer said that he wanted to remake the second Resident Evil and also recently said that he wants to make more Resident Evil games on the Wii.

I certainly wouldn?t mind a Resident Evil 2 with updated graphics and controls.


So who?s actually playing 5 for the plot?


----------



## SSJLance (Feb 23, 2009)

Yeah, i'm just playing it for the overall experience- i still liked the old games the most, but i'm sure this will be fun as well.


----------



## Bender (Feb 23, 2009)

More new trailers on Gametrailers.com you guys


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 23, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It already begun in a sense with the remake of the first Resident Evil, arguably the best Resident Evil game so far.
> 
> But the producer said that he wanted to remake the second Resident Evil and also recently said that he wants to make more Resident Evil games on the Wii.
> 
> ...



Me. I like the plot in every RE game. Just not the old gameplay. But I'm not playing 5 for just the plot, it's just a added bonus


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 24, 2009)

Takumi Matsuki said:


> As an old school  resident evil fan, got the original the first day it was out, and have kept that tradition up ever since, but with resident evil 5, I'll have to say it might be a few days before I get it.
> 
> 
> Resident evil 5 is not survival horror. I'm sorry, get over it. its not.
> ...


Finally someone with my views.


crazymtf said:


> I won't mind a reboot as long as it's not going to have shitty puzzles, shitty aiming, and such added back in to it like the old RE.


Old school gameplay > new gameplay



ARE WE WINNING?!


Deathbringerpt said:


> It already begun in a sense with the remake of the first Resident Evil, arguably the best Resident Evil game so far.
> 
> But the producer said that he wanted to remake the second Resident Evil and also recently said that he wants to make more Resident Evil games on the Wii.
> 
> ...



I'm playing it for the plot only. It's just another shooter to me, anyway.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 24, 2009)

You can play every RE game as a shooter.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 24, 2009)

The only thing that changed about the controls was the perspective for the most part


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 24, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> You can play every RE game as a shooter.



This is true, though the aiming sucked so much in the old one it's hard to consider it good shooting gameplay. 

And no gray your still losing as always


----------



## Id (Feb 25, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> If you put your mouse over the pic it shows PS3 version, and if you take the mouse off its the 360 version
> 
> Looks like I'm going for the 360 version.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dctPSEAhwA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gene (Feb 25, 2009)

The Famitsu and Dengeki scores for the game~


			
				Nintendo Everything said:
			
		

> The latest Famitsu review scores are as follows:
> 
> [Wii] Relaxuma: Minna de Goyururi Seikatsu　7 6 6 4
> [PS3/360] *Biohazard 5*　10 10 9 9
> ...


Source~ here


----------



## Vault (Feb 25, 2009)

Id said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dctPSEAhwA[/YOUTUBE]



Is it me or does one side looks blurry


----------



## Memos (Feb 25, 2009)

Vault said:


> Is it me or does one side looks blurry



No, it isn't just you. In a lot of multi-plat games the PS3 version is always a little smoother/blurrier.


----------



## Vault (Feb 25, 2009)

The difference is there Memos ¬_¬


----------



## Memos (Feb 25, 2009)

Vault said:


> The difference is there Memos ?_?



The difference is there but when you're actually playing the game on either system, it doesn't matter. The graphics are awesome on either one.


----------



## Shrimp (Feb 25, 2009)

Just turn the gamma on. problem solved


----------



## Jotun (Feb 25, 2009)

Honestly the last real RE game was Code Veronica, RE4 started this whole I look like a zombie, but I'm not- trend. I didn't like 4, 5's big saving grace is co-op. I mean Outbreak came out awhile ago. All it took was some control fixes and voice chat.

There are alot of bugs with terrain and jumping/climbing over shit which you can easily exploit. The game only gets easier with another player, but still some real fun shit.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 25, 2009)

I do like the new dogs


----------



## Vault (Feb 25, 2009)

The dogs with the whips ? :ho


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 25, 2009)

Vault said:


> The dogs with the whips ? :ho



the ones that have fucking SPLITTING heads that pwn you


----------



## Vault (Feb 25, 2009)

The RE 4 dogs where scary man as in a sense they jumped out of nowhere 

The garden part especially


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 25, 2009)

You thought that was scary? Oh Patty


----------



## Vault (Feb 25, 2009)

I knew you were gonna show up


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 25, 2009)

RE1 dogs out of the windows was scary too


----------



## Vault (Feb 25, 2009)

It was scary because it was from nowhere, kinda like Nemesis and his occasional visits in RE3


----------



## Id (Feb 25, 2009)

Vault said:


> Is it me or does one side looks blurry



Did you watch it in HD?


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 26, 2009)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT HOLY FUCKING SHIT HOLY FUCKING SHIT HOLY FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCKING SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 26, 2009)

..Am I missing something? It looks like a generic enemy.

An old man, even.


----------



## Gene (Feb 26, 2009)

zombis


----------



## Memos (Feb 26, 2009)

Finally...Zombies

I can now buy this game


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 26, 2009)

What's the real difference between zombies and whatever there was in RE4?


----------



## Memos (Feb 26, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> What's the real difference between zombies and whatever there was in RE4?



Well, Zombies are re-animated corpses and the Los Plagos (or whatever) are humans that have been taken over by something. The Los Plagos move fast and are basically angry humans. Zombies desire your flesh.

The fact is that Zombies are scarier, they are classic RE enemies and they are plain better.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 26, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Well, Zombies are re-animated corpses and the Los Plagos (or whatever) are humans that have been taken over by something. The Los Plagos move fast and are basically angry humans. Zombies desire your flesh.
> 
> The fact is that Zombies are scarier, they are classic RE enemies and they are plain better.



So zombies are better because they eat people but are technically inferior in every other way to Los Plagos?


----------



## Memos (Feb 26, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> So zombies are better because they eat people but are technically inferior in every other way to Los Plagos?



The problem with the Los Plagos is that they didn't seem scay because they were just angry people. Even when it comes to the sound they make, they were just people shouting and screaming. It wasn't as effective as the moans of the decrepid zombies of the earlier game.

Most importantly though, RE was built on zombies and it works best with them.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 26, 2009)

on a scale from 1/10 how hot is Sheva Alomar?


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 26, 2009)

Damn you're slow today, gooner


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 26, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> The problem with the Los Plagos is that they didn't seem scay because they were just angry people. Even when it comes to the sound they make, they were just people shouting and screaming. It wasn't as effective as the moans of the decrepid zombies of the earlier game.
> 
> Most importantly though, RE was built on zombies and it works best with them.



Los plagos are faster, they have these monster things inside of em, the can actually communicate somewhat and use teamwork on you...yeah they sound far better then zombies.


----------



## Memos (Feb 26, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Los plagos are faster, they have these monster things inside of em, the can actually communicate somewhat and use teamwork on you...yeah they sound far better then zombies.



The Chimera from Resistance are even faster than that, they have guns. The Helghast are the same. The bad guys from Uncharted are just as dangerous,  it's the same in a lot of other games. Faster enemies with superior weaponry and teamwork do not necessarily mean scary.

It wasn't just about how dangerous zombies or the Los Plagos were but about the atmosphere they created. The Los Plagos simply weren't scary.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 26, 2009)

None of these things are scary. Tension? A zombie moving a step or two a hour isn't very scary to me 

Most tension i got out of a horror game is Dead space and only those goddamn speedy bastards and that's cause one second there at the other side of the place then speed to you like there mother fucking goku and try chopping you up. Now that's tension. No resident evil gives you tension. It's a fact


----------



## Memos (Feb 26, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> None of these things are scary. Tension? A zombie moving a step or two a hour isn't very scary to me
> 
> Most tension i got out of a horror game is Dead space and only those goddamn speedy bastards and that's cause one second there at the other side of the place then speed to you like there mother fucking goku and try chopping you up. Now that's tension. No resident evil gives you tension. It's a fact



Yeah, you're right, it's a fact.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 26, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> None of these things are scary. Tension? A zombie moving a step or two a hour isn't very scary to me
> 
> Most tension i got out of a horror game is Dead space and only those goddamn speedy bastards and that's cause one second there at the other side of the place then speed to you like there mother fucking goku and try chopping you up. Now that's tension. No resident evil gives you tension. It's a fact



Dead Space wasn't scary, or built any tension, at all. Hell, when you have "Danger" health, 3 pistol bullets, and a fucking zombie burst through the window right next to you at 3 in the morning, you shit yourself.

RE2 has basically made me immune to any kind of horror movie.


----------



## Akira (Feb 26, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> None of these things are scary. Tension? A zombie moving a step or two a hour isn't very scary to me
> 
> Most tension i got out of a horror game is Dead space and only those goddamn speedy bastards and that's cause one second there at the other side of the place then speed to you like there mother fucking goku and try chopping you up. Now that's tension. No resident evil gives you tension. It's a fact



You really found Dead Space more tense than RE4?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 26, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Yeah, you're right, it's a fact.



See, it's easier to see the truth 



Gray Fox said:


> Dead Space wasn't scary, or built any tension, at all. Hell, when you have "Danger" health, 3 pistol bullets, and a fucking zombie burst through the window right next to you at 3 in the morning, you shit yourself.
> 
> RE2 has basically made me immune to any kind of horror movie.



Lol pussy shit. Never been scared in any horror games. They're just not scary 



Akira said:


> You really found Dead Space more tense than RE4?



By miles. RE4 wasn't scary at all and tension was so small. More then pre RE4 but still nothing that made me even jump or say "Oh shit" just that RE4 was actually fun to play unlike the old ones


----------



## Memos (Feb 26, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> See, it's easier to see the truth



I'm just tired today so I can't tell you why you're wrong. I'll come back to this tomorrow


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 26, 2009)

Lol alright. By the way I'm just kidding. Though i don't find any resident evil ever scary or have much tension at all.


----------



## Memos (Feb 26, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Lol alright. By the way I'm just kidding. Though i don't find any resident evil ever scary or have much tension at all.



It's not about them being scary. RE was never that scary, just tense, Silent Hill was scary. The RE's with zombies were scarier than RE4 because the Los Plagos sucked ass.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 26, 2009)

RE pre 4 still are way better games than Dead Space

Disagree

and I'll put you on ignore 

in b4 lol do it


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 26, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> RE pre 4 still are way better games than Dead Space



I lol'd.

You really have a soft spot for the games that would be given near unplayable scores in today's era of vidya gaming 

None of the games were scary, outside of the creepy crawly roaches in RE2.

Not saying I disagree, but if the older games were penises, you would never stop cock-riding them.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 26, 2009)

Too bad I'm not like you and swing that way 

If it was vaginas however


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 26, 2009)

The old RE games would never be anything close to a vagina.

Like penises, they are very unattractive, yet have some charm to them, which would easily be ignored for a prettier, more shallower thing, like a vagina.

Good comparison from the older RE games to the more playable current RE games, I think.


----------



## Memos (Feb 26, 2009)

This thread has gone cocks-up


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 26, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> This thread has gone cocks-up



COCK-a-doodle-doo?


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 26, 2009)

Yes, but any sane person would want a vagina, so any sane person would want old school RE.

Not to mention it's warm, and I feel warm inside when playing old RE.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 26, 2009)

You tend to think by vagina I meant the older RE games.

Nope! Cocks it is 

Your canon elitism will never alter my words.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 26, 2009)

But my canon elitism is always right.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 26, 2009)

Only to you and those around you.

I bet you live in Holland


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 26, 2009)

I told you, I'm Norwegian.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 26, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> It's not about them being scary. RE was never that scary, just tense, Silent Hill was scary. The RE's with zombies were scarier than RE4 because the Los Plagos sucked ass.



I just said RE isn't tense or scary 


And Gray by all means put me on block so i don't have to tell you how bad the old RE games were. And LOL at dead space not being as good. Dead Space >>> Every RE.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 26, 2009)

I cannot believe what I am reading 0_0




crazymtf said:


> I just said RE isn't tense or scary
> 
> 
> And Gray by all means put me on block so i don't have to tell you how bad the old RE games were. And LOL at dead space not being as good. *Dead Space >>> Every RE.*


----------



## Memos (Feb 26, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> *I just said RE isn't tense or scary*
> 
> 
> And Gray by all means put me on block so i don't have to tell you how bad the old RE games were. And LOL at dead space not being as good. Dead Space >>> Every RE.



Yeah, you're wrong about that


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 26, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I cannot believe what I am reading 0_0



It's truth, don't hate 



Kusuriuri said:


> Yeah, you're wrong about that



I liked it better when you said i was the truth


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 26, 2009)

If we think the truth is just based on words in subjective arguments. Then that means these numbers are stronger facts.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 26, 2009)

I so remember that RE 2 cover! It was on Dreamcast as well wasn't it?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 26, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I cannot believe what I am reading 0_0



I actually agree with you


----------



## Athrum (Feb 27, 2009)

Wtf happened here. I go away from this thread for a couple of days and when i come back you're talking about penises?! oO

And i also agree that Dead Space was an awesome game. Better than most of the RE games IMO....except 4....and possibly 5


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 27, 2009)

dead space was great but i prefer the old REs probably because of the nostalgic feelings


----------



## Memos (Feb 27, 2009)

Athrum said:


> Wtf happened here. I go away from this thread for a couple of days and when i come back you're talking about penises?! oO
> 
> *And i also agree that Dead Space was an awesome game. Better than most of the RE games IMO....except 4....and possibly 5*



Gray Fox is going to hound you about this mercilessly. Just a warning


----------



## Hentai (Feb 27, 2009)

RE games get compared with Penises and Vaginas....what the shit?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 27, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> RE games get compared with Penises and Vaginas....what the shit?



Better than tomatoes and potatoes I suppose


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 27, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> If we think the truth is just based on words in subjective arguments. Then that means these numbers are stronger facts.


First I don't give a shit about scores. They don't speak the truth, only i do. 

Second don't post the lowest scores for dead space. The 360 version got a 89. Leveling it with RE2. .2 points away from RE1. The only one better is RE4. And in a way in terms of enjoyment i got more out of RE4 then Dead space. But dead space is a better game and improves on RE4 in every way. 

RE5 will be the king though, i hope


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 27, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> I just said RE isn't tense or scary
> 
> 
> And Gray by all means put me on block so i don't have to tell you how bad the old RE games were. And LOL at dead space not being as good. Dead Space >>> Every RE.


Is that a challenger? Nah, you're too pathetic to be a challenger to me 

Zip it fatty :ho


Athrum said:


> Wtf happened here. I go away from this thread for a couple of days and when i come back you're talking about penises?! oO
> 
> And i also agree that Dead Space was an awesome game. Better than most of the RE games IMO....except 4....and possibly 5



I'D THINK CRAZYSHITFACE OVER THERE WOULD SAY SOMETHING LIKE THIS BUT NOT YOU..

Damn... that's just weak...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 27, 2009)

Man, I really start thinking the GD should start to have a "Gray Fox elitism tally chart" feature.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 27, 2009)

You mean something like ?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 27, 2009)

Nah, I was thinking more of every time you make an elitist canon post a really annoying song plays on whatever page you made such a post.

A song like this maybe:


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 27, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> First I don't give a shit about scores. They don't speak the truth, only i do.
> 
> Second don't post the lowest scores for dead space. The 360 version got a 89. Leveling it with RE2. .2 points away from RE1. The only one better is RE4. And in a way in terms of enjoyment i got more out of RE4 then Dead space. But dead space is a better game and improves on RE4 in every way.
> 
> RE5 will be the king though, i hope



Has crazy gone a little big ego'd?


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 27, 2009)

At least my posts aren't as annoying as your face


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 27, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> At least my posts aren't as annoying as your face



My face doesn't attempt to sexually abuse others, like your posts do


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 27, 2009)

Stating canon = Sexually abuse?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 27, 2009)

Your canon is nothing but elitist fanfiction


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 27, 2009)

My canon is based on Outer Heaven ideologies. Of course it's right


----------



## Bender (Feb 27, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> My canon is based on Outer Heaven ideologies. Of course it's right



Outer Heaven's ideology doesn't involve trying rape people out of boredom


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 27, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Dead Space wasn't scary, or built any tension, at all. Hell, when you have "Danger" health, 3 pistol bullets, and a fucking zombie burst through the window right next to you at 3 in the morning, you shit yourself.
> 
> RE2 has basically made me immune to any kind of horror movie.





I played every RE game by just shooting everything I could and saving some good ammo for a "boss". That shit is not scary and I played 1-3 when I was like 8. I hit danger health and just died and reloaded until I learned the area inside and out,or at least well enough to not die.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 27, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Outer Heaven's ideology doesn't involve trying rape people out of boredom


Fighting for what's right is what I'm talking about. Raping is just a side mission 


mystictrunks said:


> I played every RE game by just shooting everything I could and saving some good ammo for a "boss". That shit is not scary and I played 1-3 when I was like 8. I hit danger health and just died and reloaded until I learned the area inside and out,or at least well enough to not die.



On the hardest difficulty?


----------



## geejay1221 (Feb 28, 2009)

i only played RE1-RE3 and i missed the RE4..
according to what i know.. Chris is being searched by
his little sister.. i wonder if they ever met again?

BTW, Is this for the PS3 platform too?


----------



## Gene (Feb 28, 2009)

Yes, it's for the 360 and PS3.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 28, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Has crazy gone a little big ego'd?



Lol i guess. I just can't see someone denining the fact that dead space has better gameplay then the other RE games. It moves better, has great controls, looks better *Obviously next gen* it's just very well made. Story/tension comes down to person opinion.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 2, 2009)

Any explanation behind the Jill Valentine gravestone?


----------



## TenshiOni (Mar 2, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Any explanation behind the Jill Valentine gravestone?


I haven't read any spoilers but it's undoubtedly a hoax. The date on the tombstone is before the game begins and Capcom wouldn't kill Jill off screen.

She's without doubt the bird mask woman.


----------



## The Wanderer (Mar 3, 2009)

Ultimate Spoilers Fuckers : )


*Spoiler*: _Read at your own risk. You have been warned_ 




It's quite the OBD battle what we ahve in store.

Chris & Sheva vs Wesker & Jill

I shit you not. And you can't kill Jill lest you want a Game Over scene




I'm pretty much pumped up as I'm writing this . . .


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 3, 2009)

Games been leaked.

Avoid forums.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 3, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Games been leaked.
> 
> Avoid forums.



In the words of Zangief..."TOO LATE!"

For me anyways.....


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 4, 2009)

The Wanderer said:


> Ultimate Spoilers Fuckers : )
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Read at your own risk. You have been warned_
> ...



This is one spoiler i don't mind and now i just want the game much more.


----------



## Akira (Mar 4, 2009)

So I read through the plot and it doesn't sound like there are any moments with any tension or scares at all, it just sounds like a total action-fest which is sort of dissapointing.

Fuck it, as long as I get an unlockable HUNK skin I'm all for this


----------



## Memos (Mar 4, 2009)

Akira said:


> So I read through the plot and it doesn't sound like there are any moments with any tension or scares at all, *it just sounds like a total action-fest which is sort of dissapointing.*
> 
> Fuck it, as long as I get an unlockable HUNK skin I'm all for this



Yep, that's what the RE games have become.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 4, 2009)

If Wesker is playable I'll buy, if not pass.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 4, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Yep, that's what the RE games have become.



And much better cause of it


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 4, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> And much better cause of it



RE is supposed to be survival horror

they made it a action game, not a action horror game but pure action

They could of atleast made something dead spacy


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 4, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> RE is supposed to be survival horror
> 
> they made it a action game, not a action horror game but pure action
> 
> They could of atleast made something dead spacy



We already got dead space 2 coming. RE5 has changed. It's the designers choice so they get the say. Bitches shut up and play the sexyness of RE5


----------



## Memos (Mar 4, 2009)

RE5 is going to be the last action RE game anyway. RE6 is in for a major overhaul.


----------



## Splintered (Mar 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _ Mercenaries mode?_ 






No Hunk?  Fuck you.

Also, if that blond chick is Jill, ugh, do not want.




Yeah, it's flawed.  But still excited about it, you whores <3


----------



## Akira (Mar 4, 2009)

Splintered said:


> *Spoiler*: _ Mercenaries mode?_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NO HUNK 

Fix this shit now capcom


----------



## The Wanderer (Mar 4, 2009)

There is this thing called DLC fellas. Chillax . . .


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 4, 2009)

Splintered said:


> *Spoiler*: _ Mercenaries mode?_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who the hell is Hunk?

If all those characters are playable there, I will be getting RE5, must play Wesker. 

Am I going blind, or do I see two Weskers or is it 3? :S


----------



## Masurao (Mar 4, 2009)

Splintered said:


> *Spoiler*: _ Mercenaries mode?_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hunk was fun as hell to play with...he will be missed. Neckbreaker FTW.

Anyway..


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, that blonde chick is Jill. I don't know if I like her new look. Oh well...w/e.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



How is that blonde chick Jill when there's almost an EXACT copy of REmake Jill on the left there?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 4, 2009)

there is a old version of wesker too on top


----------



## Felix (Mar 4, 2009)

I must say
The game is more fun than I thought (Yeah I got the leak)
Sheva does her job, in fact, she saves me most of the time than I do to her, which is quite sad. The game is not that different from RE4 and I already had some intense moment with a "mini boss" battle. 

Must play more, but enjoying it so far. Very polished game. It does not evolve what it did before, but it uses the winning formula. But seriously...
GIVE ME NIGHT LEVELS


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 4, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> How is that blonde chick Jill when there's almost an EXACT copy of REmake Jill on the left there?



It seems there are costumes for some characters.

Hence the three Weskers.


----------



## MS81 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## On and On (Mar 4, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Yep, that's what the RE games have become.



Pretty much. People new to the series who bitch about how boring the original games were have no respect for survival horror.



*sigh* Any day now Claire will get a game with next-gen graphics. Any day.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 4, 2009)

For fuck sakes, I totally forgot when this game was supposed to be released so soon.

Now another game to add to the list that I can't play since I don't have a PS3 yet.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 5, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> RE5 is going to be the last action RE game anyway. RE6 is in for a major overhaul.



Which had better have Claire


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 5, 2009)

fuck that give me more barry

where he prevents people from being sandwiches


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 5, 2009)

ringing said:


> Pretty much. People new to the series who bitch about how boring the original games were have no respect for survival horror.
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh* Any day now Claire will get a game with next-gen graphics. Any day.


Yes because the people who repeatably bitch about the newer games which improve the old ones in gameplay, in a GAME, are really much better.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 5, 2009)

Jill>Claire 

Except fugly blonde Jill.


*Spoiler*: __ 





This Jill.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 5, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



wesker dies


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 5, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> wesker dies



What? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 5, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Jill<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<Claire



Fixed


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 5, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> What?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



my thoughts exactly


----------



## Splintered (Mar 5, 2009)

ringing said:


> Pretty much. People new to the series who bitch about how boring the original games were have no respect for survival horror.
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh* Any day now Claire will get a game with next-gen graphics. Any day.


I wish.  I've got a feeling next game will be Jill.  But I still hope we get to play her in a game soon.

Or Billy.  I liked Billy, most underrated character.


Xehanort said:


> Jill<Claire


Fixed


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 5, 2009)

What stake would Billy have in the anti-viral campaign? None, really. Only Rebecca knows he's alive.

In fact, I rather see her again. I haven't seen her since Zero, which took place YEARS ago in RE time.


----------



## On and On (Mar 5, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> What stake would Billy have in the anti-viral campaign? None, really. Only Rebecca knows he's alive.
> 
> In fact, I rather see her again. I haven't seen her since Zero, which took place YEARS ago in RE time.



Her too. I'd just be happy with closure, like a file in the next game stating her ass is dead or alive.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 5, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> What stake would Billy have in the anti-viral campaign? None, really. Only Rebecca knows he's alive.
> 
> In fact, I rather see her again. I haven't seen her since Zero, which took place YEARS ago in RE time.



She's in REmake as well 

I just want them to include more old school elements in the gameplay.


----------



## Splintered (Mar 5, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> What stake would Billy have in the anti-viral campaign? None, really. Only Rebecca knows he's alive.
> 
> In fact, I rather see her again. I haven't seen her since Zero, which took place YEARS ago in RE time.


It's not like has to join an organization to fight.  Even moreso, there's no guarantee he's lying low in the US, he could have easily skipped country.  It wouldn't be difficult for Capcom to write him in a game.   Billy being involved in an outbreak wouldn't be as big of a stretch as, let's say, Claire just happening to be in the right airport when it got infested.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 5, 2009)

didn't the director of RE5 say he would love to do REmake 2 after 5?

there you go claire fans


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 5, 2009)

If they make RE2 like RE4 I'm personally going to Osaka.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 5, 2009)

^Don't say that unless you mean it. Getting my hopes up


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 5, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> If they make RE2 like RE4 I'm personally going to Osaka.



I don't think will make a remake into a RE4 clone probably because of the enemies like zombies being slow mofos

I would love something like REmake

good old style RE but next gen

and please don't change anyvoices


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 5, 2009)

Say what you will about the old controls, but it's one of the things that made RE RE. Even then, the "new" controls are pretty much a change of perspective and a couple tweaks. 

With that out of the way, RE6 should still have Claire and probably add some Ada or Rebecca.

I agree with vegitto, the zombies are way too slow for those controls


----------



## D1am0nds (Mar 5, 2009)

lololololol


----------



## GAR Kamina (Mar 6, 2009)

(RE4 and the Hollywood movies)

If you want my advice don't see it or replay RE4 if you want to enjoy RE5.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 6, 2009)

Just finished the Game ( few minutes ago) and i must tell you that the game starts as meh and then goes ok then good then ends with wth mode!!!! 
I wont spoil anything because is not officially out yet but i promise that you wont regret it!


----------



## MS81 (Mar 6, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I don't think will make a remake into a RE4 clone probably because of the enemies like zombies being slow mofos
> 
> I would love something like REmake
> 
> ...



I want Nemesis to be re-made.


----------



## Gene (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Mar 6, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> wesker dies



Yeah thats what we said in re1


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 6, 2009)

Pssh, a main villain in a Capcom series never dies.

Capcom will always make them return to the point that them being beaten has no meaning.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 7, 2009)

This is Resident Evil, death doesn't mean that much.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 7, 2009)

Takumi Matsuki said:


> Yeah thats what we said in re1




*Spoiler*: __ 



apparently in RE5 he gets molten by lava and then gets blown up with a you can never guess, rocket launcher


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 7, 2009)

I gotz RE5 today, yaya


----------



## Masurao (Mar 7, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> I gotz RE5 today, yaya



I really must find out how you get your games so early. Of course, you won't tell me though.


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (Mar 7, 2009)

So is it longer than RE4?


----------



## GAR Kamina (Mar 7, 2009)

No, but I can guaranteed you will replay it more than any RE game you've ever played.


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Mar 7, 2009)

Damn one more week and we get it I'm pumped.


I feel bad however I'm already waiting for 6.. that one will truely kick ass


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 7, 2009)

Can't wait to get this.


----------



## White★Star (Mar 7, 2009)

Takumi Matsuki said:


> Damn one more week and we get it I'm pumped.
> 
> 
> I feel bad however I'm already waiting for 6.. that one will truely kick ass



what do you mean? there's going to be a RE6


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Mar 7, 2009)

Blaku Stah said:


> what do you mean? there's going to be a RE6




yeah there's gonna be an re6 they're already talking about it, there was a post a few pages talking about how 6 is gonna be revamped, meaning its back to basics. that =


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 8, 2009)

Where did it say it's gonna go back to it's basis? It said a reboot, as a whole new idea, hope to god it doesn't go back to it's basis. 

On chapter 2-3, awesome game so far. Best RE easily.


----------



## Ronny_Of_Yore (Mar 8, 2009)

I've had high hopes since the begining.  Finally got to play the demo.  It was hot.  Can't wait for it to be officially released.  

I'm excited since its co-op.  This means I get to play, instead of watching the husband kill shit.  I...am so stoked.:ho


----------



## Memos (Mar 8, 2009)

If RE5 had good controls it woud be such an amazing game. It's a real shame.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 8, 2009)

Controls are fine to me. Can they be perfect like dead space? Sure. But works easy enough once 10 minutes in.


----------



## Felix (Mar 8, 2009)

Finished it today.
Playing through campaign again with Infinite Ammo Desert Eagle is awesome


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 8, 2009)

Felix said:


> Finished it today.
> Playing through campaign again with Infinite Ammo Desert Eagle is awesome


You mean the Hawk right?
and lol have anyone kill majini with an rotten egg?  you get achievement for that


----------



## Akira (Mar 8, 2009)

Can you guys post your game completion times please?

I've heard the game is anywhere from 8 to 15 hours in length.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 8, 2009)

So, which version should I get? 

PS3 or 360?


----------



## Akira (Mar 8, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> So, which version should I get?
> 
> PS3 or 360?



Depends who you want to play co op with and which console they own, both versions are far too similar to make a decision based on anything else frankly.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 8, 2009)

Ugh, this is why I hate buying a game when it comes to great multiplatform title.


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Mar 8, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> So, which version should I get?
> 
> PS3 or 360?




A. If you're a normal person that likes x box live, good graphics and an all around awesome experience, Xbox 360 is the way to go.

B. If you're a loser who bitches about graphics all the time, but doesn't have friends to play co-op, ps3 version.


Just sayin





crazymtf said:


> Where did it say it's gonna go back to it's basis? It said a reboot, as a whole new idea, hope to god it doesn't go back to it's basis.
> 
> On chapter 2-3, awesome game so far. Best RE easily.



well a reboot is seen as restarting something the way it was before right? and if they mean a reboot FROM 5 then it can't mean action.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 8, 2009)

You see..your post would have been better if it had more merit, such as "Live has a better setup for co-op with friends than PSN, so if you really want co-op, get the 360 version"

Mentioning graphics at all nulls your statement well before you throw the troll cards of PS3 owners being "losers".


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Mar 8, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> You see..your post would have been better if it had more merit, such as "Live has a better setup for co-op with friends than PSN, so if you really want co-op, get the 360 version"
> 
> Mentioning graphics at all nulls your statement well before you throw the troll cards of PS3 owners being "losers".



what I said had no less truth than  what you said. Speaking as what I said was true. Graphics the ONLY reason you'd choose ps3 over 360, unless its a personal preferance


----------



## Furious George (Mar 8, 2009)

Takumi Matsuki said:


> what I said had no less truth than  what you said. Speaking as what I said was true. Graphics the ONLY reason you'd choose ps3 over 360, unless its a personal preferance



I can really rip this post to shreds but it would only result in a petty console war. So instead I'll say this... stop saying things. You have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Mar 8, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> I can really rip this post to shreds but it would only result in a petty console war. So instead I'll say this... stop saying things. You have no idea what you're talking about.




You come in trying to act so superior like I'm the one that doesn't know, because its a pathetic tactic used a million times over

The x box has better co op online*, and ps3 has better graphics. shut up and quit acting like you know so much more, because I know just as much.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 8, 2009)

Takumi Matsuki said:


> what I said had no less truth than  what you said. Speaking as what I said was true. Graphics the ONLY reason you'd choose ps3 over 360, unless its a personal preferance



The game library of exclusive games would have nothing to do with it, just graphics?

Are you seriously a human being or a seal who can somehow type? Do you know how stupid that view of yours is?

"FUCK DEM GAMES, I JUST WANT SOMETHING PRETTY"

Yeah, that's why the Wii is outselling EVERYTHING. 

Your view runs on the definition of stereotype. I would be as accurate to say that the 360 is adored only by frat boys. It's a stereotype, and not actually true.

I own both systems, so please don't assume I'm defending jack shit. People know I heckle all the systems I own, save for the SNES which is untouchable.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 8, 2009)

The 360 and the PS3 have the exact same games.


----------



## Adonis (Mar 9, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> The 360 and the PS3 have the exact same games.


Seems to be for two reasons:

1)Microsoft loves buying out previously exclusive titles (Sony did this last gen so its fanboys can't really complain)

and

2)Third party developers aren't all that loyal to Sony since PS3 is a bitch to develop for 



			
				Goofy Titan said:
			
		

> The game library of exclusive games would have nothing to do with it, just graphics?
> 
> Are you seriously a human being or a seal who can somehow type? Do you know how stupid that view of yours is?
> 
> ...



As for Wii outselling everything, it's appealing to the largest market: 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrTsuvykUZk[/YOUTUBE]

EVERYONE!!!

Yet, among gamers, there seems to be an obsession with graphics across the board. Otherwise, we wouldn't be playing last gen games with polished graphics.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 9, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Seems to be for two reasons:
> 
> 1)Microsoft loves buying out previously exclusive titles (Sony did this last gen so its fanboys can't really complain)
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFdjq2xG-7o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Felix (Mar 9, 2009)

lol at the guy saying PS3 has better graphics when most games that are Multiplatform are worse visually than the X360 counterparts.

You think you know what you are talking about? Think again, you are dead wrong...


----------



## Draffut (Mar 9, 2009)

So is the game Co-op on a single system, or do I need two?

Neither of my roommates seam to enthusiatic for pickign this game up, so I might just be gettign it solo, hopefully I can get one to play it some and get them into it.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Mar 9, 2009)

^^^

Both, You can play co-op in a single system or two systems via system link.


----------



## Vault (Mar 9, 2009)

Felix said:


> lol at the guy saying PS3 has better graphics when most games that are Multiplatform are worse visually than the X360 counterparts.
> 
> You think you know what you are talking about? Think again, you are dead wrong...



**Insert youtube link with Big and eminem Dead wrong***

The faggits deleted it


----------



## Memos (Mar 9, 2009)

Vault said:


> **Insert youtube link with Big and eminem Dead wrong***
> 
> The faggits deleted it



[YOUTUBE]GVLdM_QO3OQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Mar 9, 2009)

Not the version im looking for thats the first dead wrong

Youtube be deleting stuff now


----------



## Memos (Mar 9, 2009)

Vault said:


> Not the version im looking for thats the first dead wrong
> 
> Youtube be deleting stuff now



I know, but it gives the necessary message

This reminds me, I need some of his albums


----------



## Vault (Mar 9, 2009)

Get

Ready to die, Born again and life after death 

go go go 

oh and btw im not getting this game anytime soon


----------



## Memos (Mar 9, 2009)

Vault said:


> Get
> 
> Ready to die, Born again and life after death
> 
> ...



Already got Born Again. I should get the other two soon.

I'll be bored of KZ2 and SF4 before I get this. The controls are still putting me off.


----------



## Vault (Mar 9, 2009)

i dont have SF4  Kz is making sure of that


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Mar 9, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> The game library of exclusive games would have nothing to do with it, just graphics?
> 
> Are you seriously a human being or a seal who can somehow type? Do you know how stupid that view of yours is?
> 
> ...





Guess what I'm not the only one that thinks it, It's co-op vs graphics and having a blue ray player.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 9, 2009)

Takumi Matsuki said:


> Guess what I'm not the only one that thinks it, It's co-op vs graphics and having a blue ray player.



Just because you're not alone in that view doesn't null the fact it's a stereotypical view, let alone a pretty silly one to have.

And I'm sorry, Gametrailers shouldn't even be mentioned in any "console wars" discussions, when it's been well documented that they make their comparison videos biased.

Does anybody remember the shit they pulled with GRID, showing only one version (the PS3 version) and editing the contrast, and making the "360 version" look better?


----------



## Felix (Mar 9, 2009)

I must go find the comparison pics that show the PS3 version being inferior in the Demo
Thing is... both versions are EQUAL due to SMART PROGRAMMING

Wait, I think PS3 has better sound due to uncompressed tracks. Don't quote me on that


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 9, 2009)

Omg chapter 3-1 was fucking epic. And wesker cutscene was epiiiiiiic.


----------



## competitionbros (Mar 10, 2009)

On the last chapter (according to achievements), The boss of chapter 6-2 is a bitch, took me a good 15 minutes to kill the damn thing.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 10, 2009)

Game is so fucking fun, don't seem to be able to swap weapons like in the demo though for some reason?


----------



## Akira (Mar 10, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Just because you're not alone in that view doesn't null the fact it's a stereotypical view, let alone a pretty silly one to have.
> 
> And I'm sorry, Gametrailers shouldn't even be mentioned in any "console wars" discussions, when it's been well documented that they make their comparison videos biased.
> 
> Does anybody remember the shit they pulled with GRID, showing only one version (the PS3 version) and editing the contrast, and making the "360 version" look better?



Lol Gametrailers, their video editor openly admitted to hating the PS3, I remember reading about it a while ago.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 10, 2009)

competitionbros said:


> On the last chapter (according to achievements), The boss of chapter 6-2 is a bitch, took me a good 15 minutes to kill the damn thing.


here's a hint.... dont try to kill it with normal weapons...


Jotun said:


> Game is so fucking fun, don't seem to be able to swap weapons like in the demo though for some reason?


I think your doing something wrong  You need to place each weapons that you want to switch into up,down,right and left of the middle( not in the middle) then pressing the correct  d-pad you change weapons in no time XD


----------



## Hentai (Mar 10, 2009)

I just came home with my Limited Edition for PS3 

lets check what it can do


----------



## competitionbros (Mar 10, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> here's a hint.... dont try to kill it with normal weapons...





I knew what to do, it just took me a long time to get it done since I had Sheeva use it.



Beat the game last night, taking a break on it and playing it with the special settings sometime next week.


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Mar 10, 2009)

competitionbros said:


> I knew what to do, it just took me a long time to get it done since I had Sheeva use it.
> 
> 
> 
> Beat the game last night, taking a break on it and playing it with the special settings sometime next week.




What all special setting are there? anything besides the usual cloth change and some infinite weapons?


----------



## competitionbros (Mar 10, 2009)

Takumi Matsuki said:


> What all special setting are there? anything besides the usual cloth change and some infinite weapons?



I'd have to get back on it to see em but off the top of my head it's 3 costume changes, the ability to play as Sheva, infinite ammo for all weapons, and a graphic filter (makes the game like black and white or a slight brown tinge, etc....)


----------



## Memos (Mar 10, 2009)

competitionbros said:


> I'd have to get back on it to see em but off the top of my head it's 3 costume changes, the ability to play as Sheva, infinite ammo for all weapons, and a graphic filter (makes the game like black and white or a slight brown tinge, etc....)



Do you have to complete the game on the hardest difficulty or under a certain number of hours to get those?


----------



## competitionbros (Mar 10, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Do you have to complete the game on the hardest difficulty or under a certain number of hours to get those?




I beat the game under normal (dunno how many hours) and got the black and white filter, 1 new costume change for both Chris and Sheva, a Mercenaries mini-game (able to do co-op split screen in this mode), figurines of Chris and Sheva, the option to play as Sheva, and the infinite ammo.


What needs to be done to unlock alot of things is to collect these badges thoughout the game and also complete the game (not needed for the things I got since I only collected one of thirty).


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 10, 2009)

I think I'm gonna switch to 360 limited edition. I just like the tin case better than the ps3 version...


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Mar 10, 2009)

*after watching a RE5 ad..

Fuck yeah, I'm soooo going to buy this game soon. Still got few games to complete first.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 10, 2009)

Did you guys see this yet? It's pretty funny.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nszKxs2-iRM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 11, 2009)

New DLC revealed.

New Mode - Slayers

Plays very similar to Mercenaries, but with players competing against each other to get the highest score from kill infected souls and B.O.Ws. A handicap system helps the player with the lowest points by doubling the amount of points they are awarded (though this doesn't apply to combo bonuses). Time Bonus and Combo Bonus rules apply as before, with enemy types and item locations remaining the same (as in Mercenaries).

If any player dies during a game, they lose points and will reappear elsewhere on the map to carry on playing (note: you may sometimes spawn in the heat of a battle, or next to a boss). There is no limit to the amount of times you can die, though you shouldn't expect much of a score if you do too often. Most players will encounter enemies on difficulty grade level 6 (Normal/Veteran), but the leading player must battle enemies on Grade level 10 (Pro level).

New Mode - Survivors

This game variant is all about Player VS Player action. There are still aggressive creatures present, making the arenas more challenging, but their frequency has been reduced. Combos no longer play a role, as the points you score are directly received from dealing damage to other players. There are no points for killing monsters. You must also strive from taking any damage from the monsters yourself.

Each player starts with just a basic firearm, with powerful weapons littered about the arena. Every map has different combinations of weapons, and you may wish to acquire weapons from bosses by killing them.

Both modes include 2 vs 2 team combat, as well.

New Achievements -

- Army of One - Win 30 matches in Slayers.
- Eye of the Tiger- Win 30 matches in Survivors.
- The Team that slays together - Win 30 matches in Team Slayers.
- We Will Survive - Win 30 matces in Team Survivors.
- Keep the good times rolling - Chain a 20-defeated combo in Slayers.
- It takes two to tango - Chain a 40-defeated combo in Team Slayers.
- It's all about the points - Score at least 40,000 points in Survivors.
- There is no "I" in team - Score at least 80,000 points in Team Survivors.
- Let's get this party started! - Unlock all selectable characters in Versus.
- Bring the Pain - Defeat 100 players using physical attacks in Versus.




*BTW, guys if you guys are gonna mention the slightest small detail of spoiler, use the fucking spoiler tag.*


----------



## Jotun (Mar 11, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> here's a hint.... dont try to kill it with normal weapons...
> 
> I think your doing something wrong  You need to place each weapons that you want to switch into up,down,right and left of the middle( not in the middle) then pressing the correct  d-pad you change weapons in no time XD



Swap weapons with my co-op partner I meant. You could do it in the demo.


----------



## Natsumeh (Mar 11, 2009)

RE5 can be played on the PC? Is this true? <3


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 11, 2009)

A PC version is not confirmed.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 11, 2009)

Knowing Capcom, it's pretty obvious that they will port the game over to PC.


----------



## Natsumeh (Mar 11, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> Knowing Capcom, it's pretty obvious that they will port the game over to PC.


OMG! </3
How about for the PS2?


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 11, 2009)

PS2? No way.


----------



## Vault (Mar 11, 2009)

Alke you bastard killing fellow country man  my best friend be Nigerian fool


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 11, 2009)

fuck i don't have enought money for the game

damn you PSP i should of never bought you ....yet


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 11, 2009)

*My Resident Evil 5 Review - *


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Mar 11, 2009)

Jotun said:


> Swap weapons with my co-op partner I meant. You could do it in the demo.



Who knows, in the demo you could only switch weapons if you're co-op partner was AI controlled, maybe you can't switch with live players? only my guess


----------



## Hentai (Mar 12, 2009)

Okay, two Questions:

What is that Option before you start the Game 'Partner Reaction'...or what it was called....?

And second: what brightness settings do you guys use? Darkest, normal, inbetween?


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 12, 2009)

Fucking mandatory PS3 install


----------



## Memos (Mar 12, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Okay, two Questions:
> 
> What is that Option before you start the Game 'Partner Reaction'...or what it was called....?
> 
> And second: what brightness settings do you guys use? Darkest, normal, inbetween?



I think the "Partner Reaction" is basicallty whether or not your bullets go through your partner or not. If you have it turned off, the bullets that hit your partner go through them and hits whoever you were firing at and if you have it turned on, the bullet will hit your partner and will *not* go through them. Neither option will damage your partner.

Darkness setting should be your own choice but I use normal.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 12, 2009)

the 25th cant come any quicker


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 12, 2009)

Vault said:


> Alke you bastard killing fellow country man  my best friend be Nigerian fool





really!?

thats awesome 

*kills more Nigerians


----------



## Hentai (Mar 12, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I think the "Partner Reaction" is basicallty whether or not your bullets go through your partner or not. If you have it turned off, the bullets that hit your partner go through them and hits whoever you were firing at and if you have it turned on, the bullet will hit your partner and will *not* go through them. Neither option will damage your partner.
> 
> Darkness setting should be your own choice but I use normal.



Okay thanks.
I then chose the Reaction Thingy for "realism" purposes.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 12, 2009)

Yeah cause wesker being a mother fucking neo wannabe is realistic


----------



## Akira (Mar 12, 2009)

I hate how Wesker is so much like Neo in this game. He always had slow-mo kung fu don't get me wrong, but now he's even wearing the same clothes


----------



## Trunkten (Mar 12, 2009)

Picking this game up for my brother tomorrow, can't wait to hit up some co-op.

How long's the game anyway? I'm considering a purchase for my PS3, but I'll wait till it comes down in price if you can just blast through it.


----------



## Felix (Mar 12, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Okay thanks.
> I then chose the Reaction Thingy for "realism" purposes.



It's not cool because Sheva has the tendency to fire at your back...

Oh and the Flashback at the Castle with Wesker was so fangasm I had to change my bed sheets


----------



## GAR Kamina (Mar 12, 2009)

Ok I have a question, how the fuck can I do the special 3rd hit combo, in my whole playthrough I only did it once.

I first punch the enemy then she kick it back to me in that moment I can't use the 3rd secret move b/c even on professional the kick with the second character always knocks them dead to the ground 

Is there an easy way to do it ?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 12, 2009)

Anyone here know if there is going to be any other DLC besides the 400 point Vs. mode?


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Mar 12, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Anyone here know if there is going to be any other DLC besides the 400 point Vs. mode?





ExoSkel said:


> New DLC revealed.
> 
> New Mode - Slayers
> 
> ...



There we go.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 12, 2009)

So, who's gonna go solo for the first playthrough?


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 12, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> So, who's gonna go solo for the first playthrough?


I would avoid that if at all possible seeing how the game was supposed to be built from the beginning for co-op.

-10 cool points for this bullshit DLC pricing Capcom.


----------



## Superstars (Mar 13, 2009)

Is this a good game?


----------



## Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

The opinions of this game seem to be split between average and good.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 13, 2009)

Ya those 400 points are gonna hurt since there aren't 400 point cards in retail -_-


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 13, 2009)

Headed over to pick this shit up.  Since I don't have the extra cash atm I'll be trading Halol 3 and Infinite Undiscovery for +$40 credit


----------



## Hollow Prince (Mar 13, 2009)

Stupid videostore doesnt have it out yet! Me and my friend were the first people there this morning to pick it up.


----------



## speedstar (Mar 13, 2009)

Don't know if you guys/gals care about what Xplay thinks but they gave it a 3/5. 

Game looks great anyway.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 13, 2009)

speedstar said:


> Don't know if you guys/gals care about what Xplay thinks but they gave it a 3/5.
> 
> Game looks great anyway.


3/5 isn't bad, but it certainly isn't cool on the internet to like anything Xplay says.

Uuuugh waiting for my co-op partner to play the game.  Might not even play it soon even though I have it  =\


----------



## The Boss (Mar 13, 2009)

I just got my copy.  I am not expecting to much.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 13, 2009)

Got my Limited edition. Unfortunately, not gonna play it for another hour or so.


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 13, 2009)

the anticipation for this game is below par. frankly, i think ppl are buyin it only
cuz its RE. RE4 isnt to be out done, specially and apparently by RE5. I want the game, but im not considering selling my penis to get it like RE4..


----------



## Vault (Mar 13, 2009)

Definitely not spending my money to get this game, i will find another way


----------



## The Boss (Mar 13, 2009)

Vault said:


> Definitely not spending my money to get this game, i will find another way


Go rent go!


----------



## Vault (Mar 13, 2009)

Thats still spending my cash  i will buy SF1V instead


----------



## Cel3stial (Mar 13, 2009)

Re5 anticipation.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 13, 2009)

I am enjoying this game quite a bit. I picked up my collectors edition this morning and got past 2-2 (or 2-1 I forget). Graphics are the best I seen (On  a console) and the cinematics are amazing. The story is progressing really nicely and I do not mind the controls at all. 

So far very good game this is.


also I am going solo first time through.


----------



## Trunkten (Mar 13, 2009)

Hit it up for most of the afternoon, co-op with my brother. Finished off 2-2 before I had to go out to football, but loving it so far. I don't think I'd be able stick it for long on single player, but with a mate alongside you it's some of the best multiplayer fun I've had in a while. Seems to be getting easier rather than harder, although that might just be a result of getting to grips with the controls. 

Definitely worth the purchase though, I can see my weekend disappearing already.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 13, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I am enjoying this game quite a bit. I picked up my collectors edition this morning and got past 2-2 (or 2-1 I forget). Graphics are the best I seen (On  a console) and the cinematics are amazing. The story is progressing really nicely and I do not mind the controls at all.
> 
> So far very good game this is.
> 
> ...


Tard pack


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Mar 13, 2009)

Whenever I invite a person to join my game it always tells that person that the session is canceled, so I have to join someone elses game, forcing me to be sheva  

Does anyone know whats wrong?


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 13, 2009)

Takumi Matsuki said:


> Whenever I invite a person to join my game it always tells that person that the session is canceled, so I have to join someone elses game, forcing me to be sheva
> 
> Does anyone know whats wrong?


Dunno, but whats wrong with being Sheva?


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Mar 13, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Dunno, but whats wrong with being Sheva?



Nothing really, I've just always been sheva, even when I played the demo I had, never been chris in co op so I'd like to be is all


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 13, 2009)

Just finished 2-3 and am done for the night.

@Goku
The story is progressing?  What story =\  I'm just kinda wandering through a bunch of boxes Capcom developed for me to play in.  2-3 ended at a point where things might start getting more interesting story wise, but either way it's been fun.

Gigante fight was as lame as it looked in video form.  Hopefully there won't be many/any more turret sections.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 14, 2009)

Capcom could have done a much better job with buying/selling weapons.

I mean seriously, if I'm really desperate, I need to purposely kill myself in order to upgrade for upcoming boss battle.

Not to mention, Sheva empties entire clips into one majini and waste a tons of ammo.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 14, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> Not to mention, Sheva empties entire clips into one majini and waste a tons of ammo.


You're playing a co-op game solo.  Surprise.

eh what I should say is I don't have to deal with such issues because I'm playing it as the developers have said it is intended to be played.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 14, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> You're playing a co-op game solo.  Surprise.


Well, at least Xplay nailed one thing right about their review.

The AI is fucking stupid.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 14, 2009)

Well, I just picked this up, and my roommate who decided to play it with me has decided to get completly hammered at the same time.  Oh and he's a Halotard who's never played a RE as far as I know.

So I got him running around hoovering up every single shotgun and machine gun shell that drops.

The game has become him shooting everything (including me) while I try and cutscene kill everything to conserve our ammo.

And he gets lost constantly, running in circles or corners. (We died 3 times in the first part where you have to survive against the big guy with the gigantic axe...)

Only on 1-3 atm, but it's an interesting experience to say the least.


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 14, 2009)

Any particular reason to pick one version over the other?


----------



## Draffut (Mar 14, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Any particular reason to pick one version over the other?



Preference really.

I got the 360 version becuase most of my friends use it.  But I would hjave been just as happy with the PS3 one.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 14, 2009)

The only thing noticeable between both versions is that the Ps3 version does not have a locked frame rate(it kinda drops at some points, but hardly noticeable to the untrained eye). Also the blacks are better on the Ps3 while the colors are better on the 360. My friend has the 360 one and I have the PS3 one (my 360 is  not usable atm). 


I am a chapter 4-1. Deiced to stop there for the night. This game is not as good as RE4 or the others but the story and the past references  of the game keeps me interested. 


Also yes the AI is not very bright. Though Sheva's AI is actually not that bad at all even on veteran. The Enemies on the other hand.

I maxed out firepower and critical for Shevas pistol and thats all she uses and the rifle. I take care of everything else ( I love the shotgun lol).


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 14, 2009)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Preference really.
> 
> I got the 360 version becuase most of my friends use it.  But I would hjave been just as happy with the PS3 one.



Well, then it's a crapshoot either way. I don't think any of my friends are picking it up.


----------



## Adonis (Mar 14, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Also the *blacks* are better on the Ps3 while the *colors* are better on the 360.



Why I never...

The correct terms are "African-Americans" and "ethnic minorities." 

Your disrespect toward non-whites is noted.


----------



## Psysalis (Mar 14, 2009)

just finished the game with a friend of mine on Live , loved the game . I thought it was epic.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2009)

Hmm...seems like lack of ammo continues to be a problem for me.  I always find myself fighting 10 dudes with my knife.  

Shoko, I lied.  I never play as the chick.  lol.


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 14, 2009)

Just picked it up for the 360, installing it now.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 14, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Why I never...
> 
> The correct terms are "African-Americans" and "ethnic minorities."
> 
> Your disrespect toward non-whites is noted.



They are in Africa, no?

Wouldn't it be "African-Africans" and "People who havn"t been shot by the African-Africans yet"


----------



## Slips (Mar 14, 2009)

Just faught the chainsaw guy not had a problem with ammo yet

I go for the shotty , machine gun and rifle whilst Sheva gets all the heath items as she can heal us both a shit load faster than I can 

Sheva runs out of ammo every few minutes though I keep handgun bullets reserved for her with a machine gun as back up

I also only use her for cover if I ask her to attack she goes Rambo and runs out of bullets and I have to save her arse every few minutes 

I'm finding the knife fairly useful if I can get 3 or 4 fodder in front of me I just swipe away saves my shotty for mega crowd control


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2009)

Ha, I knew Alpha team would be useless.

Creature that took them out was fucking weak.  All I did was lure it into the furnace.  I seriously only fired like 3 shots.


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 14, 2009)

Just finished 2-1, fun game.


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Mar 14, 2009)

I am SO PISSED




*Spoiler*: __ 



GUNS?! THEY"RE USING GUNS!!!@J@ Holy shit "im so Pissed off, they're fucking shooting back at me. I cant believe this. I mean Re4 was a stretch, but it maintained integrity. 


5-1 is where the game starts to fucking suck. period. its not resident evil its an action shooter.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 14, 2009)

I don't know why some reviews say Resident Evil 5 is easy. I'm plying on Normal and it's pretty challenging so far. Especially Chapter 3-1.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2009)

The criticism of the AI is definitely accurate.  I'm playing the game on hard and all I do when I encounter tough opponents or a large number of enemies is run in circles around the map to create space, shoot the enemies until they close on me, and repeat the process.  Is there an increased difficulty level available when you beat the game?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 14, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Why I never...
> 
> The correct terms are "African-Americans" and "ethnic minorities."
> 
> Your disrespect toward non-whites is noted.



Lmfao.



I am at 5-3. I have to say the AI on Normal is not good. At least sheva is good.


Also about what appears in 5-1 that will make a-lot of hard core RE fans mad


*Spoiler*: __ 





Zombies and guns =/ sheesh. 




If it was not for wesker and the back story this game is showing I would not be enjoying it as much as I am.

I will say this, I think I will enjoy the game a-lot more in Co op but as a Co op game not as a RE game.


----------



## Akira (Mar 14, 2009)

The gameplay feels like a failed experiment to mix a shooter with survival horror but I'm still enjoying it, albeit nowhere near as much as RE4. I feel like Wesker is at his most badass when he isn't doing silly matrix fighting and Chris is one of the least charismatic heroes I've ever had the misfortune to play as, all he does is bitch and whine or just not say anything at all.

Eh, its a solid 8/10 for me.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 14, 2009)

*WESKER IS THE MAN*


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2009)

Wesker is cool, I have to admit.

I miss the characters from 4 as much as I miss the overall game.  Ada and Leon and even Krauser are far to superior to what I have seen in this game.  Akira is right, Chris in particular is boring.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 14, 2009)

Lol people still pissed off at guns and zombies yet they're fine that wesker somehow lived and has become the resident evil version of a fucking super saiyan. And please these guys can talk to each other and shit then they can hold a gun. How the fuck is it "Impossible?" if they can hold axes, pix axes and whatever else they hold then they can hold a gun.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2009)

I heard there was a racial controversy regarding this game.  I don't really see it yet to be honest.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 14, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Lol people still pissed off at guns and zombies yet they're fine that wesker somehow lived and has become the resident evil version of a fucking super saiyan. And please these guys can talk to each other and shit then they can hold a gun. How the fuck is it "Impossible?" if they can hold axes, pix axes and whatever else they hold then they can hold a gun.



 I think the people who complain are saying zombies with guns is a bit far from what the series grew out of. I mean they are smart zombies  and the majority of the RE series shows them as "dumb down" in the smarts department but super strong in the strength department. So having them now great in both is a jump. 

@rukia 

ya I have not seen it either. You have to understand people just want to try to pick at something which is not there but to "Racist" people they will think its there. 

Its a sad world we live in really =/


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2009)

Zombies with weapons seems like the plot of that recent Romero movie in which the zombies started to become curious and showed human characteristics.  That was the one with John Leguizamo and Dennis Hopper.


----------



## TheoDerek (Mar 14, 2009)

Why is everyone so down on the BOWs using weapons?

For a long time now the goal has been to create marketable BOWs.  The more intelligent the better.

Viruses that created zombies were deemed failures because zombies were never the target result.  T-virus only produced one tyrant in like 100 subjects I believe.

EDIT:  Just beat it, amazing game.  Very polished on almost all aspects.


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Mar 15, 2009)

My review: 7 out of 10



*Spoiler*: __ 



This game, while awesome, personally came as a disappointment for me. Now its obvious everyone has an opinion, and some loved it, others hated it. I find myself in the middle.

The first chapters of the game, up until around 5-1 were great. Killing zombies just like in Re4, with new things being added each chapter to keep it interesting. 

HOWEVER keep in mind i played this entire game through with and IRL partner, 

The AI controlled Sheva is one dumb son of a bitch, she wastes ammo, won't combine items and most of the time ends up using all he health items. 


My big problem with the game, the broke as hell gunplay that comes in 5-2. The system of using the over the wall hiding is very clunky and very rarely useful. 


there are certain parts of the game, that are 100% impossible on the harder difficulties. I mean this because the enemies will NOT stop spawning until the room, whether its Lickers or dogs, they will not stop and you'll be over run in a heartbeat if you don't book it out of there. and its hard to tell these areas because you'll spend 5 minutes fighting, wasting ammo only to find that theres no end.

Ammo is also another big problem, for a game that demands you to use a large amount of ammo at all times, they sure don't seem to supply the areas with enough, while that may be debated that it  adds "horror" or "suspense" to the game, it doesn't, it only makes the completely impossible to kill ANYTHING in the latter stages of the game.

Also, it was WAY to easy to guess that Jill was the character teased about in the trailers, Capcom might aswell have just told us, it was so obvious, while Jill is hot, and seems kind of like a pussy in the story line, since she tells Chris and sheva to go save the world, while she runs off somewhere, Like she shouldn't go with them, the story could have involed it to make her kidnapped, or trapped with no way to get to them, rather than he just being like, "Chris, go," and that be the end of it. 

The boss fights in this game are epic, but often times VERy repetitive, the pattern is this

1. you shoot it in a very obvoius weak spot
2. it drops down. 
3. you shoot its damage dealing spot

Rinse and repeat.

The ending is sub par as well, the fight with Wesker is WAAY too drawn out, and fairly anti climactic, altough it ended in classic RE style, it left no loose ends to tie up. 

(Also wesker looks like he's about to go out to a gay bar through out the game, or go Kill Neo. either one.) 

The mercenaries mini game was the seller for me, the ability to run around  with ungraded guns with no mission but to kill the hell out of everything that moves. HOWEVER, it seems like often times the enemies stop spawning, and you're left with about 30 seconds of downtime, with nothing but about 1 or 2 zombies, well, not zombies but GANADOS following you around. 

I hate to say it, and its been said a million times, but this is NOT Resident evil, its an action shooter with the name slapped on it. I hope Re6 goes back to basics and continues the resident evil story the way it should be told.

Also a final side note, this game isn't racist in the least, I can understand the accusations, but its not and if you play it you'll find that out. 

and also I do not see this game making as many game of the year awards as prevously thought.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 15, 2009)

@SS3 - Isn't the whole point of all these virus to make the perfect killing machine? I'd guess they eventually use weapons such as guns if so. 

Matsuki - This is resident evil, it's made by capcom, then it's Resident evil. Just cause they change the direction of how it's played and looks doesn't mean it isn't Resident evil. 

Does it have cheap scares only pussies would be scared of? No. Does it have shitty go find the key in one room and go back down the stairs, through the elevator and back out the door only to find out you need another key? No. Well it some ways, the tomb part wasn't the funnist thing in the game but it's better then the shit they made me do in Pre RE4. Does it have really bad camera angels? No. How about tank controls? Well not as smooth as dead space they still work hell of alot better then before. 

It's resident evil, simple as that. If you don't like it that's fine. If you don't want to consider it resident evil, that's your choice. But it's made by capcom, has main key characters from the series brought back and it has resident evil on it. It's resident evil, the end.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 15, 2009)

good point crazy on the perfect killing machine with the virus. I see your point.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 15, 2009)

I finished this game and everyone is so fucking ugly.

...with that off my chest... 


It was a good game. I knew not to expect a lot from the demo so I wasn't that disappointed. I played it co-op with RL friend and it worked really well. One thing the bothers me was I kept seeing RE4 while playing RE5. There wasn't anything that set itself as an individual. It was as if they took everything they did for RE4 and worked on it.. and tried to be better than RE4 but failed.  Well, that's just my opinion. 3/5


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 15, 2009)

I was wondering how do people beat it so fast? I looked at a couple of my friends achievements and they already beat it on Amateur and Normal in less than 2 days and they didn't even play for long periods of time.... Is there something I'm missing here...


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 15, 2009)

If you're playing on Normal you get the Amateur Trophy as well when you complete it. Me and Freija beat the game yesterday on Veteran, and we got all three Trophies. But still, we've completed it on both Veteran and Amateur (BSAA/Treasure/money/upgrade weapons run)


----------



## Slips (Mar 15, 2009)

Just beat the grey Hulk easiest boss fight ever

was pissed off at first because I just wiped out all my ammo on bat man 3 minutes before hand I was down to a couple of shotty blasts and a psitol

Thank fuck they used the Jeep gun other wised I'd be fucked


----------



## killinspree42099 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



i really dislike the controls, i thought by now it being 2009 that they would of make the controls a little better. the graphics are really good and the voice acting is eh. i wish the woman wasn't in it, she gets in my way and waste ammo , health like theres no tomorrow. i think it's kinda stupid if she dies i die. i'm gonna play it for a little longer to see if it'll grow on me ,but i doubt it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 15, 2009)

I cannot believe you people are having trouble with Sheva as an AI. I guess it depends mostly on your play styles. She does not waste anything for me.


----------



## Felix (Mar 15, 2009)

Guys
Remove sheva from Attack Mode. Seriously, she didn't waste that much ammo with me. Then again, I gave her the Machine Guns and I stayed with the Handguns so ammo wouldn't have to be divided by us


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 15, 2009)

Is there anything after the ending credits? I skipped it but just making sure...


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 15, 2009)

Nothing.  Just finished it and you get your little score (with rewards) and then it goes back to the Start screen.

Only problem I had with Sheva is that although she would aim perfectly at the enemies.  Her positioning was so poor that she would always run so that I would be right in between her and the B.O.W she was shooting at.


----------



## Adonis (Mar 15, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I heard there was a racial controversy regarding this game.  I don't really see it yet to be honest.



There's only two iffy moments:

1) What the hell is some blond bitch doing in an African shantytown (wearing a dress, no less)?  Shit looked like something straight out of _Birth of a Nation_ with the whole "White gal corrupted by black savages" subtext. 

Of course, I'm notorious for over-analyzing so this observation should be taken with a grain of salt.

2) The Africans kicking an unidentified sack while shooting dirty looks at the new honkey in town. Not really significant, though, just a borderline example.

In reality, though, this is less than 2 minutes out of about 80 minutes worth of cutscenes. Overblown issue is overblown.



Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> They are in Africa, no?
> 
> Wouldn't it be "African-Africans" and "People who havn"t been shot by the African-Africans yet"



That was the joke. As far as tongue-biting PC goes, "African-American" is such an awful, presumptuous, and flat-out wrong label.


----------



## Gene (Mar 15, 2009)

Felix said:


> Guys
> Remove sheva from Attack Mode. Seriously, she didn't waste that much ammo with me. Then again, I gave her the Machine Guns and I stayed with the Handguns so ammo wouldn't have to be divided by us


This.

She isn't as trigger happy in cover mode as she uses the pistol. She'll blast away with a machine gun(or w/e you give her) in attack mode which is useful when we're surrounded or about to get raped.


----------



## DarkBD337 (Mar 15, 2009)

anyone found a rotten egg yet? id like to do the rotten egg glitch but all i have is the golden egg; seeking rotten egg 

willing to rep
GT:FinalBlood37


----------



## Slips (Mar 15, 2009)

Sheva is being useful for me for a change I nicked her guns and only give her the stun rod hur hur hur

she stuns them I finish them off I'll load her back up for the bosses and mini bosses but for fodder it works fairly well

Also since she's my white mage aka healer I've never seen her waste health items she only pulls out a first aid spray when I'm fairly low on health and shes quite nippy in making sure I dont kick the bucket


----------



## DarkBD337 (Mar 15, 2009)

anyone had any experience with the Hydra shotgun and M3 shotgun? which is better overall(speed over power -or- power over speed)?


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 15, 2009)

"I just had a extreme makeover!"


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Mar 15, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> @SS3 - Isn't the whole point of all these virus to make the perfect killing machine? I'd guess they eventually use weapons such as guns if so.
> 
> Matsuki - This is resident evil, it's made by capcom, then it's Resident evil. Just cause they change the direction of how it's played and looks doesn't mean it isn't Resident evil.
> 
> ...




It makes sense only pussies would be scared of that game, since it has such a cult following, it makes sense EVERYONE must be a pussy to like the old RE. Good luck convincing that one to everyone.


 I'd rather shoot a boss (El gigante) For 20 minutes straight, thats WAY more fun that going and getting a key 

And stupidly enough, you took what I said *literally*, and you shouldn't have, its resident evil, yes. It says so on the box. nice one for trying to call me out on that. 


Resident Evil is about solving puzzles and being scared. Thats where it started and you CAN'T deny that. the reason I say this is Resident evil is because Its not _What its about._  Its fun, its a new direction, I don't mind it, all I'm syaing is I wish they'd just go back for the next one.



I mean, if they made a final fantasy game, and its an off the walls shoot slashing beat- em up, but its final fantasy, yes it is, but its not what FF is about it, its a turn based game, not a shooter.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 15, 2009)

Honestly, I love Resident Evil 4 and 5 but I wouldn't mind the next game or spin off try to go back to its roots. I'm not saying I like one more than another, but I'd like to try it out again with updated visual and system.

Oh and how much does a Rocket Launcher sell for?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 15, 2009)

Takumi Matsuki said:


> It makes sense only pussies would be scared of that game, since it has such a cult following, it makes sense EVERYONE must be a pussy to like the old RE. Good luck convincing that one to everyone.
> 
> 
> I'd rather shoot a boss (El gigante) For 20 minutes straight, thats WAY more fun that going and getting a key
> ...



I like the old RE for the story and overall characters and such. But it's defiantly not scary and i don't mind calling anyone out and telling them there a pussy for being scared of such shitty pop out horror. But enjoying the story and atmosphere of the old ones i understand, i liked them too for that. 

El took you 20 minutes? Went down in 6 for me  And yes it's more fun then searching for a key. 

And taking a new direction is fine, especially when they improved it like RE4 did in so many ways for the gameplay. It's not that i didn't get what your saying but this is a Resident evil just like RE2-3 and everyone after RE1 is a RE. RE umbrella chronicles is a Resident evil too. So is Resident evil outbreak despite both sucking. Just cause they change how the game is played doesn't make them not resident evils, it's just trying different ways. Did it change it's gameplay throughout? Yeah. But it's most defiantly still a resident evil.

And FF is changing to more real time RPG. So yeah a change can be for the better. Fallout 3 changed alot from fallout 1 and 2, but it's still a great game. RPG yes? But how they played was very different.


----------



## TheoDerek (Mar 15, 2009)

I highly doubt RE will go back to its roots.  The last game made like traditional RE(RE0) did not sell well.  Hardcore RE fans would still love and play RE games made like old school RE, but let's be honest with ourselves here, the hardcore fans are not who the game is being made for.

The hardcore fans already like RE.  They will most likely buy it just because it's a RE title.  Capcom wanted to hook more fans in and turn them into hardcore RE fans.  They wouldn't have done this without the game play shift made in RE4.

EDIT:  If you don't get at least a little afraid during your first play through of the RE1 remake you are not human.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 15, 2009)

Good lord there are way too many people here playing this game with AI.  You guys just aren't playing the same RE5 I'm playing.

Last night, on the last chapter, I fuuuuucked up and corrupted my save file.  Finished off the game with my knife and a beginners pistol for my partner.  Unfortunately I didn't get all the cool unlocks and shit, but I'm working on my second play through now getting most of it back.

How long are we going to talk about how not scary, how unlike old RE, how "bad" the controls are, and how you can't run and shoot?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 15, 2009)

Uchiha Madara said:


> I highly doubt RE will go back to its roots.  The last game made like traditional RE(RE0) did not sell well.  Hardcore RE fans would still love and play RE games made like old school RE, but let's be honest with ourselves here, the hardcore fans are not who the game is being made for.
> 
> The hardcore fans already like RE.  They will most likely buy it just because it's a RE title.  Capcom wanted to hook more fans in and turn them into hardcore RE fans.  They wouldn't have done this without the game play shift made in RE4.
> 
> EDIT:  If you don't get at least a little afraid during your first play through of the RE1 remake you are not human.


Guess I'm not human 

Order my collector's edition, waiting for it to come in the mail. Also buying the faceplace for it so my limited edition RE5 360 can look better.


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 15, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Good lord there are way too many people here playing this game with AI.  You guys just aren't playing the same RE5 I'm playing.



They need to fix the quick match option, I was playing 3-2, and got matched up with a scrub.


----------



## ZenGamr (Mar 15, 2009)

Just finished the game with a friend, and it's freaking awesome. Definitely find yourself a partner when playing this game. 

Anyways, it's not a very scary game at all. The monster designs are all pretty cliche with the exception of that new form of parasite that envelops the infected host's head with an impenetrable shell, and the only way to kill is is to shoot it's exposed tail. They've got a few parts that put in you in a tight spot, usually involving chainsaw zombies and the giant insect, but besides that, most of the time it's run around and gun everything in your way. 

The game tries very hard to surpass RE4, maybe too hard. Way too many RE4 similarities, such as the boss fight with Irving. I also thought the game borrows ideas from a lot of other games and movies. The Flying boss looks like a fucking mutalisk, and Wesker resembles a very evil blonde haired NEO from the matrix. They also could've put a bit more variety of monsters, instead of just having different forms of zombies. But other than that, the game is worth buying.


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Mar 16, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> I like the old RE for the story and overall characters and such. But it's defiantly not scary and i don't mind calling anyone out and telling them there a pussy for being scared of such shitty pop out horror. But enjoying the story and atmosphere of the old ones i understand, i liked them too for that.
> 
> El took you 20 minutes? Went down in 6 for me  And yes it's more fun then searching for a key.
> 
> ...




If you look at how the beta version of Re4 played, (3.5) I think if they made it that way for 6 it would satisfy us both. Its got the over  the shoulder camera angle when shooting, but it seemed to maintain the Old RE feel, with puzzles, and to keep the new fans that came in with 4 and 5 they'd add more action to it. I'd love to see that happen.




Also I see a lot of people complaining about this game comparing it to Re4, I think 4 just blew us away, and this game was more pointed at improving 4 than reinventing the series. Because the reason 4 was so big, was because it again, it reinvented, this game just improved on it.

so people with expectations of being blown away were let down, because not much new was added.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 16, 2009)

RE 3.5 did look interesting though i wasn't liking the whole demon possessing stuff but i wouldn't mind it if the puzzles were fun and not go find a key and then go unlock this door then find another key to unlock the safe that stuck behind another door which you need a key for that one too. But if it's figuring out a puzzle in a room, like symbols and such, i like em. Like the tomb level in RE5 was decent and i didn't mind it. 

I agree at RE4 blowing people away and 5 just improving at it like RE 2 did for RE1. But i still feel RE5 is better in most ways and enjoy it more then 4 for sure. And i love 4, played it 8 times  GC, PS2, Wii.


----------



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (Mar 16, 2009)

So I beat the game yesterday now playing through for a 2nd time.  All in all, good fun, worth the wait.  My only complaints:


*Spoiler*: __ 



1) - Jill became freaking Nina Williams

2) - Past plot threads still not resolved (i.e., Wesker's supposed to have Steve Burnside and Sherry Birkin captured -- where the hell are they now?) Also, didn't Ada give Wesker fake Las Plagas in the last installment?

3) - Wesker kinda losing his 'bad ass-ness' in the last fight.  I was expecting him to turn into a huge ass monster who's going to outmatch both Chris and Sheva, but the fight turned into a 'avoid tentacles and shoot' -- no strategy involved

4) - Ada -- missing in action

5) - Wesker dying for good(?)

6) - RE 6 being announced as a reboot so all the loose plot thread are never gonna get resolved.


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 16, 2009)

friend of mine got this game....i remember the old shit.....this don't look like resident evil lmao. He's into the series but i never really gave a shit. he said its necessarily zombies but just virus like shit thats constantly being changed/updated. Hence the enemies with guns and all that shit.

but this definitely didn't have the eerie feel of old.


----------



## TheoDerek (Mar 16, 2009)

Who does anyone view as the best mercs characters?

*Spoiler*: __ 



Personally, I'm thinking Safari Chris and S.T.A.R.S. Wesker.

S. Chris seems to be equipped for almost any situation.  Shotgun is great for crowd control, and RLs one hit anything.  The RLs, imo, give him a pretty big advantage over most characters for two reasons.

1.  They 1 hit.  This saves a lot of time and it takes out surrounding enemies.

2.  They are independent from his other weapons/ammo.  This is good because he doesn't have to manage his powerful ammo between fodder and bosses.  Characters like Midnight Wesker have to use the magnum to get out of tight situations and to kill bosses.  This can lead to some pretty unfavorable situations if you are not extremely careful with your ammo.

S. Wesker is good because of the raw firepower he has.  Having a Shotgun and a Magnum is just too awesome.  The only real downside to him is that you basically have to be an expert with the pistol.  The reason being, he doesn't have any explosives and if you don't watch it you can go through Shotgun ammo fairly fast.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 16, 2009)

Resident Evil was never very scary, I don't know what people are going on about that.  They startled me a few times, but hell even "Eternal Darkness" got one of those out of me.

The controls took me (someone who usually hates control in games) about 15 minutes to get used to.  So far only issue i've had is trying to comphensate for the gun turrets crazy recoil on that boss in chapter 2 as Sheva.

Story is acceptible.  But again, RE has never been the epitome of storylines.

Only thing that really bugged me was that when playing solo, you only get half the money as a 2p game.   But you still have to upgrade/equip both charecters.  But this is easily remedied by joining someone elses game.  (already met some cool people usign the feature)

Only at the end of chapter 3 atm, this may all very well change later on.



> El took you 20 minutes? Went down in 6 for me  And yes it's more fun then searching for a key.



Only one that took a while for me was the bug thing.  I didn't realise I had to shoot him in the ass, I was shooting his face.  Finished that fight after using every mine, with 7 hangun bullets left (other player had like only 5 rifle shots left)


----------



## Psysalis (Mar 16, 2009)

just got my infin S&W M500 earlier today, that mag stomps.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 16, 2009)

> How long are we going to talk about how not scary, how unlike old RE, how "bad" the controls are, and how you can't run and shoot?



If I could run and shoot, I don't think I would ever unequip the stunrod.  That thing is a beast.


----------



## Kaorihime (Mar 16, 2009)

Saw the advert for RE:5 on television here in new zealand today. it was also on the nightline news. this makes me excited to play it now!


----------



## Jotun (Mar 16, 2009)

Game was always fun, beat it with my friend on Normal, and close to beating it with my lil bro on Amateur. We had like 0 ammo near the end so funny. Mercs is also great because we thought it was only single player. I think the hardest map has to be the one modeled after the elevator shaft of bodies. Fighting super lickers or w/e and those assholes with guns was tense.

I think my only gripe with the game was that some lvls felt too short, but then again each new lvl was refreshing and I never got bored, until maybe a certain puzzle 

Got Inf. L Hawk and I have maxed out a few guns, it's nice that they give you Inf ammo with the Gatling gun. I'm saving points to get Inf. ammo with the upgrade to the starter pistol, M29 I think? I also want to save points for when I finally get the hydra.

My fav mercs char is prolly twilight Wesker or w/e, hand cannon/samurai edge/grenades/mines. You just have to be really precise with him. Chris with the grenade launcher/assault rifle is fun too.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 16, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> RE 3.5 did look interesting though i wasn't liking the whole demon possessing stuff but i wouldn't mind it if the puzzles were fun and not go find a key and then go unlock this door then find another key to unlock the safe that stuck behind another door which you need a key for that one too. But if it's figuring out a puzzle in a room, like symbols and such, i like em. Like the tomb level in RE5 was decent and i didn't mind it.
> 
> I agree at RE4 blowing people away and 5 just improving at it like RE 2 did for RE1. But i still feel RE5 is better in most ways and enjoy it more then 4 for sure. And i love 4, played it 8 times  GC, PS2, Wii.



Demon possessing? Officials said Leon was infected by the Progenitor Virus. This isn't Supernatural.

And when I think of puzzles, I don't think of getting a key for that and that door, but more like the food chain puzzle in Zero, which I personally found brilliant. Others include ones in C:VX, where you had to read files to complete it.

RE5's puzzles can't even be classified as puzzles.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 16, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Demon possessing? Officials said Leon was infected by the Progenitor Virus. This isn't Supernatural.
> 
> And when I think of puzzles, I don't think of getting a key for that and that door, but more like the food chain puzzle in Zero, which I personally found brilliant. Others include ones in C:VX, where you had to read files to complete it.
> 
> RE5's puzzles can't even be classified as puzzles.



Something about demon possessing shit in one of them. I remember seeing a trailer with a demon or something. I'll try finding it. Also the stalker thing, but glad they didn't put that in. Not a big fan of clock tower. 

I never played zero and C:VX got boring to fast for me to keep playing. But i do remember hating RE 2-3 puzzles. Maybe the puzzles finally became fun by then but I've never been a fan of puzzles in a game. Only in platformers i really don't mind them.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 16, 2009)

The hookman and moving dolls and shit are hallucinations caused by Progenitor. You scared of Clock Tower?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 16, 2009)

I think most of the hate for RE puzzles have to do with the fucking absurd ones in local, populated areas.

FUCKING POLICE STATION FAGGOTRY.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 16, 2009)

Am I the only one who thinks having Claire and Jill in the same game would explode with win


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Mar 16, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> The hookman and moving dolls and shit are hallucinations caused by Progenitor. You scared of Clock Tower?




That is EPIC, I didn't know that they were hallucinations caused by the  virus, man that only makes me miss the hell out of that game more and more.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 16, 2009)

I know right. 

GUYS

STAND TOGETHER FOR A GOOD CAUSE

BOYCOTT THE RIDICULOUS DLC THAT'S COMING OUT


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 16, 2009)

Anyone play Mercenaries yet? I was playing a bit and Safari Chris and Wesker are probably the best characters. It's a shame they didn't put totally different characters like in 4 =\


----------



## On and On (Mar 16, 2009)

*just finished story mode*

- Ada > Jill > *Sheva* > Claire

- Marshlands = best level hands down

- Gameplay & graphics were absolutely stunning together, plot was rather disappointing (I'm a die-hard fan of the first 2 games)


*Spoiler*: __ 



My reaction to evil blonde Jill =


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 16, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> The hookman and moving dolls and shit are hallucinations caused by Progenitor. You scared of Clock Tower?



No, i dislike clock tower for being very meh and not very fun gameplay. Though i thought some of the cinema's were awesome. Loved the first guy in the third game who beat the little girl and killed her, awesome scene. 

Never tried hunting ground, heard it was better then CT3 so maybe i should check that out. 

And that sounds kinda decent then and wouldn't mind the story then. I was told it was going to be about demon possession and such but if it's a virus that makes you hallucinate that's pretty cool.


----------



## Captain Snow (Mar 16, 2009)

Damn this game is awesome...I'm on chapter 6-1, I can't wait to finish the game so I can play it over again.


----------



## nickxcore (Mar 16, 2009)

Just finished the game on veteran
I have to say...it was pretty fuckin awesome
graphics were stunning, gameplay was fun..and i actually kind of liked the whole co-op situation.
the story was alright

im stoked for RE6 now, the producers hinted that it will be a complete reboot much like how RE4 was


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 17, 2009)

Just beat the game again on Veteran (thanks to a corrupted save file) and can't wait to go a third time around on Professional.

and fuuuuuuuck the headshot while enemies are jumping cheevo


----------



## Corran (Mar 17, 2009)

Got the game the other day, havent opened it yet.

Anyone wanna play through with me? Im on PS3, name is kbloff.


----------



## Gene (Mar 17, 2009)

So do we get anything for collecting all the BSAA emblems besides a bronze trophy?

Also how do I get A rank in mercenaries?


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 17, 2009)

I think A rank is 40k points.

Basic strategy is to know where the time extensions are and kill fools while getting time extensions. Should be easy to do for all the levels once you unlock better characters. Early on, use Sheva and abuse her 1-shot kill sniper rifle.


----------



## Gene (Mar 17, 2009)

I've gotten up to 60k already and I got a B. xD


----------



## TheoDerek (Mar 17, 2009)

40k is A rank for solo play.  80k for co-op play.

EDIT:  To add to what Chie said, also make note of where the bonus time drops are in each stage.  

I'm not sure how experienced you are with mercs, so you may not need this explanation.

Bonus time is always hidden in some sort of box that needs opening.  It will be displayed as a gold or blue hour glass depending on the stage.

You get 30 seconds of bonus time each time you pick up an hour glass.  During this 30 seconds each kill you score will net an additional 1000 points.

Keeping a combo is also important.  After each kill you have a certain amount of time to score another one to up your combo.  The higher the combo you have the more points you get for each kill.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 17, 2009)

Just get A on all the levels in Mercs, S on the Ship level. Tribal Sheva is fucking sick with the inf ammo bow, just takes a few min getting used to no laser sight. Insta kills on every normal zombie, and it takes like 8 shots or fewer on the last few lvls with the beefed up minibosses. Prison was pretty tricky me and my buddy kept comin up short at 77k, but we got lucky with some time bonuses and a 33 chain.


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 17, 2009)

I do like Tribal Sheva too since she can keep a good pace to keep your combo up, but in solo mode, she doesn't have a solid way of dealing with bosses besides grenades.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 17, 2009)

Oh ya, my friend was using Panda Chris and we'd corner ourselves most of the time and rely on me stunning bosses. The only annoying thing was shooting the molotov/dynamite guys in the hand, but not killing them. It would drop the explosive and end up just ruining things for us 

I remember at some point tossing a flash grenade at chainsaw brothers about 5 times. The one in the red pants wouldn't die and we finally just rpgd his ass :3


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Mar 17, 2009)

Just finish the game on veteran mode and I loved every second of it. I give it a 9.5 out of 10. Resident evil games never sacred me since the main characters always seemed like killing machines. Silent hill is another story.

If anyone thinks this game is too easy play Professional mode. 

My prediction for RE6

Main character: Ada Wong (she always seemed to have her own project going on)

Main villain: Sherry Birkin ( with the genes that she has, you know she's gonna be doing some sinister shit.)

Setting: China


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 17, 2009)

Judge Gabranth said:


> Just finish the game on veteran mode and I loved every second of it. I give it a 9.5 out of 10. Resident evil games never sacred me since the main characters always seemed like killing machines. Silent hill is another story.
> 
> If anyone thinks this game is too easy play Professional mode.
> 
> ...



In RE, protagonist always has to be some hero part of a good organization trying to figure things out or to get out alive. Can't be a spy or a secret agent of some weird company. That's just not the way RE main characters work and story lines work.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 17, 2009)

Great game, playing through on Professional now and  trying to gain a couple of left over achievements, I thought the story was a little weak  but the gameplay is pretty awesome.



Stumpy said:


> and fuuuuuuuck the headshot while enemies are jumping cheevo




I thought it was easy enough to get, Chapter 3-2, about five seconds in, shotgun, achievement unlocked.



Gene said:


> So do we get anything for collecting all the BSAA emblems besides a bronze trophy?



30 Emblems unlocks the last Sheva outfit too, and a couple of figurines IIRC.


----------



## Vault (Mar 17, 2009)

Leon is gonna be in RE6


----------



## Slips (Mar 17, 2009)

Is it just me or are the boss fights piss easy

Just faught the giant spider which was easy 

Shiva twatted it with the machine gun whilst I waited for it to fall and twatted it with some magnum shots to the mouth and shot the odd grenade in. repeat twice and hes done

After that black slimy worm thing version 2

Run get flame thrower burn him to death , repeat twice he didn't even hit me

Even if I do get to a hard boss I see it not putting up much of a battle when I can just enter the shop and grab a rocket launcher and the grenade launcher to put them down in a few shots

I was also disappointed with the lickers 

I was surrounded by about 8 of them and it was just a case of run away turn around and shotgun shotgun shotgun and continue on my way


----------



## The Boss (Mar 17, 2009)

Vault said:


> Leon is gonna be in RE6


Do want. I miss his jokes.  

Chris is lame.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 17, 2009)

Sheva can stay.


----------



## Helix (Mar 17, 2009)

Anyone know how many times you need to shoot Wesker for him to drop the Heart of Africa in 5-3?


----------



## On and On (Mar 17, 2009)

Slips said:


> Is it just me or are the boss fights piss easy



This, seriously. The last boss fight was hella-easy 



Slips said:


> I was also disappointed with the lickers
> 
> I was surrounded by about 8 of them and it was just a case of run away turn around and shotgun shotgun shotgun and continue on my way



The lickers, however, did not suck. I assume you mean where you're going in the cave after Gionne, you have to lower the bridge or whatevers and they swarm you;

I didn't have trouble with them, but they're very much so capable of taking a shotgun blast to the face, which isn't the case for RE2/Umbrella Chronicles lickers.



ShadowXSSSR said:


> Anyone know how many times you need to shoot Wesker for him to drop the Heart of Africa in 5-3?



I duno, but good luck.

On a side-note, shooting Jill with the shotgun was quite satisfying


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 17, 2009)

This game turned out to be pretty bad ass, the co-op is damn near perfect. It was cool to seem some of the old characters rendered on the PS3 and all.


----------



## Athrum (Mar 17, 2009)

I found the game a bit disappointing. I liked the gameplay and the graphics, but the story was pretty bad, and the game is just so short. Didn't they promised that it was bigger than RE4? I finished it in 7h 
Oh, but i loved evil sexy Jill


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Mar 18, 2009)

One thing that I'm disappointed with is the files/notes in the game. I always loved reading the files left over by the people that were infected.

On another note: Wesker is badass. He still takes time to style his hair.


----------



## On and On (Mar 18, 2009)

Athrum said:


> I found the game a bit disappointing. I liked the gameplay and the graphics, but the story was pretty bad, and the game is just so short.



I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought it was kind of short. 

And the story was completely uninspired. I was asleep since Oil Field level.



Athrum said:


> Oh, but i loved evil sexy Jill



 F'real. She needs to be blonde and have a cat-suit all the time.


Too bad in terms of looks, she was a total rip-off of Nina Williams in Death by Degrees (which sucked) 



Judge Gabranth said:


> One thing that I'm disappointed with is the files/notes in the game. I always loved reading the files left over by the people that were infected.



This too. I always went back and reread the files (especially personal journals, since the owners always turned out nutty).



Judge Gabranth said:


> On another note: Wesker is badass. He still takes time to style his hair.



They went from sexy, undead villian that talks with a saucy accent and just wants to be a bad friend to not-sexy SUPER undead villian who wants to be "God". This is the worst Wesker I've seen.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 18, 2009)

Beat the game, it was awesome but  not perfect, the Jill thing was so Cliche and easy to see coming it was just annoying, and i wish i could move and shoot, and i was on Capcom's side with the hole Race issue, but when i saw the Tribal guys i yelled "WTF??"

Wesker was pretty bad ass though, even if the God complex came out of no were, i personally think that might have been a clone or some thing

on a Scale from 1-10 how hot would u Rate Sheva i give her a 9 ^_^


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Mar 18, 2009)

I think wesker is sexy as hell....no homo.Like how when Chris charged at wesker, he had this expression on his face.

I would give sheva a 10. She's a lot better then that useless bitch from re4.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 18, 2009)

Judge Gabranth said:


> One thing that I'm disappointed with is the files/notes in the game. I always loved reading the files left over by the people that were infected.
> 
> On another note: Wesker is badass. He still takes time to style his hair.



It's funny how people complain about old school RE elements being left out here when RE4 did it TEN times more than 5.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 18, 2009)

Fucking accidentally ate my rotten egg instead of throwing it


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 18, 2009)

Judge Gabranth said:


> I think wesker is sexy as hell....no homo.Like how when Chris charged at wesker, he had this expression on his face.
> 
> I would give sheva a 10. She's a lot better then that useless bitch from re4.



mmm ashley had her innocent schoolgirl thing going on 

though she did ask leon for some

hot coffee


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 18, 2009)

Jotun said:


> Fucking accidentally ate my rotten egg instead of throwing it



What does throwing them do? Anything special? 

And if you eat them you get hurt, right.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 18, 2009)

Throw the Rotten Egg and it kills a Majini and you get a Trophy


----------



## Hentai (Mar 18, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Throw the Rotten Egg and it kills a Majini and you get a Trophy



....Egg Bomb??


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Mar 18, 2009)

One big mistake capcom did this time was release to much information before the game is out. Those trailers just spoiled some of the best part of the game.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 18, 2009)

I agreed. I've already posted it on Unity as I'm an established member there


----------



## Jotun (Mar 18, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> What does throwing them do? Anything special?
> 
> And if you eat them you get hurt, right.



Trophies/Cheevements

Eat it and something awesome happens with your hp bar 

But ya I just wanted to kill something and I ate it


----------



## Hentai (Mar 18, 2009)

I have had like 10 Eggs in the whole game, but never got a rotten one


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 18, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> I have had like 10 Eggs in the whole game, but never got a rotten one



Got one yesterday, was about to give this black guy an indigestion but i ate accidentally.


----------



## Vault (Mar 18, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Beat the game, it was awesome but  not perfect, the Jill thing was so Cliche and easy to see coming it was just annoying, and i wish i could move and shoot, and *i was on Capcom's side with the hole Race issue, but when i saw the Tribal guys i yelled "WTF??"*



I was with them too but seeing those tribal warriors i was nahhh they are taking the piss


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 18, 2009)

There's still tribal people in Africa, my step father from Africa and he confirms it. He doesn't come from a tribal place but he says he's been to a few and says they dress the same. Of course they don't act like crazy monsters trying to rip your head off but they still look like that. Plus there one of the best enemies in the game.


----------



## Damoss (Mar 18, 2009)

Anyone needing a rotten egg is welcome to add my gamertag.. when I get on I'll dish them out


----------



## Trunkten (Mar 18, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> There's still tribal people in Africa, my step father from Africa and he confirms it. He doesn't come from a tribal place but he says he's been to a few and says they dress the same. Of course they don't act like crazy monsters trying to rip your head off but they still look like that. Plus there one of the best enemies in the game.



Surely that is the point? Suggesting that tribal Africans are nothing but mindless, uncivilised monsters. If they didn't exist then there'd be no problem.

Personally I think it's nothing more than an unneccessary reaction from over-zealous campaigners, who can't tell the difference between racism and video game producers feeling the need for a change of setting to keep their series fresh.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 18, 2009)

Everything in the game but the main characters were mindless monsters who tried to beat/eat/slash and so on out of you. Ranging from normal dressed, to tribal, to neo looking guys. So don't really see why just cause they dress different it's racist but the same looking people with modern day clothing wouldn't be. If this game is racist they the meaning of racism is lost.


----------



## Vault (Mar 18, 2009)

Im not saying its racist but its going a tad to far imo, The Lanky Tribal warrior is the best enemy in the game


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Mar 18, 2009)

A file in the game explains why they were wearing the full tribal gear. The guy in the file wrote how he was shocked that more and more people were wearing full tribal gear since they only wore it during war times (since the virus was fucking with their mind).

*Found the file
*

*Spoiler*: __ 



 April 5 
    A man who said he was the foreman of the oil plant 
    came to visit us today. He said he wants to 
    inoculate everyone living near the oil field 
    against some kind of disease 

    In my parents' generation, they tricked our people 
    and stole the land to turn it into their oil field. 
    They must feel guilty about that because they are 
    always trying to help out village now. 

    When we couldn't get across the swamp, they built a 
    gondola on a rope for us. 

    Sometimes they'll even give us alcohol from foreign 
    countries. This medicine is probably something like 
    that. 

    Everyone in our village is glad to receive this 
    medicine, but I don't want it. I don't have a reason 
    for not getting it. I just didn't like the way the 
    foreman looks, that's all. 


    April 8 
    Everyone went to the oil field to get this 
    inoculation. The village is usually never this 
    quiet. The only thing to do today is sleep. 


    April 9 
    I slept too much during the day, so I couldn't sleep 
    at night, and it was noisy outside. Everyone was 
    talking with serious voices in the middle of the 
    village. All of the children in the village had come 
    down with a fever. 

    The mothers all drew water to cool their babies, but 
    it didn't help. By the next morning they were all 
    dead. 

    In the morning our leader went to the oil field. He 
    wanted to know if the medicine they were given 
    killed the children. 

    When he came back to the village, he said the 
    children died because they had the disease. He told 
    everyone that they needed to go back for more shots. 
    I didn't want to, but everyone in the village was 
    worrier about catching the disease. They forced me to 
    go with them and get the shots. 


    April 10 
    People are fighting in the village. All the men are 
    very angry. It might be because all the children 
    died, but I think it's something else. 

    The women just sit around and don't care. I wonder 
    if the disease is spreading. 


    April 11 
    I couldn't sit still today. I felt like something 
    was moving around inside me. 

    Outside I saw a man who looked strange. He was naked 
    and had a weapon. His entire body was covered in war 
    paint. It wasn't even festival day. 

    I tried to talk to him, but when he turned around, 
    I saw his face... 

    He didn't even look human! 

    What is happening to the people of my village!? 


    April 12 
    The screaming has stopped since yesterday. The 
    men are all dressed like our ancestors and fighting 
    each other. Most of the women have died. 


    April 13 
    Head hurts. Fever... Feel angry. 

    Saw big man outside window. Very tall. 

    Must be vision. 


    April 14 
    Feel good... 

    Screams... stop... 

    Looks fun... 

    Want to... Kill...


----------



## Hentai (Mar 18, 2009)

LOL you people, why do you always see racism everywhere....


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 18, 2009)

There are still dozens of tribal villages in Africa people....


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 18, 2009)

Judge Gabranth said:


> A file in the game explains why they were wearing the full tribal gear. The guy in the file wrote how he was shocked that more and more people were wearing full tribal gear since they only wore it during war times (since the virus was fucking with their mind).
> 
> *Found the file
> *
> ...



Remembers me of that file in RE1

that thing that was all "itchy hungry didn't like his face so I ate him  "file


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 18, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Remembers me of that file in RE1
> 
> that thing that was all "itchy hungry didn't like his face so I ate him  "file



Exactly the same for me. One of the things they brought back in 5 and wasn?t in 4, short "scary" diaries of people who talk about the weird shit that happening in their points of view.

There wasn?t any of that in 4.


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Mar 18, 2009)

I can't believe x-play gave this game 3/5. They gave the 50 cent game 4/5.


----------



## Slips (Mar 18, 2009)

Just got to wesker but saved as I needed a brake

Once again another easy as hell boss battle with worm , tentacle rape monster version 3

Ohhh

Should the giant glowing orbs until another giant glowing orb appears and use the gears of war satellite nuke to win whilst pressing A and X

meh

The rocket launcher dudes are harder than the bosses

and the Gatling dudes weren't up to much either. 

Run away 
get a distant distance  
turn around get out your rifle
aim for the head
pop pop pop pop pop
winnar

Cant blame the game too much all games these days have shit bosses. The last one I can recall giving me trouble was Raam in Gears


----------



## Memos (Mar 18, 2009)

Judge Gabranth said:


> I can't believe x-play gave this game 3/5. They gave the 50 cent game 4/5.



And this is why we don't care what X-play say.


----------



## Vault (Mar 18, 2009)

> Run away
> get a distant distance
> turn around get out your rifle
> aim for the head
> ...




This formula will never fail in RE 4 and 5 even cornered you can just stroll past them


----------



## Slips (Mar 18, 2009)

Vault said:


> This formula will never fail in RE 4 and 5 even cornered you can just stroll past them



Only thing it didn't work with in my experience were the reapers I think er the giant Bee's

They hugged you to death until I got sick of it and launched a few acid rounds at them


----------



## Vault (Mar 18, 2009)

The only enemies i found formidable were the Tribal warriors, atleast those didnt play around. Agile as fuck


----------



## The Boss (Mar 18, 2009)

I want to get a rotton egg.  Maybe during my second run.. 

As for that tribal issue.. I don't think that's going to far at all. In fact.. it made me kinda sad that some scum is low enough to infect them...  



Judge Gabranth said:


> I can't believe x-play gave this game 3/5. They gave the 50 cent game 4/5.


This is why X-play can suck my bat.


----------



## Vault (Mar 18, 2009)

Time to kill more blacks as routine.


----------



## Slips (Mar 18, 2009)

Vault said:


> The only enemies i found formidable were the Tribal warriors, atleast those didnt play around. Agile as fuck



yeah wasn't too keen on the hevey shield ones even the shotty would take awhile to get rid of them

The rifle could still pop there heads though

Rifle was my best weapon over all

good amount of ammo
when upgraded you could get around 12/15 shots off with it
Decent damage around 800 iirc
great range
headshots aplenty

It made all the aim for the yellow splodge boss fights fairly easy


----------



## The Boss (Mar 18, 2009)

I love the Rifle.. I kept it upgraded.. and all my shots were one hit kills.. all the time.  Maybe thats why the game was easy... hmm..

Doesn't hurt to be smart I guess.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 18, 2009)

Judge Gabranth said:


> I can't believe x-play gave this game 3/5. They gave the 50 cent game 4/5.



They didnt do it for the hell of it

Read the Written review or watch Adam's Soap box

They had well  reasoned complaints and disappointments, that h ave been echoed by fans on other boards.

as for the 50 cent game, have u played it? it is surprisingly good


----------



## Slips (Mar 18, 2009)

Well completed it 

As expected Wesker was easy

First form ohhhhh you can dodge all my bullets I sent Sheva on him and shot the bugger in the back until I gave him aids

Monster form was even easier just aim for the yellow splodge again I was even packing a rocket launcher but never needed it magnum and shotty did the trick 

Well it wasn't the greatest game I've played it had its moments but the bosses were weak and 90% of everything could be avoided by just running away until you get a good shot

Sheva was alright but in cover she turns retarded the amount of times you just let people gnaw away at her was unsettling

Her basic role was to get attacked twice and then wake up to use the stun rod. Even in attack mode she would just run about rather than shoot the fuckers

I'll have anther playthrough to grab the badges ect ect but I'm afraid it shall be traded in in the next week or so


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 18, 2009)

Started the game, and I'm as nitpicky as this as I was with RE4.

How can upgrade gun capacity yet the clip never gets larger? BUH-BULLSHIT 

At least this game seems to actually have a story, which is 100 times better than whatever the fuck was going on in RE4.


----------



## On and On (Mar 18, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> I love the Rifle.. I kept it upgraded.. and all my shots were one hit kills.. all the time.  Maybe thats why the game was easy... hmm..



Yesssss.

The S75 (I think that's what it is, first rifle you get), you can upgrade it with so much capacity that you really don't need to carry ammo anymore. Plus I _think_ it's the strongest Rifle in the game. 

And it's single-action, which makes me cum  Chris looks cool as hell cocking the gun 



Is there anyway to play as Sheva on the LEFT side of the screen? That right side shit just ain't cutting it for me.


----------



## Adonis (Mar 18, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> At least this game seems to actually have a story, which is 100 times better than whatever the fuck was going on in RE4.



I disagree.

RE4's story was only tolerable because it never took itself too seriously, so the cheese was charming. They had a Napoleon figure in full garb speaking like Peter Lorre for God's sake. You can't tell me Capcom didn't say, "Fuck it! We can't write for shit so we might as well have some fun with it..."

In RE5, though, they act like they're writing some epic action movie conclusion to the series. Thus, not only is it _still_ poorly-written but it's 100% straight-faced about it. No tongue-in-cheek, just total undue seriousness the whole time. No thanks.

I'll take a sassy Leon over a bland Chris any day.


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who bought this game before me and told us how much it isn't worth it.  

I will not waste my money.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 18, 2009)

Adonis said:


> I disagree.
> 
> RE4's story was only tolerable because it never took itself too seriously, so the cheese was charming. They had a Napoleon figure in full garb speaking like Peter Lorre for God's sake. You can't tell me Capcom didn't say, "Fuck it! We can't write for shit so we might as well have some fun with it..."
> 
> ...



"A extreme makeover" - Best LOL line and better then any cheesy line in RE4. And you know it's the truth 

RE5 or any RE for that matter, never had a epic story but there decent rides and fun to follow anyway. Chris did seem a bit blend but his falcon punch is awesome.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 18, 2009)

Adonis said:


> I disagree.RE4's story was only tolerable because it never took itself too seriously, so the cheese was charming. They had a Napoleon figure in full garb speaking like Peter Lorre for God's sake. You can't tell me Capcom didn't say, "Fuck it! We can't write for shit so we might as well have some fun with it..."



Resident Evil 4 took itself as seriously as any Resident Evil game in the franchise...which includes Resident Evil 5 and Degeneration, even if the tone was more serious since it dealt with the big antagonist of the series. While in 4 you have Ramon Salazar in 5 you have redneck armsdealer Irving.

And considering that i wasn?t expecting anything more concerning the plot, i enjoyed it alot more than 4 which was pretty much a side-story in the overall plot. At least Wesker is finally dead and we can move the fuck on.


----------



## Akira (Mar 18, 2009)

Adonis said:


> I'll take a sassy Leon over a bland Chris any day.



Chris is a pathetic character this time around (not that he was ever well written or that Leon particularly is). I'm on the final chapter and not once have I felt like I'm controlling a character who is remotely capable of dealing with the situation, he just whines or stays mute for all of it while Sheva spouts typical B-movie dialogue


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 18, 2009)

Finished it on Professional today, my main complaint with the game is that it was way too easy.

I'll keep the game around long enough to check out the multiplayer DLC that's coming..but if it's trash I'll be trading this in.


----------



## Adonis (Mar 18, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> "A extreme makeover" - Best LOL line and better then any cheesy line in RE4. And you know it's the truth



Ignoring that that's an extremely overrated and generic line (OMG they referenced a reality show by name! Grab an Emmy. NO! Grab 10!), those cheesy lines, and the character they came from, are few and far between.

I can think of better cheesy lines off the top of my head 

Salazar: I've sent my right hand to dispose of you!
Leon: Your right hand comes off!?
Salazar: ...

Leon: I knew you'd be fine if you landed on your butt.

Luis: Well...I see the president has equipped his daughter with ballistics too

Please, as far as quality cheese goes, RE4 takes it hands down.



			
				deathbringerpt said:
			
		

> Resident Evil 4 took itself as seriously as any Resident Evil game in the franchise...which includes Resident Evil 5 and Degeneration, even if the tone was more serious since it dealt with the big antagonist of the series. While in 4 you have Ramon Salazar in 5 you have redneck armsdealer Irving.



You're neglecting that Salazar had more lines and a bigger role than Irving. Irving was an annoying, cheesy bit character while Salazar had  tattooed across his face and, if my recollection is correct, like a whole chapter dedicated to him.



> And considering that i wasn´t expecting anything more concerning the plot, i enjoyed it alot more than 4 which was pretty much a side-story in the overall plot. At least Wesker is finally dead and we can move the fuck on.



If you're actually following along with RE canon as if it's compelling drama, that's where you lose me.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 18, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Salazar: I've sent my right hand to dispose of you!
> Leon: Your right hand comes off!?
> Salazar: ...



I love that one. Best line in the whole game.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Mar 18, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Luis: Well...I see the president has equipped his daughter with ballistics too.



I love that one. Best line in the whole game 

I love ballistics


----------



## Slips (Mar 18, 2009)

I have to say Capcom did hit the nail in the head when they were going for the action movie style game

I mean come on how many times did Wesker have a gun to your head just to instead start blah blah blahing 

Even I was shouting at the screen For Fucks sake Wesker fucking shoot me or I'll kick your at the end of the game with a rocket launcher because I'm mr original 




MechaTC said:


> Thanks to everyone who bought this game before me and told us how much it isn't worth it.
> 
> I will not waste my money.



Worth a rent 

10 hour max 
Looks fantastic
plenty to unlock

ect ect

Like I said its not the greatest game in fact I wouldn't even put it on my top 50 list but worth a rent all the same

Its not a bad game all games have flaws in fact if this came out 3 years ago it would be hailed as a classic its just in this day and age the standards have been upped so its got a shit load to match up too


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Mar 18, 2009)

why the fuck is Chris so ripped? I hate that about this game, to be honest its one of the things that bothered me most this game. 

 hes 35 and was skinny as a nail in all the other games, whose idea was it to be like

Hey, the character model for Chris looks fine,

yeah but he should have OVERLY huge biceps, become a pussy, and look like he's smiling when he talks. yeah that'll fix what already wasn't broken. 


Leon was skinny and small, but in shape and it fit, Chris looks like a Tonka toy


----------



## Adonis (Mar 18, 2009)

Takumi Matsuki said:


> why the fuck is Chris so ripped?
> 
> Leon was skinny and small, but in shape and it fit, Chris looks like a Tonka toy



Even Leon was a little bulky by RE standards but Chris makes him look like a 12 year old Ukrainian girl in comparison. Blame Gears of War.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 18, 2009)

Takumi Matsuki said:


> why the fuck is Chris so ripped?



So he can move huge rocks.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 18, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Even Leon was a little bulky by RE standards but Chris makes him look like a 12 year old Ukrainian girl in comparison. *THANK *Gears of War.



Fixed for u


----------



## Felix (Mar 18, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> So he can move huge rocks.



Speaking of that 
I was like

"HE FUCKING PUNCHED A 10 TON ROCK AND IT FUCKING MOVED. HE DOUBLE PUNCHED IT"


----------



## Vault (Mar 18, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> So he can move huge rocks.



Yet he still needs Sheva


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 18, 2009)

sheva its awesome!


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 18, 2009)

5-3 sucks, purely from that assfest they called a boss fight.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 18, 2009)

5-3 was pro ;3

I've only got three achievements to go.  Beat the game on Pro, Upgrade all weapons, and Collect all the figures (need one more ;( )


----------



## Slips (Mar 18, 2009)

Felix said:


> Speaking of that
> I was like
> 
> "HE FUCKING PUNCHED A 10 TON ROCK AND IT FUCKING MOVED. HE DOUBLE PUNCHED IT"



Yet he still cant enter locked houses

I mean what were they made out of in the town area tin or something he should of just Hulk Punched the walls in


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 18, 2009)

just finished the game.

good game, replaying on veteran.

can't wait to get infinite weapons.

good purchase, don't regret it


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 18, 2009)

infinite ammo is nice but my friend showed me the duplication technique for ammo (you need two profiles at least for it to work). I laughed he had roughly 100 gernades lol.


----------



## Ic3B0X (Mar 18, 2009)

Chris is so effing Ripped because 


because he trained with Captain Falcon 

and learned the Falcon Pawnch to PWN


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 18, 2009)

Takumi Matsuki said:


> why the fuck is Chris so ripped? I hate that about this game, to be honest its one of the things that bothered me most this game.
> 
> hes 35 and was skinny as a nail in all the other games, whose idea was it to be like
> 
> ...



Because of who it's trying to attract. RE5 is a action game and it seems action games must have roid type characters now days. 

Same as to many rpgs with girl looking character or belt and and zipper, it attracts the mass of RPG fans.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 18, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Because of who it's trying to attract. RE5 is a action game and it seems action games must have roid type characters now days.
> 
> Same as to many rpgs with girl looking character or belt and and zipper, it attracts the mass of RPG fans.



What's next, Claire dodging things faster than Wesker?


----------



## ylime (Mar 18, 2009)

Just played it for the first time today. Usually I'm not too into zombie games (except I love L4D) but my friend came over and she brought it so we played a lot of it. Got up to 2-2 together, and now I'm thinking about buying it myself, was pretty fun.


----------



## On and On (Mar 18, 2009)

Takumi Matsuki said:


> why the fuck is Chris so ripped? I hate that about this game, to be honest its one of the things that bothered me most this game.



Wow, there are things MUCH worse about this game.



> hes 35 and was skinny as a nail in all the other games, whose idea was it to be like





, I'd hardly call that "skinny as a nail"



and it's for punching the shit out of rocks, duh.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 19, 2009)

Hes Been training with Ken Masters he can do the Shoryuken!


----------



## Adonis (Mar 19, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Hes Been training with Ken Masters he can do the Shoryuken!



Shoryuken does have priority over rocks... (lame joke is lame)


----------



## The Boss (Mar 19, 2009)

Felix said:


> Speaking of that
> I was like
> 
> "HE FUCKING PUNCHED A 10 TON ROCK AND IT FUCKING MOVED. HE DOUBLE PUNCHED IT"


Fucking BEAST!~  



Vault said:


> Yet he still needs Sheva


.. I take back what I just said.


----------



## Ic3B0X (Mar 19, 2009)

Chris is ripped because 

oh I dont know the thing concerning rocks

it just doesnt make sense

because

he can punch HUGe rocks but can break a door without Sheva
epic fail by Capcom he should be able to knock down doors on his own


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Mar 19, 2009)

People can do amazing stuff when friends/family life are in danger. Plus I seen few people in the military just as big as Chris. 

Oh another thing, is it just me or is all the male characters in resident evil gay (except the gun shop owner from RE2 and the Spanish dude from re4) cuz they don't show a slight interest in a female.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 19, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> What's next, Claire dodging things faster than Wesker?



that would be awesome 



Judge Gabranth said:


> People can do amazing stuff when friends/family life are in danger. Plus I seen few people in the military just as big as Chris.
> 
> Oh another thing, is it just me or is all the male characters in resident evil gay (except the gun shop owner from RE2 and the Spanish dude from re4) cuz they don't show a slight interest in a female.




They do seem gay hell leon even rejected sex from ashley

sure she might of been the president's daughter but she still is a nice fresh virgin piece of ass


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 19, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> but she still is a nice fresh virgin piece of ass



I don't know whether to look at that as comical and silly, or perverted and disgusting.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 19, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> I don't know whether to look at that as comical and silly, or perverted and disgusting.



Better than Redfieldcest, let's just say that


----------



## The Boss (Mar 19, 2009)

Judge Gabranth said:


> Oh another thing, is it just me or is all the male characters in resident evil gay (except the gun shop owner from RE2 and the Spanish dude from re4) cuz they don't show a slight interest in a female.


Didn't Leon said he had a thing for Ada? 



Vegitto-kun said:


> sure she might of been the president's daughter but she still is a nice fresh virgin piece of ass


----------



## Vault (Mar 19, 2009)

No Leon has a thing for Hannigen (sp)  He even said he will try collect her digits when the mission is over.

Im pretty sure Wesker tapped Jill  she had no control she had to comply


----------



## The Boss (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh.... also that _Fail _movie Degeneration.. Leon hooks up with that one chick.


----------



## Vault (Mar 19, 2009)

No just no  he doesnt

She failed, Hard


----------



## The Boss (Mar 19, 2009)

But he did....


----------



## Vault (Mar 19, 2009)

He doesnt  

Hannigen FTW


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 19, 2009)

First of all it's Hunnigan.

Second, it's Leon x Ada, and Claire x Steve

gtfo


----------



## Vault (Mar 19, 2009)

> Hannigen (sp)



That sp means something you bag of douche  

No you gtfo


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 19, 2009)

Any true fan knows all the names


----------



## The Boss (Mar 19, 2009)

Vault said:


> He doesnt
> 
> Hannigen FTW



Did too!  

Who cares.. Leon looks ugly in Degeneration anyways. It's filler shit.


----------



## Vault (Mar 19, 2009)

I hate your smugness at times  know that

Ita you are right but gay fox thinks re4 Leon fails to degeneration Leon


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 19, 2009)

RE4 Leon does indeed fail to Degeneration Leon. Reason being Degen Leon being more true to the RE2 Leon.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 19, 2009)

Vault said:


> Ita you are right but *gay fox thinks re4 Leon fails to degeneration Leo*n



      


What a disgusting way of thinking.


----------



## Vault (Mar 19, 2009)

Lol what thats the biggest bullshit i have ever heard Kenny 

Leon from degenaration was like a fucking robot  he had 0 personality


----------



## The Boss (Mar 19, 2009)

Vault said:


> Lol what thats the biggest bullshit i have ever heard Kenny
> 
> Leon from degenaration was like a fucking *robot*  he had 0 personality


Don't disgrace the Robots.. 

He was more.. like... a cardboard box.  


lol.. MGS jokes everywhere we go.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 19, 2009)

Leon from RE4 was all like: "look at me cockfaces i rule the FUCKING WORLD"

Degen Leon was a calmer, more experienced RE2 Leon.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 19, 2009)

me and my brother  beat the game fourth days ago ,he played as Christ and me as Sheva, he got the machine guns and grenade launcher wile I got the shotguns and rifles.

The co op and game play were awesome specialty wend the boss things roam the stage and can kill whit 1 hit or cause a lot of damage.

only complain was changing Jill and Wesker VA I think  Tara Strong  and     Richard Waugh were great.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 19, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Leon from RE4 was all like: "look at me cockfaces i rule the FUCKING WORLD"
> Degen Leon was a calmer, more experienced RE2 Leon.


.. but Gay Fox.. HE DOES RULE THE WORLD!~ 

Whatever, you're just jealous cuz he looks better than you.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 19, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> me and my brother  beat the game fourth days ago ,he played as *Christ* and me as Sheva, he got the machine guns and grenade launcher wile I got the shotguns and rifles.
> 
> The co op and game play were awesome specialty wend the boss things roam the stage and can kill whit 1 hit or cause a lot of damage.
> 
> only complain was changing Jill and Wesker VA I think  Tara Strong  and     Richard Waugh were great.



I LOL'D SO FUCKING HARD


----------



## Akira (Mar 19, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> me and my brother  beat the game fourth days ago ,he played as *Christ* and me as Sheva, he got the machine guns and grenade launcher wile I got the shotguns and rifles.



I didn't know he was an unlockable character


----------



## The Boss (Mar 19, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> me and my brother  beat the game fourth days ago ,he played as Christ and me as Sheva,





Linkdarkside said:


> me and my brother  beat the game fourth days ago ,he played as *Christ* and me as Sheva,





Linkdarkside said:


> he played as *Christ* and me as Sheva,





Linkdarkside said:


> ....Christ and me as Sheva,





Linkdarkside said:


> ....*Christ*




Christ.. keeping it real in your RE5.


----------



## Memos (Mar 19, 2009)

No wonder he could punch that boulder without breaking his hand.


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Mar 19, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> First of all it's Hunnigan.
> 
> Second, it's Leon x Ada, and Claire x Steve
> 
> gtfo



Didn't Steve die.


----------



## Vault (Mar 19, 2009)

Hahaha the boulder cutscene 

I lol'd while playing it 

First i thought wtf is he doing he's gonna hurt himself but im actually seeing HOOK and im like


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 19, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Did too!
> 
> Who cares.. Leon looks ugly in Degeneration anyways. It's filler shit.



degeneration is cannon


----------



## Ic3B0X (Mar 19, 2009)

> me and my brother beat the game fourth days ago ,he played as Chris* and me as Sheva, he got the machine guns and grenade launcher wile I got the shotguns and rifles.



You can Co-op play on one PS3 or am I just being retarded and do they have 2 Ps3


----------



## The Boss (Mar 19, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> degeneration is cannon


Take that back.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 19, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Take that back.



He cannot take back what is true


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 19, 2009)

Ic3B0X said:


> You can Co-op play on one PS3 or am I just being retarded and do they have 2 Ps3



You can co-op on one PS3? I mean you can't on the 360.


----------



## Helix (Mar 19, 2009)

Online Co-Op = 2 PS3s
Offline Co-Op = 1 PS3, split screen


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 19, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You can co-op on one PS3? *I mean you can't on the 360.*



Bullshit.

Both versions have splitscreen co-op, online co-op and I believe both have system link co-op.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 19, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You can co-op on one PS3? I mean you can't on the 360.



Can't use two accounts when one is gold and another is silver. You must use two gold accounts, or one gold and a guest. So yes it's very much playable as it just prevents the silver user from gaining achievements. On ps3 well no one really cares about trophies so they give it too the system user.


----------



## Ic3B0X (Mar 19, 2009)

soryr but my post was a question

so you CAN split screen on Ps3?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 19, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Bullshit.
> 
> Both versions have splitscreen co-op, online co-op and I believe both have system link co-op.



I was asking if you could. 

But that account stuff is pretty silly if you ask me, if people bought the game they should be able to play it without a gold account.


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 19, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I was asking if you could.





> You can co-op on one PS3? *I mean you can't on the 360.*


Looks like a statement there buddy, and what with you straight up telling me you don't like Microsoft...well, just me assuming things.


> But that account stuff is pretty silly if you ask me, if people bought the game they should be able to play it without a gold account.


You can play it, just you won't get achievements for your account on your friend's 360.


Ic3B0X said:


> soryr but my post was a question
> 
> so you CAN split screen on Ps3?





Vonocourt said:


> Both versions have splitscreen co-op, online co-op and I believe both have system link co-op.





ShadowXSSSR said:


> Online Co-Op = 2 PS3s
> Offline Co-Op = 1 PS3, split screen


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 19, 2009)

I need to beat this game soon On chapter 5-something


----------



## The Boss (Mar 19, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> He cannot take back what is true







Moonshine said:


> I need to beat this game soon On chapter 5-something


I'll help you beat it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 19, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Looks like a statement there buddy, and what with you straight up telling me you don't like Microsoft...well, just me assuming things.
> 
> You can play it, just you won't get achievements for your account on your friend's 360.



I've never even seen the 360 version, but I beat the PS3 one on co op and played it a while on single too. 

But I wasn't saying that it wasn't able to be done, I just put the wrong punctuation. 

And I think achievements/trophies are stupid anyway. I don't get the point behind them.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey.. do you guys ever wonder.. *who the fuck are you selling your jewels to in RE5?*


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 20, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Hey.. do you guys ever wonder.. *who the fuck are you selling your jewels to in RE5?*



Terrorists


----------



## The Boss (Mar 20, 2009)

Fucking plot holes..


----------



## On and On (Mar 20, 2009)

Perhaps the same person you're selling your extra ammo and guns to? 

But no, in all seriousness, probably terrorists


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 20, 2009)

Did anyone notice that you find diamonds sometimes? Is Chris hiding those in his ass? 

And I miss the shop keeper.


----------



## Ic3B0X (Mar 20, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Hey.. do you guys ever wonder.. *who the fuck are you selling your jewels to in RE5?*




This brings up an interesting question:sweat

*where the hell do they buy the guns* 

yeah the Terrorist thing is plausible but wouldnt they turn into zombies

they probably have like a hidden transport chopper or they give it to Josh and he takes it back to them while they're resting


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 20, 2009)

Just finished 5-3. Enjoyed the boss encounter alot, perfect boss for some actual teamwork instead of firing your guns like drugged up maniac. Plus Wesker is one cool friend.


----------



## Vault (Mar 20, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> degeneration is cannon



I dont consider that piece of crap canon  although it was nice seeing Claire again


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 20, 2009)

Vault said:


> I dont consider that piece of crap canon  although it was nice seeing Claire again



too bad it IS cannon


----------



## Vault (Mar 20, 2009)

Stop saying that


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 20, 2009)

CAAAAANNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON

but I forgot if its before or after RE4


----------



## Vault (Mar 20, 2009)

Just after RE4


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 20, 2009)

his grumpy nature proves he didn't bang ashley


----------



## Vault (Mar 20, 2009)

Or didnt get Hunnigan's number for that matter.

He had no personality its like a totally different Leon.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 20, 2009)

FUCK YOU! *FUCK DEGENERATION*! FUCK IT ALL!!! That shit hoe movie should have never been made!!!! Runing my perfect Leon image and turning him into an emotionless box!


----------



## Vault (Mar 20, 2009)

Indeed FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## The Boss (Mar 20, 2009)

They turned Leon Asian in Degeneration..  ...


----------



## Slips (Mar 20, 2009)

Popped to game today to pick up CoD WaW

they had resi evil 4 for the PC for £5

I finally get to play the bloody thing


----------



## The Boss (Mar 20, 2009)

^ Enjoy your can of win.


----------



## Slips (Mar 20, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> ^ Enjoy your can of win.



I shall do 

just in the village pottering about at the moment 

Its pauses when you go into your inventory thank you god.

Been playing on the keyboard which is impossible just remembered I have a wired 360 pad I could hook up


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 20, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> I'll help you beat it.



You're busy all the time


----------



## The Boss (Mar 20, 2009)

Slips said:


> I shall do
> 
> just in the village pottering about at the moment
> 
> ...


I just realized that your avatar is a cabbage.. Itachi loves cabbage. 





Moonshine said:


> You're busy all the time


How about next Friday?


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 20, 2009)

What if i have it beaten by then, I have that day off so I probably will play it and beat it


----------



## The Boss (Mar 20, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> What if i have it beaten by then, I have that day off so I probably will play it and beat it



Replay to get Achievements?


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 20, 2009)

Yeah I suppose. That and upgrade my weapons more:ho


----------



## Slips (Mar 20, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> I just realized that your avatar is a cabbage.. Itachi loves cabbage.




Just realised 

All my sets are cabbage themed


----------



## The Boss (Mar 20, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> Yeah I suppose. That and upgrade my weapons more:ho


Did you go for the rifle?  That shit is a beast if you keep it upgrade. :hoo




Slips said:


> Just realised
> 
> All my sets are cabbage themed


You should let Itachi nibble on you while I watch.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 20, 2009)

PSG-1 is the only weapon worth having


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 20, 2009)

I have it, but gave it to Sheva. I use the shotgun most of the time.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 20, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> FUCK YOU! *FUCK DEGENERATION*! FUCK IT ALL!!! That shit hoe movie should have never been made!!!! Runing my perfect Leon image and turning him into an emotionless box!



Fuck Leon, it's all about Claire


----------



## The Boss (Mar 20, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> I have it, but gave it to Sheva. I use the shotgun most of the time.


 Shotgun? How did you get past the Lickers?  You hand gun them?



Pringer Lagann said:


> Fuck Leon, it's all about Claire


What the..  ... Take that back.


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 20, 2009)

I don't remember. I probably beat some of them then ran


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 20, 2009)

Claire >>> Leon


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 20, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> What the..  ... Take that back.



Not a fuckin' chance


----------



## The Boss (Mar 20, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> I don't remember. I probably beat some of them then ran


 Did you pass the pasrt where you have to protect shiva from the lickers? 



Pringer Lagann said:


> Not a fuckin' chance








Gray Fox said:


> Claire >>> Leon


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 20, 2009)

If it was before 5-3, then yeah. Don't laugh


----------



## The Boss (Mar 20, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> If it was before 5-3, then yeah. Don't laugh


I don't remember what chapter it was... but I kept dying cuz I didn't know where they were coming from.


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 20, 2009)

From the cages? wasn't that where they were coming from

I didn't die once from 'em


----------



## The Boss (Mar 20, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> From the cages? wasn't that where they were coming from
> 
> I didn't die once from 'em



Not that part.. the part where Shiva goes up on the elevator and *CHRIST* Chris had to stay on the ground.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Mar 20, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Not that part.. the part where Shiva goes up on the elevator and *CHRIST* Chris had to stay on the ground.



Why did you send Sheva, I always make her pull those damn levers and do the business my self


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 20, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Not that part.. the part where Shiva goes up on the elevator and *CHRIST* Chris had to stay on the ground.



I must not have gotten to that part. Her name is Sheva not Shiva Get it right


----------



## The Boss (Mar 20, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> Why did you send Sheva, I always make her pull those damn levers and do the business my self


Hmmm.. good point. 




Moonshine said:


> I must not have gotten to that part. Her name is Sheva not Shiva Get it right


 Ok .. Sheva..  

Lickers were fail though.


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 20, 2009)

Good

I hate those things that come from the things hanging from the  ceiling. Bastards kill me all the time


----------



## GAR Kamina (Mar 20, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Hmmm.. good point.







ItaShoko said:


> Ok .. Sheva..
> 
> *The second half of the game* was fail though .



Fix'ed


----------



## The Boss (Mar 20, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> Good
> 
> I hate those things that come from the things hanging from the  ceiling. Bastards kill me all the time


I JUST GOT AN EXTREME MAKE OVER!!!!11!11!!!1!!oneone!!1



GAR Kamina said:


> Fix'ed


You know.. the only good parts were in the Demo.


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 20, 2009)

What the fuck are you talking about???


I liked driving the raft/boat


----------



## The Boss (Mar 20, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> What the fuck are you talking about???
> 
> 
> I liked driving the raft/boat



Have you played RE4? Leon dun need guns or silly grenade throwers to defeat such a creature. Leon... so manly... He harpoons it. 


Driving the boat was lame.  Especially the walk/run on water. You walk/run just as fast as you do on land.


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 20, 2009)

No, I didn't really play it. My dad rented it when it first came out, and a I didn't like it because of the zombies and such(zombies use to really freak me out).


I loved driving the boat


----------



## GAR Kamina (Mar 20, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> You know.. the only good parts were in the Demo *+ the boat/tribal level*



Sadly its true 



Moonshine said:


> No, I didn't really play it. My dad rented it when it first came out, and a I didn't like it because of the zombies and such(zombies use to really freak me out).



RE4 has no zombies, it has the same enemies in RE5 minus the lickers(ceiling guys)

If you aren't afraid of playing 5 you won't be afraid of 4 and btw 4 is the better game


----------



## The Boss (Mar 20, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> No, I didn't really play it. My dad rented it when it first came out, and a I didn't like it because of the zombies and such(zombies use to really freak me out).


You should play it. It's better than RE5. Plus.. you get eye candy Leon.. * FAP FAP FAP* Wanna borrow mine? I only have it for GameCube though. 



GAR Kamina said:


> Sadly its true


I know.. and the Demo was disappointing. 

The Raft was probably the best part.


----------



## On and On (Mar 20, 2009)

> You know.. the only good parts were in the Demo + the boat/tribal level



the first half of the game =  giant fucking alligators? zombies on motorbikes? yessir, do want 

second half = , minus the tomb raider-ish level


----------



## The Boss (Mar 20, 2009)

SPEAKING OF ALLIGATORS.. Were they infected too? That would explain the one hit kills.  ...


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 20, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> Sadly its true
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I mean when i first played it, i thought they were zombies and such in the house, because i didn't know the backstory.

Yeah i'll probably play it


ItaShoko said:


> You should play it. It's better than RE5. Plus.. you get eye candy Leon.. * FAP FAP FAP* Wanna borrow mine? I only have it for GameCube though.
> 
> 
> I know.. and the Demo was disappointing.
> ...



Sure. Give it to me at the convention:ho


----------



## The Boss (Mar 20, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> Sure. Give it to me at the convention :ho


:ho Ok I will. ALSO Do you want Persona3 back? I don't think I will have time to play it... not anytime soon anyways.


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 20, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> :ho Ok I will. ALSO Do you want Persona3 back? I don't think I will have time to play it... not anytime soon anyways.



Yeah sure you can give it back. Sad though, its such a good game


----------



## On and On (Mar 20, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> SPEAKING OF ALLIGATORS.. Were they infected too? That would explain the one hit kills.  ...



I duno, but I was definitely looking forward to seeing an alligator munch on Sheva  Or a Ndipaya

or any black person in that video game


----------



## GAR Kamina (Mar 20, 2009)

The second half is so shit and boring its not even funny 

LOL boss fights ... small & boring industrial and laboratory levels ... Cover system  ... Zombie with guns 

In the second half I was like WTF did I bought RE or Gears of War 

If the reboot of RE6 they talked about means more cover, more zombie with guns and more of Gears of War gameplay then DO NOT WANT


----------



## The Boss (Mar 20, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> Yeah sure you can give it back. Sad though, its such a good game


Yeah, I  want to play it.. but I barley have time to play RE5.. I kinda had to play it in one run or I know I wouldn't have time to finish it for a while.  

You are goning to love RE4.  Leon..  Ada is hot too. RE4 graphics >>> RE5 ..  




ringing said:


> I duno, but I was definitely looking forward to seeing an alligator munch on Sheva  Or a Ndipaya
> 
> or any black person in that video game


...


----------



## On and On (Mar 20, 2009)

^ , I was kidding, obviously.

And I'm half black. I *absolutely can't* be racist.



> Ada is hot too.



Not only is she the sexiest female we've seen in the series, but shes the only one who sees giant spiders and hunters and shit and doesn't crap herself. And she survived a fall of like, 50 stories. And she kicks ass while in a long red satin dress. 

And she's the Azn Persuasian 

she's all-around SEXY.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 20, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> The second half is so shit and boring its not even funny
> 
> LOL boss fights ... small & boring industrial and laboratory levels ... Cover system  ... Zombie with guns
> 
> ...



 I agree, most of the time while I was playing I kept saying.. What the fuck. 

It's funny how you can run past them without getting hurt.. but they can drive a motorcycle so damn well.. OH HEY! That reminds of that useless whore Eva...


----------



## The Boss (Mar 20, 2009)

ringing said:


> ^ , I was kidding, obviously.
> 
> And I'm half black. I *absolutely can't* be racist.


I wasn't. 

Being half black doesn't prove that you aren't racist against Asians.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Mar 20, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Yeah, I  want to play it.. but I barley have time to play RE5.. I kinda had to play it in one run or I know I wouldn't have time to finish it for a while.
> 
> You are goning to love RE4.  Leon..  Ada is hot too. *RE4 graphics >>> RE5 ..*



Hey Shoko We all know that 4 is the better game but this simply is not true.

Graphics is one of the very few things 5 had it better over 4


----------



## The Boss (Mar 20, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> Hey Shoko We all know that 4 is the better game but this simply is not true.
> 
> Graphics is one of the very few things 5 had it better over 4



 Dun ruin my trolling.


----------



## On and On (Mar 20, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Being half black doesn't prove that you aren't racist against Asians.



'Cept I like anime  Which means I automatically like Azn people



> Dun ruin my trolling.



OMG that smiley is creepy as fuck.

We need it on NF, NOW


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 20, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Yeah, I  want to play it.. but I barley have time to play RE5.. I kinda had to play it in one run or I know I wouldn't have time to finish it for a while.
> 
> You are goning to love RE4.  Leon..  Ada is hot too. RE4 graphics >>> RE5 ..
> 
> ...



Alrighty then.


I might, who knows


----------



## Ic3B0X (Mar 20, 2009)

ringing said:


> the first half of the game =  giant fucking alligators? zombies on motorbikes? yessir, do want
> 
> second half = , minus the tomb raider-ish level






The Second half was Zombies + Guns = WTF!

The part I hate about the first part were the alligators they bite u your dead

I checked my stats thats what I died from the most RAWR!


----------



## The Boss (Mar 20, 2009)

ringing said:


> 'Cept I like anime  Which means I automatically like Azn people


You got me. 


> OMG that smiley is creepy as fuck.
> We need it on NF, NOW


Lets go troll Pek. 



Moonshine said:


> Alrighty then.
> I might, who knows


Did you like RE5? 



Ic3B0X said:


> The Second half was Zombies + Guns = WTF!
> The part I hate about the first part were the alligators they bite u your dead
> I checked my stats thats what I died from the most RAWR!


I got this icebox where my heart used to be (but I got this)
I got this icebox where my heart used to be (said I got this)
I'm so cold, I'm so cold, I'm so cold, I'm so cold
I'm so cold, I'm so cold, I'm so cold


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 20, 2009)

It's alright. I expected more


----------



## On and On (Mar 20, 2009)

Ic3B0X said:


> The Second half was Zombies + Guns = WTF!



Exactly  It's just as bad as zombies on motorcycles, except I didn't have to see as much of it, and I had a giant fucking machine gun to shoot them down.

Next it'll be zombies on ice, deal lord 



Ic3B0X said:


> The part I hate about the first part were the alligators they bite u your dead



Seems pretty realistic to me


----------



## The Boss (Mar 20, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> It's alright. I expected more



You'll probably like RE4. It's golden.


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 20, 2009)

I hope so

Grr I have to go to work now, so I can't talk about RE5 for a few hours


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 20, 2009)

5 was 10 times better than 4

GTFO


----------



## The Boss (Mar 20, 2009)

Raiden >> Gray fox



Moonshine said:


> I hope so
> Grr I have to go to work now, so I can't talk about RE5 for a few hours


If you don't....  

Laters.


----------



## Vault (Mar 20, 2009)

Lol gay fox thats not true  ah man 

RE4 stomped, i dont give a shit about your story lines besides RE5's story was weak as fuck anyway


----------



## The Boss (Mar 20, 2009)

RE5 had a story?


----------



## GAR Kamina (Mar 20, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> 5 was 10 times better than 4
> 
> GTFO




*Spoiler*: __ 




......


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 20, 2009)

Yeah, any true fan would see it that way.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 20, 2009)

The only thing I found about 4 that was better was the boss and encounter design.

I remember in 4 having a good number of parts where I was pushing cabinets infront of windows to try and make choke points, strategizing durign the fights.  You do this like once in RE5.  I remember the first time I fought the villiage chief, and how bad-ass he looked, and how fun the battle was.  Or when those blind claw fuckers showed up in the castle, that was insane, and insanely fun. (I actually died against the one in the cage so many times, the difficulty got lowered on me)

I never really got anything like that in 5.  Running and gunning was fun, but the bosses didn't seam as imaginitive, and the encounter designs were pretty boring.

And I hate the dogs and reapers more than anything.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 20, 2009)

The only reasons I can imagine RE5's story being seen as dissapointing are:



A) RE4 was your only RE game, and thus you think that game's plot is the story of the series.

B) You skipped the cutscenes and didn't read the files.

RE5 is up there as one of my favorites. A lot of hardcore RE fans feel the same way, and we have RE4 at the bottom of our list.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 20, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> RE5 had a story?



It obviously has a story.  Even Bubble Bobble has a story.

Was it a good story?  Not really.

Has RE ever had good stories?  Not really.



ItaShoko said:


> Shotgun? How did you get past the Lickers?  You hand gun them?



I beat just about all the lickers in the game with Shotgun + grenades.

Used a rifle to shoot them off the wall when you have to protect your mate.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Mar 20, 2009)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> The only thing I found about 4 that was better was the boss and encounter design.
> 
> I remember in 4 having a good number of parts where I was pushing cabinets infront of windows to try and make choke points, strategizing durign the fights. You do this like once in RE5. I remember the first time I fought the villiage chief, and how bad-ass he looked, and how fun the battle was. Or when those blind claw fuckers showed up in the castle, that was insane, and insanely fun. (I actually died against the one in the cage so many times, the difficulty got lowered on me)
> 
> ...



Exactly 



Gray Fox said:


> The only reasons I can imagine RE5's story being seen as dissapointing are:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry scouser but your opinion isn't worth shit since you think that in games story is more important than Gameplay.

RE5 second half is a cheap copy of Gears of War which isn't great a game to begin with without proper shooter controls.

Forced AI partner in the single player, zombie with guns, cover system and versus multiplayer in my Resident Evil 

Hey Crapcom, if the RE6 reboot is more of the above then you can shove it up your ass or kenny's if you want


----------



## On and On (Mar 20, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> Exactly



Which was worse; zombies on bikes or zombies with guns?

I can't lie, I fucking LOL'ed when I had to do the zombies on bikes cutscene at the end of that one level.



GAR Kamina said:


> Forced AI partner in the single player, zombie with guns, cover system and versus multiplayer in my Resident Evil
> 
> Hey Crapcom, if the RE6 reboot is more of the above then you can shove it up your ass or kenny's if you want



+rep 4 u 



> Shotgun? How did you get past the Lickers?  You hand gun them?



Once you get the 3-round burst handgun (makes me miss my RE2, ), Lickers ain't shit. 

Overall tho, I was impressed at how strong they were in this game. Even on Amateur it took two blasts with an nearly full-powered Ithaca shotgun just to stun them. The first time I had to move that big ass crate (when they swarm you) they definitely pwn'd the hell out of me. The only creature thats worse is those giant cockroach things that insta-kill when close.


*Spoiler*: __ 



WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED TO HUNTERS?! 




Fuck the "dying" system in this game; you can't defend or heal yourself. Retarded.

And wasn't this the game that was supposed to have that "hydration" system or whatever? LOL, glad that shit didn't make the final cut.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 20, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> RE5 is up there as one of my favorites. A lot of hardcore RE fans feel the same way, and we have RE4 at the bottom of our list.


You forgot to mention they are also asshoes. 




Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> It obviously has a story.  Even Bubble Bobble has a story.
> Was it a good story?  Not really.
> Has RE ever had good stories?  Not really.
> 
> ...





ringing said:


> Once you get the 3-round burst handgun (makes me miss my RE2, ), Lickers ain't shit.


Serious replies getting I?


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 20, 2009)

When people understand this ISN'T zombies, come back.


----------



## On and On (Mar 20, 2009)

^ , same thing

You could run right past, even brush shoulders with these "zombies" and sometimes they wouldn't do shit. If you brushed shoulders with a normal T-virus zombie in RE2 you got your ass munched on 

The only difference is that these guys have guns and ride on bikes.. and they suck with both of them.

I want my zombies back, to be honest. Fuck some Majini.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 20, 2009)

Like they say, black people aren't good for anything 

neither are Spaniards


----------



## Vault (Mar 20, 2009)

Lickers are shit. 3 head shots with the rifle pwns them. 

Grenade launcher also shits all over them


----------



## GAR Kamina (Mar 20, 2009)

The strongest most badass opponents are *the giant tribe dudes* 

The dogs, the chainsaw Majini and the rocket launcher dudes come close


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Mar 20, 2009)

Knifefight said:


> Wow, there are things MUCH worse about this game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







thats proof it goes from 0-60. The boxart for megaman 1 looked completely inaccurate, the same way that shitty real life  ps1 model looked.


But yes, being ripped did save his ass from really big rocks.


----------



## On and On (Mar 20, 2009)

^ okay, and what does that prove besides the fact that they didn't render him as muscular in other installments? Maybe they just didn't have the graphic capability (you can argue that they made Barry big in REmake, but he's hardly muscular, more like a fat ass)

Maybe they just forgot?

Maybe he was buffed up, lost weight, became skinny as nail, and got buffed up again in RE5?

I mean, seriously. It'd be more awkward if someone who did as much dangerous shit as Chris was skinny as a nail (a la most females in this game).


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 20, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Raiden >> Gray fox
> 
> 
> If you don't....
> ...



So if I don't like RE4 your gonna shoot me?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 20, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> So if I don't like RE4 your gonna shoot me?



Maybe.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 20, 2009)

I've compiled a series of points that the REboot should contain.

*How the REboot SHOULD be:*

* More files. RE4 lacked them completely, or well "The American is coming, set a trap" BS we got doesn't count. 5 had more when you got to Chapter 5. But it needs more diaries, and logs and stuff explaining puzzles, which brings me to my next point

* Puzzles. No, neither RE4 nor RE5 had anything that could classify as a puzzle. I want more of the sort like the foodchain puzzle in Zero, water sample puzzles in RE3, Ashford family tree in C:VX and simple stuff like "do that to get a key", run back, then back again to get another key etc.

* Loading rooms. It takes away the horror when it's one big concecutive room. That's what makes REmake and Silent Hill scary (at least the first times) cuz you anxiously and slowly open a door. Perhaps include some door breaking enemies for extra fear.

* Camera should either be the REmake camera, C:VX camera or 3.5's camera. Each one of these have the potential to actually scare, either by having a fixed camera and leave enemies out of sight with some heavy breathing or something involved and the others have their charm as well.

* Back tracking. This relates to the keypuzzles in my point above. For it to have proper backtracking, it would have to be in a closed locale like a mansion, or something like the streets in RE3 combined with a mansion-like building.

* Conspiracies. I want plot twists, throughout the game, as I love them. REmake did this well (if you hadn't played it before or Zero).

* Mystery. When you stumble upon a mansion to look for safety only to find it infested with mutants. Why? Who's building is it? What's the story behind it? It makes it so much better

* Same real time inventory system for added tension. The magic box should get a return, as it would be needed for back tracking to work.

* Less weapons. One handgun, shotgun, assault rifle, magnum and a grenade launcher is enough. They should also include upgrades to the handgun for instance like the ones in RE2 and C:VX

* Less ammo and health. Enemies shouldn't drop anything. You should find ammo and health in specific, pre-planted places like in previous REs.

* No gold system, which of course includes no shop and upgrade system as well.

* No music when enemies are still around. 4 and 5 did this wrongly, as it doesn't create any sort of fear when you know there's something there so you can basically stand and what for an enemy to come. When the music stops, move on.

* Blue herbs should make a return.

* The return of old characters. Rebecca, Billy, Barry, Carlos all need to make a return. Chris, Claire, Leon and Ada are the natural characters to choose, but having  the other characters as side-characters helping you out, much like Rebecca did to Chris in RE1/REmake

* More ties the previous games. The files in RE5 did this, but that was it. They should re-create some rooms like they did with the mansion in C:VX. That was great and pure winsauce

* Better characters, take a look at Richard from the S.T.A.R.S. Bravo Team for a perfect example of a solid, good character.

* More mentions of previous games, like reminiscing the past, for example: They crack a conversation when they meet after just having fought a giant snake: "Snake.. this reminds me of Richard.." and it goes on from there.

* NO CO-OP OR SECONDARY CHARACTER unless it's like a specific bossfight like Plant 42 and the Tyrant.

* "Busting through windows etc" scares.

* Old enemies. Zombies, Hunters, Cerberus, Lickers, Chimeras, G-mutants and the list goes on forever.

* No new characters. Although Wesker is seemingly dead, Spencer dead, Excella dead, I don't want new characters. This is where they should introduce the pronounced dead Edward Ashford and have him being involved in some affairs in the previous 7 canon games.


I probably missed some things, but I think this covers most of it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 20, 2009)

Finished the game today. Gave me 2 "OH SHIT" scares, the first one was that fucking metal cockroach that vomits his way of of those sacs in the ceiling but i was looking at something else at the time and when i turned my head it was the exact moment where he pops up so it didn´t really count.

The second one was in the ship, i just killed one of the military black dudes and he started spasming and swelling and i thought that he was about to explode like some of them do and i started running forward as he was exploding.

But the fucker didn´t explode.

His skin pops out and a huge fucking bug maw appears, opens his mouth and eats half of me in 2 seconds.

Best moment of the game for me by far.

As a fan of the Resident evil "story", i was glad that this delved deeper into the plot, i especially welcomed the reading material (In 4 these were pathetic) and the village diary was a clear homage to the lab diary of the first game. It still pales in quantity to the old school games. 


Ironic that Ozwell Spencer, the main guy behind all this zombie bullshit didn´t transform into a huge ass monster and died like a bitch.

Pretty satisfying game, brought the old Resident Evil story and it finally cleared the biggest rivalry in the franchise, aide from that the gameplay that Resident evil 4 introduced slightly evolved and made the "zombie" fighting more natural, flowed even better. 

Totally worth my 40 bucks. Like Gray Fox said, this is a game that Old School RE will appreciate more. I didn´t even mind the linear approach.

The puzzles are even more pathetic than 4 though BUT WE DON´T LIKE PUZZLES IN OUR SHOTAN GAME AMIRITE?

Fucking mainstream crowd.


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 20, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Maybe.



That mean. I thought we were friends


Ugh, think i'll play the game more in bit.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 20, 2009)

Deathbringerpt is my new favorite member.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 20, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Deathbringerpt is my new favorite member.



We?re a dying breed, you and i.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 20, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Finished the game today. Gave me 2 "OH SHIT" scares, the first one was that fucking metal cockroach that vomits his way of of those sacs in the ceiling but i was looking at something else at the time and when i turned my head it was the exact moment where he pops up so it didn´t really count.
> 
> The second one was in the ship, i just killed one of the military black dudes and he started spasming and swelling and i thought that he was about to explode like some of them do and i started running forward as he was exploding.
> 
> ...



Was fine with everything till you said puzzle hating makes you mainstream crowd. Then you lost me  Puzzles are a bore 80% of the time unless done with some kind of interactiveness or actually do something other then opening a door. There usually just annoying and not fun. So don't think it makes me mainstream just cause i hate them, i hate them in most games simply cause there not very fun. I like ones like Prince of persia offers and such because your usually moving while doing em.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 20, 2009)

Wouldn't a reboot mean all new characters, enemies, scenarios and whatever?

Like how Sands of Time was a reboot of the PoP series and how PoP(2008) was another reboot to the PoP series. The REboot will probably be entirely different then previous entries since thats what reboots tend to do.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 20, 2009)

When they spoke of the reboot, they were referring to gameplay only.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 20, 2009)

Wouldn't mind a reboot of everything. They can start with all new characters, companies, settings and everything. It might help the series.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 20, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> When they spoke of the reboot, they were referring to gameplay only.





All I've read is that want to do a reboot. What I posted is what a reboot generally is.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 20, 2009)

Yes, but in the article, it was hinted at the gameplay. And they also said they wouldn't mind going back to the previous playing style.


----------



## Prince Leon (Mar 20, 2009)

Picked up my copy earlier today. Played with a buddy for a few hours but now I'm solo-ing. Started right off the bat on Veteran btw.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 21, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> I've compiled a series of points that the REboot should contain.
> 
> *How the REboot SHOULD be:*
> 
> ...



Alot of this is nonsensical and contradictary.

Like, how are they going to have a game with only old charcters, old villians, and old enemies, but still have:



> * Mystery. When you stumble upon a mansion to look for safety only to find it infested with mutants. Why? Who's building is it? What's the story behind it? It makes it so much better



We already know most of this when pertaining to all the above charecters and monsters.

some of what you said is a very bad move on Capcoms part, and most of it wouldn't be concidered a "reboot" so much as a "fanwank".


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 21, 2009)

Just picked this up today. Got to chapter 2-2 when we (my brother and I) stopped cause it was late. I'll try to finish this during the spring break. Loving it so far.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 21, 2009)

Just bringing up what I read last page :

How do you guys like puzzles? They are usually frustrating more than anything PoP(2008) pissed me off with how gay and annoying it's puzzles where DMC4's dice rolling thing was gay as much as I love DMC they aren't really creative with the puzzles. I haven't gotten to any puzzles in RE5 (If there even are any) but I don't want them in the reboot.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 21, 2009)

all i want for RE6 is more Sheva


----------



## Psiren (Mar 21, 2009)

I just started playing the game yesterday.  It's super fun so far, but...

Is it just me and my crappy eyesight/crappy television screen, or does the split screen for 2 player mode seem really small...like the halves don't even take up a half of the screen?


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 21, 2009)

That's how it is. It just takes up the opposite corners.


----------



## Psiren (Mar 21, 2009)

Ah, makes sense - if not a bit annoying (for me at least).  Thanks!


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 21, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> all i want for RE6 is more Sheva



Claire and Ada would be better IMO, let the other Redfield flip her switch :ho



crazymtf said:


> Wouldn't mind a reboot of everything. They can start with all new characters, companies, settings and everything. It might help the series.



Can't see it not be done, since there's little else to cover and that can be remedied with Darkside Chronicles


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 21, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Yes, but in the article, it was hinted at the gameplay. And they also said they wouldn't mind going back to the previous playing style.



And what article is this?


----------



## Vault (Mar 21, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> all i want for RE6 is more Sheva



She is fine


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 21, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> And what article is this?




 - Check page 2

Also, on the Bionic Commando podcast, this was also discussed



There you go.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 21, 2009)

No you guys.. *Moar Leon for RE6. *


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 21, 2009)

And that's IGN, who has praised the gameplay in 4 and 5 and now they want it back to the basics.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 21, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> No you guys.. *Moar Leon for RE6. *



No, *Moar Barry.*


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 21, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> No you guys.. *Moar Leon for RE6. *



Too recent


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 21, 2009)

1UP: Going back to the interview we did for EGM on your top 5 favorite things from the Resident Evil series, your number one thing was working with Shinji Mikami. How did you feel about Mr. Mikami's comments that he wouldn't want to play Resident Evil 5 because he would instantly see things he would have done differently? *He also commented that this is the last time you can follow up on the formula of Resident Evil 4 -- Resident Evil 6 will have to be completely different. What are your opinions on that?*

JT: Actually, I still see Mr. Mikami fairly often and we occasionally go out for drinks. I do talk to him about things like this, so I think that, ultimately, he doesn't want to have the press coming up and asking him about Resident Evil 5 since it's a title that he didn't make. He previously told me that he wants to avoid having to make comments on a game that he himself hasn't developed. So, we are still on very good terms. Obviously, he has given me a lot of good advice on this game, but it would put him in a very difficult position if he had to comment on this game. So I think it's important to look at Resident Evil 5 on its own terms, rather than as a game that is not developed by Shinji Mikami.

1UP: So you're not particularly bothered by his comments since you understand where he's coming from.

JT: That's right. Now in regards to Mr. Mikami's comment on Resident Evil 6, I've known him for a long time, and sometimes he says things that are, shall we say, very prophetical. He tends to read a long way into the future. When he said that, I thought, "That's exactly the kind of thing he would say."* And maybe I should take his comments about needing a completely new system into account. *

The media wanting old school back will drive said company to do so. That's how the industry works.

Also, listen to the podcast, they talk about it for a few sec there.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 21, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Was fine with everything till you said puzzle hating makes you mainstream crowd. Then you lost me  Puzzles are a bore 80% of the time unless done with some kind of interactiveness or actually do something other then opening a door. There usually just annoying and not fun. So don't think it makes me mainstream just cause i hate them, i hate them in most games simply cause there not very fun. I like ones like Prince of persia offers and such because your usually moving while doing em.



Give me a break buddy, my best moments with this franchise was in the old school games, when they weren´t these weird mix of action/ horror games struggling to identity its genre.

Anyway, puzzles in the old Resident Evil were a HUGE part of the gameplay and one that i really enjoyed, when i finally broke that fucking Music Box in the RE Remake after hours of trying to figure it out, i felt like i actually accomplished something and felt awesome, that didn´t need some fucking achievement pop up to tell me "i´m great".

You don´t like puzzles, ok, i don´t resent you for that, that just means that the old school games weren´t for you. But at least expect the old fans to bitch and moan what Capcom has taken from the franchise.


And the producer was talking about rebooting the gameplay since the biggest complaint about 5 was that it´s "It´s 4 but with co-op and black people".

Which is too simplified to be correct but it´s not exactly wrong either.

And the Resident Evil franchise doesn´t have a single recurring protagonist but a full cast of people which keeps rotating throughout the games so in a way, they´re keeping it fresh, there´s no "rebooting" required in that regard.

I wanna see Billy and Rebecca meeting by coincidence in 6 and accidentally stumble in another Biohazard conspiracy, the good side has been too proactive for my taste.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 21, 2009)

^ That wouldn't cover much at all. While Claire and (take your pick from Jill or Leon) meeting Ada along the way trying to bust out Sherry from who the fuck knows where makes a lot more sense


----------



## Shika-Chou (Mar 21, 2009)

Psiren said:


> I just started playing the game yesterday.  It's super fun so far, but...
> 
> Is it just me and my crappy eyesight/crappy television screen, or does the split screen for 2 player mode seem really small...like the halves don't even take up a half of the screen?



Yea I noticed this too. I have to sit really close to my TV and even then i often have to squint my eyes >>


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 21, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> ^ That wouldn't cover much at all. While Claire and (take your pick from Jill or Leon) meeting Ada along the way trying to bust out Sherry from who the fuck knows where makes a lot more sense



Meh, if anything Sherry´s was "re-educated" by Wesker and she´s probably impossible to track at this point if she´s keeping a low profile.

Aside from her, the last remaining loose thread from Umbrella is the only surviving Umbrella employee with 10 security clearance, James or John something.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 21, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Meh, if anything Sherry?s was "re-educated" by Wesker and it?s probably impossible to track at this point id she?s keeping a low profile.
> 
> Aside from her, the last remaining loose thread from Umbrella is the only surviving Umbrella employee with 10 security clearance, James or John something.



Then the last they need to do before doing a complete Reboot, is wrap it up with Darkside Chronicles if that's the case


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 22, 2009)

RE4 didn't had a better plot but it was rather unpredicable since most of the enemy characters were new.

In RE5 you can tell from miles away Wesker is gonna be in the game at some point and when Chris talk about Jill, you know it's gonna be the cape chick.
And yet Chris doesn't notice anything. I feel there were more enemy types in RE4.

Coop gameply is cool in RE5 though.

which is longer RE4 or RE5 ?


----------



## Vault (Mar 22, 2009)

RE4 is longer im sure of it


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 22, 2009)

hey Vault

5-0


----------



## Vault (Mar 22, 2009)

Fuck yeah, fuck Manure winning the title 

I bet RE6 has a mixture of fossils and viruses


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 22, 2009)

We're coming for them 

But they need to drop points 1 or 2 more times.


----------



## Vault (Mar 22, 2009)

You also need to not drop points  

What i never got was Spencer


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 22, 2009)

What about Spencer?


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 22, 2009)

Finally beat it last night, with shoko's help, the ending was really boring wtf. 

Before I had help i died a lot because I had no ammo and no money to upgrade my guns. 

And why would they be fighting in a volcano? that makes no sense


----------



## Gene (Mar 22, 2009)

The volcano stage was lulz. Like they were trying to make the final showdown as epic as possible.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 22, 2009)

I wanna know whose idea it was at Capcom to have the end fight on a Volcano. :/


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 22, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> And why would they be fighting in a volcano?


Because boulders are plentiful?


----------



## Helix (Mar 22, 2009)

I wish I could move boulders by punching them. 

CHRIS SMASH!


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 22, 2009)

Gene said:


> The volcano stage was lulz. Like they were trying to make the final showdown as epic as possible.


So epic it made no sense at all? 


Vonocourt said:


> Because boulders are plentiful?





ShadowXSSSR said:


> I wish I could move boulders by punching them.
> 
> CHRIS SMASH!



His ability to do that made no sense as well


----------



## Ic3B0X (Mar 22, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> I got this icebox where my heart used to be (but I got this)
> I got this icebox where my heart used to be (said I got this)
> I'm so cold, I'm so cold, I'm so cold, I'm so cold
> I'm so cold, I'm so cold, I'm so cold


^Finally someone gets my name 

now what was I gonna say 

Oh right the volcano stage

that was a YAY BOO moment

the lava and the rocks and the red and the orange made it hard to see Wesker 
and why didnt he die when he fell didnt he fall into the lava and why didnt the plane land in the lava and WHY didnt the volacno erupt 

it was an epic ending that it was a bad/good one I just cant decide


----------



## Psysalis (Mar 23, 2009)

Ic3B0X said:


> Wesker
> 1# why didnt he die when he fell didnt he fall into the lava
> 
> *Because he is just that awesome*
> ...



fixed and answered


----------



## excellence153 (Mar 23, 2009)

^ Spot on.

Where can Resident Evil go from here?  I guess they could 
*Spoiler*: __ 



delve into Progect W.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 23, 2009)

Leon for RE6.


----------



## Vault (Mar 23, 2009)

I agree Ita 

and not Degeneration Leon


----------



## The Boss (Mar 23, 2009)

Degeneration Leon is fail. The movie fail as well.


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 23, 2009)

Whats great about Leon


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 23, 2009)

RE : Degeneration despite being not that great of a movie, really add to the RE5 story.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 23, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Degeneration Leon is fail. The movie fail as well.



Leon was better in Degeneration than in REsident Evil 4.

Yeah, i went there.

Leon in 4 was Dante 2.0, if i want to hear cheap cheesy lines and unrealistic jumping and shit, i?ll go play Devil May Cry thank you.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 23, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Leon was better in Degeneration than in REsident Evil 4.
> 
> Yeah, i went there.
> 
> Leon in 4 was Dante 2.0, if i want to hear cheap cheesy lines and unrealistic jumping and shit, i?ll go play Devil May Cry thank you.



Agree, he was better in Degeneration.


----------



## excellence153 (Mar 23, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Leon for RE6.



How about someone we haven't seen in a while.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 23, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Claire for RE6.



Fixed


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 23, 2009)

Fucking Barry for RE6 ! We need Barry Burton and you know it !


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 23, 2009)

LOL LEON WILL NEVER BE IN RE6


----------



## Vault (Mar 23, 2009)

Wanna bet :ho


----------



## The Boss (Mar 23, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> Whats great about Leon


DAT ASS.  



Deathbringerpt said:


> Leon was better in Degeneration than in REsident Evil 4.
> 
> Yeah, i went there.
> 
> Leon in 4 was Dante 2.0, if i want to hear cheap cheesy lines and unrealistic jumping and shit, i?ll go play Devil May Cry thank you.


Oh hell no. Leon in RE4 was Leon... The lame jokes and cheesy cheap lines is what made Leon so damn Leon.... Failneration took his personality away. He became a lifeless box. 



excellence153 said:


> How about someone we haven't seen in a while.


How about not.  



Pringer Lagann said:


> Fixed


----------



## The Boss (Mar 23, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> LOL LEON WILL NEVER BE IN RE6



lol.. Leon envy.


----------



## Felix (Mar 23, 2009)

HUNK FOR RE6


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 23, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> lol.. Leon envy.



Why would I be envy again?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 23, 2009)

Fuck this shit... *Solid Snake for RE6!* 



Gray Fox said:


> Why would I be envy again?


He shoots infected and isn't afraid of anything... while looking good.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 23, 2009)

^lol wat 

I'm going through Claire withdrawal, remedy it Capcom


----------



## The Boss (Mar 23, 2009)

Metal Gear Evil.


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Mar 23, 2009)

I wouldn't mind seeing leon in 6



I'd say I'd like to see Jill and Chris playable in 6, like oldschool, but thats been ruined. 


So I'd be happy with Leon and Claire banging... err, huuh.. Teaming up.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 23, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Leon was better in Degeneration than in REsident Evil 4.
> 
> Yeah, i went there.
> 
> Leon in 4 was Dante 2.0, if i want to hear cheap cheesy lines and *unrealistic jumping* and shit, i?ll go play Devil May Cry thank you.



Of allt he thing to call unrealistic in RE you call out jumping . . . .


----------



## Bender (Mar 23, 2009)

Jesus Christ this game felt like a rush and  a semi-disappointment the dialogue was too melancholic along with it's pacing. Where's Claire? Why the fuck does Jill look like Nina Williams?  Uroboros is supposed to be mean looking rather than a piece of shit. Where's Ada? Where's Sherry Birkin?


----------



## Ic3B0X (Mar 23, 2009)

RE 6 

Main plot

the lava Wesker was in erupts and some weird pharmaceutical company analyzes it and develops the AW - Virus which gives people super speed super strength and can disappear and gives them pure awesomeness


----------



## On and On (Mar 23, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Uroboros is supposed to be mean looking rather than a piece of shit. Where's Ada? Where's Sherry Birkin?





> Where's Claire



Eh, who cares? RE6 better have a lot more Claire, and ought to.



> Why the fuck does Jill look like Nina Williams?



, this



> *Where's Ada*? Where's Sherry Birkin?



This too. 

_*Ada is the shit*_ 



I agree with nearly everything you said. I duno, as an old fan these new games just feel too cheesy to me. But the gameplay is excellent, and the graphics for the most part are rather impressive.

I wish there was more replayability tho.


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 23, 2009)

All I know is I don't want Chris for RE6. he is quite boring.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 23, 2009)

I thought Jill looked like Zero Suit Samus to me.


----------



## Bender (Mar 23, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> All I know is I don't want Chris for RE6. he is quite boring.



What you don't like his

WESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSKER!!!!!!!!!!!!  cries yells and bitching  

I do 



sarcasm


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 24, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Of allt he thing to call unrealistic in RE you call out jumping . . . .



Go play the laser corridor part.

Cool as it was, it didn´t belong in a Resident Evil game.


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 24, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> What you don't like his
> 
> WESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSKER!!!!!!!!!!!!  cries yells and bitching
> 
> ...



I like it as much as Weskers" Chrriiis!" In the volcano fight. Which sounded funny


----------



## The Boss (Mar 24, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> All I know is I don't want Chris for RE6. he is quite boring.


*LEON FOR RE6*! *FAP FAP FAP*



The Drunken Monkey said:


> I thought Jill looked like Zero Suit Samus to me.


I though the same too.


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 24, 2009)

Leon's hair is annoying.

Who are all the other people that have been main characters?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 24, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> Leon's hair is annoying.



Take that back.  His hair is L33t!


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 24, 2009)

No, because its the truth

and please answer my other question


----------



## The Boss (Mar 24, 2009)

Leon has L33T hair. 

No... U!..


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 24, 2009)

Needs more Carlos


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 24, 2009)

Needs more Claire


----------



## The Boss (Mar 24, 2009)

They should have a totally brand spanking _NEW_ character who uses swords to slice off infected head. He can jump like a ninja and is also a cyborg. 

I'll fap to that.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 24, 2009)

While we're at it, why don't we have Valkyries


----------



## The Boss (Mar 24, 2009)

OH!!! Good idea!~  Also... how about some kid with blond hair.. blue eyes.. and an orange jump suit as the main character?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 24, 2009)

Along with some guy who ate some sort of fruit to gain powers


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 24, 2009)

Ah, Sheva's AI is so frustrating 

The game's been out for quite some time, but I'm still on my very first run on the game (Veteran, in case you're wondering) because I've been farming. xD

Anyhoo, so far I've always played offline co-op, but I'm having to do 6-3 against Wesker on the tanker on my own because right now I have no one to play with (), and I just now discovered that the AI's ignorance is truly astounding >___>; She always seems to fire the rocket before I can distract, resulting in Wesker easily dodging it ;-;

I really want to finish so I can finally play Professional, I think I've farmed enough to make the weapons I'm planning of using to have unlimited ammo. But all is useless if I can't progress now, any tips? =/


----------



## Helix (Mar 24, 2009)

Yipee, I finally got my platinum trophy.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 24, 2009)

Which games does Chris' flashbacks take place? Like his flashback with Jill tackling Wesker down a castle?


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 24, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> Which games does Chris' flashbacks take place? Like his flashback with Jill tackling Wesker down a castle?


None. That little adventure was introduce to the storyline(haha...) with RE5.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 25, 2009)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Ah, Sheva's AI is so frustrating
> 
> The game's been out for quite some time, but I'm still on my very first run on the game (Veteran, in case you're wondering) because I've been farming. xD
> 
> ...



Honestly, u should try and get someone to play it with you, much easier that way. Because Sheva's AI wow.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 25, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> Needs more Claire



Carlos meets Claire?


----------



## lo0p (Mar 25, 2009)

I made it through even with the bad AI.  It was funny watching Sheva constantly hesitate to attack someone with the stun rod.  Almost like she was trying to conserve ammo.  Give her a gun, though, and she'd be wasting bullets like I had infinite ammo on.

Oh well, ON TO MERCENARIES!!!


----------



## Psysalis (Mar 25, 2009)

I still wish there were more characters from the series to use in Mercenaries for re5, I miss Hunks neck breaker


----------



## Draffut (Mar 25, 2009)

lo0p said:


> I made it through even with the bad AI.  It was funny watching Sheva constantly hesitate to attack someone with the stun rod.  Almost like she was trying to conserve ammo.  Give her a gun, though, and she'd be wasting bullets like I had infinite ammo on.
> 
> Oh well, ON TO MERCENARIES!!!



Don't put her in attack mode.  She doesn't waste much ammo at all.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 25, 2009)

Barry for RE6 ! Barry for RE6 !  !


----------



## Vault (Mar 25, 2009)

Give her a stun rod take everything else off 

She will be in charge of the health and ammo 

I never ran out of ammo in that game and when my health is down she does it for me i dont need to do anything whatsoever


----------



## Adonis (Mar 25, 2009)

Epic review is epic.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 25, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Epic review is epic.



lol.. fucking lol'd.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 25, 2009)

Got me quite a few laughs.


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 25, 2009)

That review was funny as hell


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 25, 2009)

*You´re not my mom, woman!*


----------



## Akuma (Mar 25, 2009)

Lol the inventory part.


----------



## lo0p (Mar 25, 2009)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Don't put her in attack mode.  She doesn't waste much ammo at all.



She wasn't in attack mode 

Anyways, Mercenaries is a blast.  Never tried it before RE5.  Been playing Duo with another newbie and we already have Wesker unlocked


----------



## Ic3B0X (Mar 25, 2009)

I dont like mercenaries mode that much

well nvm I do 

its fun except kinda hard solo


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 25, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Epic review is epic.



                                    .


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 25, 2009)

Why are you mad at the review? its funny


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 25, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> Why are you mad at the review? its funny



It is funny, and honest, and 100% pure truth


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 25, 2009)

He has a point about the inventory system...I never even bothered with the extra armor,lol.


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 25, 2009)

Ah okay, i think i get why you are mad now.

I love all the comments about sheva


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm not mad I just felt the need to post that face.


----------



## Taki (Mar 25, 2009)

Can anyone past the laser part in the pryamid part (4-2)? Add me, cause Im stuck.

PSN ID: Endustrial


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 25, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> I'm not mad I just felt the need to post that face.


Okay.


Taki said:


> Can anyone past the laser part in the pryamid part (4-2)? Add me, cause Im stuck.
> 
> PSN ID: Endustrial



I know how to, but don't have PS3, so i won't be of any help


----------



## abstract (Mar 25, 2009)

I got the game a few days ago, love it.  But then again I've loved all of the main RE's. 

Don't like it quite as much as 4, or at least not yet.  It isn't as creepy as the others it seems, more of an action type than horror/survival. 

But then again Wesker hasn't even appeared yet, so there is still a lot to be played.


----------



## Bender (Mar 25, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Epic review is epic.



Kidnap a hobo  

LOL


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 26, 2009)

Damn Mercenaries online is fucking addictive, this is fun as hell.


----------



## lo0p (Mar 26, 2009)

I don't have any problem with the inventory system, seeing as how they had to consider making it work with online play.  I don't want the game paused for everyone everytime someone needs to get into the inventory.  I don't want to have to play the inventory puzzle game online either, or wait around for other people to organize their items.  

Anyways, Just unlocked all the Mercenaries characters.  Wish there was a way to use Wesker and Jill in story mode.  Even if it was just for fun and all the cut scenes were still Chris and Sheva, it would've been great.  It's not gonna be in the upcoming DLC so PC version + mods is my only hope now.


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 26, 2009)

I think I'll play mercenaries tomorrow. Haven't played it yet.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 26, 2009)

Taki said:


> Can anyone past the laser part in the pryamid part (4-2)? Add me, cause Im stuck.


Strange..  I don't remember that part.


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 26, 2009)

With the mirrors and such that you have to move around and reflect the laser, you don't remember that


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 26, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> With the mirrors and such that you have to move around and reflect the laser, you don't remember that



Don't cross the beams


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 26, 2009)

How can someone be stuck there?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 26, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> With the mirrors and such that you have to move around and reflect the laser, you don't remember that


Oh.. ... I keep trolling my other friend when we played that part.  I keep killing myself with the laser.


----------



## Ic3B0X (Mar 26, 2009)

Taki said:


> Can anyone past the laser part in the pryamid part (4-2)? Add me, cause Im stuck.
> 
> PSN ID: Endustrial





Yeah I dont know the exact way the lasers go

but u should uhm wait ...

A few seconds later



> It's not really a puzzle though. Pull up your map and begin by sprinting to the
> right and circling around to the marker. Go behind the closest mirror and turn
> it to the left, directly on to the mirror to solve this one quickly. Get on the
> target platform now and hit the Partner Action Button to head downstairs. Begin
> ...



^
Thank you to Gamefaqs


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 26, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Oh.. ... I keep trolling my other friend when we played that part.  I keep killing myself with the laser.



I accidently killed Sheva when i moved the first laser part, i moved it, but i guess not all the way and so it went back to its first way and she was running past as the laser got her:Lmao


----------



## Taki (Mar 26, 2009)

Ic3B0X said:


> Yeah I dont know the exact way the lasers go
> 
> but u should uhm wait ...
> 
> ...



Sweet, thanks!


----------



## Ic3B0X (Mar 26, 2009)

oh np =D



> I accidently killed Sheva when i moved the first laser part, i moved it, but i guess not all the way and so it went back to its first way and she was running past as the laser got her:Lmao



Lol I did that too like 3 times

xD


----------



## Taki (Mar 27, 2009)

Ic3B0X said:


> oh np =D
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PSN ID?

(filler)


----------



## Diamond (Mar 27, 2009)

I might be able to help you if you still can't do it.
It's your choice though.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 27, 2009)

Whispering Sand said:


> Honestly, u should try and get someone to play it with you, much easier that way. Because Sheva's AI wow.


>___>.

Indeed. Anyway, I haven't played since I posted out of frustration, but I will definitely try it again in a bit or later on tonight. If it's still no good, I'll ask a kind soul here to play with me.

Now, I've never played it with anybody online yet, but is there no region complications? I assume most people here are in the US, and I'm in the UK, so is there a chance that we might not be able to play, or something?

Anyway, if there's someone here who wants to help me out later and stuff:

PSN id; *shinigamiblues*

Or if you just want to add me for the hell of it, you can do too ^___^ Bear in mind, I have no mic though, so we'll have to find some other way of communication =/


----------



## The Boss (Mar 27, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> I accidently killed Sheva when i moved the first laser part, i moved it, but i guess not all the way and so it went back to its first way and she was running past as the laser got her:Lmao





*
Am I the only one who finds it funny when Sheva got hit by Wesker?  Bitch got slapped.  *


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 27, 2009)

I thought that entire part when they fight was funny


----------



## The Boss (Mar 27, 2009)

I lol every time Sheva gets hit.


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 27, 2009)

The cat fight was funny too:ho


----------



## On and On (Mar 27, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> I lol every time Sheva gets hit.



I can't lie, I do too 

Her getting knocked in lava is equally as hilarious


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 29, 2009)

got it

its good but like I said not a RE

but fuck the AI suck but it IS great in co-op


----------



## Felix (Mar 29, 2009)

What are you guys smoking? Seriously, something must be wrong with your play style because Shevas' A.I biggest problem is just the trigger happyness.

I finished the whole game alone and Sheva was more of a help then a liability. You must be doing something wrong


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Mar 29, 2009)

Felix said:


> What are you guys smoking? Seriously, something must be wrong with your play style because Shevas' A.I biggest problem is just the trigger happyness.
> 
> I finished the whole game alone and Sheva was more of a help then a liability. You must be doing something wrong



"wht are you guys smoking? Shevas' biggest AI problem is completely sucking.

I mean I don't see a problem."


----------



## On and On (Mar 29, 2009)

Felix said:


> What are you guys smoking? Seriously, something must be wrong with your play style because Shevas' A.I biggest problem is just the trigger happyness.
> 
> I finished the whole game alone and Sheva was more of a help then a liability. You must be doing something wrong



do you have her set to Attack? LOL

And BTW, on Veteran she's barely capable of defending herself, and that's with a L.H. Magnum with infinite ammo. She runs off and next thing you know it's "OMG HELP ME!! "



I want my Ada back


----------



## Yukimi (Mar 29, 2009)

I recently purchased this game with quite a lot of enthusiasm. Being a fan of the series since the original RE on PS1, I've played through every single title (minus Gaiden, but no loss there). I don't want to be cynical about it... but personally, I think this game is a bit of a down-grade from the things that made Resident Evil 4 great.

I'll warn everyone in advance, that my following comments may contain spoilers pertaining to game mechanics and certain scenarios.


*Spoiler*: __ 



My Resident Evil 5 experience begun opening night, where a good friend of mine (who works at a GameStop) called me over, having recently purchased a new and shiny copy of RE5. Excited for the long awaited release, I synced up my controller to his xbox, only to find myself unsyncing about eight hours later, because we had already completed the game.

Length: The game is way to short. While it may look beautiful and run smoothly, it's just so much shorter then it's celebrated predecessor to a disappointing conclusion, which leads me to my next point.

Difficulty: My friend and I, as RE fans and self proclaimed "experts" at RE4, decided to play on the "veteran" setting. While, unlike RE4, you most likely won't turn into the same kind of ammo whoring tank we saw Leon take the roll of, enemies, when taken the right way, are simply too easy. At one point in the game, you come across an enemy called a "Licker Beta", a creature with sharp claws and a long tongue capable of climbing on ceilings and walls. Before actually reaching it, however, you come across a document detailing the creature followed by several half second sightings and anxious walks down claw marked, bloodstained hallways. Upon finally encountering this "terror" A few shotgun shells and pistol bullets easily put it out of it's misery. Shortly after killing it, Sheva and Chris, shared a short dialogue along the lines of "That was tough" "Yeah, we would be done if we had to take on a whole horde". Keeping in mind that Lickers are blind, the next room contained a "a whole horde". Rather that carefully sneaking around them, a few well thrown grenades, grenade launcher rounds and handguns for clean up more than did the trick. It was, in all honestly, a little disappointing.

Co-Op: The game might have been a little tougher if the character was by themselves, but due to racial issues, capcom decided to make it a Co-Op game. Despite the game being Co-Op, there really aren't a lot of situations that would require the "cooperation" of two people. You open doors to areas at the same time and there are a few reaction commands that involve two people to achieve, but that's about it. Very rarely do the characters ever split up, and we now know why the first games were so much more difficult. Remember whenever the characters would talk to each other, ending in a "Even though this place is clearly a death trap, let's split up" scenario when you, the player, were screaming "NO! THAT'S A TERRIBLE IDEA"? Well, in RE5, we find out why. Sticking together is just to easy, and a 90's haircut Chris Redfield wouldn't have had the desired challenge of exploring the zombie infested mansion if he had a partner. If there had been more "let's split up" scenes and Co-Op work, the game might have been a bit more challenging, but alas, it shall not be.

Combat: I feel like I've been acting mean to a game that, despite my previous comments, I love. Just because I say the game doesn't compare to it's predecessors doesn't mean it's bad. The combat, for example, has been at least slightly improved since we last saw it in RE4. Returning with an over the shoulder look and small, but notably larger arsenal of weaponry (the reintroduction of the grenade launcher and new stun baton to name a few). Melee attacks have been smoothed out and given a much larger variety. Sheva can do back flips, roundhouses, slit throats, stab grounded foes in a head, etc etc. The lack of an invisible/weightless yet expansive weapon carrying suitcase like Leon had brings a lot of new challenges and an almost retro RE feeling to the game. While difficult to use for those of us who have become used to the RE4 way of doing things, it's a nice wake up call. One thing I was disappointing with however, was the lack of special reaction commands, such as the ones used in boss fights or action packed cut scenes. There is a Youtube video entitled "You Are Dead" of a compliment of (almost) all of the ways to die in RE4, most of which are from the failing of quick time cut scene events. In the new installment however, not only are there very few quick time scenes, but the button combinations never change. If you need to press X to save yourself, it will always be X. With the exception of the last few fights, Chris and Sheva don't really stand up to Leon's RE4 badassery.

Overall, the game is a lot of fun, especially as a Co-Op experience, but it doesn't hold it's own against other RE titles (in particular 4, do to there similarities.)


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 29, 2009)

^Chris can punch boulders without bleeding what the fuck can Leon do?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 29, 2009)

Good review except the racial part, lol, that's no why they made it co-op.


----------



## Ic3B0X (Mar 29, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> ^Chris can punch boulders without bleeding what the fuck can Leon do?



LEON can be matrix and dodge lasers


----------



## The Boss (Mar 29, 2009)

Ic3B0X said:


> LEON can be matrix and dodge lasers



.. and looks good while doing it.


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 29, 2009)

I hate veteran, SOMEONE keeps on dying


----------



## The Boss (Mar 29, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> I hate veteran, SOMEONE keeps on dying



WHO!?!


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 29, 2009)

I WONDER WHO.

You actually died more then me, when normally I am the one that dies


----------



## On and On (Mar 29, 2009)

^ see Resident Evil: Umbrella Chronicles, last chapter, second scene


----------



## The Boss (Mar 29, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> I WONDER WHO.
> 
> You actually died more then me, when normally I am the one that dies


I dunno. You tell me.  

I was tired.. and I had to poop.


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 29, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> I dunno. You tell me.
> 
> I was tired.. and I had to poop.





It was 9pm when we started, and you died right away, plus had just gotten back from the bathroom...

...So in otherwords I THINK YOU ARE FULL OF SHIT


So anyway when i was playing again I noticed unlimited ammo, and said yes, but it didn't work


----------



## The Boss (Mar 29, 2009)

Unlimited ammo? 

Yeah I am full of shit.. thats why I had to take a shit.


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 29, 2009)

Yes, unlimited ammo, it would make it easier

tmi


----------



## Yukimi (Mar 29, 2009)

Hurray for off-topic-nes!

I'm pretty sure they made it a Co-Op game because of racial reasons. The whole white protagonists killing blacks thing...


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 29, 2009)

No, the co-op was added cause they needed SOME difference from RE4 to RE5. And only idiots thought it was racist, no one took that serious.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 29, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> Yes, unlimited ammo, it would make it easier
> 
> tmi


tmi? 



Yukimi said:


> Hurray for off-topic-nes!
> 
> I'm pretty sure they made it a Co-Op game because of racial reasons. The whole white protagonists killing blacks thing...


Fuck you.



crazymtf said:


> No, the co-op was added cause they needed SOME difference from RE4 to RE5. And only idiots thought it was racist, no one took that serious.


Exactori.


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 29, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> tmi?
> 
> 
> Fuck you.
> ...


TMI=too much information


crazymtf said:


> No, the co-op was added cause they needed SOME difference from RE4 to RE5. And only idiots thought it was racist, no one took that serious.



Exactly. 

I don't get why people think its racist, what are they supposed to put a lot of white people in the game when the whole thing is happening in africa?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 29, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> TMI=too much information


* POOPS POOPS * FARTS FARTS * 

SO.. Sheva gets hit way too much in the game.


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 29, 2009)

I WILL GET YOU FRIDAY

She is a women, of course she gets hit a lot.

damn her AI


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 29, 2009)

Can't wait to see what Claire will do in RE6. Casual bullet/laser timing or Falcon Kick something really huge or take out a chopper by herself


----------



## Yukimi (Mar 29, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Fuck you.



Seriously?


----------



## Kameil (Mar 30, 2009)

^

Priceless anyhow Jill was badass in this game.


----------



## Yukimi (Mar 30, 2009)

^  ><

I know, with the acrobatics and what not. I didn't really look anything like the old Jill though...


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 30, 2009)

Who cares, this aint the old game. This has chris using the mother fucking falcon punch and jill jumping around like she's spider-women and wesker became Neo evil version. This is RE5


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 30, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Who cares, this aint the old game. This has chris using the mother fucking falcon punch and jill jumping around like she's spider-women and wesker became Neo evil version. This is RE5



the thing is its hard to recognise her while with chris it was easy


----------



## The Boss (Mar 30, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> I WILL GET YOU FRIDAY
> *She is a women, of course she gets hit a lot.*
> damn her AI


 Bitch should have stfu. 



Yukimi said:


> Seriously?


Just troll'n dawg. 



crazymtf said:


> Who cares, this aint the old game. This has chris using the mother fucking falcon punch and jill jumping around like she's spider-women and wesker became Neo evil version. This is RE5


 ..... indeed.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 30, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Bitch should have stfu.



Yes, take lessons


----------



## The Boss (Mar 30, 2009)

I smell Gray-ness in here.


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 30, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Bitch should have stfu.
> 
> 
> Just troll'n dawg.
> ...



Yeah she should have:ho


----------



## Queen Vag (Mar 30, 2009)

Ah, finally, I finished this game last night.  
*Spoiler*: __ 



Wesker


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 30, 2009)

i just defeated the OROROBOROROBOROSOBORO boss

fuck that asshole

fuck him

and I lack bullets

alot


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 31, 2009)

Spoilers about story ending and chapter 6.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ok I ve just beaten up the superwesker in the volcano and after the credits I get no avhievements wtf?
I did got the cinematics but the chapter is still ''un-clear!''

I did half mission with an online partner and the other by myself, I had to kill wesker with a f**ing Knife! yeah It was lucky but I actually did it like that!

Anyways, I redid all the chappie by myself again but I didnt had my ammo back from the last time. So it was a real pain.
Again I made it to super wesker and some dude asks to join, I tought it was agood idea but I was in middle of the battle with whesker and guess woot?

I lost my ammo again the one I was using vs whesker! , again I am super low on everything and strugge to keep on but this COWARD Shitty runt called Kataphract decides to leave in the middle of the battle!
Now I got even LESS AMMO!

So I join a game in the part of super whesker and after killing him I still got no chievement and the chapter is still in UNCLEAR!

And I ve got barely ammo! , just grenade launcher ammo, now please tell me wtf is this?:


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 31, 2009)

how about stopping with the random online and offline mixtures


----------



## Shirker (Mar 31, 2009)

Just finished stage 3 (i think.), the boss fight with the black ooze yesterday. The game isn't supposed to be a horror anymore, but it still manages to freak me out none the less, 'specially when my ammo run out. More than once I cried "lets get the crap outta here" during play 

The falcon punch really comes in handy.

So far the game is awesome though. My only complaint is that the controls seem damn stiff. Doesn't seem like I'm controlling the guy so much as I'm pushing him, and that gets me killed. Maybe my controls just suck. Anyway, I'd like a competent partner who doesn't shoot me, so anyone feel free to add me.
*PSNID is Shirker-BX3*

@LOVELESS: My 2nd controller has whacked out on me, so my dad and I won't be able to co-op, so anytime you're ready, we can play. Can't say I'm an expert at the game, though


----------



## Psysalis (Mar 31, 2009)

Valentine123 said:


> Ah, finally, I finished this game last night.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I felt that same pain also when I beat the game


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 31, 2009)

you know what I HATE?

the moment somebody leaves a co-op game and you get the organising screen, shiva lost EVERYTHING she had before the co-op I mean wtf atleast put the old guns somewhere

once you start co-op your pretty much forced to keep on going with co-op

I also need more fucking bullets -_-


----------



## Draffut (Mar 31, 2009)

Anyone else get a kick out of the fact that Wesker's hair is apparently made of cement and titanium?

That shit never moves.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Even when he comes out of the volcano and attacks your helicopter, his hair is still the exact same



I just found that funny.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 31, 2009)

its because wesker is FUCKING AWESOME


----------



## Psysalis (Mar 31, 2009)

I remember on my first run through the game. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I was playing with a friend on live and we were fighting last boss wesker, pretty much no more bullets on the last part of that fight. So while we were running for our lives in a circle (unarmed) I just said on the mic .. " fuck it, im going for it..!" . So I stop running and Wesker is still going for my friend , I run up behind Wesker and knifed that red thing on is back , then that restrain action showed up. 

All my friend and I could say was holy shit, then he did his sheva knife rape thing on him then we were done. We had a little victory cheer but that was short lived when we fucked up the rocket launcher part to finish off Wesker , we just didnt see that part comming lol with the action command. All I could do was face palm and laugh, then we did it right the next time.

( yes it was on normal, but we didnt really have much of an idea on how to approach him at the time lol. Yes we died alot of times prior to the part I mentioned >_< )


----------



## The Boss (Mar 31, 2009)

^ Yeah that last boss fight.. my friend and I died a lot too.. from not knowing what the fuck to do. .


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 31, 2009)

i will die on purpose cuz I don't want to 
*Spoiler*: __ 



kill wesker


----------



## The Boss (Mar 31, 2009)

^ lol.. wat?  You dun make sense..


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 31, 2009)

wesker is the raiden of RE 

only a evil version


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 31, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> you know what I HATE?
> 
> the moment somebody leaves a co-op game and you get the organising screen, shiva lost EVERYTHING she had before the co-op I mean wtf atleast put the old guns somewhere
> 
> ...



Thats why I got pissed aswell! and I am really uber pissed now! I practically have no bullets! except some grenade launcher ones.
I am really stuck until a friend comes to ma place with he's memo card and passes me some bullets to beat the sh*it out of all in my path!


----------



## The Boss (Mar 31, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> wesker is the raiden of RE
> 
> only a evil version


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 31, 2009)

You mean evil Neo.¿?
BTW my gamertag is pitalla , incase someone wants to do chapter 6-3 with me.
Tought I warn ya that I am currently very low on ammo , very very low.
Just got some grenade launcher rounds.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Apr 1, 2009)

Shirker said:


> Just finished stage 3 (i think.), the boss fight with the black ooze yesterday. The game isn't supposed to be a horror anymore, but it still manages to freak me out none the less, 'specially when my ammo run out. More than once I cried "lets get the crap outta here" during play
> 
> The falcon punch really comes in handy.
> 
> ...


The only time that I've jumped out of my seat is when a chicken attacked me XD The rumble on my pad really freaked me out, seeing as there was no battle music going on and it was pure silence 

Can't you just turn off Attack reaction or something so there's no friendly fire? =P

I wanna play with you :3 You can lead if you haven't finished the game yet, but bewarned I've still only finished it once. 

Still farming a bit for Infinite ammo for the guns I want to use, but I've done a little bit on Professional. 1-1 = 9 mins 1-2 = 5 mins 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4hu2cr-bMH4&fmt=18[/YOUTUBE]

 Epic inventory trick, I kinda do the same, but only when I'm at a fair distance away from fighting or when the infected whiffs and recovers. XD


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 1, 2009)

Has a confirmed price been stated for the upcoming DLC?

Microsoft points value would be best if anyone knows

Also any idea if we will be getting some new characters for the new modes?


----------



## DELAHK (Apr 1, 2009)

No new characters for this new modes. Check out the guide, there you have all the info. You can use all the mercenaries characters, but you have to purchase some of them. And Wesker is one expensive bastard! You´ll see...

Quite dissapointed here... they could make new models for the DLC.
I´d love to play as Barry, Hunk or Rebecca


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 1, 2009)

Sasuke said:


> Has a confirmed price been stated for the upcoming DLC?
> 
> Microsoft points value would be best if anyone knows
> 
> Also any idea if we will be getting some new characters for the new modes?


The DLC was announced at 400 space bucks ($5) in the US even though it is like 160 space bucks in Japan.  What the hell Capcom?


----------



## The Boss (Apr 1, 2009)

It's cost extra to import.


----------



## DELAHK (Apr 1, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I hate Jill on professional. Is a pain to take that device off her chest... DAMN!


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 1, 2009)

Sasuke said:


> Has a confirmed price been stated for the upcoming DLC?
> 
> Microsoft points value would be best if anyone knows
> 
> Also any idea if we will be getting some new characters for the new modes?



Ppl in the capcom forums are saying that is going to be like 60$ or sumething.. I dont know really because no one knows yet.
They whent smartasses! and All the countries except America are gettin it WAAAY CHEAPER!

My countrie should had the support of japan instead of the U.S. when it comes to videogames and other stuff, it would be so much nicier.

No one wants to Pleh with me is that?!
Well then Ill just get my INIFNITE MAGNUM! and beat the s**it out of anyone crossing my path on the hardest difficulty!

Your lose!


----------



## Freija (Apr 2, 2009)

RE5 was better than RE4 just because of the lickers... but it was SOOOOOOOOOOO EASY!


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 2, 2009)

Cuntface :ho

Time to flame Capcom employees on their forums


----------



## The Boss (Apr 2, 2009)

Lickers in RE5 were fail. The hell you talking about* Frieja*.


----------



## Freija (Apr 2, 2009)

^
THEY WERE ONLY BETA!


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 2, 2009)

Chapter 5 and 6 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> rest of this shitty game


----------



## The Boss (Apr 2, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> ^
> THEY WERE ONLY BETA!


Nope.. it's the final product.  Fail. 



Gray Fox said:


> RE4>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> rest of this shitty game


Fix'd for you.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 2, 2009)

Shoko

you can't compare to me and Freija. It's like trying to throw garbage at a black hole hoping it will go away

They are Beta Lickers. Check the files

And RE4 is the WORST RE to DATE


----------



## The Boss (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh no.. I am not trying to comparing anything... nor am I trying to throw you guys away at a large black hole. 

Beta or not they still fail. 

RE4 & 5 was made for the newer RE (fans)^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like myself. The old ones are great too.. but the game really killed it for me.


----------



## Freija (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm glad you're not saying MGS4 was better than MGS1 though 


Even though MGS4 was a masterpiece


----------



## The Boss (Apr 2, 2009)

MGS4 was a master piece indeed.  But nothing will beat MGS1. 

InB4 Gay Fox goes MG > MGS1


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 2, 2009)

Nah, MGS > MG2 > rest


----------



## Freija (Apr 2, 2009)

I didn't particularly like MG2 that much.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 2, 2009)

Good Job *Gay Fox*. I am proud of you. 

*Freija*: I though MG2 was just like MGS1?


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 2, 2009)

MGS is a spiritual remake of MG2

Actually, MG and MG2 together have a lot in common with the first MGS


----------



## The Boss (Apr 2, 2009)

That's what I though.


----------



## Moonshine (Apr 2, 2009)

Whats with all this MGS talk


----------



## Freija (Apr 2, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> MGS is a spiritual remake of MG2
> 
> Actually, MG and MG2 together have a lot in common with the first MGS



I know that, I still didn't like it.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 2, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> Whats with all this MGS talk


 Join us.


----------



## Moonshine (Apr 2, 2009)

How can I join if i never played the games


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 2, 2009)

Then get out.


----------



## Moonshine (Apr 2, 2009)

This is the RE5 thread


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 2, 2009)

We don't want you here


----------



## The Boss (Apr 2, 2009)

.... 

No stay.. stay and let us tell you about MGS.


----------



## Moonshine (Apr 2, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> We don't want you here


I am not leaving


Godjima said:


> ....
> 
> No stay.. stay and let us tell you about MGS.



....


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 2, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Nope.. it's the final product.  Fail.



YES! Imo they should either habe took more time on the production of the game and had made a winter release , Or!

Better story planning etc..! Am I the only one ho felt the begining and ending too abrubt?

Those naked likers where meh...  Also I dont like the alternatives that they gaveto sheva. One looks like a prostitute and the other its betta but still not good cause confuse her with a maijini.


----------



## Yukimi (Apr 3, 2009)

^∞

Getting slightly back on topic...

I wouldn't say RE5 was the worst of the series. Gaiden was horrible, but if we're going by the numbered titles, I'd probably have to say 3 was the worst. Sure, it had Carlos, but it just came off as stupid.

RE1 might be the best of them all. Back then, the game was actually a part of the survival horror series. You would have to kill zombies and burn the bodies with a lighter and limited kerosene supply/destroy the head to make sure they didn't stand back up once you came back to a room later on. The puzzles were interesting, the enemies were fairly difficult (though that might have been a control issue...) and the game was full of interesting rooms to explore, documents/text/journals to read. In the gamecube remake, it was actually terrifying (as a side note, my friend was particularly uncomfortable after seeing one npc hung himself. The suicide note was on his birthday). Back then, you had to conserve ammo, save health and plan your every move carefully, or risk being stuck in a tight spot later on.

Although I loved to plot and gameplay behind RE2, they really took out a lot of elements. Zombies don't come back to life, ie: don't require headshots/inceneration to kill forever and the idea of a spooky police station filled with traps, secrets, and antiques doesn't really hold it's own to an isolated mansion with the same. The game made up for these losses with slightly more memorable characters and plot events, as well as slight gameplay issues, but I think it was overall worse than one.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 3, 2009)

You didn't have to burn zombies in the original Resident Evil, that was only in the REmake, so saying they took it out for 2 is wrong.


----------



## Adonis (Apr 3, 2009)

As far as jamming the maximum amount of pretentious garbage and pseudo-technical jargon into one video gameCG movie wannabe, MGS4 is indeed a masterpiece.

As far as storytelling goes, take everything wrong with MGS2 and let it marinate for almost a decade into a nice bullshit stew.

As far as RE4 being the worst, no. Admittedly, I don't like the older REs because survival horror is an arbitrary genre distinction and RE was never scary. Surprise scares aren't all that scary and fuck the elaborate puzzle bullshit.


----------



## Severnaruto (Apr 3, 2009)

RE4 was the best RE in the series, bar none.

And I played all the PSX ones.  As much as I loved RE2 (which imo was the best PS resident evil), RE4 beat it out.  Probably one of the best games ever made.  Incredible pacing, tension, and action.  Not to mention the hilarious dialogue.  

RE5 was in many ways a step back.  While RE4 was a huge leap forward and set the standard for all third person shooters to come, RE5 just tried to be Gears of War...  and was uncomfortably clunky doing it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 4, 2009)

> *RE5 just tried to be Gears of War*



Wow, congratulations at completely shitting an argument out of your ass without actually delivering any justification to your claim.

The (shitty) common complaint is that this game SHOULD be more like Gears of War.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 4, 2009)

The MGS series and the RE series both have terrible stories for completely different reasons. RE4 and MGS3 are the best entries in their respective series because they have so little to do with the clusterfucks of the other games.


----------



## Severnaruto (Apr 4, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Wow, congratulations at completely shitting an argument out of your ass without actually delivering any justification to your claim.
> 
> The (shitty) common complaint is that this game SHOULD be more like Gears of War.



The thing is, RE5 did try and failed at it.  Look at the half-assed cover points later on in the game and things like the raft ride on 3-1 and tell me that it didn't attempt to be like GoW.  Or look at the overhaul they did on the inventory system to let the player switch weapons on the fly with the d-pad--just like GoW.  Killing Ndesu with the turret was very similar to the encounters in GoW2, and same goes for the Humvee ride with the bikers chasing you.  

If they wanted to focus more on the action, then they should have gone all the way and let you slowly walk while shooting...  like almost every other third person shooter.  Or if they wanted to keep the tank controls, focus more on the horror aspect.  As it is right now, everything from the save system to the chapter select menu makes the game feel more like a arcade shooter then a survival game.  

That said, I'm one of those people who loved MGS4, although I do think MGS3 was the best one.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 4, 2009)

I agree with severnaruto. This wasnt a horror game. More like an action shooter arcade with horror theme tought.
The typewritters are GONE FFS! and the story just felt like they threw you in the middle of it!
I felt likeit lacked development and other stuff.

As I said before, they should had taken more time on developing it.

Still My Favorite is RE4, and NO.1 horror game RE1. 
RE2 and 3 where pretty entertaining too.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 4, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> The MGS series and the RE series both have terrible stories for completely different reasons. RE4 and MGS3 are the best entries in their respective series because they have so little to do with the clusterfucks of the other games.



I'd like you to point out a game or franchise for that matter that you feel have a good story.


----------



## Adonis (Apr 4, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> I'd like you to point out a game or franchise for that matter that you feel have a good story.



Such a typical rebuttal. 

"OMG, YOU DON'T CONSIDER KOJIMA THE GOD OF STORYTELLING!? WHY ELSE WOULD MY MOUTH BE ON HIS COCK IF HE WASN'T!? WHOSE COCK SHOULD I BE SUCKING? TELL ME! WHO!?"


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 4, 2009)

Wrong. I'm curious as to what he regards as a good story so I can file him under my non-canon finger


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Apr 4, 2009)

Adonis is here, I'm going to go over there *leaves*


----------



## Adonis (Apr 4, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Wrong. I'm curious as to what he regards as a good story so I can file him under my non-canon finger



It's irrelevant and you just want to disregard his comment due of your differing tastes rather than actually counter it. I'll tell you now that mystictrunks, from what I've seen, has a far better taste and sense of quality than you've exhibited.

Why don't you tell us what makes MGS4 a "masterpiece" before we start bringing up other titles?

Bye, Pringer.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 4, 2009)

You can't look at MGS4 alone. You'd have to go back to 1987.

The details, the hollywood cinematics, the excellent composed music, the characters, everything.

Actually, it's up to you to argue that it has a bad story.


----------



## Adonis (Apr 4, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> You can't look at MGS4 alone. You'd have to go back to 1987.
> 
> The details, the hollywood cinematics, the excellent composed music, the characters, everything.
> 
> Actually, it's up to you to argue that it has a bad story.



The burden of proof isn't on me because that would imply its story being great is a given, which it is not. You want to call something a "masterpiece." Better be ready to back that shit up.

And why, oh why, did I expect an answer as vague and general as "everything."


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 4, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> *You can't look at MGS4 alone. You'd have to go back to 1987.*


It's largely because of the backstory that the story in MGS4 has problems.


> Actually, it's up to you to argue that it has a bad story.


Adonis has, and probably will, don't you worry about that.


----------



## Xion (Apr 4, 2009)

I heard it wasn't as good as Resident Evil 4, which is understandable given RE 4 was made of unprecedented win.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 4, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> I'd like you to point out a game or franchise for that matter that you feel have a good story.



Prince of Persia(Sands of Time and 2008)
GTA: San Andreas(With nostalgia goggles)
Lost Odyssey
Oddworld(The Franchise itself) 

Those are the ones that come to mind instantly. They're all interesting and some even tackle some difficult subjects yet they are simple to follow and aren't bogged down by pseudo-intellectual bullshit or continuity problems. You see a "complicated" story doesn't make something deep or complex it makes it a mess. 

Just because a series is old doesn't mean it has to become self-indulgent work of "art"; look at the Legend of Zelda. It's as old as MGS and its shout out to continuity, Wind Waker, actually worked as a stand-alone story while enriching the universe it took place in which is something MGS4 failed at. It brought up and resolved issues from the series without relying on "a wizard did it"(nanomachine) and heavy cinematic magic to make you ignore the various plot problems because everything looked so cool.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Apr 4, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> *GTA: San Andreas*





> *GTA: San Andreas*





> *GTA: San Andreas*




That game and good story in the same sentence..........


*Spoiler*: __ 









EDIT: Although on the subject of MGS4 the "lol Nanomachines" argument definitely isn't without warrant, the abuse of that route was completely for the lack of a better word absurd


----------



## Adonis (Apr 4, 2009)

Sorry, mt, but you lost me at San Andreas, too.

All the same, the points you raise in the following paragraphs are valid.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 4, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> That game and good story in the same sentence..........
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



It's a very over the top story, that's what it is supposed to be. If other games are praised for their "realistic" and "dramatic" story then GTA: SA should be praised for its over the top and comedic story. Its like the gaming equivalent to a Quentin Tarantino movie.


----------



## Adonis (Apr 4, 2009)

It's not that San Andreas is over-the-top; the plot lacks necessary cohesion, the dialogue is generally lousy, and the climax/conclusion is weak. It's entertaining regardless but writing and narrative aren't what's working in its favor.

This is coming from someone who's in the middle of replaying it.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 4, 2009)

Adonis said:


> It's not that San Andreas is over-the-top; the plot lacks necessary cohesion, the dialogue is generally lousy, and the climax/conclusion is weak. It's entertaining regardless but writing and narrative aren't what's working in its favor.
> 
> This is coming from someone who's in the middle of replaying it.



I think I'm starting to forget what actually happened in the game and piecing the best parts together like a puzzle. Fuck my memory.


I guess I should replace SA with a less nostalgia filled game like Deus Ex.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Apr 4, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> It's a very over the top story, that's what it is supposed to be. If other games are praised for their "realistic" and "dramatic" story then GTA: SA should be praised for its over the top and comedic story. Its like the gaming equivalent to a Quentin Tarantino movie.



True, it does have the comedic factor. I'll give you that


----------



## The Boss (Apr 6, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Prince of Persia(Sands of Time and 2008)
> GTA: San Andreas(With nostalgia goggles)



The 2008 POP was by far the worst game I've ever played. Sure gameplay works for it's type of play and all.. but storyline? Please, overdone and kill. Nothing new here... and SA was already talked about so i wont say anything about that. 



> Just because a series is old doesn't mean it has to become self-indulgent work of "art"; look at the Legend of Zelda. It's as old as MGS and its shout out to continuity, Wind Waker, actually worked as a stand-alone story while enriching the universe it took place in which is something MGS4 failed at. It brought up and resolved issues from the series without relying on "a wizard did it"(nanomachine) and heavy cinematic magic to make you ignore the various plot problems because everything looked so cool.


Why the fuck would you compare Wind Waker to MGS4? Dun get me wrong, I love Wind Waker, it's one of my favorites. Anyways, MGS4 required a continuing story while Wind Waker didn't. Simple as that. If they were to remake MGS like the Zelda games.. then.. what tghe fuck... that wouldn't make any sense. I guess MGS storyline is just to complicated for some people. Some people would just prefer the same shit over again... Oh i guess this is why you considered the story to POP is amazing or something.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 6, 2009)

Godjima said:


> The 2008 POP was by far the worst game I've ever played. Sure gameplay works for it's type of play and all.. but storyline? Please, overdone and kill. Nothing new here... and SA was already talked about so i wont say anything about that.
> 
> 
> Why the fuck would you compare Wind Waker to MGS4? Dun get me wrong, I love Wind Waker, it's one of my favorites. Anyways, MGS4 required a continuing story while Wind Waker didn't. Simple as that. If they were to remake MGS like the Zelda games.. then.. what tghe fuck... that wouldn't make any sense.* I guess MGS storyline is just to complicated for some people.* Some people would just prefer the same shit over again... Oh i guess this is why you considered the story to POP is amazing or something.



Lol i love this line cause it's so fucking dumb. Please my 12 year old cousin understands the story of MGS. Just throwing a bunch of bullshit into a easy story to follow doesn't make it complicated and a master piece, just bullshit. 

And this is coming from a guy who did indeed love MGS4. But don't get me wrong, it's story is far from a master piece, just entertaining. I've read better 5th grader books then it's story. But as far as a video game goes it's alteast entertaining with memorable characters. But don't get that mixed up with an amazing story or anything. 

And PoP may of been a easy to follow story aswell but atleast it had two memorable characters and a great ending. It's gameplay/artwork were also great so it made it an amazing game. If someone asked "Does PoP have a great story" I'd probably say no. But i would say i liked the characters alot and the ending defiantly makes me want a sequel.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 6, 2009)

Godjima said:


> The 2008 POP was by far the worst game I've ever played. Sure gameplay works for it's type of play and all.. but storyline? Please, overdone and kill. Nothing new here... and SA was already talked about so i wont say anything about that.


The story was simple but it was still pretty touching. Sometimes execution is more important than content, in fact most of the time execution is more important than content. It was a good story and a bit of fresh air compared to all the games that have been relying on large ensembles lately. It works as a great first entry and I'm eagerly awaiting the sequel to see how things turn out for The Prince. 





> Why the fuck would you compare Wind Waker to MGS4? Dun get me wrong, I love Wind Waker, it's one of my favorites. Anyways, MGS4 required a continuing story while Wind Waker didn't. Simple as that. If they were to remake MGS like the Zelda games.. then.. what tghe fuck... that wouldn't make any sense. I guess MGS storyline is just to complicated for some people. Some people would just prefer the same shit over again... Oh i guess this is why you considered the story to POP is amazing or something.



Wind Waker and MGS4 are both the "end" of their respective series. Both are continuations of stories, OoT in WW case and MGS2 in MGS4's. WW isn't a remake of anything, it is a true sequel and an end to the Oot/Majora's Mask timeline. Both are considered as a contender for best entry in the series. I guess you didn't pay attention to all the OoT references in Wind Waker if you think it isn't a continuing story.


----------



## Adonis (Apr 6, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Anyways, MGS4 required a continuing story while Wind Waker didn't. Simple as that. If they were to remake MGS like the Zelda games.. then.. what tghe fuck... that wouldn't make any sense. I guess MGS storyline is just to complicated for some people. Some people would just prefer the same shit over again... Oh i guess this is why you considered the story to POP is amazing or something.



I find it ironic a guy too dense to realize WW existed within the same continuity as Ocarina of Time is accusing others of being too dumb to follow MGS4's plot. It's convolution, not complexity. Learn the difference.


----------



## Moonshine (Apr 6, 2009)

Godjima said:


> The 2008 POP was by far the worst game I've ever played. Sure gameplay works for it's type of play and all.. but storyline? Please, overdone and kill. Nothing new here... and SA was already talked about so i wont say anything about that.
> 
> *
> Why the fuck would you compare Wind Waker to MGS4? Dun get me wrong, I love Wind Waker, it's one of my favorites. Anyways, MGS4 required a continuing story while Wind Waker didn't*. Simple as that. If they were to remake MGS like the Zelda games.. then.. what tghe fuck... that wouldn't make any sense. I guess MGS storyline is just to complicated for some people. Some people would just prefer the same shit over again... Oh i guess this is why you considered the story to POP is amazing or something.


 do you anything about Zelda?


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Apr 7, 2009)

The game was fine. but 4 was better!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 7, 2009)

I was very disappointed and defiantly did not get my moneys worth out of this game. Not only did I kill off my favorite character ever but it just seemed stupid how you did it as well. The story was not there (or really just to simple). The only great things from this title where the cinematic's and audio. Co op was not bad either but nothing great.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 7, 2009)

WHy the fuck would someone hate a video game for having a simple story? Like most games throughout  the history of gaming have simple stories.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 7, 2009)

did not say "hate" I said dissapointed. Also the RE games have had a decent story / follow up or great background. This RE did not have much at all if any.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 7, 2009)

Godjima said:
			
		

> I guess MGS storyline is just to complicated for some people.


Nanomachines?  Nanomachines.

And RE5 is pretty good, if you really co-op with someone else.  Other than that, it falls short of RE4 epic.  Using Tribal Sheva makes up for it though.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 7, 2009)

The co op makes the game more fun with another individual there. But the whole RE feeling falls apart because of that. This game was all about chris and wesker and I was pumped to go through it but man compared to games like RE Code Veronica and RE2 this game falls way short (those games where other chris entries). Of course that is my opinion. 

IF you want an action packed game? ya than RE5 fits that bill for sure.

Yes tribal sheva does look nice


----------



## Stalin (Apr 7, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> did not say "hate" I said dissapointed. Also the RE games have had a decent story / follow up or great background. This RE did not have much at all if any.



I was refering to Godjima hating POP 2008 for having a simple story, I don't care if RE5 barely has any, RE4 didn't have much of a story and was pretyy good.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 7, 2009)

oo ic ic.

The plot in Re4 made it good (and of course the other stuff like the cinematic and what not) .


----------



## Stalin (Apr 7, 2009)

YOu mean how it was chessy, the only interesting aprt of the story was the backstory found in the notes and the whole wesker/ada thing.


----------



## Akira (Apr 7, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I was very disappointed and defiantly did not get my *mothers* worth out of this game. Not only did I kill off my favorite character ever but it just seemed stupid how you did it as well. The story was not there (or really just to simple). The only great things from this title where the cinematic's and audio. Co op was not bad either but nothing great.



I agreed with this, but did you really mean to type that?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 7, 2009)

0_0 umm no lol. DS better no be playing with my posts


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 9, 2009)

AiSakuraHana said:


> The game was fine. but 4 was better!



RE4: your good but im bettar

I miss starfox 



Mister Bushido said:


> Nanomachines?  Nanomachines.
> 
> And RE5 is pretty good, if you really co-op with someone else.  Other than that, it falls short of RE4 epic.  Using Tribal Sheva makes up for it though.



MGS4's solution to every single plottwist

NANOMACHINES DID IT ALL

You know my heart skipped a beat when I read a file with a list of deceased people and it said carlos M.

I first thought it was carlosffrom RE3 untill I realised that its carlos oliviera(or something) :ho


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Apr 9, 2009)

Good game, I finished it with a friend over his place.

And I saw the 'twist' from a mile.


----------



## Ulti (Apr 9, 2009)

I have not bought Resident evil 5 but I must say it looks incredibly awesome.

Recommended?


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 9, 2009)

Recommended if you have a friend to play online with.  Dunno if split screen is any good, but online is a requirement.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 10, 2009)

Split screen sucks imo. Online is much better.


----------



## On and On (Apr 10, 2009)

Squall Leonhart said:


> Good game, I finished it with a friend over his place.
> 
> And I saw the 'twist' from a mile.



There was no twist  In terms of plot it was classic RE

Main character arrives to some fucked up place where people are infected with a disease. Umbrella/Wesker is somehow there. There's actually a stronger virus that's about to be released. Bosses. The end.


----------



## tinhamodic (Apr 10, 2009)

I love this game! But what a beeyotch to get exchange points!


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 10, 2009)

Versus mode is surprisingly fun

Thought it would suck


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 11, 2009)

Virus is to Resident Evil what Nanomachines are to Metal Gear Solid, anyone who claim otherwise is pretty much deluded with delusions of "grand" storytelling.



Knifefight said:


> There was no twist  In terms of plot it was classic RE
> 
> Main character arrives to some fucked up place where people are infected with a disease. Umbrella/Wesker is somehow there. There's actually a stronger virus that's about to be released. Bosses. The end.



Oh shit, what happens now that Wesker is dead?



> Versus mode is surprisingly fun
> 
> Thought it would suck



Good to hear, so the price is justified?

How is it exactly?


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 13, 2009)

He'll revive due to nanomachines.

and versus was so worth my first psn purchase


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 13, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Virus is to Resident Evil what Nanomachines are to Metal Gear Solid, anyone who claim otherwise is pretty much deluded with delusions of "grand" storytelling.



Considering RE4 nor 5 had viruses in them, your statement is flawed.

As for the Versus, it's just bullshit. Not the mode, nor the small amount of money, but the principle of milking more money out of noobs when it could've been included on the disc. It's wrong. I'm boycotting that shit.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Apr 13, 2009)

i was very disappointed with how they did Weskers final boss fight

so cheesy


----------



## The Nameless Pharaoh (Apr 13, 2009)

I liked this game, but the ending was just...short

An ending should not be a minute long. I felt that something was missing when I finished the game.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 13, 2009)

Capcom are starting to lose me more and more. RE5 is the least of them really. Mega Man 9, pay for a harder mode 

And the worst one of all, Street Fighter IV, buy costumes that's ALREADY on the disc and that was included in the arcade version that came out ages ago.

Yeah, so Capcom ain't getting shit out of me. DLC is heading the wrong direction. They should have included it with the main game, and not make it *D*isc *L*ocked *C*ontent, nah mean?


----------



## Helix (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm disappointed I paid 5 bucks for 351 KB of a DLC, but the new modes (Slayers and Survivors) are actually pretty fun and I enjoy playing it. I can tell it was some sort of key to unlock the content as it has some new music in it. I doubt a couple of background music never heard in the game until Versus mode and the code for the new modes all came within 351 KB.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Apr 13, 2009)

ShadowXSSSR said:


> I'm disappointed I paid 5 bucks for 351 KB of a DLC, but the new modes (Slayers and Survivors) are actually pretty fun and I enjoy playing it. I can tell it was some sort of key to unlock the content as it has some new music in it. I doubt a couple of background music never heard in the game until Versus mode and the code for the new modes all came within 351 KB.



Yeah, Versus mode was definitely in the disc.....DLC is gunna ruin us all


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 13, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Really?
> 
> Of course they have, wow.
> 
> ...



There's a difference between a virus and a parasite. RE4 introduced a fossil parasite which had NO place in an RE game. Then, they expanded on that in 5, because of all the action hungry noobs wanting some plot relevance to 4, so they took the Plagas, and claimed it was linked with the original Progenitor, again just to cater to the action horny fans.

So no

there's no proper virus in RE4 nor 5.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 13, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> There's no proper virus in RE4 nor 5.



Come on man, now you?re just flatout ignoring me. I wasn?t talking about the Las Plagas at all.

And personally linking it to the Progenitor virus made the parasite more relevant and more....fitting to the franchise, the thing by itself, like you said didn?t belonged in a Resident Evil game.

Part of the franchise revivall process, i guess.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 14, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Come on man, now you?re just flatout ignoring me. I wasn?t talking about the Las Plagas at all.
> 
> And personally linking it to the Progenitor virus made the parasite more relevant and more....fitting to the franchise, the thing by itself, like you said didn?t belonged in a Resident Evil game.
> 
> Part of the franchise revivall process, i guess.



I know you didn't mention the Plagas, but you said viruses are to Resident Evil what Nanomachines are to Metal Gear, which isn't technically right when 4 and 5 has parasites and overblown fish monsters.

Thank God they're doing some changes next game.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 14, 2009)

Pseudo-Science(RE) = Pseudo-Science(MGS)


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 17, 2009)

Does anyone remember the days when Resident Evil was about zombies?

Anyway, it's a pretty fun game. I'm playing mercenary mode with my friends and we only got a few more guys to go. I didn't know there was a Versus mode though, it must be kinda awkward considering you can't move and shit at the same time .


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 17, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> jill created uroborosborobsrobsrbors? guess I missed a bit
> 
> and she was controlled by the boob device not a virus



Read her information profile, the boob machine kept pumping a mind controlling virus.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 18, 2009)

damnit there is a virus for everything

T-virus: beats death side-effects include itchy scratchy
G-virus: makes you buff as hell side-effects include horrible mutation
W-virus(wesker): makes you god side-effects include getting a god complextion
urorubrubrurubrub: makes you a tentacle pron god
boob device: makes you controll hot bigbreasted babes

whats next a penis size increaser virus

oh wait the plagas already did that


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 18, 2009)

TG virus: Turn you into a female
T-Veronica: Superiority complex + ants

And it's the Birkin virus


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 18, 2009)

I prefer the W-virus

the G-virus is already the virus birkin is known for


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 18, 2009)

True, but before this game, it was widely known as the Birkin virus, as Wesker got it from him.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 18, 2009)

Well, the game is called Biohazard(JP). Of course the main source of all the problems are viruses


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 18, 2009)

Well I am just missing proffesional and half veteran and I ve got infinite weapons so if anyone wants to pleh with my My gamerttag is Pitalla.


----------



## Moonshine (Apr 20, 2009)

I need to finish this on veteran soon and unlock the infinite ammo.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 21, 2009)

COMPLETE GLOBAL SATURATION.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 21, 2009)

Deathbringer

what made you post that? I'm interested as this was between me and Freija originally :ho


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 21, 2009)

I just felt like saying that...Wesker´s voice is fuckawesome.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 21, 2009)

Either you saw me posting it a few pages back and found it fuckawesome or you are a genius at heart. Don't lie


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 21, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> *Either you saw me posting it a few pages back and found it fuckawesome* or you are a genius at heart. Don't lie



I didn?t, i swear on Wesker charred corpse.


----------



## On and On (Apr 21, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> I need to finish this on veteran soon and unlock the infinite ammo.



Give Sheva the Lightning Hawk with infinite ammo and she's a one woman army.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Apr 21, 2009)

Knifefight said:


> Give Sheva the Lightning Hawk with infinite ammo and she's a one woman army.



lol, yeah that's exactly what I did. She's easy to deal with once she's one-shoting everything. Of course, the infinite Rocket Launcher doesn't hurt either  
(But keep that for yourself)


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 22, 2009)

I gave her the handcanon and she barely used it , On profesional.
So I gave her the chicago typewritter instead wich she did use.


----------



## tinhamodic (Jul 20, 2009)

What do you think of the PC version coming out? It'll supposedly have 3d capability, and mercenaries mode will be spawning more enemies (that be awesome!)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 20, 2009)

I never, ever liked Wesker.

Good attire, but I find him to be one of the most bland villains I've ever came across.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 23, 2009)

Anyone mastered the bow & arrow?


----------



## Hentai (Jul 23, 2009)

the power I used on Kakashi the first time I was introduced as Itachi in The Franchise


----------



## tinhamodic (Jul 24, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Anyone mastered the bow & arrow?



Not mastered but pretty comfortable with Tribal Shiva, got all SS ranks with her on every Scenario.


----------



## Darth (Jul 27, 2009)

Blue coat Jill is fucking awesome. Her piercing power on her handgun is excellent. Almost every shot is a OHKO headshot.

Highest score I got in Mercenaries with my friend was about 200K. Other friend of mine got 600K though.. No idea how.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 27, 2009)

It seems i have to play this again


----------



## Stalin (Jul 27, 2009)

Is this a good game?


----------



## Hentai (Jul 27, 2009)

Yes it      is


----------



## Gene (Jul 27, 2009)

Lots of fun with a friend. A bit weak otherwise.


----------



## Stalin (Jul 27, 2009)

Am I Evil?


----------



## Hentai (Jul 27, 2009)

Yes very, i am close on freaking out


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 27, 2009)

RE story isn't over.

There are other malevolent forces. Like "The Agency".


----------



## The Scientist (Jul 27, 2009)

I haven't gotten the game yet, and after playing through dead space, I really am not in a hurry to get the game.


----------

